# Amanti e scrupoli



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager

Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.

Monsieur ha scritto nei commenti che se una persona sposta limiti all'altra ( e in questo caso io a Manager ne ho spostato qualcuno) appunto me ne devo sentire responsabile.
E così anche Eliade e Minerva.
Con questo esempio per fare capire.
Se ho un amico diabetico e gli offro dolci e lui magna come un porco, minimo va in coma glicemico e quindi la colpa è anche mia o almeno mi dovrei sentire responsabile una minima del suo ricovero.

Posto che se io sono diabetica so esattamente cosa posso o non posso mangiare, sta a me decidere se farmi del male o no, libero arbitrio, quindi anche in questo caso non mi sentirei responsabile ( a meno che non lo costringa a magnarsi una torta intera)

L'esempio è un pò stiracchiato ma per macro aree fa capire.

Geko e Chiara Matraini la pensano come me, ovvero che visto che nessuno costringe nessuno a tradire, non si capisce perchè io mi debba sentire responsabile del tradimento messo in atto da altri.

Che ne pensate?

p.s. Aggiungo.
Io e Manager siamo un esempio, ma la domanda è.

Gli amanti si devono fare scrupoli nei confronti dei compagni ufficiali degli altri?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...


Che se tu non andavi a tavanare manager...
Non si finiva in leto no?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...


Se il tuo amico diabetico lo conosci per persona responsabile, sono fatti suoi se si fa i suoi calcoli e decide di mangiarsi la torta che gli offri.
Si farà un bilancio costi benefici, se con un pò di medicina in più, un pò di moto in più o quel che è, riesce a minimizzare l'effetto negativo della torta.
Oppure potrebbe anche aver deciso consapevolmente vaffanculo la salute, sono contento di morire per coma pur di strafogarmi di torta.

Se il tuo amico è un pò svampito, incerto, irresponsabile... se sai che è un pò irresponsabile, che non sa pensare bene alle conseguenze.... 
In questo ultimo caso ti riterrei un pò responsabile.
Perchè è vero che esiste il libero arbitrio ma è anche vero che, personalmente, sento che dovremmo essere tutti un pò custodi dei nostri  fratelli.

Vedi tu che tipo è manager...


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se ho un amico diabetico e gli offro dolci e lui magna come un porco, minimo va in coma glicemico e quindi la colpa è anche mia o almeno mi dovrei sentire responsabile una minima del suo ricovero.
> 
> Posto che se io sono diabetica so esattamente cosa posso o non posso mangiare, sta a me decidere se farmi del male o no, libero arbitrio, quindi anche in questo caso non mi sentirei responsabile ( a meno che non lo costringa a magnarsi una torta intera)


C'è da dire, in riferimento all'esempio, che se fossi un suo amico non gli offrirei dei dolci, al limite mangeremmo una mela insieme...

Detto questo, si in linea generale mi sento di pensarla come Minerva e Mons, però in riferimento a manager la vedo leggermente diversa.
Nel senso che diverso sarebbe il fatto se lui ti avesse detto almeno una volta no, invece...

In ogni caso dubito che lui avesse tradito se tu non lo avessi corteggiato (del resto mi sembra comunque piuttosto ambito...).


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che se tu non andavi a tavanare manager...
> Non si finiva in leto no?


flap flap

Ok...ma lui è mica scappato urlando...
(Non è vero...ammetto che lo lego e lo trascino in motel ogni volta perchè lui non vuole...:carneval


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> C'è da dire, in riferimento all'esempio, che se fossi un suo amico non gli offrirei dei dolci, al limite mangeremmo una mela insieme...
> 
> Detto questo, si in linea generale mi sento di pensarla come Minerva e Mons, però in riferimento a manager la vedo leggermente diversa.
> Nel senso che diverso sarebbe il fatto se lui ti avesse detto almeno una volta no, invece...
> ...


Su questo ti do ragione.
E' piuttosto ambito e sembra (ma non metto mani sul fuoco per le mutande di altri) che abbia sempre resistito.
Lui infatti ha sempre detto che non avrebbe mai fatto il primo passo.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se il tuo amico diabetico lo conosci per persona responsabile, sono fatti suoi se si fa i suoi calcoli e decide di mangiarsi la torta che gli offri.
> Si farà un bilancio costi benefici, se con un pò di medicina in più, un pò di moto in più o quel che è, riesce a minimizzare l'effetto negativo della torta.
> Oppure potrebbe anche aver deciso consapevolmente vaffanculo la salute, sono contento di morire per coma pur di strafogarmi di torta.
> 
> ...



Non mi sembra svampito, incerto e irresponsabile....

Poi hai ragione sul fatto che dobbiamo essere un pò custodi dei nostri fratelli e ho un amica proprio diabetica che non ce la fa a seguire la dieta e li ovvio che non le offro brioches (tanto se le compra da sola a prescindere).

ma qui si parla di...pipini allegri non di malattie...:carneval:


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

*@ tebe*

A me sembra così fondato e giusto il tuo ragionamento, che il problema degli scupoli verso 'la moglie di' non dovrebbe neanche porsi.

Capirei se 'la moglie di' fosse nostra sorella, nostra grande amica, ma qui parliamo di una perfetta sconosciuta.

ho letto i vari commenti nel blog e c'è un punto che mi sento di contestare con più forza: quello per cui è naturale che l'uomo venga circuito dalle grazie di una donna e quindi la donna si deve mantenere defilata affinché 'lui' non cada in tentazione. Mi sembrano ragionamenti da Queen Victoria, assolutamente improponibili oggi.

A ognuno le sue responsabilità!

ari


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> A me sembra così fondato e giusto il tuo ragionamento, che il problema degli scupoli verso 'la moglie di' non dovrebbe neanche porsi.
> 
> Capirei se 'la moglie di' fosse nostra sorella, nostra grande amica, ma qui parliamo di una perfetta sconosciuta.
> 
> ...


Non mi sembra sia stato detto questo però.
E' stato detto visto che ognuno ha le sue responsabilità, le ha anche tebe...:condom:


----------



## Deborah (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...


« Si dice che il minimo battito d’ali di una farfalla sia in grado di provocare un uragano dall’altra parte del mondo »
(The Butterfly Effect, 2004)


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> flap flap
> 
> Ok...ma lui è mica scappato urlando...
> (Non è vero...ammetto che lo lego e lo trascino in motel ogni volta perchè lui non vuole...:carneval


Ma vedi...vediamo...ehm...
Quante volte mi sono sentito dire...Pincy smettila dai che sono una donna sposata...
E io...oh poverina è un tuo problema non mio...eh? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non mi sembra sia stato detto questo però.
> E' stato detto visto che ognuno ha le sue responsabilità, le ha anche tebe...:condom:


il tono che aleggiava  ad un certo punto era proprio questo, invece


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> A me sembra così fondato e giusto il tuo ragionamento, che il problema degli scupoli verso 'la moglie di' non dovrebbe neanche porsi.
> 
> Capirei se 'la moglie di' fosse nostra sorella, nostra grande amica, ma qui parliamo di una perfetta sconosciuta.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Flavia (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posto che se io sono diabetica so esattamente cosa posso o non posso mangiare, sta a me decidere se farmi del male o no, libero arbitrio, quindi anche in questo caso non mi sentirei responsabile ( a meno che non lo costringa a magnarsi una torta intera)
> 
> L'esempio è un pò stiracchiato ma per macro aree fa capire.
> *
> ...


:up:
la penso come voi
è Manager che deve, eventualmente farsi scrupoli e patemi nei confronti della moglie, tu cosa centri?
lo ricatti? lo obblighi? lo tieni in tuo potere con qualche misteriosa pozione magica?
mi sembra di capire che la situazione tra voi due è cristallina, nessuno racconta bugie all'altro, quindi direi che lui è più che adulto peer fare le sue scelte
se proprio devi ( o meglio vuoi) farti degli scrupoli questi sono nei confronti del tuo compagno


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> la penso come voi
> è Manager che deve, eventualmente farsi scrupoli e patemi nei confronti della moglie, tu cosa centri?
> lo ricatti? lo obblighi? lo tieni in tuo potere con qualche misteriosa pozione magica?
> ...


Che poi io l'ho messa sul piano di manager, ma volevo fare un discorso un pò più ampio...
Ora vado a correggere l'inizio del 3d.

E ti quoto ovviamente!


----------



## lunaiena (2 Giugno 2012)

Io invece non capisco i problemi  che ti fai...
Volevi manager e te lo sei preso...
ma a quanto racconti non mi sembra ingordo ...

Io mi sentirei più scrupolosa se poi fossi io la causa di separazione....


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io invece non capisco i problemi  che ti fai...
> Volevi manager e te lo sei preso...
> ma a quanto racconti non mi sembra ingordo ...
> 
> Io mi sentirei più scrupolosa se poi fossi io la causa di separazione....


Non mi faccio nessun problema ci mancherebbe...
Però mi ha fatto pensare il fatto che un amante dovrebbe farsi scrupoli nei confronti della tradita o del tradito secondo alcuni.

C'è stata una discussione sul blog piuttosto accesa, dove davvero si sono toccati molti "punti" ed era solo una riflessione.


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il tono che aleggiava  ad un certo punto era proprio questo, invece


Io invece credo che abbiate solo un pochino, ma solo una lenticchia, la coda di paglia. :carneval:

Gli unici riferimenti a quello che dice Ari sono due post, di cui uno è il tuo e l'altro è di mons.



			
				chiara ha detto:
			
		

> o no
> 
> capisco tutto, sorella
> 
> uno dei miei amici storici diceva: non esistono donne fatali, ma esistono uomini coglioni





			
				mons ha detto:
			
		

> Sugli uomini coglioni siamo daccordo tutti, penso, ma questo non può assolvere a priori chiunque e comunque.
> E la coglioneria di qualcuno, a mio avviso, alla luce della mia coscienza, certo non mi autorizza ad approfittarne.
> E' un modo di vedere da legge della jungla, dove vincono solo i gorilla sapiens, siano questi tamarri imbottiti solo di "cultura calcistica" o professionisti rampanti più o meno senza scrupoli.
> Voglio sperare che l'umanità abbia di meglio da offrire


Tutti gli altri non mi sembra parlassero si donne che plagiano gli uomini...ci si avvicinava più ad argomenti come il diabete e la morte.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi...vediamo...ehm...
> Quante volte mi sono sentito dire...*Pincy smettila dai che sono una donna sposata...*
> E io...oh poverina è un tuo problema non mio...eh? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu ovviamente smettevi no?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi faccio nessun problema ci mancherebbe...
> Però mi ha fatto pensare il fatto che un amante dovrebbe farsi scrupoli nei confronti della tradita o del tradito secondo alcuni.
> 
> C'è stata una discussione sul blog piuttosto accesa, dove davvero si sono toccati molti "punti" ed era solo una riflessione.



Mà...
Il fatto è che...
Se io non credo che il tradimento sessuale sia distruttivo per la coppia... se lo vivo tanto bene da dire chiaramente al mio compagno "guarda che non garantisco la fedeltà fisica".
Se sono una diversamente fedele e serena di esserlo.

Difficile farsi problemi nei confronti della moglie dell'amante, se non me ne faccio nei confronti del MIO compagno...

Dovrei prima sentirmi male verso il mio compagno... altrimenti che senso ha? Diventa una strana, morbosa e perversa forma di ipocrisia...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io invece non capisco i problemi  che ti fai...
> *Volevi manager e te lo sei preso...*
> ma a quanto racconti non mi sembra ingordo ...
> 
> Io mi sentirei più scrupolosa se poi *fossi io la causa* di separazione....



secondo me è qui il fraintendimento di fondo

nessuno si prende nessuno, c'è una libera scelta e c'è eventualmente una cortina fumogena per nascondere a se stessi che si è scelto in piena libertà

e lo stesso dicasi per la separazione
ma quale causa? 
tu pensi che potresti essere la causa della separazione di qualcuno?

bisogna essere egocentrici al cubo per poter pensare una cosa del genere
significherebbe che hai veramente a che fare con un lobotomizzato


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me è qui il fraintendimento di fondo
> 
> nessuno si prende nessuno, c'è una libera scelta e c'è eventualmente una cortina fumogena per nascondere a se stessi che si è scelto in piena libertà
> 
> ...


Quoto.
È parte del discorso che si fa quando la moglie scopre il tradimento e se la prende con l'amante.
La relazione é una scelta di entrambi e l'unica persona verso la quale mi sento in colpa é mio marito. 
Parlo in generale, nel caso si conosca la moglie un pochino il discorso cambia...


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto.
> È parte del discorso che si fa quando la moglie scopre il tradimento e se la prende con l'amante.
> La relazione é una scelta di entrambi e l'unica persona verso la quale mi sento in colpa é mio marito.
> *Parlo in generale, nel caso si conosca la moglie un pochino il discorso cambia...*


Infatti.
E sono pure la prima a dire che mariti, amanti e fidanzati delle amiche e anche delle conoscenti per me non esistono.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io invece credo che abbiate solo un pochino, ma solo una lenticchia, la coda di paglia. :carneval:
> 
> Gli unici riferimenti a quello che dice Ari sono due post, di cui uno è il tuo e l'altro è di mons.
> Tutti gli altri non mi sembra parlassero si donne che plagiano gli uomini...ci si avvicinava più ad argomenti come il diabete e la morte.



ma io quello degli uomini coglioni l'avevo scritto apposta per rispondere a tutti quelli che sostenevano 
l'altissima responsabilità di tebe sulla decisione di manager di tradire, sottolineando le grandi manovre
da lei messe in atto per giungere al risultato

insomma, una vera e propria regia con lei nei panni di deus ex machina

ma il modo oltremodo accattivante ( a cui tributo giornalmente e con grande ammirazione parte del mio tempo) con cui lei racconta le cose a me sembra che abbia scopato il cervello un pò a tutti


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me è qui il fraintendimento di fondo
> 
> nessuno si prende nessuno, c'è una libera scelta e c'è eventualmente una cortina fumogena per nascondere a se stessi che si è scelto in piena libertà
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

*Contributo*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...


ciao Tebe, in realtà la risposta secondo me non esiste. Io il tipo che ha iniziato a insidiare Voldemort l'ho odiato di un odio irrazionale che derivava dal fatto che lì per lì sei innamorato di chi ti ha tradito, sennò nemmeno r'incazzeresti.
Separando le emozioni, se la tua storia è una minestra (fredda, tiepida o riscaldata non importa) sei deluso, amareggiato, triste, ma non t'incazzi. Se sei ancora innamorato, in fatto che qualcuno abbia fatto breccia nelle tue debolezze per portarti via una cosa a cui tieni ti fa incazzare, e basta. Poi col tempo arrivi a capire che le corna si mettono a due (lei\lui e l'altro\a), e ti passa. Io sono perfino diventato amico (diversi anni e fidanzate dopo) del fidanzato dell'epoca di una con cui uscivo, ma i maschi hanno regole loro. Si pestano e poi diventano amici davanti all'alcol.
Comunque gli scrupoli fatteli per Mattia, e ad ognuno il suo. Tanto se si dovesse venire a sapere il tributo sociale di passar da zoccola dovrai pagarlo ugualmente. Mai nessuno è venuto a studio da me senza dire la frase "il mio (xxx) e quella troia che si sbatte". Con l'aggravante che oltretutto passeresti da arrampicatrice sociale. Non importa che soldi e potere siano solo alcuni degli ingredienti di cui è fatta la sicurezza di sé che ti "scopa il cervello", o delle implicazioni sentimentali che il tuo cervello inserisce, il mondo (vedi la moglie) vedrà solo una zoccoletta che insidia l'uomo arrivato. Per cui invece degli scrupoli proteggi l'anonimato.
Buona fortuna, piccola ninja!


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma io quello degli uomini coglioni l'avevo scritto apposta per rispondere a tutti quelli che sostenevano
> l'altissima responsabilità di tebe sulla decisione di manager di tradire, sottolineando le grandi manovre
> da lei messe in atto per giungere al risultato
> 
> ...


Sorella...sono una bomba sexi. E' inutile.
farei capitolare chiunque.
Ha ragione Quib.
Sono troppo attraente.
E Manager è assolutamente un lobotomizzato.

In sostanza ho circuito un incapace.



:diavoletto:

( e non ha ancora visto niente...:carneval


----------



## Tubarao (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma il modo oltremodo accattivante ( a cui tributo giornalmente e con grande ammirazione parte del mio tempo) con cui lei racconta le cose a me sembra che *abbia scopato il cervello un pò a tutti*


Estiquatzi.......pensa che adesso, Tebe, oltre ad essere responsabile del tradimento di Manager, adesso deve ritenersi responsabile di mezzo forum :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma io quello degli uomini coglioni l'avevo scritto apposta per rispondere a tutti quelli che sostenevano
> *l'altissima responsabilità di tebe sulla decisione di manager di tradire*, sottolineando le grandi manovre
> da lei messe in atto per giungere al risultato
> 
> ...


Nemmeno in questo trovo riscontro. Nessuno ha definito altissima la responsabilità di nessuno.
Ma 3 mesi di corteggiamento con foto di nudo, avvolta nell'intimo, finale non è robetta da nulla, non è buttare li una qualche frasetta a doppio senso o fare il flap flap bevendo il caffè. 
Credo che minerva abbia ben esplicitato il pensiero:


			
				minerva ha detto:
			
		

> ma che appunto, chiara
> se tu hai il diabete ed io ti porto dei dolci ....certo è tua la volontà di scelta di mangiarli o no..
> ma a me rimane la responsabilità di averti tentato .
> e se stai male non credo che non me ne sentirò minimamente responsabile.
> ...


----------



## free (2 Giugno 2012)

vado un po' controcorrente e distinguo due casi:

se l'amante è single, secondo me dovrebbe proprio evitare in tutti i modi di diventare amante di uno/a che ha famiglia, poichè, diversamente, andrebbe ad infognarsi in una situazione negativa sotto tutti gli aspetti: infatti l'amante rischia di fare una vita di m... e chi ha famiglia rischia la famiglia stessa
in questo caso, non lo chiamerei scrupolo ma mero buon senso

se invece l'amante, a sua volta, ha famiglia, rischiano entrambi la famiglia, però è una situazione più "equilibrata" che paradossalmente potrebbe reggere: rischio elevato per entrambi = entrambi si occupano di come tenere la situazione sotto controllo a casa propria (e gli scrupoli non hanno motivo di esistere)

schematizzando:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Secondo me, se davvero l'articolo non interessa, può essere pure la più succulenta delle Mont Blanc, ma si dice - banalmente, semplicemente, "no, grazie".


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Tu ovviamente smettevi no?


No mi accendevo di lussuria vieppiù!!!!


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e lo stesso dicasi per la separazione
> ma quale causa?
> *tu pensi che potresti essere la causa della separazione di qualcuno?*
> 
> ...


E tu che ne sai?
Se la moglie di manager scoprisse il tradimento e lo lascerebbe solo ed esclusivamente per quello...tu non puoi saperlo.
Vedi ferita (vabè che è un caso limite) ma la sua unica motivazione di eventuale separazione è il tradimento del marito, non altro.
Non credo si tratti di egocentrismo, è una possibilità che nulla a che vedere col "lobotomizzato" ma riguarda il tradito e quel che ne pensa lui/lei.


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

....ma io non ho capito perchè Tebe dovrebbe ritenersi responsanbile nei confornti di Manager??? L'ha violentato? non mi pare.....
eventualmente l'unico verso cui dovrebbe avere sensi di colpa è Mattia! per il resto mi sembra che siano due adulti che hanno deciso di tradire i rispettivi compagni e ognuno deve assumersi le responsabilità che ha verso il suo compagno/a

(questo secondo me vale per tutte le coppie di amanti....tranne quando si conosce il compagno dell'altro)


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ciao Tebe, in realtà la risposta secondo me non esiste. Io il tipo che ha iniziato a insidiare Voldemort l'ho odiato di un odio irrazionale che derivava dal fatto che lì per lì sei innamorato di chi ti ha tradito, sennò nemmeno r'incazzeresti.
> Separando le emozioni, se la tua storia è una minestra (fredda, tiepida o riscaldata non importa) sei deluso, amareggiato, triste, ma non t'incazzi. Se sei ancora innamorato, in fatto che qualcuno abbia fatto breccia nelle tue debolezze per portarti via una cosa a cui tieni ti fa incazzare, e basta. Poi col tempo arrivi a capire che le corna si mettono a due (lei\lui e l'altro\a), e ti passa. Io sono perfino diventato amico (diversi anni e fidanzate dopo) del fidanzato dell'epoca di una con cui uscivo, ma i maschi hanno regole loro. Si pestano e poi diventano amici davanti all'alcol.
> Comunque gli scrupoli fatteli per Mattia, e ad ognuno il suo. Tanto se si dovesse venire a sapere il tributo sociale di passar da zoccola dovrai pagarlo ugualmente. Mai nessuno è venuto a studio da me senza dire la frase "il mio (xxx) e quella troia che si sbatte". Con l'aggravante che oltretutto passeresti da arrampicatrice sociale. Non importa che soldi e potere siano solo alcuni degli ingredienti di cui è fatta la sicurezza di sé che ti "scopa il cervello", o delle implicazioni sentimentali che il tuo cervello inserisce, il mondo (vedi la moglie) vedrà solo una zoccoletta che insidia l'uomo arrivato. Per cui invece degli scrupoli proteggi l'anonimato.
> Buona fortuna, piccola ninja!


Piccola ninja?
Flap flap..ma noooooo!

Non credo la moglie possa pensare che io sia un arrampicatrice sociale primo perchè ho un lavoro e secondo manager è di un altra azienda.
Poi..Mattia non è un manager di altissimo livello come il "mio" Manager ma è comunque una persona che sta facendo  carriera molto in fretta e ti assicuro che potrei stare a casa bellamente a fare la mantenuta.

Quindi questa almeno non me la butteranno addosso.


:condom:


----------



## geko (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Geko e Chiara Matraini la pensano come me*, ovvero che visto che nessuno costringe nessuno a tradire, non si capisce perchè io mi debba sentire responsabile del tradimento messo in atto da altri.



Io dico soltanto che cercare di sedurre qualcuno, seppur con tecniche disarmanti (ma lecite), come immagino abbia fatto Tebe con lui, non implica affatto l'impossibilità di un *NO* categorico come risposta dell'altra parte. 
Voglio dire... questo Manager oltre a un pisello c'avrà pure una testa, suppongo, e pure una morale se è tanto fedele al valore stesso di 'fedeltà', come vorrebbe far credere. 
Da certi commenti di alcuni utenti mi è sembrato invece di trovarmi davanti a un caso di circonvenzione di incapace. Vanno bene le tentazioni, gli istinti e tutto il resto... ma c'è sempre un punto in cui puoi decidere di fermarti o andare avanti. Non raccontiamoci cazzate.
Insomma, cosa c'entra Tebe nei rapporti e nei 'doveri' di quest'uomo verso sua moglie? Perché è questo l'interrogativo. Qual è allora il vero problema? Il rispetto che Tebe (visto che stiamo parlando di lei) dovrebbe alla restante parte dell'universo femminile non interagendo, se non in maniera del tutto disinteressata, nei confronti di qualsiasi uomo porti un anello e si dichiari fedele convinto?

Ho riflettuto tanto su questo punto, perché anch'io ho trascinato prepotentemente una fedelissima in una storia clandestina, e inizialmente mi sentivo in colpa. Però è anche vero che non le ho mai puntato una pistola alla testa, non ho mai usato mezzi che le impedissero in qualche modo di autodeterminarsi e di esprimere la sua volontà. Mi sarei sentito responsabile se il suo partner ufficiale fosse stato un mio parente o il mio miglior amico, per capirci, perché in quel caso sarei stato io per primo a tradire. Ma sentirmi responsabile nei confronti dello sconosciuto marito... perché mai? E nemmeno nei suoi. Poteva dire di no e invece ha detto di sì, e s'è anche divertita. Ed io dovrei pure farmi carico di sensi di colpa che spettano a lei? No, grazie.


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me è qui il fraintendimento di fondo
> 
> nessuno si prende nessuno, c'è una libera scelta e c'è eventualmente una cortina fumogena per nascondere a se stessi che si è scelto in piena libertà
> 
> ...


secondo me si può essere la giusta picconata al momento giusto, quella proprio che fa crollar la torre. inoltre non avete idea quanta gente lascia la moglie o i marito perchè l'amante li ha messi in crisi. Chiedo scusa, ma siamo tristemente condizionati dalla vis publica. secondo voi non si può essere innamorati di più di una persona contemporaneamente? Il punto è che siamo condizionati fin da bambini a non far pace con il fatto che nella nostra vita ci debba essere una persona alla volta.


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> vado un po' controcorrente e distinguo due casi:
> 
> se l'amante è single, secondo me dovrebbe proprio evitare in tutti i modi di diventare amante di uno/a che ha famiglia, poichè, diversamente, andrebbe ad infognarsi in una situazione negativa sotto tutti gli aspetti: infatti l'amante rischia di fare una vita di m... e chi ha famiglia rischia la famiglia stessa
> in questo caso, non lo chiamerei scrupolo ma mero buon senso
> ...


Dipende dalla single.
C'è la single contenta di essere tale e c'è quella che vorrebbe e cerca qualcosa di più.


----------



## free (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me è qui il fraintendimento di fondo
> 
> nessuno si prende nessuno, c'è una libera scelta e c'è eventualmente una cortina fumogena per nascondere a se stessi che si è scelto in piena libertà
> 
> ...


ma io non ho mica capito...
a me sembra che a volte succeda che tizio/a abbia lasciato la famiglia per mettersi con caia/o
si innamorano e buttano tutto all'aria
o forse non stavate considerando questa eventualità, che però a volte c'è, secondo me


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io dico soltanto che cercare di sedurre qualcuno, seppur con tecniche disarmanti (ma lecite), come immagino abbia fatto Tebe con lui, non implica affatto l'impossibilità di un *NO* categorico come risposta dell'altra parte.
> Voglio dire... questo Manager oltre a un pisello c'avrà pure una testa, suppongo, e pure una morale se è tanto fedele al valore stesso di 'fedeltà', come vorrebbe far credere.
> Da certi commenti di alcuni utenti mi è sembrato invece di trovarmi davanti a un caso di circonvenzione di incapace. Vanno bene le tentazioni, gli istinti e tutto il resto... ma c'è sempre un punto in cui puoi decidere di fermarti o andare avanti. Non raccontiamoci cazzate.
> Insomma, cosa c'entra Tebe nei rapporti e nei 'doveri' di quest'uomo verso sua moglie? Perché è questo l'interrogativo. Qual è allora il vero problema? Il rispetto che Tebe (visto che stiamo parlando di lei) dovrebbe alla restante parte dell'universo femminile non interagendo, se non in maniera del tutto disinteressata, nei confronti di qualsiasi uomo porti un anello e si dichiari fedele convinto?
> ...



Quoto!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Condivido. Se la casa cade, è perché è già pericolante. Anche se gli abitanti ancora non lo sanno (coscientemente).


----------



## free (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dipende dalla single.
> C'è la single contenta di essere tale e c'è quella che vorrebbe e cerca qualcosa di più.



sì certo, schematizzavo
però ho citato il buon senso, che dovrebbe suggerire di lasciar perdere comunque, secondo me


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto tanto su questo punto, perché anch'io ho trascinato prepotentemente una fedelissima in una storia clandestina, e inizialmente mi sentivo in colpa. Però è anche vero che non le ho mai puntato una pistola alla testa, non ho mai usato mezzi che le impedissero in qualche modo di autodeterminarsi e di esprimere la sua volontà. Mi sarei sentito responsabile se il suo partner ufficiale fosse stato un mio parente o il mio miglior amico, per capirci, perché in quel caso sarei stato io per primo a tradire. Ma sentirmi responsabile nei confronti dello sconosciuto marito... perché mai? E nemmeno nei suoi. Poteva dire di no e invece ha detto di sì, e s'è anche divertita. Ed io dovrei pure farmi carico di sensi di colpa che spettano a lei? No, grazie.


Beh da quello che scrivi allora la vostra storia non ha alcun significato importante.
O la vostra storia ha un significato importante, allora lei ha tradito perché c'eri tu e perché era te che voleva. Oppure uno valeva l'altro, il primo che arrivava il primo sarebbe stato l'accompagnatore al tradimento, in fondo bastava uno che la trascinava prepotentemente, senza impedirle di esprimere la sua volontà, in una storia clandestina. :singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì certo, schematizzavo
> però ho citato il buon senso, che dovrebbe suggerire di lasciar perdere comunque, secondo me


 Se non è responsabilità dell'amante quello che succede alla famiglia, se lei sta bene così, che senso ha occuparsi buon senso?


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nemmeno in questo trovo riscontro. Nessuno ha definito altissima la responsabilità di nessuno.
> Ma 3 mesi di corteggiamento con foto di nudo, avvolta nell'intimo, finale non è robetta da nulla, non è buttare li una qualche frasetta a doppio senso o fare il flap flap bevendo il caffè.
> Credo che minerva abbia ben esplicitato il pensiero:


Monsieur è stato quello che ha calcato più la mano sulle mie responsabilità e infatti è stato l'unico che ho percepito nei commenti sul blog come contro a prescindere, scrivendo che non volevo capire e avevo un atteggiamento un pò infantile.
Ha fatto questo esempio.
Io ti tiro una pietra e se ti becco è colpa tua che non ti sei scansato, riassumendo.

Ora..le mie tecniche di corteggiamento Manager....
:carneval:

Tre mesi perchè ci vedevamo poco quindi si è svolto più che altro tutto via mail..e tanti flap flap o tette al vento non è che potessi fare.
Probabilmente se ci fossimo visti non 1 volta alla settimana in ufficio, ma  per tre mesi tutti i giorni a prendere un caffè soli il corteggiamento sarebbe durato 20 giorni e senza dover mandare foto osè..

Eliade guarda. Te la mando la foto cazzo.
Chissà cosa ti immagini ma davvero è da educanda!!!


----------



## free (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se non è responsabilità dell'amante quello che succede alla famiglia, se lei sta bene così, che senso ha occuparsi buon senso?



buon senso per se stessi, sono situazioni sempre a rischio, non trovi?
tipo: il buon senso (ed anche La Palice!) suggerisce che sarebbe meglio frequentare uno/a libero/a, anche solo per sesso


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Condivido. Se la casa cade, è perché è già pericolante. Anche se gli abitanti ancora non lo sanno (coscientemente).


Infatti...in questa particolare situazione tra l'altro, io non ho la minima idea di come vadano le cose in casa Manager ma considerato che nè lui, nè sua moglie perdonerebbero un tradimento...insomma...
Credo che non siano rose e fiori.

Ma non è un problema mio il suo menages.


Il mio "problema" è Mattia e solo lui.
Ed a lui che dedico i miei piccoli scrupoli...(ma non sensi di colpa perchè continuo a non sentirne)


----------



## Salomè (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...


Io mi sento già abbastanza responsabile per ciò che faccio a me stessa, dovendo dividere un uomo con un'altra donna. Non l'ho costretto a tradire (anche lui uno pseudo superfedelissimo innamorato). Sono responsabile di ciò che mi procuro, di ciò che dico e faccio con lui...ma avere scrupoli per ciò che lui le sta nascondendo...eh no eh...


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

Dunque..d'accordissimo con Flavia, Farfy, Chiara, Simy e Geko. Non li quoto tutti sennò mi prendo mezzo 3d.

Per Ely: nel blog non è stato detto solo che 'visto che ognuno ha le sue responsabilità allora le ha anche Tebe', è stato fatto un discorso diverso, lo avrai visto: è stato detto che 
1. una donna non dovrebbe usare le sue 'arti seduttive' verso un uomo sposato, perché se un uomo non è proprio un santo allora può cadere in tentazione e 
2. noi donne, sapendolo e andando comunque avanti con il corteggiamento, siamo responsabili anche nei confronti della moglie.
A grandi linee, questo. 

Ragionamento piuttosto 'vittoriano', che contesto, of course.
ari


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> ma avere scrupoli per ciò che lui le sta nascondendo...eh no eh...


 :up:


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Io mi sento già abbastanza responsabile per ciò che faccio a me stessa, dovendo dividere un uomo con un'altra donna. Non l'ho costretto a tradire (*anche lui uno pseudo superfedelissimo innamorato*). Sono responsabile di ciò che mi procuro, di ciò che dico e faccio con lui...ma avere scrupoli per ciò che lui le sta nascondendo...eh no eh...


Cara...è dura la vita di noi bombe sexi.....


----------



## geko (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh da quello che scrivi *allora la vostra storia non ha alcun significato importante.*
> *O la vostra storia ha un significato importante*, allora lei ha tradito perché c'eri tu e perché era te che voleva. *Oppure uno valeva l'altro*, il primo che arrivava il primo sarebbe stato l'accompagnatore al tradimento, in fondo bastava uno che la trascinava prepotentemente, senza impedirle di esprimere la sua volontà, in una storia clandestina. :singleeye:


Ha importanza? In ogni caso è stata lei ad avere l'ultima parola, no? Ripeto: avrebbe potuto dire di no. Che se li smazzi lei i sensi di colpa, almeno quelli.


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Io mi sento già abbastanza responsabile per ciò che faccio a me stessa, dovendo dividere un uomo con un'altra donna. Non l'ho costretto a tradire (anche lui uno pseudo superfedelissimo innamorato). Sono responsabile di ciò che mi procuro, di ciò che dico e faccio con lui...ma avere scrupoli per ciò che lui le sta nascondendo...eh no eh...


Dovendo dividere? 
Veramente è la compagna ufficiale costretta a dividerlo con un altra (a sua insaputa oltretutto), l'altra è solo quella che si accontenta delle briciole (di qualunque tipo siano) e/o si prende il cosiddetto meglio.

Se sei responsabile di ciò che dici e fai con lui verso chi ti assumi questa responsabilità?


----------



## Salomè (2 Giugno 2012)

Pensandoci...ciò per cui dovrei pormi scrupoli coincide quasi del tutto con ciò che mi fa stare bene e che voglio fare    Ma mi sa che sto uscendo fuori tema, meglio berci un caffè su


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dunque..d'accordissimo con Flavia, Farfy, Chiara, Simy e Geko. Non li quoto tutti sennò mi prendo mezzo 3d.
> 
> Per Ely: nel blog non è stato detto solo che 'visto che ognuno ha le sue responsabilità allora le ha anche Tebe', è stato fatto un discorso diverso, lo avrai visto: è stato detto che
> 1. una donna non dovrebbe usare le sue 'arti seduttive' verso un uomo sposato, perché se un uomo non è proprio un santo allora può cadere in tentazione e
> ...


Il punto uno non mi sembra sia stato scritto. Davvero ho riletto, non mi sembra che sia stata scritto che una donna *non deve*...ecc...
Il secondo punto è stata solo un'opinione di alcuni di noi. Alcuni di noi lo pensano, non è stato però detto che sia così e basta, per tutte.
Credo tu abbia confuso le grandi linee.
Dammi pure della vittoriana, io mi sentirei terribilmente in colpa e anche piuttosto in disequilibrio con me stessa a prendermi solo il meglio lasciando, eventualmente, il peggio a qualcun altro.


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ha importanza? In ogni caso è stata lei ad avere l'ultima parola, no? Ripeto: avrebbe potuto dire di no. Che se li smazzi lei i sensi di colpa, almeno quelli.


Si, ha importanza per me.

Sembra che a te i sensi di colpa vengano a comando, contento tu...


----------



## Salomè (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dovendo dividere?
> Veramente è la compagna ufficiale costretta a dividerlo con un altra (a sua insaputa oltretutto), l'altra è solo quella che si accontenta delle briciole (di qualunque tipo siano).
> 
> Se sei responsabile di ciò che dici e fai con lui verso chi ti assumi questa responsabilità?


Hai ragione Eliade, "dovere" non è il verbo adatto. Io sto scegliendo di avere un uomo a metà e non credere che questo sia facile. Ma appunto, io ho scelto. Lui non mi ha costretto. Io non ho costretto lui. Lui sta scegliendo. E sta facendo in modo che la donna di cui dice di essere innamorato non sappia nulla. 
P.s. La solita storia dell'altra che si accontenta delle briciole è davvero insostenibile.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...


Riparto di qui:
Prima di intraprendere una qualsiasi azione in cui non c'entri solo tu,te stesso ,ma hai a che fare con un'altra persona ....dovresti prendere in considerazione il suo stato psicologico ,perchè nonostante ci diciamo che siamo autonomi nel prendere le decisioni, questo dipende molto da che stato  la nostra mente si trova...
Se sono allegra o depressa o incazzata o disperata ,non c'è santo che tenga ma prenderò  decisioni e mi comporterò seguendo il mio stato d'animo...

Ti faccio un esempio:
Come si sa io ,non mi sento una traditrice ,e sono proprio andata a  cercare la persona giusta e che sia nel momento giusto della sua vita ....L'anno scorso ho frequentato un uomo per 10 mesi come amici ,ma sapevo esattamente cosa volevo io,e cioè andare a letto con uno che mi lasciasse più di una trombata.... sapevo che lui aveva dei problemi con la moglie da anni...ma all'inizio era tutto nella norma dopo alcuni mesi le cose sono precipitate le litigate con la moglie si facevano più frequenti ed è addirittura arrivato a dirmi una sera dopo una litigata ,vengo da te....
Da lì ho capito che forse era il caso che dovevo mettermi da parte .....infatti ho chiuso.....dicendogli meglio che ci risentiamo quando sei più sereno....

Forse sbagliavo io ma il fatto che le litigate si siano fatte più frequenti mi facevano sentire in parte responsabile ....
Perchè  lui sentiva in me un appoggio nel senso se mollo lei vengo da te....
Almeno questo è quello che ho penssato io ....poi non ci siamo sentiti per mesi .....ora ci risentiamo e da quanto dice le cose con la moglie sono migliorate ....
Ora non dico che sia merito mio ma quando so che uno è diabetico non lo metto di fronte a mille manicarettie  cerco di farlo ragionare se vedo che si rimpinza di cose che poi può finire in ospedale .....

Domanda ot:
quindi Wanna Marchi ragionava con il libero arbitrio ?
Lei sapeva che quelle persone erano in un momento difficile della loro vita ....ma chi se frega stupidi loro no?









Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi faccio nessun problema ci mancherebbe...
> Però mi ha fatto pensare il fatto che un amante dovrebbe farsi scrupoli nei confronti della tradita o del tradito secondo alcuni.
> 
> C'è stata una discussione sul blog piuttosto accesa, dove davvero si sono toccati molti "punti" ed era solo una riflessione.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me è qui il fraintendimento di fondo
> 
> nessuno si prende nessuno, c'è una libera scelta e c'è eventualmente una cortina fumogena per nascondere a se stessi che si è scelto in piena libertà
> 
> ...




Non c'è da essere egocentrici.....
ci sono un sacco di uomini e donne che per un colpo di testa pensano che l'amante voglia stare con loro e poi invece si ritrovano porte in faccia .....e tornando a casa si ritrovano la roba fuori la porta....


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il punto uno non mi sembra sia stato scritto. Davvero ho riletto, non mi sembra che sia stata scritto che una donna *non deve*...ecc...
> Il secondo punto è stata solo un'opinione di alcuni di noi. Alcuni di noi lo pensano, non è stato però detto che sia così e basta, per tutte.
> Credo tu abbia confuso le grandi linee.
> Dammi pure della vittoriana, io mi sentirei terribilmente in colpa e anche piuttosto in disequilibrio con me stessa a prendermi solo il meglio lasciando, eventualmente, il peggio a qualcun altro.


Sul 2° punto, io nel blog ho letto roba tipo: 
"rimarrai sempre scorretta nei confronti delle altre donne"
Sul 1° punto:
"Se una mia azione forza qualcun altro al punto di superare i propri limiti, beh, io mi sento almeno in parte responsabile"
"se tu hai il diabete ed io ti porto dei dolci ....certo è tua la volontà di scelta di mangiarli o no..
ma a me rimane la responsabilità di averti tentato ."
Eccetera.
Non sto a copiare tutto.
Tutte opinioni, legittime, che rispetto... ma non condivido

ari


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Riparto di qui:
> Prima di intraprendere una qualsiasi azione in cui non c'entri solo tu,te stesso ,ma hai a che fare con un'altra persona ...*.dovresti prendere in considerazione il suo stato psicologico *,perchè nonostante ci diciamo che siamo autonomi nel prendere le decisioni, questo dipende molto da che stato  la nostra mente si trova...
> Se sono allegra o depressa o incazzata o disperata ,non c'è santo che tenga ma prenderò  decisioni e mi comporterò seguendo il mio stato d'animo...
> 
> ...



Il primo neretto.
Cioè..prima di scoparmi qualcuno devo chiedergli il suo stato psicologico?

Seconda cosa.
Io non ho la minima idea dello stato di salute della coppia di manager.
Forse qui sfugge qualcosa.

Io e lui ci scopiamo. Punto.
Se poi un domani lui dovesse dirmi che a casa sua le cose vanno male perchè la mia presenza lo fa andare fuori di testa e litigare con la moglie o mi capitasse come a te...

Ma scappo a gambe levate!!!

Non perchè mi sento responsabile, ma perchè una scopata sta andando oltre.
Ma per me, che on cerco l'oltre.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sul 2° punto, io nel blog ho letto roba tipo:
> "rimarrai sempre scorretta nei confronti delle altre donne"
> Sul 1° punto:
> "Se una mia azione forza qualcun altro al punto di superare i propri limiti, beh, io mi sento almeno in parte responsabile"
> ...


Quoto


----------



## geko (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, ha importanza per me.
> 
> Sembra che a te i sensi di colpa vengano a comando, contento tu...


Intendevo dire che non ha importanza ai fini del thread se la nostra storia fosse importante o meno. 

Le responsabilità nei confronti del partner le assume chi, appunto, sta col partner. Io ho fatto così quando ho tradito la mia compagna e coi sensi di colpa nei suoi confronti ci ho litigato da solo, non ho di certo preteso che fosse la mia 'amante' ad assumerseli. A lei spettavano solo quelli nei confronti di suo marito.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Sarà un concetto trito, ma non stiamo di parlando del bambinetto che gioca a palla nel parco irretito dal maniaco con la solita caramella...

Ognuno di noi deve fare i conti col Super-Io che si ritrova. Chi come me, che ce l'ha ipertrofico, si fa mille scrupoli e si prende responsabilità che oggettivamente non ha. Tuttavia, non so se posso affermare di vivere meglio rispetto ha chi ha un rapporto meno censorio con le proprie emozioni. E questo non riguarda solo il tradimento...


----------



## Eliade.temp (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sul 2° punto, io nel blog ho letto roba tipo:
> "rimarrai sempre scorretta nei confronti delle altre donne"


Ari infatti questa era un'opinione di minerva, riferita al caso specifico di tebe e riferita a lei personalmente, tanto che il messaggio completo è *dove non potrò mai condividerti è proprio sugli uomini impegnati. se tu sei schietta con il tuo compagno rimarrai sempre scorretta nei confronti delle altre donne*
Se lei no ncondivide, non condivide...mica ha detto che è una legge valida per tutti.


aristocat ha detto:


> Sul 1° punto:
> "Se una mia azione forza qualcun altro al punto di superare i propri limiti, beh, io mi sento almeno in parte responsabile"
> "se tu hai il diabete ed io ti porto dei dolci ....certo è tua la volontà di scelta di mangiarli o no..
> ma a me rimane la responsabilità di averti tentato ."
> ...


Ok Ari non lo condividi lo avevo capito, ma quale parti di queste frasi sta ad indicare che: *1. una donna non dovrebbe usare le sue 'arti seduttive' verso un uomo sposato, perché se un uomo non è proprio un santo allora può cadere in tentazione e*
Nessuna delle frasi da te riportate significa che una donna non dovrebbe usare questo o quello.
Su questo dissento.


----------



## Eliade.temp (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarà un concetto trito, ma non stiamo di parlando del bambinetto che gioca a palla nel parco irretito dal maniaco con la solita caramella...
> 
> Ognuno di noi deve fare i conti col Super-Io che si ritrova. Chi come me, che ce l'ha ipertrofico, si fa mille scrupoli e si prende responsabilità che oggettivamente non ha. Tuttavia, non so se posso affermare di vivere meglio rispetto ha chi ha un rapporto meno censorio con le proprie emozioni. E questo non riguarda solo il tradimento...


Beh allora vuol dire che prendi decisioni e agisci senza riflettere, che ti fai travolgere dagli eventi senza esserne parte attiva.
Sei al pari di un vegetale.
Io mi faccio mille scrupoli ma vivo benissimo, il meglio o peggio di qualcuno solo ognuno di noi a deciderlo.


----------



## Eliade.temp (2 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che non ha importanza ai fini del thread se la nostra storia fosse importante o meno.
> 
> Le responsabilità nei confronti del partner le assume chi, appunto, sta col partner. Io ho fatto così quando ho tradito la mia compagna e coi sensi di colpa nei suoi confronti ci ho litigato da solo, non ho di certo preteso che fosse la mia 'amante' ad assumerseli. A lei spettavano solo quelli nei confronti di suo marito.


Per me non è così, tutto qua.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Beh allora vuol dire che prendi decisioni e agisci senza riflettere, che ti fai travolgere dagli eventi senza esserne parte attiva.
> Sei al pari di un vegetale.
> Io mi faccio mille scrupoli ma vivo benissimo, il meglio o peggio di qualcuno solo ognuno di noi a deciderlo.


Io invece l'ho letta al contrario tuvvero che si fa mille scrupoli altro che vegetale.

Quello, secondo il discorso, dovrei essere io visto che di scrupoli per la moglie di manager manco con il binocolo.


Posso essere una pianta di maria?:mexican:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Beh allora vuol dire che prendi decisioni e agisci senza riflettere, che ti fai travolgere dagli eventi senza esserne parte attiva.
> Sei al pari di un vegetale.
> Io mi faccio mille scrupoli ma vivo benissimo, il meglio o peggio di qualcuno solo ognuno di noi a deciderlo.


No, guarda, non ci capiamo. Vivo benissimo anch'io. Se forzassi la mia natura romperei un equilibrio che di fatto mi assicura una qualità di vita nella quale sono a mio agio.

Però non posso negare che questa "rigidità" mi preclude esperienze emotive (e non parlo del tradimento) che potrebbero anche essere piacevoli.

E' una constatazione puramente oggettiva.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il primo neretto.
> Cioè..prima di scoparmi qualcuno devo chiedergli il suo stato psicologico?
> 
> Seconda cosa.
> ...



Non ho detto che devi chiedere il suo stato psicologico ma a meno che tu non decida di scopare con uno a caso preso così nel mucchio un minimo di conoscenza ce l'avrai dell'altro o no?
cioè o io ho un  sesto senso ,e non ce l'ho,ma riesco a percepire gli stati d'animo delle persone che frequento....
Riesco a capire quando è il momento di fare una cosa e quando no....

Ma se tu non ti senti responsabile in nessuna maniera ,nessuno ti dice di esserelo.....


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io invece l'ho letta al contrario tuvvero che si fa mille scrupoli altro che vegetale.
> 
> Quello, secondo il discorso, dovrei essere io visto che di scrupoli per la moglie di manager manco con il binocolo.
> 
> ...


Tebe, lui dice che si fa mille scrupoli ecc, ma che non può affermare di vivere meglio di chi non se li fa.
Se non pensa di vivere bene così come sta facendo allora o non sta bene con se stesso, oppure sta vegetando.



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarà un concetto trito, ma non stiamo di parlando del bambinetto che gioca a palla nel parco irretito dal maniaco con la solita caramella...
> 
> 
> Ognuno di noi deve fare i conti col Super-Io che si ritrova. *Chi come me*, che ce l'ha ipertrofico,* si fa mille scrupoli *e si prende responsabilità che oggettivamente non ha.* Tuttavia, non so se posso affermare di vivere meglio* *rispetto ha chi ha un rapporto meno censorio *con le proprie emozioni. E questo non riguarda solo il tradimento...


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io invece l'ho letta al contrario tuvvero che si fa mille scrupoli altro che vegetale.
> 
> Quello, secondo il discorso, dovrei essere io visto che di scrupoli per la moglie di manager manco con il binocolo.
> 
> ...


Ci manca solo questo ora! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, guarda, non ci capiamo. Vivo benissimo anch'io. Se forzassi la mia natura romperei un equilibrio che di fatto mi assicura una qualità di vita nella quale sono a mio agio.
> 
> *Però non posso negare che questa "rigidità" mi preclude esperienze emotive (e non parlo del tradimento) che potrebbero anche essere piacevoli.*
> 
> E' una constatazione puramente oggettiva.


 E allora di che esperienza emotiva parli? 
Io l'unica cosa che mi precludo sono gli uomini impegnati e/o altri uomini quando sono impegnata io.
Per il resto faccio tutto quello che fanno chi non si fa scrupoli.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tebe, lui dice che si fa mille scrupoli ecc, ma che non può affermare di vivere meglio di chi non se li fa.
> Se non pensa di vivere bene così come sta facendo allora o non sta bene con se stesso, oppure sta vegetando.


Non ho detto questo.

Io vivo benissimo la mia condizione, però non posso proiettare su chi non ha le medesime fondamenta psicologiche le mie categorie. Né escludere che altre forme di "edificio psicologico" possano comunque funzionare benissimo per chi ci abita.

E' un ragionamento assolutamente asettico.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E allora di che esperienza emotiva parli?
> Io l'unica cosa che mi precludo sono gli uomini impegnati e/o altri uomini quando sono impegnata io.
> Per il resto faccio tutto quello che fanno chi non si fa scrupoli.


I turbamenti degli amorosi sensi non sono le uniche emozioni sperimentabili.

Esempio cretino: io non riuscirei a praticare il nudismo, ma capisco che essere immersi nella natura in versione nature possa essere un'emozione piacevole.


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> 
> Io vivo benissimo la mia condizione, però non posso proiettare su chi non ha le medesime fondamenta psicologiche le mie categorie. *Né escludere che altre forme di "edificio psicologico" possano comunque funzionare benissimo per chi ci abita.*
> 
> E' un ragionamento assolutamente asettico.


Mica ho detto questo.
Non lo escludo assolutamente, ma non lo condivido.


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I turbamenti degli amorosi sensi non sono le uniche emozioni sperimentabili.
> 
> Esempio cretino: io non riuscirei a praticare il nudismo, ma capisco che essere immersi nella natura in versione nature possa essere un'emozione piacevole.


Ma perché questa è un'esperienza emotiva?

Io non pratico il nudismo per il bene altrui...ma soprattutto il mio, dovessero pensare che mi sia arenata...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Ma infatti non lo puoi condividere perché è una condizione che non ci appartiene. Ma è un fatto che il nostro apparato è nostro. Come funzionino gli  apparati altrui possono dirlo solo gli interessati.


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Ok Ari non lo condividi lo avevo capito, ma quale parti di queste frasi sta ad indicare che: *1. una donna non dovrebbe usare le sue 'arti seduttive' verso un uomo sposato, perché se un uomo non è proprio un santo allora può cadere in tentazione *
> Nessuna delle frasi da te riportate significa che una donna non dovrebbe usare questo o quello.
> Su questo dissento.



"Se una mia azione forza qualcun altro al punto di superare i propri limiti, beh, io mi sento almeno in parte responsabile"
"se tu hai il diabete ed io ti porto dei dolci ....certo è tua la volontà di scelta di mangiarli o no..
ma a me rimane la responsabilità di averti tentato ."
Allora diciamo che l'idea che viene fuori da tutte queste frasi _nel loro insieme _(please, non farmele copiare tutte) è: "una donna che 'seduce' un uomo sposato è responsabile per averlo fatto cadere in tentazione e, per di più, il suo comportamento è stato scorretto anche nei riguardi della di lui moglie :idea:".
E' meglio riformulata così? :singleeye:
Comunque, il concetto che vien fuori da queste frasi non mi trova d'accordo perchè lo trovo riduttivo, forzato, "_vittoriano_":mexican:... ma questo si era capito, no?

ari


----------



## Annuccia (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

sono un'intrusa lo so...non sono un'amante quindi nn posso rispondere obbiettivamente..
però una cosa la posso dire senza che vi incazzate??
l'amante scrupoli non se ne dovrebbe fare se nn conosce la moglie compagna...non si deve sentire in colpa perchè NON E COLPA SUA.....per quanto nelola affascinante ecc ecc...un uomo non è costretto...
io personalmente mai me la sono presa con lei...anzi..
però si non è colpa sua...niente scrupoli...*ma deve anche saper stare al suo posto....nn intervenire nei loro affari...lasciare correre..lasciare perdere qualora la circostanza lo richiede..*.

perchè sapete di qua non si sta benissimo...[/QUOTE]

Non sei minimamente un intrusa, anzi...
e il neretto te lo straquoto,perchè è esattamente così che io vivo il mio essere amante.

E so anche che dalla parte della "moglie", quando si hanno "di là" delle facocere, è...merda.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> ...


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Da amante, quoto
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > domanda curiosa: Ma tu hai mai sfasciato intenzionalmente una coppia pericolante?
> ...


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> antisquallido ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono stata amante una volta sola. E mai ho interferito nella sua famiglia. *Sua moglie giustamente é sempre arrivata prima di me.*
> ...


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ]
> Straapprovo


credo che qualsiasi amante di buon senso non possa che approvare.


----------



## Eliade.temp (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che l'idea che viene fuori da tutte queste frasi _nel loro insieme _(please, non farmele copiare tutte) è: "
> 
> ari


E io ti sto dicendo che è un'idea sbagliata, perché non è quello che si voleva intendere.
Io almeno non lo intendevo


----------



## Eliade.temp (2 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> antisquallido ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sua moglie giustamente é sempre arrivata prima di me.
> ...


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono stata amante una volta sola. E mai ho interferito nella sua famiglia. Sua moglie giustamente é sempre arrivata prima di me.


uff...ho toppato il quote, capita anche ai migliori! :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2012)

Io sapevo cosa potevo chiedergli ed avere e lui anche. C'era una linea che entrambi sapevamo di non voler/poter sistemare. Io ero l'amante e non ho mai ambito ad essere la moglie. Io per lui e lui per me ritagliavo dei momenti ma le nostre famiglie sono sempre venute prima. Non concepisco un tradimento protratto nel tempo che abbia altre caratteristiche perché non dividerei l'uomo che amo che nessuno nemmeno con una moglie. Quindi o dentro o fuori e in breve tempo la scelta.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2012)

Superare non sistemare... Accidenti al cellulare


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo che qualsiasi amante di buon senso non possa che approvare.


c'è una linea di sticazzismo sottile sottile ed irta di pericoli tra "sua moglie non è un problema" e "sua moglie viene e verrà sempre prima di me..."


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Riparto di qui:
> Prima di intraprendere una qualsiasi azione in cui non c'entri solo tu,te stesso ,ma hai a che fare con un'altra persona ....dovresti prendere in considerazione il suo stato psicologico ,perchè nonostante ci diciamo che siamo autonomi nel prendere le decisioni, questo dipende molto da che stato  la nostra mente si trova...
> Se sono allegra o depressa o incazzata o disperata ,non c'è santo che tenga ma prenderò  decisioni e mi comporterò seguendo il mio stato d'animo...
> 
> ...


Quando leggo un post come questo rimango lì romito e strano.
Ti ringrazio per avermi fatto capire in un modo che non speravo di trovare che cosa sia il rispetto degli altri.
E allora guardo a certe cose del mio passato e mi chiedo con amarezza...
Conte in quella faccenda tu hai tenuto presente la situazione di questa persona?
E mi ritrovo a dirti di essermi anche trovato come lupo rapace difronte una tenera bestiola chiusa in una tagliola...
Ci ho messo anni...anni...anni...a imparare a non aprofittare delle debolezze altrui e mettermi lì a cercare di aprire quella tagliola anzichè mangiarti viva.

E' anche vero che ho imparato a difendermi dalle Wanne Marchi...
Tu non sai quanto un buon cuore viene scambiato per ingenuità stupida.
Tu non sai quanto sto male quando la mia buona fede viene scambiata per opportunismo e debolezza.

Poi mi pare che tu con questo post hai spiegato benissimo cosa intende Lothar quando dice io non mi approccio con certe persone e cosa intendo io quando dico che se vogliamo prenderci degli egoistici piaceri dobbiamo stare attenti a chi ci approcciamo.

Allora vero...io dico sempre certe cose è meglio che succedano ( se proprio devono succedere) tra persone entrambi sposate, dove entrambi sposate significa enormi interessi da difendere e avere molto da perdere.

Mi hai fatto anche ricordare la carissima figura di Orchidea...dove ho trovato inqualificabile il comportamento di quell'uomo...ma vedi...quando sei allo stremo e hai sete...tu vuoi solo un bicchiere di acqua fresca...e pur di ottenere quel qualcosa non ci badi...un po' come quando le persone disperate dando di matto si affidano anche ai maghi, alle fattucchiere...ecc..ecc..ecc....

Allora Luna...per me l'unico scrupolo che mi sento di dover preporre è. Occhio questa è una donna sposata e non sono disposto pur di ottenere quello che voglio da questa persona a metterla nei casini no?

Ho anche capito che tante volte ci sono persone che non ostentano ma ribadiscono il fatto sono sposato.
Dove sposato sta non per schiavo di, prigioniero di una relazione da...ma solo...sic et simpliciter...sta per il mio cuore è totalmente legato ad un'altra persona...magari sarebbe bello...certo mi lusinghi...ma non si può fare...senza creare pasticci...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non c'è da essere egocentrici.....
> ci sono un sacco di uomini e donne che per un colpo di testa pensano che l'amante voglia stare con loro e poi invece si ritrovano porte in faccia .....e tornando a casa si ritrovano la roba fuori la porta....


Hai ragione.
Ma questo, secondo me, avviene perchè non si hanno le palle di parlare chiaro.
E si gioca in coppia con carte false.
O si gioca facendo credere all'altro di avere l'asso in mano e invece si ha il due di picche.
Si ha il due di picche nella manica.

Per esempio io ho considerato alto tradimento quell'uscita di mia moglie nel 2001: Cosa credi, io avevo già deciso di lasciarti, ma poi non ne sono stata capace. 
Parlare prima no eh? Covare pensieri nel cuore si?

Per cui io dico...
Senti tu sei la mia compagna ? Ok.
Di te io mi fido ok...
Ho le palle per dirti...ascolta...ho giocattolato con una tizia...e mi è partito l'ormone impazzito...cosa facciamo...?

Certo che arrivano le porte in faccia...
Ma porco cazzo io sto con te e tu piangi dalla mattina alla sera...
Io mi preoccupo, sto in ansia, le provo tutte...e poi salta fuori che tutto il tuo malessere è perchè sei innamorata di un altro...ed è pPER QUESTO CHE IO NON TI VADO PIU' BENE E TUTTI I MIEI PREGI ORA SONO DIFETTI INSOPPORTABILI PER TE...

Allora scusami tanto,...
Anche se libertino, anche se di amplissime vedute, anche se ciavi con altri non mi interessa na minchia...perchè a me interessa che mi tratti BENE...
SCUSAMI...ma parte uno dei miei colossali vafanculo...che si esprimono solo in una parola...Sparisci.

Se arrivo a dire ad una persona Sparisci...lì...è finita.

Casso siamo nel 2012: coppia moderna, emancipata, si dialoga su tutto...e non siamo capaci di ammettere a noi stessi che è naturale e fisiologico...che possiamo incontrare persone che ci piacciono anche se non sono i nostri partner no?
Ciò na volta non era così...
Ciò ma qual'era la vita sociale di una volta eh?


----------



## Spider (2 Giugno 2012)

...come dire che, in qualche parte dell' Africa c'è qualcuno che sta morendo di fame, anzi è morto letteralmente di fame neanche un secondo fa, ma dato che io non lo conosco, non so niente di lui, se non che "esiste", non mi sento responsabile.
Non direttamente responsabile... ma almeno "emotivamente coinvolto" ..
Io mangio tre polli al mese, "lui" neanche un grammo ed io mi faccio la doccia con acqua potabile tutti i santi giorni, "lui" mai...ma  certo se lo conoscessi...cambierei. allora si, quando lo vedo lì, accasciato davanti al supermercato, che mi sento partecipe...finalmente l'ho conosciuto.
In fondo ho bisogno di un "identità", di una concretezza per dare senso alle mie azioni, ai miei gesti.

Se ti conosco... conoscente o amico non importa, allora si che scatta il mio senso del dovere... forse perchè avrei allora" occhi in cui guardare" forse i suoi , dell'altro... e rivedere me stesso e il mio operato, ma se sei "astratto" che senso hai per me?

 Nessuno, perchè la mia coscienza sa anche essere schizzoide, per cui soffro immensamente per te ma molto meno per un altro.

..e il mio metro non è il dolore che procuro, le mie azioni o il mio comportamento, ma solo quanto "conosco" te.

bisognerebbe rendersi conto o almeno riflettere che dietro ogni "azione" si genera un "effetto" e chiedersi almeno che effetto sarà...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

*Deborah*



Eliade ha detto:


> E tu che ne sai?
> Se la moglie di manager scoprisse il tradimento e lo lascerebbe solo ed esclusivamente per quello...tu non puoi saperlo.
> Vedi ferita (vabè che è un caso limite) ma la sua unica motivazione di eventuale separazione è il tradimento del marito, non altro.
> Non credo si tratti di egocentrismo, è una possibilità che nulla a che vedere col "lobotomizzato" ma riguarda il tradito e quel che ne pensa lui/lei.


Pensare che un tradimento possa da solo essere causa di separazione e' decidere di avere solo una visione molto limitata della cosa.


----------



## sienne (2 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...come dire che, in qualche parte dell' Africa c'è qualcuno che sta morendo di fame, anzi è morto letteralmente di fame neanche un secondo fa, ma dato che io non lo conosco, non so niente di lui, se non che "esiste", non mi sento responsabile.
> Non direttamente responsabile... ma almeno "emotivamente coinvolto" ..
> Io mangio tre polli al mese, "lui" neanche un grammo ed io mi faccio la doccia con acqua potabile tutti i santi giorni, "lui" mai...ma  certo se lo conoscessi...cambierei. allora si, quando lo vedo lì, accasciato davanti al supermercato, che mi sento partecipe...finalmente l'ho conosciuto.
> In fondo ho bisogno di un "identità", di una concretezza per dare senso alle mie azioni, ai miei gesti.
> ...


Ciao
quotone !

Sienne


----------



## lunaiena (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Pensare che un tradimento possa da solo essere causa di separazione e' decidere di avere solo una visione molto limitata della cosa.


Penso che Eliade non intendesse questo...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

amanti e scrupoli??????????????????????? cioè,  gli amanti hanno scrupoli? non si finisce mai di imparare! sta a vedere che esistono anche i rapinatori onesti.


----------



## geko (2 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...come dire che, in qualche parte dell' Africa c'è qualcuno che sta morendo di fame, anzi è morto letteralmente di fame neanche un secondo fa, ma dato che io non lo conosco, non so niente di lui, se non che "esiste", non mi sento responsabile.
> Non direttamente responsabile... ma almeno "emotivamente coinvolto" ..
> Io mangio tre polli al mese, "lui" neanche un grammo ed io mi faccio la doccia con acqua potabile tutti i santi giorni, "lui" mai...ma  certo se lo conoscessi...cambierei. allora si, quando lo vedo lì, accasciato davanti al supermercato, che mi sento partecipe...finalmente l'ho conosciuto.
> In fondo ho bisogno di un "identità", di una concretezza per dare senso alle mie azioni, ai miei gesti.
> ...


Stai davvero paragonando due persone che vogliono farsi una trombata, adulti e consenzienti, alla fame nel mondo? :rotfl:

A parte il fatto che il bimbo africano che muore di fame rientra in una problematica di portata mondiale mentre le dinamiche di coppia di Caio e Sempronia riguardano, per l'appunto, solo Caio e Sempronia.

Scusate eh, io mi reputo tutt'altro che insensibile, ma qua la questione riguarda il fatto che Tebe non si sente responsabile nei confronti della moglie di Manager per il fatto di aver sedotto suo marito ed esserselo trombato allegramente in un motel in cui lui si è diretto spontaneamente. Tebe colpevole di essere troppo seducente e non solidale nei confronti delle altre donne? Non vi seguo. 

Se non voglio tradire la mia donna, sia che tu sia la più figa del pianeta, sia che tu sia Mariangela Fantozzi (ma più brutta) io 'un la tradisco eh.

La fedeltà all'interno di una coppia non dovrebbe essere una cosa dipendente da fattori esterni. È una cosa che riguarda quella coppia nello specifico, sono state quelle 2 persone a scegliere un certo modo di vivere la loro relazione, giusto?  E allora che se ne assumino loro le responsabilità!

Visto che anch'io sono in vena di metafore. Se monto alla cazzo un gazebo nel mio giardino, arriva una folata di vento e me lo porta via, la colpa è del vicino invidioso che s'è messo a soffiare contro il gazebo per buttarlo giù? 

Ripeto: poteva dire di no o limitarsi a farsi una pippa.


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Stai davvero paragonando due persone che vogliono farsi una trombata, adulti e consenzienti, alla fame nel mondo? :rotfl:
> 
> A parte il fatto che il bimbo africano che muore di fame rientra in una problematica di portata mondiale mentre le dinamiche di coppia di Caio e Sempronia riguardano, per l'appunto, solo Caio e Sempronia.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non diciamo ipocrisie.... Quali scrupoli?
Mai fatta scrupoli sarei appunto ipocrita a dire il contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Stai davvero paragonando due persone che vogliono farsi una trombata, adulti e consenzienti, alla fame nel mondo? :rotfl:
> 
> A parte il fatto che il bimbo africano che muore di fame rientra in una problematica di portata mondiale mentre le dinamiche di coppia di Caio e Sempronia riguardano, per l'appunto, solo Caio e Sempronia.
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## sienne (2 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

con le nostre scelte noi influenziamo la fame nel mondo ...

con le nostre scelte noi influenziamo la sofferenza di qualcuno ...

sienne


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> con le nostre scelte noi influenziamo la fame nel mondo ...
> 
> ...


Allora possiamo metterla anche così.
mattia con il suo, brutto, tradimento, ha liberato tebesex per il mondo.
la moglie di manager, manager, i figli, i suoceri e pure il vicino di casa che ha soffiato sul robo di geko montato a cazzo facendolo cadere, ha fatto in modo che manager tradisse.

Quindi?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Io penso che attribuire a terzi responsabilità che sono esclusive dei nostri partner (perché sono i nostri partner che si sono presi un impegno con noi) significa avere ben poca considerazione delle persone che abbiamo scelto come compagni di vita. 

Se non voglio infrangere il patto di fedeltà che mi lega al mio compagno/a, non lo infrango. Punto. Anche se il terzo è Marilyn Monroe/Brad Pitt in persona.

Manager aveva l'ultima parola. Ha detto "sì", ma poteva anche dire "no".


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Stai davvero paragonando due persone che vogliono farsi una trombata, adulti e consenzienti, alla fame nel mondo? :rotfl:
> 
> A parte il fatto che il bimbo africano che muore di fame rientra in una problematica di portata mondiale mentre le dinamiche di coppia di Caio e Sempronia riguardano, per l'appunto, solo Caio e Sempronia.
> 
> ...



Caro geko, a parte la fame del mondo che non non c'entra nulla come i tuoi esempi del gazebo ridicoli, è pura iprocrisia,  pensare che la nostra partecipazione come amante sia ininfluente!
ti piacciono gli esempi?
sarebbe come prendere dei soldi in un cassetto aperto, giustificandolo  "se non li prendiamo noi li prenderà qualcun altro"
"la colpa è di chi lo ha lasciato aperto".
Bastano questi pensieri per non sentirsi responsabili?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Un cassetto non possiede il libero arbitrio.


----------



## sienne (2 Giugno 2012)

Ciao

Sono delle responsabilita' differenti ... 

Sienne


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io penso che attribuire a terzi responsabilità che sono esclusive dei nostri partner (perché sono i nostri partner che si sono presi un impegno con noi) significa avere ben poca considerazione delle persone che abbiamo scelto come compagni di vita.
> 
> Se non voglio infrangere il patto di fedeltà che mi lega al mio compagno/a, non lo infrango. Punto. Anche se il terzo è Marilyn Monroe/Brad Pitt in persona.
> 
> *Manager aveva l'ultima parola. Ha detto "sì", ma poteva anche dire "no"*.


Non solo.Poteva dire no subito, quando ho tastato il terreno. 
Sapevo che era sposato con figli. Di lui dicevano che era uomo integerrimo eccetera. Mai un pettegolezzo.
Però non credo mai alle immagini di santità e quindi...
Il mio tastare il terreno e dopo mesi di frequentazione lavorativa è stato molto diretto.
-manager tu sei fedele?-

Se avesse risposto si forse avrei insistito un pò (non mi fido mai quando si parla di fedeltà) ma poi basta.
Non sono una stalker dei pipini, anche se è più facile crederlo.(non che mi offenda ovviamente)

Quasi quasi mi convinco che sono stata io circuita..
E si...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non solo.Poteva dire no subito, quando ho tastato il terreno.
> Sapevo che era sposato con figli. Di lui dicevano che era uomo integerrimo eccetera. Mai un pettegolezzo.
> Però non credo mai alle immagini di santità e quindi...
> Il mio tastare il terreno e dopo mesi di frequentazione lavorativa è stato molto diretto.
> ...


E lui che ha risposto?


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Stai davvero paragonando due persone che vogliono farsi una trombata, adulti e consenzienti, alla fame nel mondo? :rotfl:
> 
> A parte il fatto che il bimbo africano che muore di fame rientra in una problematica di portata mondiale mentre le dinamiche di coppia di Caio e Sempronia riguardano, per l'appunto, solo Caio e Sempronia.
> 
> ...


In realtà, per molti di noi la faccenda è più complessa. Se sei un conformista – con questa espressione intendendo chi si conforma ad un set di regole date – che tu sia un tradito, un traditore, un fedele o un infedele tu seguirai le regole. Facendo ciò attribuirai un valore inossidabile al patto, e dormirai tranquillo.
Esistono però, a fianco dei conformisti, persone inquiete, più recettive agli stimoli del mondo esterno, e più interessate a “vedere” le carte in mano agli altri giocatori. A questo punto subentra il ruolo di chi decide volontariamente di sedersi al tavolo, magari sapendo che quella sedia è libera da poco, o per poco.
Quello che volevo dire con tutta sta parabola è che chi decide di tradire sta compiendo una scelta – ovviamente – in modo più o meno consapevole: magari perché il nostro fascino (wow!) o la nostra insistenza nel proporci come la boccata d’aria che l’altro aspetta un pochino ha pilotato la situazione.
Anzi spesso accade che uno cerchi a sedurre una donna sposata (che quindi ha da perdere) giocando carte che nella vita reale – per capirci con-quella-con-cui-vorrei-farmi-la-storia – non avrebbe usato (una su tutte: mentendo spudoratamente…) mai e poi mai 
Poi come uno se la vede con la propria coscienza è fatto personale. Non esiste una regola definitiva. E meno male.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io penso che attribuire a terzi responsabilità che sono esclusive dei nostri partner (perché sono i nostri partner che si sono presi un impegno con noi) significa avere ben poca considerazione delle persone che abbiamo scelto come compagni di vita.
> 
> Se non voglio infrangere il patto di fedeltà che mi lega al mio compagno/a, non lo infrango. Punto. Anche se il terzo è Marilyn Monroe/Brad Pitt in persona.
> 
> Manager aveva l'ultima parola. Ha detto "sì", ma poteva anche dire "no".



trovo giusta la tua riflessione, la colpa è sempre esclusivamente del partner!  allo stesso tempo non  si può  giustificare la meschinità dei terzi sia chiaro!


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ripeto: poteva dire di no o *limitarsi a farsi una pippa*.


per me una pippa dedicata ad un'altra è già mezzo cornino...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E lui che ha risposto?


Ha risposto che non era stato fedele in passato (solo dopo mi specificò che aveva tradito con solo una donna e che entrambi si erano innamorati), molti anni prima, ma che appunto ora si riteneva fedele.
Ma mi ha dato le motivazioni sbagliate.
Se avesse risposto -Sono fedele perchè amo mia moglie-  avrei vaporizzato all'istante i miei ormoni.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> per me una pippa dedicata ad un'altra è già mezzo cornino...:mrgreen:


In effetti....
O potrebbe essere un bellissimo gioco erotico...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> trovo giusta la tua riflessione, la colpa è sempre esclusivamente del partner!  allo stesso tempo non  si può  giustificare la meschinità dei terzi sia chiaro!


Non li considero meschini. Seguono regole diverse dalle mie, è tutto. Mi dispiace, ma avere la possibilità di dire l'ultima parola per me fa la differenza.


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Piccola ninja?
> Flap flap..ma noooooo!
> 
> Non credo la moglie possa pensare che io sia un arrampicatrice sociale primo perchè ho un lavoro e secondo manager è di un altra azienda.
> ...


non parlavo di soldi, parlavo proprio di visibilità e posizione sociale, ne senso sociologico dle termine.. Il potere, ed il fascino che ne deriva, sono molto più sottili del 730. Sai quanti ragazzotti con la leggendaria "fabbrichétta del papi" sono stati scornazzati con avvocati (non lo dico perché è la mia categoria, ma perché le mie fonti sullo specifico argomento son quelle) o dirigenti che avevano, semplicemente, un'altra sicurezza in sè stessi rispetto al giovane di 30 anni?


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non li considero meschini. Seguono regole diverse dalle mie, è tutto.* Mi dispiace, ma avere la possibilità di dire l'ultima parola per me fa la differenza.*


Entro in modalità tradita.
Non ho mai pensato, nemmeno per un istante, che la ex amante di Mattia lo abbia "circuito" costringendolo ad andare a letto con lei
E sarebbe stato facile, visto che lei gli prometteva cose a cui io ho sempre detto no. I figli  per esempio. Un matrimonio in bianco e in chiesa.

O semplicemente una donna che ti accoglie "da riposo" del guerriero, non mettendo in discussione il maschio Alfa.

Lui ha detto si. A lei. Non no. Si.
Ed è stato solo questo che ha contato.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non li considero meschini. Seguono regole diverse dalle mie, è tutto. Mi dispiace, ma avere la possibilità di dire l'ultima parola per me fa la differenza.


quali sarebbero le regole degli amanti? non dire assurdità per piacere!


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Entro in modalità tradita.
> Non ho mai pensato, nemmeno per un istante, che la ex amante di Mattia lo abbia "circuito" costringendolo ad andare a letto con lei
> E sarebbe stato facile, *visto che lei gli prometteva cose a cui io ho sempre detto no. I figli  per esempio. Un matrimonio in bianco e in chiesa.
> 
> ...


e sai che palle? ci credo che è tornato


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> non parlavo di soldi, parlavo proprio di visibilità e posizione sociale, ne senso sociologico dle termine.. Il potere, ed il fascino che ne deriva, sono molto più sottili del 730. Sai quanti ragazzotti con la leggendaria "fabbrichétta del papi" sono stati scornazzati con avvocati (non lo dico perché è la mia categoria, ma perché le mie fonti sullo specifico argomento son quelle) o dirigenti che avevano, semplicemente, un'altra sicurezza in sè stessi rispetto al giovane di 30 anni?


No...non è davvero questo il caso.
Nemmeno lontanamente.

Troia&Arrampicatrice sociale è davvero raccapricciante...solo per l'arrampicatrice ovviamente.


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No...non è davvero questo il caso.
> Nemmeno lontanamente.
> 
> Troia&Arrampicatrice sociale è davvero raccapricciante...solo per l'arrampicatrice ovviamente.


ritorno un'ultima volta sull'argomento, anche perché io in situazioni come quella di manager mi ci sono trovato un paio d'anni fa: adesso mi vuoi dire che l'aura da capo stronzo di Manager non pesa sul piatto della bilancia?


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> e sai che palle? ci credo che è tornato


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ritorno un'ultima volta sull'argomento, anche perché io in situazioni come quella di manager mi ci sono trovato un paio d'anni fa: adesso mi vuoi dire che l'aura da capo stronzo di Manager non pesa sul piatto della bilancia?


E' stato praticamente quello che mi ha "rapita" ma l'ho sempre dichiarato.
ma non che sia un manager, ne incontro tutti i giorni davvero, ma solo per lo "stronzo"
e non è nemmeno il mio capo

Che vuoi farci...amo i toy stronzi.


----------



## Spider (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non solo.Poteva dire no subito, quando ho tastato il terreno.
> Sapevo che era sposato con figli. Di lui dicevano che era uomo integerrimo eccetera. Mai un pettegolezzo.
> Però non credo mai alle immagini di santità e quindi...
> Il mio tastare il terreno e dopo mesi di frequentazione lavorativa è stato molto diretto.
> ...


...non ci stavano chiedendo, le reazioni di un uomo o donna sposata riguardo a delle possibili "avances".
la risposta a questo, è chiaro che sia pertinente solo ed esclusivamente al diretto interessato...
ci chiedevamo, perchè cosi era la tua iniziale domanda che grado o senso di responsabilità avverte chi entra in una coppia, verso il compagno dell'altro, dell'amante.

...chiarito quindi che ... nessuno costringe nessuno...facciamoci questa benedetta domanda...
io personalmente, se dovesse accadere a me sentirei un grado di responsabilità... come sento che il mio stile di vita, diciamo " occidentale".... favorisce e estremizza disparità nel mondo... senza avere una responsabilità diretta.

Anche se non lo conosci, anche se la persona ti è estranea...stai comunque contribuendo a minare la sua "felicità",
sbagliata, illusoria o dir si voglia ..è la sua "felicità"... e almeno istintivamente questo dovrebbe essere percepito.

..io posso anche aver costruito male il mio gazebo... trema e vacilla...ma se tu insieme al mio compagno viene di nascosto e gli seghi una gamba.. non puoi dire che non c'entri niente... e non sei il vento...quello soffia per tutti.


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Entro in modalità tradita.
> Non ho mai pensato, nemmeno per un istante, che la ex amante di Mattia lo abbia "circuito" costringendolo ad andare a letto con lei
> E sarebbe stato facile, visto che lei gli prometteva cose a cui io ho sempre detto no. I figli  per esempio. Un matrimonio in bianco e in chiesa.
> 
> ...


Quoto! 

per me è stata la stessa cosa! io non me sono mai presa con l'amante del mio ex compagno! è stato lui a dire di si...non è stato nè violentato nè minacciato con una pistola!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Il problema è a monte: il gazebo è stato costruito male o non è stata fatta nel tempo la normale manutenzione. Se la costruzione è solida, sta in piedi anche senza una gamba.


----------



## Spider (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il problema è a monte: il gazebo è stato costruito male o non è stata fatta nel tempo la normale manutenzione. Se la costruzione è solida, sta in piedi anche senza una gamba.


...non cambia che tu non ti senta responsabile di averla tagliata quella gamba....

il gazebo poteva anche essere di ferro...ma tu hai provato lo stesso..

le responsabilità cambiamo in base al successo o all'insuccesso della situazione?


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non ci stavano chiedendo, le reazioni di un uomo o donna sposata riguardo a delle possibili "avances".
> la risposta a questo, è chiaro che sia pertinente solo ed esclusivamente al diretto interessato...
> ci chiedevamo, perchè cosi era la tua iniziale domanda che grado o senso di responsabilità avverte chi entra in una coppia, verso il compagno dell'altro, dell'amante.
> 
> ...


Gente come manager tradisce perchè a casa non è felice.
Colpa sua ? Colpa della moglie?
Non mi interessa.
Il tradimento è un pacco regalo che la coppia si confeziona tutta da sola, quando si parla di fedeli.

Se non ero io, forse sarebbe stata un altra o forse no.

e il terreno fertile al tradimento non l'ho lavorato io.
Ma loro.


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non cambia che tu non ti senta responsabile di averla tagliata quella gamba....
> 
> il gazebo poteva anche essere di ferro...ma tu hai provato lo stesso..
> 
> le responsabilità cambiamo in base al successo o all'insuccesso della situazione?


se fosse stato di ferro non sarebbe riuscita a tagliare quella gamba! il problema sta nella coppia è diverso!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Se IO decido di costruire il gazebo, sono IO che devo preoccuparmi della sua solidità e resistenza agli agenti esterni. A me pare di una semplicità disarmante.


----------



## Spider (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se fosse stato di ferro non sarebbe riuscita a tagliare quella gamba! il problema sta nella coppia è diverso!


...infatti l'esempio del ferro voleva dimistrare la solidità comunque di una coppia...
ma ripeto anche se di ferro, resta il fatto che tu ci abbia provato...
questo non sminuisce le tue responsabilità....


----------



## Flavia (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gente come manager tradisce perchè a casa non è felice.
> Colpa sua ? Colpa della moglie?
> Non mi interessa.
> Il tradimento è un pacco regalo che la coppia si confeziona tutta da sola, quando si parla di fedeli.
> ...


qui manca solo di citare circonvenzione di incapace, e sono state dette tutte


----------



## Flavia (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se IO decido di costruire il gazebo, sono IO che devo preoccuparmi della sua solidità e resistenza agli agenti esterni. A me pare di una semplicità disarmante.


:up:


----------



## Spider (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se IO decido di costruire il gazebo, sono IO che devo preoccuparmi della sua solidità e resistenza agli agenti esterni. A me pare di una semplicità disarmante.


...guarda che sei completamente fuori TEMA... ci si chiedava che responsabilità si avvertono..
 non se la coppia  è forte o meno forte ad affrontare la situazione... 
apri un altro 3D... è meglio!


----------



## Flavia (2 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...guarda che sei completamente fuori TEMA... ci si chiedava che responsabilità si avvertono..
> non se la coppia  è forte o meno forte ad affrontare la situazione...
> apri un altro 3D... è meglio!


credo che intendesse dire che la forza della coppia, sta in primo luogo nella forza del singolo
si può dire no anche al cospetto di Messalina in persona


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gente come manager tradisce perchè a casa non è felice.
> Colpa sua ? Colpa della moglie?
> Non mi interessa.
> Il tradimento è un pacco regalo che la coppia si confeziona tutta da sola, quando si parla di fedeli.
> ...


pensare così ti fa sentire bene?  libera da ogni responsabilità la tua posizione?
credo che ogni persona abbia diritto di vivere la propria vita come voglia, senza dare giustificazioni  a nessuno,
allo stesso tenpo non cercare di convincere gli altri trovando misere giustificazioni sul proprio comportamento!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non mi sembra proprio che si voglia giustificare. Piuttosto le si vuole appioppare a tutti i costi una responsabilità che NON ha.


----------



## Sole (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli amanti si devono fare scrupoli nei confronti dei compagni ufficiali degli altri?


Io mi sono sempre fatta molti scrupoli nei confronti della fidanzata dell'unico amante impegnato che ho avuto. Sapevo che era giovane, ingenua e soffrivo per lei. Non ti so dire perchè. Ero in pena più per lei che per mio marito. Forse perchè avevo chiare le ragioni per cui tradivo il mio compagno, ma non riuscivo a vedere ragioni per tradire una fidanzata innamorata.

Gli uomini che ho avuto dopo sono sempre stati liberi. Uno di loro, durante i mesi della nostra frequentazione, si è fidanzato e avrebbe voluto continuare a vedermi. Appena la sua storia è diventata ufficiale io ho chiuso. Andare avanti così mi sembrava inutile... solo una grande schifezza.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> pensare così ti fa sentire bene?  libera da ogni responsabilità la tua posizione?
> credo che ogni persona abbia diritto di vivere la propria vita come voglia, senza dare giustificazioni  a nessuno,
> allo stesso tenpo non cercare di convincere gli altri trovando misere giustificazioni sul proprio comportamento!


??????????????
Non ho capito una cippa...
Io mi giustifico?
IO?
Ma di che.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> qui manca solo di citare circonvenzione di incapace, e sono state dette tutte



no no...ci hanno provato...sul blog mi sembra...


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se IO decido di costruire il gazebo, sono IO che devo preoccuparmi della sua solidità e resistenza agli agenti esterni. A me pare di una semplicità disarmante.


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> amanti e scrupoli??????????????????????? cioè,  gli amanti hanno scrupoli? non si finisce mai di imparare! sta a vedere che esistono anche i rapinatori onesti.


Onesti no...
Ma rapinatori non disposti ad uccidere pur di sgraffignare il malloppo no?
Gli amanti hanno scrupoli:
Stanno attenti a non farsi beccare...
Non vanno manina manina al mercato del paese per farsi vedere quanto e come si amano no?

E gli amanti sanno...
CHe per ogni minimo casin 

Bisogna essere pronti a chiudere tutto...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Stai davvero paragonando due persone che vogliono farsi una trombata, adulti e consenzienti, alla fame nel mondo? :rotfl:
> 
> A parte il fatto che il bimbo africano che muore di fame rientra in una problematica di portata mondiale mentre le dinamiche di coppia di Caio e Sempronia riguardano, per l'appunto, solo Caio e Sempronia.
> 
> ...


Il fattore esterno è questo...
Domani trovo che so...
Monica Bellucci sotto casa che mi dice...
Ehi Pincy che ne dici di darmi una ripassatina?

E mi dico...
Ma porc...porc...me tocca tradire...
Non avevo mai contemplato questa estrema evantualità...

E infatti ogni mattina come scendo di casa...mi dico...Monica dove sei?
Monicaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

Ma niente mi ritrovo le solite facce...
COn cui
SOno sicurissimo

Non tradirò mai!

per me il discorso Tebe è questo: so che manager ha una sua vita privata no? Ma di quella sono cassi suoi...no?


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...infatti l'esempio del ferro voleva dimistrare la solidità comunque di una coppia...
> ma ripeto anche se di ferro, resta il fatto che tu ci abbia provato...
> questo non sminuisce le tue responsabilità....


bè in genere ci si prova in due! se io ti lancio uno sguardo che tu ricambi....non sono l'unica che ci prova!
se tu invece mi blocchi subito io non posso fare altro che fermarmi! è il gioco della seduzione!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ??????????????
> Non ho capito una cippa...
> Io mi giustifico?
> IO?
> Ma di che.



cosa credi di ottenere raccontando le tue storie da infedele? comprensione  da parte degli altri? ti piace vivere infedelmente? fallo è la tua vita!  non serve il consenso ne l 'appoggio degli altri per questo, sei tu a scegliere per la tua vita!


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cosa credi di ottenere raccontando le tue storie da infedele? comprensione  da parte degli altri? ti piace vivere infedelmente? fallo è la tua vita!  non serve il consenso ne l 'appoggio degli altri per questo, sei tu a scegliere per la tua vita!


non mi pare che Tebe stia cercando l'appoggio di nessuno nè tantomeno il consenso.....


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il fattore esterno è questo...
> Domani trovo che so...
> Monica Bellucci sotto casa che mi dice...
> Ehi Pincy che ne dici di darmi una ripassatina?
> ...


Ma guarda Conte, io non mi capacito.
Tra l'altro...ha pure cambiato le medicine quindi si presuppone niente più debacle e ormone arzillo...e l'ha fatto per me.
Quindi...se la matematica non è un opinione, vuol dire che a casa il sesso non è una componenete importante tra loro....e da molto
Quindi...
sempre perchè 2+2 non fa 5.
1) manager e la moglie non trombano
2)chi mi dice che la moglie non tradisca a sua volta? E' più giovane di me (tra l'altro), vuoi che stia senza scopare? Possibile ma poco credibile.
3) Magari riprendono a scopare...



Sono una benefattrice incompresa:carneval:




(Ora a qualcuno parte l'embolone....)


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cosa credi di ottenere raccontando le tue storie da infedele? comprensione  da parte degli altri? ti piace vivere infedelmente? fallo è la tua vita!  non serve il consenso ne l 'appoggio degli altri per questo, sei tu a scegliere per la tua vita!


Mi sa che tu sei ancora un pò sotto per un tradimento, comunque.
Io ho aperto un 3d di discussione, punto.
Ti sembro una che ricerca comprensione, approvazione o qualsiasi cosa  ti venga in mente, dagli altri?





:risata:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma guarda Conte, io non mi capacito.
> Tra l'altro...ha pure cambiato le medicine quindi si presuppone niente più debacle e ormone arzillo...e l'ha fatto per me.
> Quindi...se la matematica non è un opinione, vuol dire che a casa il sesso non è una componenete importante tra loro....e da molto
> Quindi...
> ...


Ma non capisco cosa vuoi ricavare da manager...
A me sembra che tu ti diverta come una pazza...
A tavanare quest'uomo no?
Ma perchè lui è lui...
O perchè è il manager austero?
Cioè sembra come Nicholson con le streghe di eastwock no?
La violoncellista era così inbita e rigida ma lui....

[video=youtube;NbIjkFvXKmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbIjkFvXKmc[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi pare che Tebe stia cercando l'appoggio di nessuno nè tantomeno il consenso.....



se leggi tra le righe di come ostenta i suoi racconti non la penseresti così,  dalle ore che passa dietro un pc in questo forum, mi fa pensare che è solo un personaggio inventato, se fosse vera e come si descrive, avrebbe sicuramente meglio da fare fuori di qui!


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se leggi tra le righe di come ostenta i suoi racconti non la penseresti così,  dalle ore che passa dietro un pc in questo forum, mi fa pensare che è solo un personaggio inventato, se fosse vera e come si descrive, avrebbe sicuramente meglio da fare fuori di qui!


E tu invece hai di meglio da fare che scrivere queste cose da anonimo? Sembra che ci conosci così bene, perché non ti presenti? :smile:


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non capisco cosa vuoi ricavare da manager...
> A me sembra che tu ti diverta come una pazza...
> A tavanare quest'uomo no?
> Ma perchè lui è lui...
> ...



Mi scopa il cervello.
E' questo.
Il resto, motel, è solo un contorno.


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se leggi tra le righe di come ostenta i suoi racconti non la penseresti così,  dalle ore che passa dietro un pc in questo forum, mi fa pensare che è solo un personaggio inventato, se fosse vera e come si descrive, avrebbe sicuramente meglio da fare fuori di qui!


se tu leggessi tra le righe quello che scrive e la conoscessi un po di più non diresti queste cose di Tebe.
puoi non essere d'accordo con il suo stile di vita ma non sta ostentando proprio un bel niente!


----------



## Spider (2 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io mi sono sempre fatta molti scrupoli nei confronti della fidanzata dell'unico amante impegnato che ho avuto. Sapevo che era giovane, ingenua e soffrivo per lei. Non ti so dire perchè. Ero in pena più per lei che per mio marito. Forse perchè avevo chiare le ragioni per cui tradivo il mio compagno, ma non riuscivo a vedere ragioni per tradire una fidanzata innamorata.
> 
> Gli uomini che ho avuto dopo sono sempre stati liberi. Uno di loro, durante i mesi della nostra frequentazione, si è fidanzato e avrebbe voluto continuare a vedermi. Appena la sua storia è diventata ufficiale io ho chiuso. Andare avanti così mi sembrava inutile... solo una grande schifezza.


...Sole, sei l'unica che veramente ha risposto alla domanda... forse è perchè veramente te la sei posta.
sorvolata la coppia e le loro implicazioni, ci chiediamo cosa si prova a ferire seppur inconsciamente
 un'altra persona, una persona che non conosci, che non frequenti.. ma che magari potrebbe essere anche profondamente empatica con te, come te...
...in un mondo di "faccio quello che cazzo mi pare"... e non " ..è mia responsabilità..." è una dote rara....


----------



## Sole (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma guarda Conte, io non mi capacito.
> Tra l'altro...ha pure cambiato le medicine quindi si presuppone niente più debacle e ormone arzillo...e l'ha fatto per me.
> Quindi...se la matematica non è un opinione, vuol dire che a casa il sesso non è una componenete importante tra loro....e da molto
> Quindi...
> ...


Comunque Tebe, io la vedo così, molto banalmente.

Se si percepiscono problemi matrimoniali o di coppia da parte dell'amante, è più facile lasciar perdere gli scrupoli. Magari non è giusto, ma instintivamente ci si sente più giustificati.

Ma davanti a una situazione apparentemente serena, in cui il tradimento sembra davvero un capriccio da soddisfare, un po' di scrupoli è normale farseli secondo me. Soprattutto per chi ha subito un tradimento e sa quanto possa essere dolorosa la scoperta.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Arrivo tardi e sinceramente non ho alcuna voglia di leggermi tutto.
Voglio solo puntualizzare una cosa: io non ho detto che Tebe o chi si mette i situazioni simili deve sentirsi responsabile nei confronti in particolare del partner o dei figli del traditore coinvolto, ma che ritengo che la responsabilità di una persona sia interessata - in diverse proporzioni a seconda dei casi - in tutte le conseguenze del proprio agire, anche quando queste sono "mediate" dalle persone che si sono intenzionalmente coinvolte nei propri personali disegni.
Il resto l'ho già scritto nel blog.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se leggi tra le righe di come ostenta i suoi racconti non la penseresti così,  dalle ore che passa dietro un pc in questo forum, mi fa pensare che è *solo un personaggio inventato*, se fosse vera e come si descrive, avrebbe sicuramente meglio da fare fuori di qui!


Sono assolutamente in accordo con te.
Infatti Tebe non esiste ed è un ologramma.

Mi hai beccata


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente in accordo con te.
> Infatti Tebe non esiste ed è un ologramma.
> 
> Mi hai beccata



Cazzo, averlo saputo avrei allungato le mani senza remore! Chissà com'è palpare il didietro ad un ologramma così appetitoso......


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> C
> 
> Ma davanti a una situazione apparentemente serena, in cui il tradimento sembra davvero un capriccio da soddisfare, un po' di scrupoli è normale farseli secondo me. Soprattutto per chi ha subito un tradimento e sa quanto possa essere dolorosa la scoperta.


Assolutamente no, io sono stata tradita e ora sono amante.
Scrupoli zero!!! Sono onesta.
Gli avrei probabilmente se lei scoprisse proprio perche' conosco quel dolore, ma cosi' come stanno le cose la mia priorita' e' lui non lei.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se leggi tra le righe di come ostenta i suoi racconti non la penseresti così,  dalle ore che passa dietro un pc in questo forum, mi fa pensare che è solo un personaggio inventato, se fosse vera e come si descrive, avrebbe sicuramente meglio da fare fuori di qui!


Ma sta tento tu che sei un nulla che potresti essere chiunque...o chissàcchè...

Ma te fala così rabbia? Eh?

Io spero che sia vera eh?
Il forum ha bisogno di voci come tebe 
E credimi lei è in missione anche per conto del conte...
L'ho scongiurata in ginocchio e piangendo le ho detto...

Ti prego aiutami....fa un po' ridere sto popolo...altrimenti il principe Lothar mi fa la pecola...

Ma sai cos'ha capito sta tizia eh?

Ok conte...
Desso seduco pure Lothar....

E io manooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Comunque Tebe, io la vedo così, molto banalmente.
> 
> Se si percepiscono problemi matrimoniali o di coppia da parte dell'amante, è più facile lasciar perdere gli scrupoli. Magari non è giusto, ma instintivamente ci si sente più giustificati.
> 
> Ma davanti a una situazione apparentemente serena, in cui il tradimento sembra davvero un capriccio da soddisfare, un po' di scrupoli è normale farseli secondo me. Soprattutto per chi ha subito un tradimento e sa quanto possa essere dolorosa la scoperta.


Solina...le volte che sono stata amante...non ho mai avuto la minima idea di che cosa succedesse nella coppia dell'altro.
Non è argomento di conversazione per me. Non lo voglio sapere. 

Poi se la storia va avanti posso avere delle percezioni ma rimangono tali.

Non posso farmi scrupoli su una cosa che non so e non voglio sapere.
fa parte degli scrupoli dell'altro perchè tradisce.
Io ho i miei nei confronti del mio compagno. Lui e solo lui.

Mi spiace ma non riesco a vederla in maniera diversa.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se tu leggessi tra le righe quello che scrive e la conoscessi un po di più non diresti queste cose di Tebe.
> puoi non essere d'accordo con il suo stile di vita ma non sta ostentando proprio un bel niente!


i suoi blog  sembrano  racconti vanitosi di donne in parrucchieria, colorati come racconti erotici light di incontri trasgressivi,
se non è ostentare questo...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi scopa il cervello.
> E' questo.
> Il resto, motel, è solo un contorno.


Ah ho capito...
Si so che per le donne essere prese di testa...
Vuol dire molto...

E te lo dice un porocan che ha sempre sognato di finire nella testa di una donna...ma niente eh?
Ma sono stato in altri posti no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, io sono stata tradita e ora sono amante.
> Scrupoli zero!!! Sono onesta.
> Gli avrei probabilmente se lei scoprisse proprio perche' conosco quel dolore, ma cosi' come stanno le cose la mia priorita' e' lui non lei.


...se veramente conoscessi quel dolore... non "accetteresti" che qualcuno, anche se non conosci possa provarlo...
e tu ne sei causa...
possibile che il tradimento ci renda cosi cinici?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i suoi blog  sembrano  racconti vanitosi di donne in parrucchieria, colorati come racconti erotici light di incontri trasgressivi,
> se non è ostentare questo...


Te rode troppo, mi sa che c'hai le ragnatele


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Arrivo tardi e sinceramente non ho alcuna voglia di leggermi tutto.
> Voglio solo puntualizzare una cosa: io non ho detto che Tebe o chi si mette i situazioni simili deve sentirsi responsabile nei confronti in particolare del partner o dei figli del traditore coinvolto, ma che ritengo che la responsabilità di una persona sia interessata - in diverse proporzioni a seconda dei casi - in tutte le conseguenze del proprio agire, anche quando queste sono "mediate" dalle persone che si sono intenzionalmente coinvolte nei propri personali disegni.
> Il resto l'ho già scritto nel blog.


Monsieur tu sai che io sono il Vescovo no?
COmunque sia tu dici...
Non posso dimenticarmi mai un istante di Javert eh?

Tu dici...
Se mi ciavo la to dona non posso incazzarmi se poi tu mi gonfi di botte no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Cazzo, averlo saputo avrei allungato le mani senza remore! Chissà com'è palpare il didietro ad un ologramma così appetitoso......


Eddai...rovini sempre tutto...
lei è convinta che io non esista!!!

_flap flap_


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i suoi blog  sembrano  racconti vanitosi di donne in parrucchieria, colorati come racconti erotici light di incontri trasgressivi,
> se non è ostentare questo...


e anche se fosse un "personaggio costruito"?? nessuno ti obbliga a leggere il suo blog.... 

in ogni caso io non la vedo cosi...


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se tu leggessi tra le righe quello che scrive e la conoscessi un po di più non diresti queste cose di Tebe.
> puoi non essere d'accordo con il suo stile di vita ma non sta ostentando proprio un bel niente!


Sono quasi imbarazzata dalla difesa....
Ti giuro Simy...
Grazie.
davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i suoi blog  sembrano  racconti vanitosi di donne in parrucchieria, colorati come racconti erotici light di incontri trasgressivi,
> se non è ostentare questo...


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Tu sai fare meglio?
AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...

Ma io li leggo come benfonate di una mattacchiona eh?

Ma dei...

E te lo dice uno che non capisce mai l'ironia altrui...

Però difronte ai suoi blog...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...

Mi sono detto...
Meglio che non legga...tutto...

Me se ciula el cervello...no?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, io sono stata tradita e ora sono amante.
> Scrupoli zero!!! Sono onesta.
> Gli avrei probabilmente se lei scoprisse proprio perche' conosco quel dolore, ma cosi' come stanno le cose la mia priorita' e' lui non lei.


mi hanno rapinato e ora sono ladra 
scrupoli zero!!! sono onesta..

haahahahah che ragionamenti


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono quasi imbarazzata dalla difesa....
> Ti giuro Simy...
> Grazie.
> davvero.


:bacio:


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento tu che sei un nulla che potresti essere chiunque...o chissàcchè...
> 
> Ma te fala così rabbia? Eh?
> 
> ...


Ops...non dovevo sedurre Lothar????
ma io avevo capito che...
Ok.
Mi butto su daniele


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, io sono stata tradita e ora sono amante.
> Scrupoli zero!!! Sono onesta.
> Gli avrei probabilmente se lei scoprisse proprio perche' conosco quel dolore, ma cosi' come stanno le cose la mia priorita' e' lui non lei.


Ma hai ancora un compagno?
O tradita quindi lasciato compagno e desso amante di uno?
Perchè cambia eh?

Ehi ragazzi un conto è fare l'amante per gioco...

Un conto perchè non si riesce ad avere di più no?


----------



## Flavia (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i suoi blog  sembrano  racconti vanitosi di donne in parrucchieria, colorati come racconti erotici light di incontri trasgressivi,
> se non è ostentare questo...


è molto brava a scrivere
i suoi racconti a me sembrano le puntate di una soap-opera
non leggo tra le righe ostentazione, ma tanta autoironia
nessuno nega però che ha un Io grande come una casa (senza offesa Tebe)


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i suoi blog  sembrano  racconti vanitosi di donne in parrucchieria, colorati come racconti erotici light di incontri trasgressivi,
> se non è ostentare questo...





perchè li leggi?


----------



## Sole (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, io sono stata tradita e ora sono amante.
> Scrupoli zero!!! Sono onesta.
> Gli avrei probabilmente se lei scoprisse proprio perche' conosco quel dolore, ma cosi' come stanno le cose la mia priorita' e' lui non lei.


Vabbè, il mondo è bello perchè è vario.

Pure io sono stata tradita e sono stata amante e gli scrupoli me li sono sempre fatti.


----------



## Spider (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi hanno rapinato e ora sono ladra
> scrupoli zero!!! sono onesta..
> 
> haahahahah che ragionamenti


...i tuoi o i miei?
..vivere senza scrupoli ti fa sentire meglio?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...se veramente conoscessi quel dolore... non "accetteresti" che qualcuno, anche se non conosci possa provarlo...
> e tu ne sei causa...
> posiibile che il tradimento ci renda cosi cinici?


Ho conosciuto quel dolore eccome... ... Te lo assicuro, sono diventata cinica forse o solo semplicemente egoista.
Non sono la sola penso.... Ti ho sottolineato che se dovesse scoprire qualche scrupolo me lo farei, ad oggi non ci penso pero'.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Solina...le volte che sono stata amante...non ho mai avuto la minima idea di che cosa succedesse nella coppia dell'altro.
> Non è argomento di conversazione per me. Non lo voglio sapere.
> 
> Poi se la storia va avanti posso avere delle percezioni ma rimangono tali.
> ...


Non potete che vederla in maniera diversa. Come dicevo ad Eliade qualche pagina fa, avete impalcature psicologiche diverse. Sole, da quello che dice, sembra essere una persona che ha tentato di forzare la sua natura, ricavandone disagio e rompendo il suo equilibrio. Tu parti da altri presupposti e, conseguentemente, giungi a risultati diversi. Poi, magari, il tuo punto di rottura è altrove, su terreni che non hanno nulla a che vedere con il tradimento.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Monsieur tu sai che io sono il Vescovo no?
> COmunque sia tu dici...
> Non posso dimenticarmi mai un istante di Javert eh?
> 
> ...


Ma senza bisogno di arrivare a quello, basta sapere che per farsi "scopare di testa" da qualcuno sei andata a creare casini a effetto domino. Solo un briciolo di coinvolgimento di coscienza, non dico nulla di più, ma almeno quello servirebbe per essere un po' meno "io Tarzan, tu Cita".


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ho capito...
> Si so che per le donne essere prese di testa...
> Vuol dire molto...
> 
> ...


uff...a differenza di...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ops...non dovevo sedurre Lothar????
> ma io avevo capito che...
> Ok.
> Mi butto su daniele


Donna se te me ciavi Daniele...
Io novello Erode ti dico...
Chiedimi pure ciò che vuoi e ti sarà concesso
fosse anche metà del mio ciccio...

Quella sarebbe un'impresa da ardita...
Ti procurerò io le mutandine e davanti ci sarà il teschio dell'ardito!
Con scritto sotto: Tebe: Oltre la morte!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma hai ancora un compagno?
> O tradita quindi lasciato compagno e desso amante di uno?
> Perchè cambia eh?
> 
> ...


si riveste quel ruolo anche solo perchè si è innamorati


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> secondo me si può essere la giusta picconata al momento giusto, quella proprio che fa crollar la torre. inoltre *non avete idea quanta gente lascia la moglie o i marito perchè l'amante li ha messi in crisi.* Chiedo scusa, ma siamo tristemente condizionati dalla vis publica. secondo voi non si può essere innamorati di più di una persona contemporaneamente? Il punto è che siamo condizionati fin da bambini a non far pace con il fatto che nella nostra vita ci debba essere una persona alla volta.



erano già in crisi, l'amante ha accelerato il processo


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> è molto brava a scrivere
> i suoi racconti a me sembrano le puntate di una soap-opera
> non leggo tra le righe ostentazione, ma tanta autoironia
> nessuno nega però che ha un Io grande come una casa (senza offesa Tebe)


Si...
Come quelli che non capiscono le mie boiate immani...
E quanto mi diverto a spararle grosse...

Della serie la mia firma...Lothariana...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E tu che ne sai?
> Se la moglie di manager scoprisse il tradimento *e lo lascerebbe solo ed esclusivamente per quello*...tu non puoi saperlo.
> Vedi ferita (vabè che è un caso limite) ma la sua unica motivazione di eventuale separazione è il tradimento del marito, non altro.
> Non credo si tratti di egocentrismo, è una possibilità che nulla a che vedere col "lobotomizzato" ma riguarda il tradito e quel che ne pensa lui/lei.



non sarebbe comunque colpa di tebe
non sarebbe lei la causa della separazione, ammesso che si possa parlare di causa unica, ma il fatto che il marito l'ha tradita


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè li leggi?


parrucchieria non l'avevo mai sentita, ma mi sa che ci passa parecchio tempo....... leggendo i tuoi blog.....


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> è molto brava a scrivere
> i suoi racconti a me sembrano le puntate di una soap-opera
> non leggo tra le righe ostentazione, ma tanta autoironia
> *nessuno nega però che ha un Io grande come una casa (senza offesa Teb*e)


Chi, io?

:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non potete che vederla in maniera diversa. Come dicevo ad Eliade qualche pagina fa, avete impalcature psicologiche diverse. Sole, da quello che dice, sembra essere una persona che ha tentato di forzare la sua natura, ricavandone disagio e rompendo il suo equilibrio. Tu parti da altri presupposti e, conseguentemente, giungi a risultati diversi. Poi, magari, il tuo punto di rottura è altrove, su terreni che non hanno nulla a che vedere con il tradimento.


Beh ma perchè ci tratti da normali
Noi che siamo matti?


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Tu sai fare meglio?
> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti...in questa particolare situazione tra l'altro, io non ho la minima idea di come vadano le cose in casa Manager ma* considerato che nè lui, nè sua moglie perdonerebbero un tradimento*...insomma...
> Credo che non siano rose e fiori.
> 
> Ma non è un problema mio il suo menages.
> ...




ma lo sai che queste sono solo le parole che si dicono finchè non succede


----------



## Flavia (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Come quelli che non capiscono le mie boiate immani...
> E quanto mi diverto a spararle grosse...
> 
> ...


anche tu Conte hai un_ Io grande come una casa (senza offesa)
sei tu punto e basta, mica bisogna pensare a chissà che cosa_


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Oltretutto la moglie un tradimento l'ha già perdonato...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chi, io?
> 
> :carneval:


Ma dei e poi dicono che sono io egocentrico...
Pensa che una volta una beghina mi disse...tu non dovresti venire a quella cena...perchè sei ingombrante e monopolizzi l'attenzione...

Io rimasi molto male e rinunciai a quella cena di gruppo...

Poi sta qua torna tutta incazzata dicendomi...
Conte non hanno fatto altro che parlare di te e di chiedermi come mai non sei venuto alla cena...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma io presuntuoso? Mua?
Io che sono solo...lo sfintere di dio?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto quel dolore eccome... ... Te lo assicuro, sono diventata cinica forse o solo semplicemente egoista.
> Non sono la sola penso.... Ti ho sottolineato che se dovesse scoprire qualche scrupolo me lo farei, ad oggi non ci penso pero'.


Idem.
e anche io ho conosciuto quel dolore, ma non mi ha uccisa.
Mi ha solo fatto tornare a tradire.

cinica lo ero già un pò da prima, quindi...


----------



## Sole (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> erano già in crisi, l'amante ha accelerato il processo


Ma infatti Chiara, io non penso che l'amante possa essere la causa di una crisi. In questo la responsabilità non la vedo.

Io parlo di scrupoli nel senso di... sentirsi parte di un gioco un po' sporco, di una carognata. Non riesco a definirlo meglio di così stasera.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> anche tu Conte hai un_ Io grande come una casa (senza offesa)
> sei tu punto e basta, mica bisogna pensare a chissà che cosa_


Ma lo sai che oramai mi muovo molto lentamente e affaticato come un pachiderma...e mi dicono che cos'hai...ma niente ho sto io ipertrofico da portarmi appresso....

Poi una mi fa incazzata ma conte c'è un momento solo della tua vita che non pensi a te stesso?

E io candido e ingenuo...
NO eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Spider (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto quel dolore eccome... ... Te lo assicuro, sono diventata cinica forse o solo semplicemente egoista.
> Non sono la sola penso.... Ti ho sottolineato che se dovesse scoprire qualche scrupolo me lo farei, ad oggi non ci penso pero'.


...perchè c'è differenza tra lo scoprire o no?
...finchè è beata tutto va bene?
...niente scrupoli.. tanto occhio non vede... cuor non soffre?
..ma nel mondo... rispetto al prossimo... sai quello che incontri in metropolitana..
quello che manco ti conosce , ma ti dice  "grazie"... e a cui non devi niente... qualche scrupolo te lo fai? 
..oppure sei un egoista e se c'è una porta aperta entri senza bussare... e se c'è da non pagare non paghi...tanto
fan tutti cosi.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> parrucchieria non l'avevo mai sentita, ma mi sa che ci passa parecchio tempo....... leggendo i tuoi blog.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che scrive un avatar ovviamente....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Quanto mi stanno sul cazzo i non registrati. In genere. Se poi si accavallano in un 3d......
Eccercateviunnickdelcazzoeregistratevieccheccazzo!

.....l'ho detto "cazzo"? Ah, si, l'ho detto.


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma infatti Chiara, io non penso che l'amante possa essere la causa di una crisi. In questo la responsabilità non la vedo.
> 
> *Io parlo di scrupoli nel senso di... sentirsi parte di un gioco un po' sporco, di una carognata. Non riesco a definirlo meglio di così stasera*.


ecco sul neretto mi trovi d'accordo! ma non credo che si debbano avere troppi sensi di colpa..in fin dei conti chi dovrebbe averli è il legittimo compagno non tu....


----------



## Sole (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto quel dolore eccome... ... *Te lo assicuro, sono diventata cinica forse o solo semplicemente egoista.
> *Non sono la sola penso.... Ti ho sottolineato che se dovesse scoprire qualche scrupolo me lo farei, ad oggi non ci penso pero'.


Penso di sì. Può essere una fase, ci sta.


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oltretutto la moglie un tradimento l'ha già perdonato...





ma sei la moglie di Manager?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei e poi dicono che sono io egocentrico...
> Pensa che una volta una beghina mi disse...tu non dovresti venire a quella cena...perchè sei ingombrante e monopolizzi l'attenzione...
> 
> Io rimasi molto male e rinunciai a quella cena di gruppo...
> ...



Ma mi si nota di più se vengo o se non vengo? :carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Raccontiamocela in mille modi ma alla fine ognuno pensa a se, a come sta bene, alle emozioni, ai batticuori e pure ai motel.
Cinici, egoisti , bastardi, questo siamo ma sereni e felici.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma infatti Chiara, io non penso che l'amante possa essere la causa di una crisi. In questo la responsabilità non la vedo.
> 
> *Io parlo di scrupoli nel senso di... sentirsi parte di un gioco un po' sporco, di una carognata*. Non riesco a definirlo meglio di così stasera.


Io mi fermerei a "sentirsi parte di un gioco", senza aggettivi che sono troppo relativi alle singole situazioni. Parte di un gioco in tutto quello che il gioco comprende, conseguenze a domino comprese.


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quanto mi stanno sul cazzo i non registrati. In genere. Se poi si accavallano in un 3d......
> Eccercateviunnickdelcazzoeregistratevieccheccazzo!
> 
> .....l'ho detto "cazzo"? Ah, si, l'ho detto.


Mi dispiace, sono di passaggio... Va bene se mi ribattezzo "ACME"? Come nei cartoni di Willy il Coyote?


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oltretutto la moglie un tradimento l'ha già perdonato...


E' un tradimento che non ha mai scoperto.

O almeno è quello che crede manager, ma...la penso come te.
Lui era innamorato, l'altra anche e quindi impossibile che la moglie non si accorta proprio di nulla.
Ed è finita perchè lo ha lasciato lei,non lui.
Lui era pronto a mollare tutto.

Così mi ha detto.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...


Buonasera,
un amante non ha scrupoli in generale... forse dovrebbe farsene ma allora decadrebbe tutto.. No?
Post interressante!


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sei la moglie di Manager?


Ma no! L'ha scritto lei che lui aveva già tradito anni fa...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, sono di passaggio... Va bene se mi ribattezzo "ACME"? Come nei cartoni di Willy il Coyote?


Siamo tutti di passaggio. "Memento mori"


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> un amante non ha scrupoli in generale... forse dovrebbe farsene ma allora decadrebbe tutto.. No?
> Post interressante!



Eccone 'n antro!

Avanti, c'è posto! Più gente entra, più bestie si vedono......!


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' un tradimento che non ha mai scoperto.
> 
> O almeno è quello che crede manager, ma...la penso come te.
> Lui era innamorato, l'altra anche e quindi impossibile che la moglie non si accorta proprio di nulla.
> ...


Può anche essere che davvero non l'abbia mai scoperto. Improbabile, ma possibile. A volte NON si vuole vedere.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...perchè c'è differenza tra lo scoprire o no?
> ...finchè è beata tutto va bene?
> ...niente scrupoli.. tanto occhio non vede... cuor non soffre?
> ..ma nel mondo... rispetto al prossimo... sai quello che incontri in metropolitana..
> ...


Non puoi fare di ogni erba un fascio.
Perchè allora ti posso spiattellare tutto quello che faccio "per il prossimo" e i 1500 scrupoli con cui mi confronto, che ti assicuro sono pesanti.

e non mi reputo per niente egoista.
Tu cosa fai per il prossimo per esempio?
Concretamente intendo.


----------



## Sole (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco sul neretto mi trovi d'accordo! ma non credo che si debbano avere troppi sensi di colpa..in fin dei conti chi dovrebbe averli è il legittimo compagno non tu....


Guarda, quando il mio amante mi ha proposto di continuare la nostra relazione nonostante lui si fosse impegnato con questa ragazza, io non ce l'ho fatta a dirgli di sì. Eppure lui mi piaceva. Eppure mi è costato dire di no, perchè quelle ore di sesso mi facevano stare bene, alla fine. Perchè ne avevo bisogno. Ma se avessi continuato mi sarei sentita scivolare in basso insieme a lui.

Io mi sentivo eccome parte in causa.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sei la moglie di Manager?



:scared:


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:


Tranquilla, non solo non solo LA moglie, ma non sono neanche UNA moglie.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Siamo tutti di passaggio. "*Memento mori" *


bellissimo!!!!
Youtube è una fonte inesauribile per la mia cadaverite storica!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Tranquilla, non solo non solo LA moglie, ma non sono neanche UNA moglie.




...... Due?.......


----------



## Sole (2 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io mi fermerei a "sentirsi parte di un gioco",* senza aggettivi che sono troppo relativi alle singole situazioni*. Parte di un gioco in tutto quello che il gioco comprende, conseguenze a domino comprese.


Infatti io parlo di come l'ho vissuta io con gli unici due amanti fidanzati che ho avuto.

Che avevano l'aggravante, secondo me, di essere proprio fidanzati e, quindi, in quella fase di una storia che è piena di promesse e di aspettative... di ingenuità, se vogliamo. Da qui gli aggettivi che ho usato.


----------



## Minerva (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> "Se una mia azione forza qualcun altro al punto di superare i propri limiti, beh, io mi sento almeno in parte responsabile"
> "se tu hai il diabete ed io ti porto dei dolci ....certo è tua la volontà di scelta di mangiarli o no..
> ma a me rimane la responsabilità di averti tentato ."
> *Allora diciamo che l'idea che viene fuori da tutte queste frasi nel loro insieme (please, non farmele copiare tutte) è: "una donna che 'seduce' un uomo sposato è responsabile per averlo fatto cadere in tentazione e, per di più, il suo comportamento è stato scorretto anche nei riguardi della di lui moglie :idea:".
> ...


che tu non lo condivida è legittimo che sia vittoriano è assai opinabile.
ribadisco il concetto per il quale la* proprietà *altrui va sempre rispettata. e se proprietà è brutto trovate voi il termine che indichi una zona invalicabile in quanto coperta da sentimenti e aspettative


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non ho mai sottoscritto contratti matrimoniali. Il titolo di coniuge non mi spetta per legge.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> che scrive un avatar ovviamente....


mi dispiace non sono mai riuscita a leggere un tuo blog per intero, mi annoierei troppo! Il tuo ego esasperato già dalle prime righe, mette a  risalto alla tua sofferenza, la tua incapacità di vivere nella vita reale, provo molta compassione per te, devi avere un inferno dentro!  se basta scrivere a farti sentire un pò meglio continua a farlo. 
Con le mie parole volevo solo farti riflettere, aiutarti.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Può anche essere che davvero non l'abbia mai scoperto. Improbabile, ma possibile. A volte NON si vuole vedere.


già...io all' inizio ho fatto così...e rifarei ancora così, a meno che non scoppi la seconda guerra mondiale in casa..

Ho letto che sei di passaggio...spero di "rivederti" qui.
(sono poco interessata!!!!)


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> un amante non ha scrupoli in generale... forse dovrebbe farsene ma allora decadrebbe tutto.. No?
> Post interressante!


Grazie.
Sei un diversamente fedele pure tu?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi dispiace non sono mai riuscita a leggere un tuo blog per intero, mi annoierei troppo! Il tuo ego esasperato già dalle prime righe, mette a  risalto alla tua sofferenza, la tua incapacità di vivere nella vita reale, provo molta compassione per te, devi avere un inferno dentro!  se basta scrivere a farti sentire un pò meglio continua a farlo.
> Con le mie parole volevo solo farti riflettere, aiutarti.


Tebe, come vedi c'è qualcuno peggio di me 

apa: PENITENZIAGITE!!!!!!


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> già...io all' inizio ho fatto così...e rifarei ancora così, a meno che non scoppi la seconda guerra mondiale in casa..
> 
> Ho letto che sei di passaggio...spero di "rivederti" qui.
> (sono poco interessata!!!!)


Non potremmo essere più diverse, ma personalmente ti trovo simpatica.


----------



## Spider (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non puoi fare di ogni erba un fascio.
> Perchè allora ti posso spiattellare tutto quello che faccio "per il prossimo" e i 1500 scrupoli con cui mi confronto, che ti assicuro sono pesanti.
> 
> e non mi reputo per niente egoista.
> ...


...Tebe, sei tu che all'inizio del 3d hai fatto una domanda...non io.
Se non hai scrupoli o sensi di colpa riguardo al "prossimo" , perchè ti sei posta la domanda?
..era già scontata la  risposta?
..è stata solo una domanda autoreferenziale?
..cosa faccio per il prossimo concretamente non so... forse molto .. forse per alcuni pochissimo, niente...
non è questo il punto.
ci chiedevamo se avvertiamo un disagio, una responsabilità in quello che facciamo...

se sei un "ingrediente" della minestra... non puoi dire che non contribuisci al suo sapore...


----------



## Minerva (2 Giugno 2012)

che cosa c'è di vittoriano a sostenere che si devono lasciare in pace gli uomini e le donne impegnati?
secondo la mia etica questa è una regola naturale e logica


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

Il punto è questo, Minerva. Per la nostra etica questa regola è scontata e naturale. Io sono pure più radicale, perché per frenarmi basta il fatto di essere in una relazione, quindi lo stato civile dell'eventuale elemento tentatore mi è assolutamente indifferente.
Per l'etica di Tebe no. Non credo che si possa giungere ad un compromesso.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Non *potremmo essere più diverse*, ma personalmente ti trovo simpatica.


Meglio.
Si "cresce" solo scambiando opinioni con persone diverse.
Io amo confrontarmi serenamente soprattutto sulle diversità appunto.
Se no parlo da sola.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Tebe, sei tu che all'inizio del 3d hai fatto una domanda...non io.
> Se non hai scrupoli o sensi di colpa riguardo al "prossimo" , perchè ti sei posta la domanda?
> ..era già scontata la  risposta?
> ..è stata solo una domanda autoreferenziale?
> ...


No spider.
Non il "prossimo" ma una persona precisa.
la moglie o il marito del tuo amante.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi dispiace non sono mai riuscita a leggere un tuo blog per intero, mi annoierei troppo! Il tuo ego esasperato già dalle prime righe, mette a  risalto alla tua sofferenza, la tua incapacità di vivere nella vita reale, provo molta compassione per te, devi avere un inferno dentro!  se basta scrivere a farti sentire un pò meglio continua a farlo.
> Con le mie parole volevo solo farti riflettere, aiutarti.


E' vero. Ho bisogno di aiuto. Ho un inferno dentro (anche ballerino lo aveva detto..non è che sei sua mamma?), grazie per la tua compassione, mi aiuta molto, davvero.

Ho riflettuto. Molto. Moltissimo. Ma non basta, quindi...
Il prossimo rendez vous motel  rifletterò ancora di più.
Giuro.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' vero. Ho bisogno di aiuto. Ho un inferno dentro (anche ballerino lo aveva detto..non è che sei sua mamma?), grazie per la tua compassione, mi aiuta molto, davvero.
> 
> Ho riflettuto. Molto. Moltissimo. Ma non basta, quindi...
> Il prossimo rendez vous motel  *rifletterò ancora di più*.
> Giuro.


Camera con specchio concavo sul soffitto?!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Spider (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No spider.
> Non il "prossimo" ma una persona precisa.
> la moglie o il marito del tuo amante.


...già, una persona precisa... l'amante... di cui pochi post fa ..." non volevi saper niente"...
quindi un estraneo.. il " prossimo" .. appunto.
non cambia se conosci o meno la "persona" in questione.
mi chiedo cosa si sente e si prova se sia un africano, o il vicino, o la guardarobiera in un bar... cosa si prova ad entrare di nascosto nella vita di un altro, anche se l'altro te lo ha permesso?
io mi sentirei un ladro...magari un ladro gentiluomo , ma sempre un ladro sono.

Sia chiaro tebe, io ti trovo coerente, specialmente nell'avvertimento che dai al tuo Mattia...
nei limiti un pò meno...


----------



## ACME (2 Giugno 2012)

Però scusami Spider, se neanche gli scrupoli per Mattia la trattengono, perché mai dovrebbe farsene venire per una persona verso la quale non ha assunto alcun impegno?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Però scusami Spider, se neanche gli scrupoli per Mattia la trattengono, perché mai dovrebbe farsene venire per una persona verso la quale non ha assunto alcun impegno?



Beh,non so cosa possa risponderti Spider, ma io ad esempio non parlo del fatto che gli scrupoli debbano necessariamente far prendere una decisione piuttosto che un'altra, ma solo che questi scrupoli, quando ci sono, son segno che le azioni che seguiranno saranno perpetrate per consapevole presa di posizione, non solo per abbandono ad un desiderio istintivo sostenuto da scuse più o meno fondate.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Beh,non so cosa possa risponderti Spider, ma io ad esempio non parlo del fatto che gli scrupoli debbano necessariamente far prendere una decisione piuttosto che un'altra, ma solo che questi scrupoli, quando ci sono, son segno che le azioni che seguiranno saranno perpetrate per consapevole presa di posizione, non solo per abbandono ad un desiderio istintivo sostenuto da scuse più o meno fondate.


Si ma io dico...come mai tanti scrupoli solo dopo che una ce l'ha mollata? E mai prima?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Camera con specchio concavo sul soffitto?!!! :rotfl:


Sei matto?
Mi inquieta un sacco lo specchio sul soffitto. Se cade?
Io non voglio morire sogliolata.

E poi abbiamo deciso di smettere con le suite.
Non abbiamo più l'età.
Le camere normal da tromba sono più consone al nostro _status_

e poi c'è già il mio avatar a fare le cose pirotecniche


----------



## Spider (2 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Però scusami Spider, se neanche gli scrupoli per Mattia la trattengono, perché mai dovrebbe farsene venire per una persona verso la quale non ha assunto alcun impegno?


...quando la mattina ci alziamo... e facciamo le nostre azioni, certo non ci chiediamo gli effetti che possono procurare...
eppure... parlo almeno per me... getto la carta nell'apposito contenitore, e la plastica anche... e non sempre vorrei..
scendo in strada e semplicemente cerco di rispettare il " prossimo" e le sue esigenze... nel traffico, in ufficio.. al bar..
pago tutte le tasse che mi sono imposte e anche questo per me è rispettare il "prossimo", un prossimo astratto, che non conosco, che non vedrò mai...
perchè non appplicare questa "regola" anche nei sentimenti, nelle emozioni?
le emozioni hanno un prezzo, sono sudate, costruite intorno ad una "vita", nascono da profondi stati d'animo di cui solo chi le sta provando può darne un senso...
ignorarle e non sentirsi concausa, offende porprio quelle emozioni, quel sentimento... contribuisce al fallimento sentimentale del tuo "prossimo".
credo che si possano avere meno scrupoli verso il tuo compagno, proprio perchè lo conosci, che verso un perfetto sconosciuto..
perchè non sarai mai certo di quanto dolore potresti procurare...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei matto?
> Mi inquieta un sacco lo specchio sul soffitto. Se cade?
> Io non voglio morire sogliolata.
> 
> ...


Hai visto i letti di quei posti passati al luminol? :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Beh,non so cosa possa risponderti Spider, ma io ad esempio non parlo del fatto che gli scrupoli debbano necessariamente far prendere una decisione piuttosto che un'altra, *ma solo che questi scrupoli, quando ci sono, son segno che le azioni che seguiranno saranno perpetrate per consapevole presa di posizione, non solo per abbandono ad un desiderio istintivo sostenuto da scuse più o meno fondate*.


Nel mio caso è così infatti. E lo sai. 
Ovvio che ho qualche scrupolo nei confronti di Mattia, come è giusto che sia.
Come Manager ha sicuramente verso sua moglie, conditi da un bel pò di sensi di colpa pesanti.

ma personalmente credo di non essermi abbandonata agli ormoni e sinceramente nemmeno Manager mi sembra in preda al raptus tebano.
Quello che ti fa divorare dalla passione e stare costantemente in una sorta di eccitazione ansiosa perenne.
E sei li che aspetti una telefonata, un sms, un piccone viaggiatore...

Non c'è questo. Non c'è più.
C'era stato all'inizio e lui ha alzato muri.
Ho tentato di scavalcarli con alterne fortune e ora sono sotto all'ombra che bevo champagne con un tipo che mi fa aria con un ventaglio piumato (ed è nudo ovviamente)

Quello che voglio dirti è che questa "relazione" non segue binari da invornitismo ormonale.
Lui è meno attento è vero  ma non perchè ha il manager ormone che lo guida, ma ha la sindrome del Dio Odino.

E con la frequentazione che abbiamo e  considerato il quasi nulla di personale negli intervalli, direi che nessuno dei due è abbandonato ad un desiderio istintivo.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Hai visto i letti di quei posti passati al luminol? :unhappy:


Visto che mi "scuoio" sempre la pelle a contatto delle lenzuola di quei posti grazie al mega disinfettante battericida e non so cos'altro...
Sono abbastanza certa che siano disinfestati.








Non farmici pensare ti prego...


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E con la frequentazione che abbiamo e  considerato il quasi nulla di personale negli intervalli, direi che nessuno dei due è abbandonato ad un desiderio istintivo.


Per te probabilmente è così, ma la mano sul fuoco per Manager non ce la metterei


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Per te probabilmente è così, ma la mano sul fuoco per Manager non ce la metterei



Appunto......


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> erano già in crisi, l'amante ha accelerato il processo


si ma qui il tema di cui si parla è se l'amante (tebe o chi per lei) debba sentirsi responsabile. E la risposta è che ognuno si sente come vuole (questo l'abbiam chiarito bene, mi pare). detto ciò, quello che ci legittima a sbattercene della moglie o del marito del tradito, *posizione che io condivido appieno*, è il nostro cinismo, non una specie di corrente karmica in cui se non la trombavo io passava un altro.
io, ed è il mio pensiero, me ne sbatto i coglioni del marito di colei (impegnata) con cui decidessi di far casino perché la mia felicità può essere benissimo figlia dell'infelicità di qualcun altro e lasciarmi dormire tranquillo. si chiama cinismo.
altrimenti sembrano gli ipocriti che vogliono la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.
in un tradimento tutti hanno delle responsabilità: traditore, tradito, amante. solo che l'amante poi non ha l'obbligo di raccogliere i cocci. e se sta bene a lui\lei figurati chi può metter bocca.
spero di non essere stato troppo pedante.


----------



## geko (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Caro geko, a parte la fame del mondo che non non c'entra nulla come i tuoi esempi del gazebo ridicoli, è pura iprocrisia,  pensare che la nostra partecipazione come amante sia ininfluente!
> ti piacciono gli esempi?
> sarebbe come prendere dei soldi in un cassetto aperto, giustificandolo  "se non li prendiamo noi li prenderà qualcun altro"
> "la colpa è di chi lo ha lasciato aperto".
> Bastano questi pensieri per non sentirsi responsabili?



Caro non registrato,


Il mio esempio sul gazebo sarà pure ridicolo ma ha reso bene l'idea. E comunque si dice la fame NEL mondo, non DEL mondo. E i soldi li prendi DAL cassetto, non NEL cassetto. Prima di cimentarmi nelle figure retoriche, io darei un'ulteriore occhiatina alla grammatica di base.


Giusto a scopo meramente informativo: ti garantisco che il furto è un reato, flirtare con un coniugato/impegnato invece no. Soprattutto se costui ricambia di buon grado.


----------



## geko (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe, io da oggi ti ribattezzo *Jolene*. 


[video=youtube;qGEubdH8m0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGEubdH8m0s[/video]



Please don't take my man. Please don't take him just because you can.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> si ma qui il tema di cui si parla è se l'amante (tebe o chi per lei) debba sentirsi responsabile. E la risposta è che ognuno si sente come vuole (questo l'abbiam chiarito bene, mi pare). detto ciò, quello che ci legittima a sbattercene della moglie o del marito del tradito, *posizione che io condivido appieno*, è il nostro cinismo, non una specie di corrente karmica in cui se non la trombavo io passava un altro.
> io, ed è il mio pensiero, me ne sbatto i coglioni del marito di colei (impegnata) con cui decidessi di far casino perché la mia felicità può essere benissimo figlia dell'infelicità di qualcun altro e lasciarmi dormire tranquillo. *si chiama cinismo*.
> altrimenti sembrano gli ipocriti che vogliono la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.
> *in un tradimento tutti hanno delle responsabilità: traditore, tradito, amante*. solo che l'amante poi non ha l'obbligo di raccogliere i cocci. e se sta bene a lui\lei figurati chi può metter bocca.
> spero di non essere stato troppo pedante.




Ecco che qui si supera l'ipocrisia della buona scusa per arrivare alla decisione cosciente.

Opinabile, ma......onesta.


----------



## passante (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...


non metterei insieme le parole "scrupoli" e "responsabilità". così, in generale.  e resterei sul termine responsabilità, perchè gli scrupoli non servono a niente, secondo me.
 distinguerei tra le responsabilità che di fatto in qualche modo abbiamo (in grande o piccola parte) e il fatto che possiamo/sappiamo/vogliamo o no farcene carico (cioè distinguerei tra "essere" e "sentirsi" responsabili). noi siamo corresponsabili di un sacco di cose, di fatto. ma non siamo in grado di riconoscerci e sentirci tali, perchè queste responsabilità ci schiaccierebbero. quindi non saprei, mia cara. io sono stato in passato a letto con persone accompagnate, so perfettamente di essere stato corresponsabile del loro tradimento, non me lo sono negato, ma non me ne facevo nemmeno carico. non era un granchè ma era un inizio. quindi se vuoi una mia opinione, sì certo, tutti iono di fatto corresponsabili in un tradimento. ma che cosa ciascuno faccia di questa corresponsabilità, se la raccolga o meno, le dia spazio o meno, faccia da qui cominciare dei sentimenti in sè o delle azioni fuori di sè, io questo non so proprio dirlo, ognuno se la vede nella sua vita. non so se ti ho risposto.


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> per me è stata la stessa cosa! io non me sono mai presa con l'amante del mio ex compagno! è stato lui a dire di si...non è stato nè violentato nè minacciato con una pistola!


Ciao

guarda che non si parla della reazione della moglie tradita ...
anche io non me la sono mai presa con l'amante ... se è per questo ...

si parla della parte di responsabilità dell'amante ...
e - secondo me - per tradire ci vogliono due ... perciò sono stata tradita anche da lei ...
anche se di lei non me ne frega un bel niente ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gente come manager tradisce perchè a casa non è felice.
> Colpa sua ? Colpa della moglie?
> Non mi interessa.
> Il tradimento è un pacco regalo che la coppia si confeziona tutta da sola, quando si parla di fedeli.
> ...


Ciao,

tu cambi in continuazione l'argomento ...

non si tratta se tu o un'altra ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Caro non registrato,
> 
> 
> ... E comunque si dice la fame NEL mondo, non DEL mondo. E i soldi li prendi DAL cassetto, non NEL cassetto. Prima di cimentarmi nelle figure retoriche, io darei un'ulteriore occhiatina alla grammatica di base.


Ciao,

OT:

non sai mai chi sta dall'altra parte della tastiera ... 
forse non è la sua lingua, l'italiano ... 
ma non le toglie il diritto di esprimersi ... 

sienne


----------



## Flavia (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> si ma qui il tema di cui si parla è se l'amante (tebe o chi per lei) debba sentirsi responsabile. E la risposta è che ognuno si sente come vuole (questo l'abbiam chiarito bene, mi pare). detto ciò, quello che ci legittima a sbattercene della moglie o del marito del tradito, *posizione che io condivido appieno*, è il nostro cinismo, non una specie di corrente karmica in cui se non la trombavo io passava un altro.
> io, ed è il mio pensiero, me ne sbatto i coglioni del marito di colei (impegnata) con cui decidessi di far casino perché la mia felicità può essere benissimo figlia dell'infelicità di qualcun altro e lasciarmi dormire tranquillo. si chiama cinismo.
> altrimenti sembrano gli ipocriti che vogliono la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.
> in un tradimento tutt*i hanno delle responsabilità: traditore, tradito, amante. solo che l'amante poi non ha l'obbligo di raccogliere i cocci.* e se sta bene a lui\lei figurati chi può metter bocca.
> spero di non essere stato troppo pedante.


su questo punto mi permetto di obbiettare
nella stra grande maggioranza dei casi i traditori se  ne tornano a casa zitti zitti, e se ne guardano bene di confessare al coniuge la relazione extra
quindi il traditore o può aver avuto la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca, oppure la relazione è servita solo a superare un momento difficile all'interno della coppia trovando all'esterno un supporto
in tutto questo se l'amante è così cretino/a da innamorarsi e d'aver creduto a tutte le palle che gli sono state propinate, allora è lui o lei a raccogliere i cocci, mentre il traditore se ne sta a casetta circondato da una nuvola di cuoricini
non pensate che le situazioni non abbiano anche unìaltro lato della medaglia, e che gli amanti siano solo dei delinquenti, spesse volte sono solo dei poveri idioti, usati e gettati


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Caro non registrato,
> 
> 
> Il mio esempio sul gazebo sarà pure ridicolo ma ha reso bene l'idea. E comunque si dice la fame NEL mondo, non DEL mondo. E i soldi li prendi DAL cassetto, non NEL cassetto. Prima di cimentarmi nelle figure retoriche, io darei un'ulteriore occhiatina alla grammatica di base.
> ...



geko torna  NEL gazebo


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> su questo punto mi permetto di obbiettare
> nella stra grande maggioranza dei casi i traditori se  ne tornano a casa zitti zitti, e se ne guardano bene di confessare al coniuge la relazione extra
> quindi il traditore o può aver avuto la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca, oppure la relazione è servita solo a superare un momento difficile all'interno della coppia trovando all'esterno un supporto
> in tutto questo se l'amante è così cretino/a da innamorarsi e d'aver creduto a tutte le palle che gli sono state propinate, allora è lui o lei a raccogliere i cocci, mentre il traditore se ne sta a casetta circondato da una nuvola di cuoricini
> non pensate che le situazioni non abbiano anche unìaltro lato della medaglia, e che gli amanti siano solo dei delinquenti, spesse volte sono solo dei poveri idioti, usati e gettati


Ti quoto e approvo.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tebe, io da oggi ti ribattezzo *Jolene*.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;qGEubdH8m0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGEubdH8m0s[/video]
> ...



Certo che mettere un video di Dolly Parton, che avrà credo una sesta naturale di reggiseno, in un thread aperto da Tebe, è proprio da Bastard Inside 


Comunque io rilancio con una Mina d'annata.

[video=youtube;Vg5bsbKeNhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg5bsbKeNhk[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Caro non registrato,
> 
> 
> Il mio esempio sul gazebo sarà pure ridicolo ma ha reso bene l'idea. E comunque si dice la fame NEL mondo, non DEL mondo. E i soldi li prendi DAL cassetto, non NEL cassetto. Prima di cimentarmi nelle figure retoriche, io darei un'ulteriore occhiatina alla grammatica di base.
> ...



non strumentalizzare l 'esempio del cassetto citanto le leggi, tra l 'altro  anche l 'adulterio è reato informati.
Cmq hai reso bene l 'idea di come sei...... un ESEMPIO di umana stoltezza.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> A me sembra così fondato e giusto il tuo ragionamento, che il problema degli scupoli verso 'la moglie di' non dovrebbe neanche porsi.
> 
> Capirei se 'la moglie di' fosse nostra sorella, nostra grande amica, ma qui parliamo di una perfetta sconosciuta.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco che qui si supera l'ipocrisia della buona scusa per arrivare alla decisione cosciente.
> 
> Opinabile, ma......onesta.





passante ha detto:


> non metterei insieme le parole "scrupoli" e "responsabilità". così, in generale.  e resterei sul termine responsabilità, perchè gli scrupoli non servono a niente, secondo me.
> distinguerei tra le responsabilità che di fatto in qualche modo abbiamo (in grande o piccola parte) e il fatto che possiamo/sappiamo/vogliamo o no farcene carico (cioè distinguerei tra "essere" e "sentirsi" responsabili). noi siamo corresponsabili di un sacco di cose, di fatto. ma non siamo in grado di riconoscerci e sentirci tali, perchè *queste responsabilità ci schiaccierebbero*. quindi non saprei, mia cara. io sono stato in passato a letto con persone accompagnate, so perfettamente di essere stato corresponsabile del loro tradimento, non me lo sono negato, ma non me ne facevo nemmeno carico. non era un granchè ma era un inizio. quindi se vuoi una mia opinione, sì certo, tutti iono di fatto corresponsabili in un tradimento. ma che cosa ciascuno faccia di questa corresponsabilità, se la raccolga o meno, le dia spazio o meno, faccia da qui cominciare dei sentimenti in sè o delle azioni fuori di sè, io questo non so proprio dirlo, ognuno se la vede nella sua vita. non so se ti ho risposto.





Flavia ha detto:


> su questo punto mi permetto di obbiettare
> nella stra grande maggioranza dei casi i traditori se  ne tornano a casa zitti zitti, e se ne guardano bene di confessare al coniuge la relazione extra
> quindi il traditore o può aver avuto la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca, oppure la relazione è servita solo a superare un momento difficile all'interno della coppia trovando all'esterno un supporto
> *in tutto questo se l'amante è così cretino/a da innamorarsi* e d'aver creduto a tutte le palle che gli sono state propinate, allora è lui o lei a raccogliere i cocci, mentre il traditore se ne sta a casetta circondato da una nuvola di cuoricini
> non pensate che le situazioni non abbiano anche unìaltro lato della medaglia, e che gli amanti siano solo dei delinquenti, spesse volte sono solo dei poveri idioti, usati e gettati


bene. felice di aver scatenato una discussione interessante. ma l'amante un trasporto lo prova sempre, altrimenti non s'andrebbe consapevolmente ad impelagare con una persona sposata, che magari potrebbe anche non raccontar troppe palle: quelle si raccontano alla moglie, mica all'amante (anzi, magari uno tradisce in cerca d'aria fresca, più che di sesso). Secondo me l'amante cinico campa meglio, ma questo non lo assolve dall'essere la persona che consapevolmente sfascia una famiglia, se la sfascia. Se invece la famiglia regge - ma non lo puoi  MAI sapere in corso d'opera - buona camicia a tutti!
dimenticavo - scusate ma me perdo i pezzi - qui non si stava parlando della posizione dello sposato\a ma di quella dell'amante. Magari lo sposato è a casa tutto contento, inoltre chi ha ma pensato che gli amanti siano solo dei delinquenti? Anche perchè altrimenti non si farebbero scrupoli no?


----------



## geko (3 Giugno 2012)

*OT*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> geko torna  NEL gazebo


E tu invece vai *A* ... dove vuoi tu, dai! 



Tubarao ha detto:


> Certo che mettere un video di Dolly Parton, che avrà credo una sesta naturale di reggiseno, in un thread aperto da Tebe, è proprio da Bastard Inside


Hai ragione! Dolly Parton non è umana. Ma secondo me Jolene era una tavola da surf, invece. 




sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> OT:
> 
> ...


E su questo hai ragione, infatti non gliel'ho negato.
Ma non ditemi che devo sentirmi responsabile anche dell'ignoranza altrui. 




Non Registrato ha detto:


> non strumentalizzare l 'esempio del cassetto citanto le leggi, tra l 'altro  anche *l 'adulterio è reato* informati.
> Cmq hai reso bene l 'idea di come sei...... un ESEMPIO di umana stoltezza.


Ahi ahi... noto che, oltre al corso di grammatica, qui ci vorrebbe pure un corso accellerato di diritto.  
M'informerò dai, sai com'è... su 'ste cose sono tanto tanto impreparato. :singleeye:


----------



## passante (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> bene. felice di aver scatenato una discussione interessante. ma l'amante un trasporto lo prova sempre, altrimenti non s'andrebbe consapevolmente ad impelagare con una persona sposata, che magari potrebbe anche non raccontar troppe palle: quelle si raccontano alla moglie, mica all'amante (anzi, magari uno tradisce in cerca d'aria fresca, più che di sesso). Secondo me l'amante cinico campa meglio, ma questo non lo assolve dall'essere la persona che consapevolmente sfascia una famiglia, se la sfascia. Se invece la famiglia regge - ma non lo puoi  MAI sapere in corso d'opera - buona camicia a tutti!
> dimenticavo - scusate ma me perdo i pezzi - qui non si stava parlando della posizione dello sposato\a ma di quella dell'amante. Magari lo sposato è a casa tutto contento, inoltre chi ha ma pensato che gli amanti siano solo dei delinquenti? Anche perchè altrimenti non si farebbero scrupoli no?


siccome hai grassettato una frase, qualla relativa  fatto che siamo di fatto responsabili di tante cose, ma non sentiamo tutte queste responsabilità perchè sarebbero più grandi di noi, più o meno, volevo puntualizzare che era una frase molto generale, legata alle nostre corresponsabilità anche sociali, non solo a quelle oggetto di questo 3d. non so se mi sono spiegato... abbiate pazienza.


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2012)

passante ha detto:


> siccome hai grassettato una frase, qualla relativa  fatto che siamo di fatto responsabili di tante cose, ma non sentiamo tutte queste responsabilità perchè sarebbero più grandi di noi, più o meno, volevo puntualizzare che era una frase molto generale, legata alle nostre corresponsabilità anche sociali, non solo a quelle oggetto di questo 3d. non so se mi sono spiegato... abbiate pazienza.


Ciao,

ti sei spiegato molto bene, invece ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## free (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non strumentalizzare l 'esempio del cassetto citanto le leggi, tra l 'altro  *anche l 'adulterio è reato informati.*
> Cmq hai reso bene l 'idea di come sei...... un ESEMPIO di umana stoltezza.



ma parli seriamente?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

*x geko*

Il coniuge tradito con modalità mortificanti può chiedere di essere risarcito in un giudizio civile, a prescindere dal procedimento di separazione e dall’addebito. E’ quanto a stabilito la Corte di Cassazione con la sent. n. 18853 del 15 settembre 2011 consacrando un importante principio in materia di danni endo-familiari. La Suprema Corte, infatti, ha affermato che la mancanza di addebito della separazione non è preclusiva di separata azione per il risarcimento dei danni prodotti dalla violazione dei doveri nascenti dal matrimonio e riguardanti diritti costituzionalmente protetti. La violazione dei doveri nascenti dal matrimonio, nel caso di specie dell’obbligo di fedeltà coniugale, non trova, infatti, necessariamente la propria sanzione solo nelle misure tipiche previste dal diritto di famiglia, ma, ove ne sussistano i presupposti secondo le regole generali, può integrare gli estremi di un illecito civile, che dà titolo al risarcimento del danno


----------



## geko (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il coniuge tradito con modalità mortificanti può chiedere di essere risarcito in un giudizio civile, a prescindere dal procedimento di separazione e dall’addebito. E’ quanto a stabilito la Corte di Cassazione con la sent. n. 18853 del 15 settembre 2011 consacrando un importante principio in materia di danni endo-familiari. La Suprema Corte, infatti, ha affermato che la mancanza di addebito della separazione non è preclusiva di separata azione per il risarcimento dei danni prodotti dalla violazione dei doveri nascenti dal matrimonio e riguardanti diritti costituzionalmente protetti. La violazione dei doveri nascenti dal matrimonio, nel caso di specie dell’obbligo di fedeltà coniugale, non trova, infatti, necessariamente la propria sanzione solo nelle misure tipiche previste dal diritto di famiglia, ma, ove ne sussistano i presupposti secondo le regole generali, può integrare gli estremi di un illecito civile, che dà titolo al risarcimento del danno



E cosa c'entra col reato?

Ti prego, continua! Muoio!!! :rotfl:

A scuola devi annà, no su gugol! :rotfl:



Aspé però, c'era quell'altra legge che diceva: non desiderare la donna d'altri. 


Io sono condannato alla dannazione eterna! :scared:


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il coniuge tradito con modalità mortificanti può chiedere di essere risarcito in un giudizio civile, a prescindere dal procedimento di separazione e dall’addebito. E’ quanto a stabilito la Corte di Cassazione con la sent. n. 18853 del 15 settembre 2011 consacrando un importante principio in materia di danni endo-familiari. La Suprema Corte, infatti, ha affermato che la mancanza di addebito della separazione non è preclusiva di separata azione per il risarcimento dei danni prodotti dalla violazione dei doveri nascenti dal matrimonio e riguardanti diritti costituzionalmente protetti. La violazione dei doveri nascenti dal matrimonio, nel caso di specie dell’obbligo di fedeltà coniugale, non trova, infatti, necessariamente la propria sanzione solo nelle misure tipiche previste dal diritto di famiglia, ma, ove ne sussistano i presupposti secondo le regole generali, può integrare gli estremi di un illecito civile, che dà titolo al risarcimento del danno


mi sa che che prima di citare la cassazione, dovresti leggerti tutta la sentenza...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E cosa c'entra col reato?
> 
> Ti prego, continua! Muoio!!! :rotfl:
> 
> ...



per reato si intende chi crea un danno ad un altro
a prescindere che sia civile o penale sempre di reato si tratta.

la tua condanna, la vivi ogni giorno vivendo inutilmente!


----------



## geko (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per reato si intende chi crea un danno ad un altro
> *a prescindere che sia civile o penale sempre di reato si tratta.
> *
> la tua condanna, la vivi ogni giorno vivendo inutilmente!


Davvero? Dai ti prego, dimmi che ci stai prendendo per il culo, non ti si può leggere! :rotfl:

C'hai parecchia confusione sull'argomento, se mi paghi ti illumino! 

La mia condanna la vivo ogni giorno? Mi stai dicendo che vivrò in eterno come faccio adesso? Beh dai, poteva andarmi peggio, in effetti... 


È divertente ma i miei OT finiscono qui, il thread trattava un argomento serio, qua si stanno dando i numeri.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Davvero? Dai ti prego, dimmi che ci stai prendendo per il culo, non ti si può leggere! :rotfl:
> 
> C'hai parecchia confusione sull'argomento, se mi paghi ti illumino!
> 
> ...



I  thread non potranno mai essere seri finchè ci sono persone come te.


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I  thread non potranno mai essere seri finchè ci sono persone come te.


ecco un altro con la verità in tasca. Almeno registrati.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C*erto che mettere un video di Dolly Parton, che avrà credo una sesta naturale di reggiseno, in un thread aperto da Tebe, è proprio da Bastard Inside*
> 
> 
> Comunque io rilancio con una Mina d'annata.
> ...


Perchè?
_flap flap?_

lei è malformata nelle tette, io no.

:carneval:


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per reato si intende chi crea un danno ad un altro
> a prescindere che sia civile o penale sempre di reato si tratta.
> 
> *la tua condanna, la vivi ogni giorno vivendo inutilmente!*


Ciao,

un conto sono le opinioni, che possono essere contrastanti ... e animare una discussione ...

ma le offese ... no!!! 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2012)

facciamo che ognuno vive la cosa come gliela suggerisce l'etica personale ; la mia, ben lontana da influenze cattoliche...anzi ..
mi ha sempre tenuta fuori dai rapporti altrui.
ad ogni modo, devo riconoscere che, pur da atea senza speranza, il buon _non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti facessero a te stesso_ rimane una logica di comportamento che cerco di adottare nella vita in genere.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> bene. felice di aver scatenato una discussione interessante. ma l'amante un trasporto lo prova sempre, altrimenti non s'andrebbe consapevolmente ad impelagare con una persona sposata, che magari potrebbe anche non raccontar troppe palle: quelle si raccontano alla moglie, mica all'amante (anzi, magari uno tradisce in cerca d'aria fresca, più che di sesso). *Secondo me l'amante cinico campa meglio, ma questo non lo assolve dall'essere la persona che consapevolmente sfascia una famiglia, se la sfascia.* Se invece la famiglia regge - ma non lo puoi  MAI sapere in corso d'opera - buona camicia a tutti!
> dimenticavo - scusate ma me perdo i pezzi - qui non si stava parlando della posizione dello sposato\a ma di quella dell'amante. Magari lo sposato è a casa tutto contento, inoltre chi ha ma pensato che gli amanti siano solo dei delinquenti? Anche perchè altrimenti non si farebbero scrupoli no?


E' su questo che non mi trovi d'accordo, perchè proprio non riesco a capirlo.
Prendiamo sempre me e Manager.
Ci beccano.
Loro si lasciano.
Perchè devo averne colpa io?
E' sempre lì il nocciolo.
Lui poteva dire no.
Non l'ha fatto.

Mattia becca me.
Mi lascia.
Perchè ne deve avere colpa Manager?
Ho scelto io.
Potevo non corteggiarlo, potevo dire no, come ho sempre fatto nei miei anni di fedeltà.
Se la mia coppia si sfascia è colpa mia.
Solo mia.


Sai, ragiono così perchè quando ho beccato Mattia ero pronta anche a lasciarlo andare, ma mai nemmeno per un istante ho pensato che l'altra avesse avuto un qualsiasi tipo di responsabilità, se non morale nei miei confronti ma solo limitata al fatto che  era una persona che frequentava la mia casa con il compagno.
Lei non ha minato niente.
I problemi nella mia coppia c'erano indipendentemente da lei. E se non fosse stata _lei_ sarebbe stata un altra.
Anzi, ha avuto il grande merito di far vedere a Mattia il tipo di donna che aveva a fianco, ovvero me, che con tutte le mie pecche, sono una Donna, non una sciacquetta ( e va beh...botta di egocentrismo come se piovesse e come dice exStermy.._scansateve._..)

Quindi, la mia facocera se ci fossimo lasciati, non avrebbe sfasciato niente, ma proprio niente.
E riquindi io non sfascio niente perchè se manager e moglie si lasciassero perchè lui ha tradito, probabilmente sarebbe solo  la scusa che la moglie  troverebbe per mandarlo a fanculo visto che non mi sembra proprio abbiano una vita matrimoniale felice


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Davvero? Dai ti prego, dimmi che ci stai prendendo per il culo, non ti si può leggere! :rotfl:
> 
> C'hai parecchia confusione sull'argomento, se mi paghi ti illumino!
> 
> ...



No no continua!!!
Mi fai un sesso quando...
:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> facciamo che ognuno vive la cosa come gliela suggerisce l'etica personale ; la mia, ben lontana da influenze cattoliche...anzi ..
> mi ha sempre tenuta fuori dai rapporti altrui.
> *ad ogni modo, devo riconoscere che, pur da atea senza speranza, il buon non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti facessero a te stesso rimane una logica di comportamento che cerco di adottare nella vita in genere.*


Anche io, ma essere tradita non rientra nelle cose che non vorrei mi fossero fatte.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' su questo che non mi trovi d'accordo, perchè proprio non riesco a capirlo.
> Prendiamo sempre me e Manager.
> Ci beccano.
> Loro si lasciano.
> ...


  ma sono completamente affari loro.anche solo nel giudizio che dai qui  ti trovo fuori luogo, scusa.
tu sai solo quello che lui vuole raccontarti ed ovviamente penso e spero molto poco...francamente anche solo questo parlare di loro (soprattutto?) , al posto della moglie di manager mi darebbe un enorme fastidio.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sono completamente affari loro.anche solo nel giudizio che dai qui  ti trovo fuori luogo, scusa.
> tu sai solo quello che lui vuole raccontarti ed ovviamente penso e spero molto poco...francamente anche solo questo parlare di loro (soprattutto?) , al posto della moglie di manager mi darebbe un enorme fastidio.


beh, non è che possiamo parlare della sua segretaria e mi sembra che gli interventi su di lei siano comunque solo usati per spiegare dei concetti e nessuno ha dato un giudizio.
La chiamerò l'innominata se questo può aiutarti a contenere il fastidio.

Io ripeto che non so niente. NIENTE. Non chiedo. Non voglio che mi racconti NIENTE.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> beh, non è che possiamo parlare della sua segretaria e mi sembra che gli interventi su di lei siano comunque solo usati per spiegare dei concetti e nessuno ha dato un giudizio.
> La chiamerò l'innominata se questo può aiutarti a contenere il fastidio.
> 
> Io ripeto che non so niente. NIENTE. Non chiedo. Non voglio che mi racconti NIENTE.


chiariamo subito che tu sei solo un pretesto per parlare in genere.
immagino che tu non voglia sapere...ma è la complicità che si crea tra due amanti (più fastidiosa degli amplessi per chi viene tradito )


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' su questo che non mi trovi d'accordo, perchè proprio non riesco a capirlo.
> Prendiamo sempre me e Manager.
> Ci beccano.
> Loro si lasciano.
> ...


la tua posizione è chiara fin da primo post. Io la capisco, ma non la condivido fino in fondo. sarà perchè il facocero con cui mi sono scontrato io ha fatto una corte spietata a Voldemort per diversi mesi, mentre io ero occupato con una fase cruciale della mia carriera. Non siamo tutti uguali: c'è anche chi, per scoparti, usa le insicurezze come grimaldello.
E poi io non sono mai riuscito a picchiare una donna, per cui con qualcuno dovevo pur prendermela.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiariamo subito che tu sei solo un pretesto per parlare in genere.
> immagino che tu non voglia sapere...ma è la complicità che si crea tra due amanti (più fastidiosa degli amplessi per chi viene tradito )


Complicità nel parlare dei rispettivi compagni?
No.
Complicità nel mantenere un segreto tipo quelli di Fatima?
Si.
Complicità nel sesso?
Si.
Ma scusa Minerva...è ovvio questo. Si è amanti mica fidanzati o amici!

A che complicità ti riferisci?


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> la tua posizione è chiara fin da primo post. Io la capisco, ma non la condivido fino in fondo. sarà perchè il facocero con cui mi sono scontrato io ha fatto una corte spietata a Voldemort per diversi mesi, mentre io ero occupato con una fase cruciale della mia carriera. Non siamo tutti uguali: *c'è anche chi, per scoparti, usa le insicurezze come grimaldello.*
> E poi io non sono mai riuscito a picchiare una donna, per cui con qualcuno dovevo pur prendermela.


E questo posso capirlo. E devo dire che è un comportamento che ho usato anche io una volta, molto. Molto tempo fa....ho ottenuto quello che volevo (ovvero quello che ai tempi era il mio amante poi diventato il mio fidanzato) ma a scapito di un grande dolore di tutti.
Ho veramente fatto un azione pessima, che con il senno del poi mi ha fatto capire molte cose, soprattutto cosa NON fare mai da amante.
Sbagliando si impara si dice.
Io ho imparato.

Ma ho causato dolore a tutti, compreso a me stessa.

Ma scusa...te la prendi con la povera Tebina?
A già...non esito, sono un avatar!!!

Fai pure!


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Complicità nel parlare dei rispettivi compagni?
> No.
> Complicità nel mantenere un segreto tipo quelli di Fatima?
> Si.
> ...


la complicità è una sola ...ed è quella che prova la corresponsabilità


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la complicità è una sola ...ed è quella che prova la corresponsabilità


Stai solo dicendo che l'acqua è bagnata.
Quindi niente.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Stai solo dicendo che l'acqua è bagnata.
> Quindi niente.


lo faccio spesso, ne sono consapevole. leggerò volentieri interventi più ispirati .senza ironia


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma scusa...te la prendi con la povera Tebina?
> A già...non esito, sono un avatar!!!
> Fai pure!


veramente parlavo del facocero.


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *chiariamo subito che tu sei solo un pretesto per parlare in genere.*
> immagino che tu non voglia sapere...ma è la complicità che si crea tra due amanti (più fastidiosa degli amplessi per chi viene tradito )


non ricordaglielo mai...


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> veramente parlavo *del facocero.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè?
> _flap flap?_
> 
> lei è malformata nelle tette, io no.
> ...


:rotfl::bravooo::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> non ricordaglielo mai...


??????


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> antisquallido ha detto:
> 
> 
> > veramente parlavo *del facocero.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Davvero? Dai ti prego, dimmi che ci stai prendendo per il culo, non ti si può leggere! :rotfl:
> 
> C'hai parecchia confusione sull'argomento, se mi paghi ti illumino!
> 
> ...



c'hai ? dal verbo c'avere...    "il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino"


----------



## geko (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> c'hai ? dal verbo c'avere...    "*il bue che dà del cornuto all'asino*"


Perché? Hai le corna? Non s'era capito... :rotfl: 

La cosa di prima non la commento... non me la sento. 

	
	
		
		
	


	







ps: per curiosità, abbiamo capito che non ti piacciono i gazebo e che hai ancora il codice Rocco sul comodino, ma io che ti ho fatto?  Ho forse trombato tua moglie? Io non ho ricevuto nessuna lettera di reclamo, lamentele o richieste di rimborso, quindi sono a posto così. E secondo me pure lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché? Hai le corna? Non s'era capito... :rotfl:
> 
> La cosa di prima non la commento... non me la sento.
> 
> ...


"c'hai"  non si può leggere! è un insulto alla lingua italiana!


----------



## geko (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "c'hai"  non si può leggere! è un *insulto* alla lingua italiana!



Secondo me da qualche parte è pure un reato!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Secondo me da qualche parte è pure un reato!


 stai sbagliando persona  "Don Chisciotte della Grammatica"


----------



## Flavia (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> bene. felice di aver scatenato una discussione interessante. ma l'amante un trasporto lo prova sempre, altrimenti non s'andrebbe consapevolmente ad impelagare con una persona sposata, c*he magari potrebbe anche non raccontar troppe palle: quelle si raccontano alla moglie, mica all'amante (anzi, magari uno tradisce in cerca d'aria fresca, più che di sesso). Secondo me l'amante cinico campa meglio, ma questo non lo assolve dall'essere la persona che consapevolmente sfascia una famiglia, se la sfascia*. Se invece la famiglia regge - ma non lo puoi  MAI sapere in corso d'opera - buona camicia a tutti!
> dimenticavo - scusate ma me perdo i pezzi - qui non si stava parlando della posizione dello sposato\a ma di quella dell'amante. Magari lo sposato è a casa tutto contento, inoltre chi ha ma pensato che gli amanti siano solo dei delinquenti? Anche perchè altrimenti non si farebbero scrupoli no?


tu credi che di palle non ne raccontino? sono solo poveri circuiti che sono in balia dell'amante?
la famiglia se la sfasciano da soli nel momento in cui decidono di intraprendere una relazione extraconiugale


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> tu credi che di palle non ne raccontino? *sono solo poveri circuiti che sono in balia dell'amante?*
> la famiglia se la sfasciano da soli nel momento in cui decidono di intraprendere una relazione extraconiugale


Ma infatti!
Va bene che il mondo è pieno di cretini che hanno creduto a vanna marchi come qualcuno ha giustamente suggerito un pò più indietro, ma spero che la maggior parte degli amanti non creda proprio a niente perchè niente viene detto!

E sul rosso continuo a quotare.


----------



## Flavia (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti!
> Va bene che il mondo è pieno di cretini che hanno creduto a vanna marchi come qualcuno ha giustamente suggerito un pò più indietro, *ma spero che la maggior parte degli amanti non creda proprio a niente* perchè niente viene detto!
> 
> E sul rosso continuo a quotare.


posto che di base la mia situazione era diversa 
cara Tebe credimi io ho sempre creduto a tutto quello che mi diceva
ed è per questo che sto male: il cuore mi dice che è impossibile che sia stato un bugiardo opportunista, mentre la ragione ( e alcuni amici)......


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

crepe o non crepe in un rapporto ... 

accettando di diventare amanti, si entra in un rapporto ...

per me, una persona legata è tabù!

... poi sinceramente ... come cavolo può attizzare un uomo che è legato?
... mi cadono le braccia, solo al pensiero ...
... perde qualsiasi attrazione ... uno che gioca sporco ...

mah ... per me è una bassezza ... scusate.  

sienne


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> posto che di base la mia situazione era diversa
> cara Tebe credimi *io ho sempre creduto a tutto quello che mi diceva*
> ed è per questo che sto male: il cuore mi dice che è impossibile che sia stato un bugiardo opportunista, mentre la ragione ( e alcuni amici)......


.......che stronzo.
Mi dispiace Flavia...
Quanto è passato?


----------



## Arianna (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli amanti si devono fare scrupoli nei confronti dei compagni ufficiali degli altri?


Dipende.
Forse gli scrupoli degli amanti sono inversamente proporzionali al loro egocentrismo.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> tu credi che di palle non ne raccontino? sono solo poveri circuiti che sono in balia dell'amante?
> la famiglia se la sfasciano da soli nel momento in cui decidono di intraprendere una relazione extraconiugale


Posso dire una cosa sulle balle?
Eh?
Io trovo che molte persone siano sincere eh?
Dicono quello che effettivamente vedono e percepiscono...
Capisci bene che bisogna avere un sistema di riferimento imparziale...
Fata morgana docet...

Anch'io mi sforzavo di vedere amore da una certa persona eh?
Ma ero io che guardavo male no?

Poi ad un esame più attento ho scoperto che...era...solo...
BISOGNO.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Forse gli scrupoli degli amanti sono inversamente proporzionali al loro egocentrismo.


Ops....


----------



## Arianna (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ops....


Credo che invece chi è meno egocentrico e più incline a mettersi nei panni degli altri, sia più incline a farsi maggiori scrupoli.

Ma posso anche sbagliarmi.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa sulle balle?
> Eh?
> Io trovo che molte persone siano sincere eh?
> Dicono quello che effettivamente vedono e percepiscono...
> ...


Ho letto e ci ho pensato..io non ho mai creduto a nulla di quello che i miei amanti mi dicevano ma Mattia e l'altra si...si credevano quando dicevano ti amo.
Ma non era vero ovviamente, non da parte di Mattia.
Lei invece ci aveva creduto. E ha combattuto (da facocera) ma ha combattuto, rinfacciandogli ogni ti amo che le aveva detto.
E te la devo dire tutta.
Ad un certo punto mi ha fatto una pena infinita tanto che le dissi ad un certo punto
.Senti sciacquetta, nonostante il cinema che hai fatto per mesi comportandoti come se tu fossi stata la fidanzata e non l'amante, mi fai tenerezza. Tanta.
E so esattamente come si ci sente quando uno stronzo ci illude. L'amore è amore.
E capisco cosa provi. Ogni singola cosa.

Lei si mise a piangere chiedendomi scusa. Chiusi il telefono.

E Mattia che aveva assistito alla telefonata...pianse anche lui.
Non per lei.
ma per tutto quello che aveva scatenato con i suoi "bisogni"


Quando entro in modalità tradita  mi risulto pesante da sola



Mah...tante taste tante idee e tanti modi di approcciarsi al tradimento.


----------



## Sole (3 Giugno 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> Credo che invece chi è meno egocentrico e *più incline a mettersi nei panni degli altri, sia più incline a farsi maggiori scrupoli.
> 
> *Ma posso anche sbagliarmi.


Ecco spiegati i miei scrupoli. Mi sa che hai ragione sai.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> Credo che invece chi è meno egocentrico e più incline a mettersi nei panni degli altri, sia più incline a farsi maggiori scrupoli.
> 
> Ma posso anche sbagliarmi.


A parte gli scherzi...
Riderai ma la mia empatia "rude" è apprezzata al di qua dello schermo e se chiedi a qualsiasi persona che mi conosce ti dirà che sono molto, molto empatica. Rude ma empatica
E non sto scherzando.


----------



## Eliade (3 Giugno 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> Credo che invece chi è meno egocentrico e più incline a mettersi nei panni degli altri, sia più incline a farsi maggiori scrupoli.
> 
> Ma posso anche sbagliarmi.


Quoto...


ve la posso dire una cosa? 

Ok la dico: ma quanto scriveteeee???? Più di dodici pagine....
tebe la prossima volta appena vedi che non posto per 5 pagine fai un post riassuntivo!


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> crepe o non crepe in un rapporto ...
> 
> ...


io parlo solo ed esclusivamente in base a ciò che ho vissuto o ciò che mi è stato raccontato. non entro in merito dei turbamenti di ognuno. premesso questo c'è da dire che la maggior parte delle persone affascinanti, quelle veramente affascinanti, sono occupate. soprattutto andando avanti con l'età. 
Secondo me, è meglio far l'amante di una gran donna sposata che accattarsi una di quelle tardone nullipare aggressive che ancora vanno per aperitivi a 45 anni. Inoltre spesso si gioca pulito con l'amante e sporco con la moglie.
Detto questo, e mi riferisco anche al precedente post di Flavia,  quando stai buona buona, magari per anni, e subisci l'iniziativa dell'uomo sposato che ti lascia e ti piglia come vuole, bevendoti le sue panzane, non sei un'amante. Scusa la brutalità, ma sei una scopata.


----------



## Eliade (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' su questo che non mi trovi d'accordo, perchè proprio non riesco a capirlo.
> Prendiamo sempre me e Manager.
> Ci beccano.
> Loro si lasciano.
> ...


Questo non puoi dirlo tebe, sai che non è vero.
Prendi il caso di ferita, l'unica cosa che potrebbe spingerla alla separazione è il tradimento del marito (e il fatto che lavora ancora con lei), ed è solo quello il suo problema...dopo ben 3 anni dal fatto...
Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma anche qualcun altro/a nel forum è nella stessa situazione.
In un certo senso anche l'allontanamento di Sole è stato scaturito dal tradimento del marito, non prima (o almeno così mi è sembrato di capire).
Tebe io non sono assolutamente convinta di quel che dice manager, ci sono delle cose che hai raccontato che non mi quadrano e ho come l'impressione che lui si stia creando una sorta di scusa, di auto-giustificazione.
Vabè, non c'entra con l'argomento, ma mi è venuto in mente così..


----------



## elena_ (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi...
> Riderai ma la mia empatia "rude" è apprezzata al di qua dello schermo e se chiedi a qualsiasi persona che mi conosce ti dirà che sono molto, molto empatica. Rude ma empatica
> E non sto scherzando.


Non mi stupisce affatto ciò che dici, perché credo tu abbia una grande umanità. Infatti, nel mio post precedente, ammettevo di potermi sbagliare.


----------



## Eliade (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> io parlo solo ed esclusivamente in base a ciò che ho vissuto o ciò che mi è stato raccontato. non entro in merito dei turbamenti di ognuno. premesso questo c'è da dire che la maggior parte delle persone affascinanti, quelle veramente affascinanti, sono occupate. soprattutto andando avanti con l'età.
> Secondo me, è meglio far l'amante di una gran donna sposata che accattarsi una di quelle tardone nullipare aggressive c*he ancora vanno per aperitivi a 45 anni.* Inoltre spesso si gioca pulito con l'amante e sporco con la moglie.
> Detto questo, e mi riferisco anche al precedente post di Flavia,  quando stai buona buona, magari per anni, e subisci l'iniziativa dell'uomo sposato che ti lascia e ti piglia come vuole, bevendoti le sue panzane, non sei un'amante. Scusa la brutalità, ma sei una scopata.


Perché, che c'è di male?


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché, che c'è di male?


ad andar per aperitivi nulla...


----------



## Eliade (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ad andar per aperitivi nulla...


Ahh, mi era suonato come "andare per aperitivi a 45 anni è ridicolo"..:smile:


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo non puoi dirlo tebe, sai che non è vero.
> Prendi il caso di ferita, l'unica cosa che potrebbe spingerla alla separazione è il tradimento del marito (e il fatto che lavora ancora con lei), ed è solo quello il suo problema...dopo ben 3 anni dal fatto...
> Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma anche qualcun altro/a nel forum è nella stessa situazione.
> In un certo senso anche l'allontanamento di Sole è stato scaturito dal tradimento del marito, non prima (o almeno così mi è sembrato di capire).
> ...


Per quanto mi riguarda, un tradimento è SEMPRE - a parte i casi puramente ludici - una conseguenza, mai una causa.


----------



## Eliade (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, un tradimento è SEMPRE - a parte i casi puramente ludici - una conseguenza, mai una causa.


Per me no, non sempre.
Ci sono volte in cui semplicemente prevale l'egoismo...


----------



## Arianna (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, un tradimento è SEMPRE - a parte i casi puramente ludici - una conseguenza, mai una causa.


Accidenti...volevo darti reputazione, ma sei un ospite.


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ahh, mi era suonato come "andare per aperitivi a 45 anni è ridicolo"..:smile:


andar per aperitivi a 45 non è di per sè ridicolo. Andare per aperitivi a 45 anni quando sei single, incazzata, aggressiva e magari pure leopardata a me fa scappare
all'inizio moto di compassione, per cui magari penso che potrei anche dar loro un po' di luce nell'anima
dopo le prime 15-20 parole mi rendo conto che tra la sindrome della Littizzetto e l'orologio biologico fuori tempo massimo una bella mammina che spinge il passeggino sul lungomare è infinitamente più arrapante
per fortuna che sono bruttissimo, quindi si stancano presto e mi lasciano in pace


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, un tradimento è SEMPRE - a parte i casi puramente ludici - una conseguenza, mai una causa.


 Magari anche solo una conseguenza dell'essersi accorti che si apprezza la "varietas", per dirla con Contessa Matraini  Per libertinismo... poi a casa si può avere il focolare più soddisfacente del mondo. Dipende da come siamo _dentro_.

ari


----------



## Arianna (3 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per me no, non sempre.
> Ci sono volte in cui semplicemente prevale l'egoismo...


Nel caso di Tebe lo vedo, però, come puramente ludico. 
Anche se, a dire il vero, la storia di Tebe è straordinariamente complessa, almeno per quel che ho letto e che ricordo.


----------



## Sole (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi...
> Riderai ma la mia empatia "rude" è apprezzata al di qua dello schermo e se chiedi a qualsiasi persona che mi conosce ti dirà che sono molto, molto empatica. Rude ma empatica
> E non sto scherzando.


E' che a volte è molto più facile essere empatici quando, alla fine dei conti, la cosa non ci riguarda più di tanto.

E' un po' più difficile mettersi in gioco quando siamo coinvolti. E analizzare la situazione con obiettività. E' vero che la persona che tradisce ha la piena responsabilità ed è lei che deve rendere conto al proprio compagno.
Ma l'amante è complice. E questa sua complicità ha un peso che ciascuno valuta a seconda della propria sensibilità, del proprio vissuto e dei propri valori di riferimento... anche a seconda del contesto, certo. E comunque infilarsi in una coppia è una questione delicata. Non dico cospargersi il capo di cenere, non serve a niente. Ma la totale indifferenza e il tirarsi totalmente fuori mi sembra un po' una rimozione... magari però sbaglio eh.


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> andar per aperitivi a 45 non è di per sè ridicolo. Andare per aperitivi a 45 anni quando sei single, incazzata, aggressiva e magari pure leopardata a me fa scappare
> all'inizio moto di compassione, per cui magari penso che potrei anche dar loro un po' di luce nell'anima
> dopo le prime 15-20 parole mi rendo conto che tra la sindrome della Littizzetto e l'orologio biologico fuori tempo massimo una bella mammina che spinge il passeggino sul lungomare è infinitamente più arrapante
> per fortuna che sono bruttissimo, quindi si stancano presto e mi lasciano in pace


 Sarò strana, ma di 
incazzate
aggressive
leopardate
ne ho conosciute più come "sposate" e con figli, che non da single :sonar: ... sul serio!


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo non puoi dirlo tebe, sai che non è vero.
> Prendi il caso di ferita, l'unica cosa che potrebbe spingerla alla separazione è il tradimento del marito (e il fatto che lavora ancora con lei), ed è solo quello il suo problema...dopo ben 3 anni dal fatto...
> Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma anche qualcun altro/a nel forum è nella stessa situazione.
> In un certo senso anche l'allontanamento di Sole è stato scaturito dal tradimento del marito, non prima (o almeno così mi è sembrato di capire).
> ...


Ferita non è un esempio con cui posso confrontarmi.
Sai cosa ne penso.

Sole ha subito un tradimento tra i peggiori, non una singola amante e siamo lontani anni luce.

E ripeto ancora una volta.
manager non mi dice nulla della situazione e io non chiedo.
Nessuna auto giustificazione.
Nessuna proprio


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> Accidenti...volevo darti reputazione, ma sei un ospite.


Pure io l'avrei data!
La reputazione eh...


----------



## Arianna (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *E' che a volte è molto più facile essere empatici quando, alla fine dei conti, la cosa non ci riguarda più di tanto*.
> 
> E' un po' più difficile mettersi in gioco quando siamo coinvolti. E analizzare la situazione con obiettività. E' vero che la persona che tradisce ha la piena responsabilità ed è lei che deve rendere conto al proprio compagno.
> Ma l'amante è complice. E questa sua complicità ha un peso che ciascuno valuta a seconda della propria sensibilità, del proprio vissuto e dei propri valori di riferimento... anche a seconda del contesto, certo. E comunque infilarsi in una coppia è una questione delicata. Non dico cospargersi il capo di cenere, non serve a niente. Ma la totale indifferenza e il tirarsi totalmente fuori mi sembra un po' una rimozione... magari però sbaglio eh.


Sole, tu riesci sempre a mostrare nuove sfaccettature e nuovi punti di vista. Non posso darti reputazione, ma considerati "reputata".
Proprio in questi giorni mi stannno assalendo le preoccupazioni, perché mi sento responsabile di ciò che sta accadendo e che accadrà.
Non mi sento in colpa e non provo senso di colpa. Sono sempre stata convinta di essere una conseguenza e non una causa. Ma mi sento fortemente responsabile.


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Magari anche solo una conseguenza dell'essersi accorti che si apprezza la "varietas", per dirla con Contessa Matraini  Per libertinismo... poi a casa si può avere il focolare più soddisfacente del mondo. Dipende da come siamo _dentro_.
> 
> ari


In fatti è a questo tipo di tradimenti che mi riferivo con il termine "ludici".

Al di fuori di questi casi, ci sono problemi pregressi nella coppia magari o problemi personali, magari non ancora affiorati in superficie, ma che in profondità stanno scavando...


----------



## Flavia (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> io parlo solo ed esclusivamente in base a ciò che ho vissuto o ciò che mi è stato raccontato. non entro in merito dei turbamenti di ognuno. premesso questo c'è da dire che la maggior parte delle persone affascinanti, quelle veramente affascinanti, sono occupate. soprattutto andando avanti con l'età.
> Secondo me, è meglio far l'amante di una gran donna sposata che accattarsi una di quelle tardone nullipare aggressive che ancora vanno per aperitivi a 45 anni. Inoltre spesso si gioca pulito con l'amante e sporco con la moglie.
> Detto questo, e mi riferisco anche al precedente post di Flavia,  quando stai buona buona, magari per anni, e subisci l'iniziativa dell'uomo sposato che ti lascia e ti piglia come vuole, bevendoti le sue panzane, non sei un'amante. Scusa la brutalità, ma sei una scopata.


guarda non entro nel merito della mia storia, perchè non è il caso, ma ti dico che quando ci siamo messi insieme lui era già separato
non sono una tardona leopardata, non sono miss italia, ma nemmeno sebro la figlia di fantozzi
sono una persona che ha creduto nelle azioni e nei sentimenti di un'altra persona
non tutte le donne sai si cercano la scopata


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> Sole, tu riesci sempre a mostrare nuove sfaccettature e nuovi punti di vista. Non posso darti reputazione, ma considerati "reputata".
> Proprio in questi giorni mi stannno assalendo le preoccupazioni, perché mi sento responsabile di ciò che sta accadendo e che accadrà.
> *Non mi sento in colpa e non provo senso di colpa. Sono sempre stata convinta di essere una conseguenza e non una causa. Ma mi sento fortemente responsabile*.


ecco, 
questo è un intervento illuminato  dall'intelligenza e dalla sensibilità


----------



## Arianna (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Pure io l'avrei data!
> La reputazione eh...


ça va sans dire :smile:


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> Sole, tu riesci sempre a mostrare nuove sfaccettature e nuovi punti di vista. Non posso darti reputazione, ma considerati "reputata".
> Proprio in questi giorni mi stannno assalendo le preoccupazioni, perché mi sento responsabile di ciò che sta accadendo e che accadrà.
> Non mi sento in colpa e non provo senso di colpa. Sono sempre stata convinta di essere una conseguenza e non una causa. Ma mi sento fortemente responsabile.


Scusami Arianna, ma la tua situazione , in sintesi, qual è?


----------



## elena_ (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Scusami Arianna, ma la tua situazione , in sintesi, qual è?


in estrema sintesi
io amante, lui separando


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' che a volte è molto più facile essere empatici quando, alla fine dei conti, la cosa non ci riguarda più di tanto.
> 
> E' un po' più difficile mettersi in gioco quando siamo coinvolti. E analizzare la situazione con obiettività. E' vero che la persona che tradisce ha la piena responsabilità ed è lei che deve rendere conto al proprio compagno.
> Ma l'amante è complice. E questa sua complicità ha un peso che ciascuno valuta a seconda della propria sensibilità, del proprio vissuto e dei propri valori di riferimento... anche a seconda del contesto, certo. E comunque infilarsi in una coppia è una questione delicata. Non dico cospargersi il capo di cenere, non serve a niente. Ma la totale indifferenza e il tirarsi totalmente fuori mi sembra un po' una rimozione... magari però sbaglio eh.


nel mio caso mi sento di dirti che sbagli.

E' proprio l'empatia del tradimento nei confronti del compagno dell'altro che non sento.
Cioè...non è che sono sbagliata io o siete sbagliati voi.
A me un tramonto fa cagare a voi, a te, magari piace.
Tu sei non sei una traditrice, e l'ho sempre sostenuto, io si.
E per come la ragione io, chi prova una qualsiasi cosa di empatico nei confronti della moglie (nel mio caso) è ipocrita.
E alla fine te ne fotti uguale se no uno/a non si farebbe l'amante.
E allora a cosa serve essere empatici o farsi scrupoli?

Sarò una stronza egoista ma se io avessi saputo che la ex di Mattia provava rimorso o scrupoli o una qualsiasi cosa che non fosse l'indifferenza, mi sarei incazzata doppio.

L'amante è complice?
Si, nel nascondere la propria storia parallela al SUO compagno, non al compagno dell'altro.

*Farsi l'amante per me è un piacere.
Se mi devo fare scrupoli o essere empatica con una donna a cui scopo il marito mi chiederei chi cazzo sono.*


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> ça va sans dire :smile:


sai...meglio specificare...

ci sono un sacco di maligni....


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> in estrema sintesi
> io amante, lui separando


Vabbè, quindi non stai con lui solo per fare un po' di ginnastica...


----------



## elena_ (3 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco,
> questo è un intervento illuminato  dall'intelligenza e dalla sensibilità


non saprei Minerva
non saprei


----------



## elena_ (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Vabbè, quindi non stai con lui solo per fare un po' di ginnastica...


direi di no
ormai lo considero il mio compagno a tutti gli effetti


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> direi di no
> ormai lo considero il mio compagno a tutti gli effetti


Bèh, ma allora il tuo caso è diverso da quello di Tebe. Immagino anche che per te non fosse abituale la frequentazione di persone impegnate.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Bèh, ma allora il tuo caso è diverso da quello di Tebe. Immagino anche che per te non fosse abituale la frequentazione di persone impegnate.


Acme...vorrei specificare che Manager, nella mia lunga carriera di traditrice è il secondo uomo sposato.
Non li vado a cacciare, in genere li evito.


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Acme...vorrei specificare che Manager, nella mia lunga carriera di traditrice è il secondo uomo sposato.
> Non li vado a cacciare, in genere li evito.


Ok. Era più per dire ad Elena che i suoi scrupoli li capisco un po' di più. C'è un coinvolgimento completamente diverso.


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo non puoi dirlo tebe, sai che non è vero.
> Prendi il caso di ferita, l'unica cosa che potrebbe spingerla alla separazione è il tradimento del marito (e il fatto che lavora ancora con lei), ed è solo quello il suo problema...dopo ben 3 anni dal fatto...
> *Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma anche qualcun altro/a nel forum è nella stessa situazione.*
> In un certo senso anche l'allontanamento di Sole è stato scaturito dal tradimento del marito, non prima (o almeno così mi è sembrato di capire).
> ...


Ciao,

non so se ti riferisci a me ...

ma in effetti ... la cause perché ci stiamo lasciando è il tradimento ...
io non sono in grado di superare e accettare un tale comportamento.

capisco le motivazioni ... le sue paure e angosce ... veramente, le capisco ...

ma tra di noi non cerano crepe nel rapporto ... 
cera solo una sua paura folle di rimanere solo e una incapacità di affrontare una situazione triste ...
e ciò ha a che vedere con la sua persona e non con il nostro rapporto ...
che per ben 18 anni è stato veramente un sogno ... 
ringrazio per aver potuto vivere una storia così ...

sienne


----------



## elena_ (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Bèh, ma allora il tuo caso è diverso da quello di Tebe. Immagino anche che per te non fosse abituale la frequentazione di persone impegnate.


immagini bene
io non sono una traditrice

ma 
paradossalmente
se vogliamo nemmeno Tebe lo è 
nella misura in cui non nasconde al suo partner di esserlo
poiché lei dice che tutti i suoi partner sono sempre stati a conoscenza di questa sua natura, compreso Mattia


----------



## elena_ (3 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non so se ti riferisci a me ...
> 
> ...


Ciao sienne
ho letto
mi spiace
davvero


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> immagini bene
> io non sono una traditrice
> 
> ma
> ...


Che sottolineo ancora una volta, a cui  avevo promesso di essere fedele.
Promessa che ho mantenuto (con difficoltà) per ben sette anni.
Lui invece, il fedele, no.
E il suo tradimento è successo circa tre anni fa.
E ho tradito adesso per la prima volta.


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> immagini bene
> io non sono una traditrice
> 
> ma
> ...


Appunto. Tu (ma anche io) e Tebe partiamo da presupposti diversi. Per questo noi siamo più inclini agli scrupoli di quanto lo sia lei. Ma se provo ad immaginarmi nei suoi panni, capisco perché lei non ne abbia.


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non so se ti riferisci a me ...
> 
> ...


Però, Sienne, se ci pensi un attimo, anche questo tradimento è una conseguenza. Nel vostro caso delle problematiche personali irrisolte del tuo partner.


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che sottolineo ancora una volta, a cui  avevo promesso di essere fedele.
> Promessa che ho mantenuto (con difficoltà) per ben sette anni.
> Lui invece, il fedele, no.
> E il suo tradimento è successo circa tre anni fa.
> E ho tradito adesso per la prima volta.


Ma vi siete ripromessi delle cose a tempo determinato????


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Però, Sienne, se ci pensi un attimo, anche questo tradimento è una conseguenza. Nel vostro caso delle problematiche personali irrisolte del tuo partner.


Ciao,

ed infatti ho lasciato lui e non ho preso a menate l'altra ...

ma vedi, ho letto tutta la loro corrispondenza ... 

all'inizio era amicizia e l'interesse comune la musica ...
uno spazio di cui lui aveva bisogno per respirare ...
lei però ci è andata con la carica di 100 ... 

quando leggi certe cose e poi le risposte ... noti chi cerca ... 
e lui dopo tanto tempo ci è stato ... 

una persona si può perdere nel dolore, paure, insicurezze, responsabilità ...
e non è giusto a profittarsene di ciò ...

sienne


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> quando leggi certe cose e poi le risposte ... noti chi cerca ...
> e lui dopo tanto tempo ci è stato ...
> 
> una persona si può perdere nel dolore, paure, insicurezze, responsabilità ...
> ...


Mah, che dilemma. Quando mi trovo davanti a storie come questa ammetto comunque una certa fatica a vederla in termini di "circonvenzione". Ti sto scrivendo con un gigantesco "?" che mi lampeggia nella testa, nel senso che è un tipo di quesito che mi fa arrovellare...


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma vi siete ripromessi delle cose a tempo determinato????


Ciao pompinaro (ops...scusa...mi è scappato. Ma fra noi..._flap flap_)
tenterò di essere chiara, ma se non capisci ti mando anche qualcosa con il linguaggio...che so...dei segni.


Solo a te poteva venire in mente di chiedermi una  cosa simile.
Che vai a preconcetti. Ammantondoti del tuo dolore. Tutti cattivi e tutti stronzi.
Solo una mente accecata come la tua poteva davvero fare una domanda del genere.


Tu sei stato tradito, esattamente come me, puoi capire bene la merda che scatta quando riponi la tua totale fiducia in un essere umano, e questo essere...che si era sempre dimostrato i qualche modo "migliore" su alcune cose...ti tradisce.
Tradisce la tua fiducia di persona innamorata prima ancora che con la scopata.
Ti tradisce così profondamente che passi giorni infiniti senza respirare ascoltando solo quel dolore sordo e bastardo che ti attanaglia lo stomaco e pensi.
No. Non così. Perchè.


Quandi daniele, con tutto il cuore.
Fottiti


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Mah, che dilemma. Quando mi trovo davanti a storie come questa ammetto comunque una certa fatica a vederla in termini di "circonvenzione". Ti sto scrivendo con un gigantesco "?" che mi lampeggia nella testa, nel senso che è un tipo di quesito che mi fa arrovellare...


però secondo me lei non la vede come circonvenzione, perchè se no non l'avrebbe lasciato.
sarebbe un contro senso con quello che dice.


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe, mi piace vedere come tu e Mattia siate una non coppia, ma perchè cavolo perdete ancora il tempo tra di voi? Siete già out e molto probabilmente per colpa sua, ma è un dato di fatto, non siete coppia.
Tu tradivi prima? Ok, va bene, ma per lui non lo hai più fatto, poi lui ti ha tradito ed ora tu lo tradisci e questo mostra chiaramente quanto non siate coppia, adesso siete due single che convivono, potrà piacerti, ma è la realtà dei fatti che si può vedere.
Ah, guarda che sei tu la pompinara del cazzo, purtroppo per te gaio non sono, piuttosto sono un misogino del cazzo.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

si dice  chi disprezza compra..   sta  forse nascendo un grande amore tra Daniele e Tebe wow


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, mi piace vedere come tu e Mattia siate una non coppia, ma perchè cavolo perdete ancora il tempo tra di voi? Siete già out e molto probabilmente per colpa sua, ma è un dato di fatto, non siete coppia.
> Tu tradivi prima? Ok, va bene, ma per lui non lo hai più fatto, poi lui ti ha tradito ed ora tu lo tradisci e questo mostra chiaramente quanto non siate coppia, adesso siete due single che convivono, potrà piacerti, ma è la realtà dei fatti che si può vedere.
> Ah, guarda che sei tu la pompinara del cazzo, purtroppo per te gaio non sono, piuttosto sono un misogino del cazzo.


Hai ragione.

Tu sei un cunnilnguaro, spero migliore di quanto io sia pompinara.(Tranquillo, non ci vuole molto, ce la puoi fare )

La tua risposta ti qualifica da solo.
Non ho bisogno di scriverti altro.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si dice  chi disprezza compra..   sta  forse nascendo un grande amore tra Daniele e Tebe wow


Impossibile.
Mi piacciono gli uomini.


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La tua risposta ti qualifica da solo.
> Non ho bisogno di scriverti altro.


ma quanto m i piacciono le frasi dette o scritte dalle donne, che non vogliono dire un cazzo ma sottointendono qualcosa...stupende!!! Poi che tutti si accorgono che ciò che hai scritto manca di un senso, bhe, quella è poca robetta, ma chi sei tu per pretendere di poter dire qualcosa che sia comprensibile ai molti? Meglio così, in fin dei conti è meglio essere criptici e non mostrare chiaramente quello che si pensa.


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Impossibile.
> Mi piacciono gli uomini.


Vero, sono un Koala!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Impossibile.
> Mi piacciono gli uomini.



avevo immaginato una sorta Bondage Dominazione Sadismo con strapon


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma quanto m i piacciono le frasi dette o scritte dalle donne, che non vogliono dire un cazzo ma sottointendono qualcosa...stupende!!! Poi che tutti si accorgono che ciò che hai scritto manca di un senso, bhe, quella è poca robetta, ma chi sei tu per pretendere di poter dire qualcosa che sia comprensibile ai molti? Meglio così, in *fin dei conti è meglio essere criptici e non mostrare chiaramente quello che si pensa.*


Continuo a dire che ti qualifichi da solo.
Sei l'unico su questo forum che mi "accusa" di non dire esattamente quello che penso.

E ti rispondo pure...


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> però secondo me lei non la vede come circonvenzione, perchè se no non l'avrebbe lasciato.
> sarebbe un contro senso con quello che dice.


Perché? Uno può capire, riconoscere lo stato di disagio che ha portato al tradimento, ma non accettare comunque di farsene carico per salvare il rapporto. Ci sono cose che superano le nostre forze. Ognuno ha i suoi limiti.


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> avevo immaginato una sorta Bondage Dominazione Sadismo con strapon


...ora che mi ci fai pensare...Non hai detto una stronzata....
Nuove frontiere di erotismo dolorifico che potrei sperimentare con lui....


mmmhhhhhhh


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Perché? Uno può capire, riconoscere lo stato di disagio che ha portato al tradimento, ma non accettare comunque di farsene carico per salvare il rapporto. Ci sono cose che superano le nostre forze. Ognuno ha i suoi limiti.


...però mi sembra che decada un pò tutto il suo ragionamento...
Io vivo in un certo modo perchè prendo molto seriamente le cose sentimentali e non sposo Mattia perchè non sono, oggi, ancora sicura che io possa stare con lui in salute e malattia, nella ricchezza e nella povertà e tutto il resto.
Nel mio immaginario il matrimonio è davvero per sempre, se non sulla carta (ci mancherebbe) ma sicuramente nel mio cuore.

E sapere che tuo marito, quello che hai sposato davanti a Dio (immagino sienne si sia sposata in chiesa) e che sapevi essere fragile quindi incline a farsi circuire...
hai promesso di stargli vicino sapendo questo...non puoi cadere dal pero dopo.
Ti eri già fatta carico di questo peso.


Poi ovviamente il discorso cambia  se lui dopo si è comportato da vero stronzo, ma non mi pare...

Non so come spiegarmi meglio...(mi sto facendo la ceretta quindi sono in una valle di dolore assoluto)


----------



## Sole (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> nel mio caso mi sento di dirti che sbagli.
> 
> E' proprio l'empatia del tradimento nei confronti del compagno dell'altro che non sento.
> Cioè...non è che sono sbagliata io o siete sbagliati voi.
> ...


Sul fatto che io non sono una traditrice mi sento d'accordo con te. Ho sempre detto che se non fossi stata tradita e delusa non avrei mai tradito. Ma vedi Tebe, non è che tradiscano solo i traditori senza scrupoli. E tu lo sai bene, visto che spesso parli del tuo uomo come di un fedele che ha tradito.

E quando parlo di tradimento, io parlo di tutti i tradimenti. Non dei tuoi o di quelli di qualcun altro.

Dici che è ipocrita farsi degli scrupoli? No, è semplicemente umano. Perchè siamo umani, non robot.
Tu puoi scegliere di non farti scrupoli e puoi riuscirci anche bene. Come puoi decidere di tradire il tuo uomo senza il minimo senso di colpa, visto che per te è un piacere.

Ma non si fa solo quello che si desidera pienamente.

L'animo umano è complesso e spesso ci si trova in conflitto, anche con se stessi. E ti dirò che io proprio dal conflitto con me stessa, dal mio mettermi in discussione, ho fatto un passo in avanti.

Se fossi andata avanti col paraocchi, senza mai problematizzare, dicendo 'ma sì, chi se ne fotte, trombiamo e godiamo alla faccia di tutti' non mi sarei mossa di un passo.

Perciò Tebe, io ti auguro davvero, prima o poi, di cogliere un minimo di conflitto in ciò che fai. Non di smettere di farlo eh, ma di cogliere magari aspetti che ora non cogli. Questo significa essere in evoluzione. E a questo proposito ti suggerisco di leggerti il post di Hiro, nel mio thread... il fatto che sia stato scritto da un traditore incallito con un po' di vita alla spalle, ti dovrebbe aprire nuove prospettive. E le nuove prospettive sono sempre auspicabili.

Nel frattempo, buon tradimento, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul fatto che io non sono una traditrice mi sento d'accordo con te. Ho sempre detto che se non fossi stata tradita e delusa non avrei mai tradito. Ma vedi Tebe, non è che tradiscano solo i traditori senza scrupoli. E tu lo sai bene, visto che spesso parli del tuo uomo come di un fedele che ha tradito.
> 
> E quando parlo di tradimento, io parlo di tutti i tradimenti. Non dei tuoi o di quelli di qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


Sole...... TI ADORO!!!!!!
:kiss:
:inlove:


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...però mi sembra che decada un pò tutto il suo ragionamento...
> Io vivo in un certo modo perchè prendo molto seriamente le cose sentimentali e non sposo Mattia perchè non sono, oggi, ancora sicura che io possa stare con lui in salute e malattia, nella ricchezza e nella povertà e tutto il resto.
> Nel mio immaginario il matrimonio è davvero per sempre, se non sulla carta (ci mancherebbe) ma sicuramente nel mio cuore.
> 
> ...


Tebe, quando si parla di sentimenti le cose non sono mai semplici e, spesso, neanche lineari.


----------



## Sole (3 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sole...... TI ADORO!!!!!!
> :kiss:
> :inlove:


Anche tu mi piaci Monsieur! E non solo quando parli di fellatio!


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul fatto che io non sono una traditrice mi sento d'accordo con te. Ho sempre detto che se non fossi stata tradita e delusa non avrei mai tradito. Ma vedi Tebe, non è che tradiscano solo i traditori senza scrupoli. E tu lo sai bene, visto che spesso parli del tuo uomo come di un fedele che ha tradito.
> 
> E quando parlo di tradimento, io parlo di tutti i tradimenti. Non dei tuoi o di quelli di qualcun altro.
> 
> ...




:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Tebina (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul fatto che io non sono una traditrice mi sento d'accordo con te. Ho sempre detto che se non fossi stata tradita e delusa non avrei mai tradito. Ma vedi Tebe, non è che tradiscano solo i traditori senza scrupoli. E tu lo sai bene, visto che spesso parli del tuo uomo come di un fedele che ha tradito.
> 
> E quando parlo di tradimento, io parlo di tutti i tradimenti. Non dei tuoi o di quelli di qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


Ti dico solo che la mia crescita, quella che tu stai affrontando ora, l'ho già fatta.
Una crescita in cui tutti i miei conflitti, tutti i miei sensi di colpa sono usciti tipo vaso di Pandora.
Tradimenti. Miei. Loro. E altro.
Gli aspetti li coglievo tutti prima, a discapito di me stessa.

Non sono nata cinica Sole.
E mi addolora un pò quello che mi hai scritto, perchè pensavo che tu avessi capito, al di là di Tebe.

Il mio percorso di merda e sangue durato ANNI  mi ha portata qui.


Io ho già dato grazie.
e porto solo le mie zavorre e quello che decido.


----------



## Sole (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che la mia crescita, quella che tu stai affrontando ora, l'ho già fatta.
> Una crescita in cui tutti i miei conflitti, tutti i miei sensi di colpa sono usciti tipo vaso di Pandora.
> Tradimenti. Miei. Loro. E altro.
> Gli aspetti li coglievo tutti prima, a discapito di me stessa.
> ...


Ma perchè addolorarti?

So bene che non sei una cinica superficiale. E che hai un percorso alle spalle, come tutti, qui.

Sarà che il mio lavoro è insegnare e quindi, specularmente, imparare. Ma io non mi sono mai sentita arrivata e finita. Il mio atteggiamento è quello di chi si aspetta di continuare a imparare, anche sentendomi sicura di ciò che sono. Tutto qui. Non intendevo addolorarti o giudicarti, solo farti notare che a volte, nella vita, capitano momenti in cui tutto quello che si dà per acquisito viene ribaltato e messo alla prova. E' normale, siamo in crescita. E la crescita è fatta di piccole e grandi cadute dalle quali ci si rialza, magari un po' acciaccati, ma pronti a rimettersi in gioco. Guai fermarsi... io la penso così


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma perchè addolorarti?
> 
> So bene che non sei una cinica superficiale. E che hai un percorso alle spalle, come tutti, qui.
> 
> Sarà che il mio lavoro è insegnare e quindi, specularmente, imparare. Ma io non mi sono mai sentita arrivata e finita. Il mio atteggiamento è quello di chi si aspetta di continuare a imparare, anche sentendomi sicura di ciò che sono. Tutto qui. Non intendevo addolorarti o giudicarti, solo farti notare che a volte, nella vita, capitano momenti in cui tutto quello che si dà per acquisito viene ribaltato e messo alla prova. E' normale, siamo in crescita. E la crescita è fatta di piccole e grandi cadute dalle quali ci si rialza, magari un po' acciaccati, ma pronti a rimettersi in gioco. Guai fermarsi... io la penso così



quanto sei bella!


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> a volte, nella vita, capitano momenti in cui tutto quello che si dà per acquisito viene ribaltato e messo alla prova. E' normale, siamo in crescita.


Quant'è vero...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quanto sei bella!


Davvero! :smile:


----------



## Tebina (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma perchè addolorarti?
> 
> So bene che non sei una cinica superficiale. E che hai un percorso alle spalle, come tutti, qui.
> 
> Sarà che il mio lavoro è insegnare e quindi, specularmente, imparare. Ma io non mi sono mai sentita arrivata e finita. Il mio atteggiamento è quello di chi si aspetta di continuare a imparare, anche sentendomi sicura di ciò che sono. Tutto qui. Non intendevo addolorarti o giudicarti, solo farti notare che a volte, nella vita, capitano momenti in cui tutto quello che si dà per acquisito viene ribaltato e messo alla prova. E' normale, siamo in crescita. E la crescita è fatta di piccole e grandi cadute dalle quali ci si rialza, magari un po' acciaccati, ma pronti a rimettersi in gioco. Guai fermarsi... io la penso così


Non era quello che intendevo dire o farti notare nel mio post, ma va bene.


----------



## Eliade (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ti dico solo che la mia crescita, quella che tu stai affrontando ora, l'ho già fatta.
> Una crescita in cui tutti i miei conflitti, tutti i miei sensi di colpa sono usciti tipo vaso di Pandora.
> Tradimenti. Miei. Loro. E altro.
> Gli aspetti li coglievo tutti prima, a discapito di me stessa.
> ...


Mmmmhhh...
Tebe perché ho come l'impressione che ti sia voluta fermare di proposito qui?


----------



## sienne (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...però mi sembra che decada un pò tutto il suo ragionamento...
> Io vivo in un certo modo perchè prendo molto seriamente le cose sentimentali e non sposo Mattia perchè non sono, oggi, ancora sicura che io possa stare con lui in salute e malattia, nella ricchezza e nella povertà e tutto il resto.
> Nel mio immaginario il matrimonio è davvero per sempre, se non sulla carta (ci mancherebbe) ma sicuramente nel mio cuore.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

no, non mi sono sposata in chiesa ...

ho voluto crederci ... veramente ... e in quel momento ci credevo ... 
ho amato ... e lo amo ancora questo uomo ... 

ma lui col matrimonio ha voluto spazzare quello che è stato e dimostrarmi il suo sentimento ...
ma seguirono mesi veramente difficili ...
lui per primo non si è perdonato ed è caduto in una depressione terribile ...

sienne


----------



## bubu (3 Giugno 2012)

Partendo dal presupposto che i primi a dover avere degli scrupoli sono i patners, trovo anche giusto che se si ha a che fare con un uomo o donna fedeli sarebbe meglio non stare a stuzzicarli, insomma a non indurli in tentazione.
Se una donna vuole son certa che riesca a sedurre un uomo, anche il più fedele...


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Se una donna vuole son certa che riesca a sedurre un uomo, anche il più fedele...


Non credo proprio. E scusami, ma non condivido neanche questo differenziare per generi. Mi sembra il solito cliché.


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> lui per primo non si è perdonato ed è caduto in una depressione terribile ...
> 
> sienne


Ecco: questa è una di quelle cose a cui mi riferivo quando parlavo di non riuscire ad andare oltre le nostre forze.


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sarò strana, ma di
> incazzate
> aggressive
> leopardate
> ne ho conosciute più come "sposate" e con figli, che non da single :sonar: ... sul serio!


invidia. Profonda, incontenibile invidia...


----------



## bubu (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Non credo proprio. E scusami, ma non condivido neanche questo differenziare per generi. Mi sembra il solito cliché.


  il fatto che per natura gli uomini siano meno capaci di trattenersi davanti alle tentazioni non lo dico io


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> invidia. Profonda, incontenibile invidia...


Io un indumento leopardato/zebrato/maculato non lo indosserei neanche se mi stessero garrotando...


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul fatto che io non sono una traditrice mi sento d'accordo con te. Ho sempre detto che se non fossi stata tradita e delusa non avrei mai tradito. Ma vedi Tebe, non è che tradiscano solo i traditori senza scrupoli. E tu lo sai bene, visto che spesso parli del tuo uomo come di un fedele che ha tradito.
> 
> E quando parlo di tradimento, io parlo di tutti i tradimenti. Non dei tuoi o di quelli di qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


Secondo me è impossibile scegliere di provare un sentimento, o farsi uno scrupolo. Anzi, di solito è sulla base dei sentimenti che poi operiamo le scelte. Di solito i danni li fai quando cerchi di ricondurre le scelte che fai su base emotiva ad un paradigma di razionalità (ed è anche il momento in cui passi da coglione davanti al mondo). L'unica cosa che puoi fare, quando hai ammucchiato un certo numero di ore di volo è conoscerti talmente bene da evitare anni luce prima questo o quel bivio che sai già che imboccheresti dalla parte sbagliata. Non si sceglie di essere cinici. ci si nasce o ci si diventa


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Non credo proprio. E scusami, ma non condivido neanche questo differenziare per generi. Mi sembra il solito cliché.


verissimo, è una regola che funziona benissimo anche al contrario, cambia solo l'ammontare di tempo e fatica necessaria.


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Io un indumento leopardato/zebrato/maculato non lo indosserei neanche se mi stessero garrotando...


io non me lo posso permettere...:scared:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> io non me lo posso permettere...:scared:


Dai, che ti starebbe benissimooooo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> invidia. Profonda, incontenibile invidia...


 Per le Sposate/Leopardate? Naaah
Non un solo capo zebrato è mai finito per sbaglio nel mio guardaroba :sonar:


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Dai, che ti starebbe benissimooooo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ROARRRRRR


----------



## antisquallido (3 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per le Sposate/Leopardate? Naaah
> Non un solo capo zebrato è mai finito per sbaglio nel mio guardaroba :sonar:


ma li vedi in giro, oh, se li vedi....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ROARRRRRR



Tigvotto mafchiooooneeee! :diavoletto:















:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ma li vedi in giro, oh, se li vedi....


 Eh sì! Ma finché sono le altre a 'leopardarsi', a me va benissimo :singleeye:

ari


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Secondo me è impossibile scegliere di provare un sentimento, o farsi uno scrupolo. Anzi, di solito è sulla base dei sentimenti che poi operiamo le scelte. Di solito i danni li fai quando cerchi di ricondurre le scelte che fai su base emotiva ad un paradigma di razionalità (ed è anche il momento in cui passi da coglione davanti al mondo). L'unica cosa che puoi fare, quando hai ammucchiato un certo numero di ore di volo è conoscerti talmente bene da evitare anni luce prima questo o quel bivio che sai già che imboccheresti dalla parte sbagliata. Non si sceglie di essere cinici. ci si nasce o ci si diventa


Mi sembra un'ottima sintesi, la condivido. Ho solo qualche dubbio sull'attribuire in toto al cinismo la messa in atto di determinate scelte.


----------



## Sole67 (3 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima sintesi, la condivido. Ho solo qualche dubbio sull'attribuire in toto al cinismo la messa in atto di determinate scelte.


Ma io piu'e che di cinismo parlerei di egoismo. Il cinico e' colui che e' indifferente ai sentimenti altrui , personalmente da amante penso ai miei di sentimenti  e non a quelli della moglie. Pertanto mi vedo egoista , questo si.


----------



## ACME (3 Giugno 2012)

Ecco, sì, egoismo, anche...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ROARRRRRR


brummm ... brummm :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Giugno 2012)

avete scritto troppo! 20 pagine di discussione mi rifiuto di leggerle!

qualcuno mi fa un riassuntino...please? :carneval::carneval:


_flap flap .....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:_


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per reato si intende chi crea un danno ad un altro
> a prescindere che sia civile o penale sempre di reato si tratta.
> 
> la tua condanna, la vivi ogni giorno vivendo inutilmente!



già a questo punto hai tritato il cazzo oltre ogni umana sopportazione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Giugno 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> Credo che invece chi è meno egocentrico e più incline a mettersi nei panni degli altri, sia più incline a farsi maggiori scrupoli.
> 
> *Ma posso anche sbagliarmi.*


infatti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> io parlo solo ed esclusivamente in base a ciò che ho vissuto o ciò che mi è stato raccontato. non entro in merito dei turbamenti di ognuno. premesso questo c'è da dire che la maggior parte delle persone affascinanti, quelle veramente affascinanti, sono occupate. soprattutto andando avanti con l'età.
> Secondo me, è meglio far l'amante di una gran donna sposata che accattarsi una di quelle tardone nullipare aggressive che ancora vanno per aperitivi a 45 anni. Inoltre spesso si gioca pulito con l'amante e sporco con la moglie.
> Detto questo, e mi riferisco anche al precedente post di Flavia,  quando stai buona buona, magari per anni, e subisci l'iniziativa dell'uomo sposato che ti lascia e ti piglia come vuole, bevendoti le sue panzane, non sei un'amante. Scusa la brutalità, ma sei una scopata.



mi piace assai come scrivi e quel che scrivi

quoto questo post per quotare tutti gli altri

già che ci sono: consigliami da quale libro di Chuck P. partire


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace assai come scrivi e quel che scrivi
> 
> quoto questo post per quotare tutti gli altri
> 
> già che ci sono: consigliami da quale libro di Chuck P. partire


Soffocare.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Soffocare.


Si bellissimo quel libro...:up:


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...però mi sembra che decada un pò tutto il suo ragionamento...
> Io vivo in un certo modo perchè prendo molto seriamente le cose sentimentali e non sposo Mattia perchè non sono, oggi, ancora sicura che io possa stare con lui in salute e malattia, nella ricchezza e nella povertà e tutto il resto.
> Nel mio immaginario il matrimonio è davvero per sempre, se non sulla carta (ci mancherebbe) ma sicuramente nel mio cuore.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

riprendo questo post, perché c'è qualcosa che non quadra ...

essere empatici - come dici di essere - significa tra l'altro anche cercare di vedere le cose con gli occhi dell'altro. 

tu parti per quello che secondo te è il matrimonio ... non per quello che è per me. 

ho convissuto per 18 anni, creando una famiglia ... a livello di sentimento non ci vedo nessuna differenza tra essere sposati o conviventi (parlo per me, per come ho vissuto quei 18 anni). 

i motivi per cui mi sono sposata poi, sono tanti ... tra l'altro anche perché in quel momento ci volevo credere. e tra l'altro era per me, come un nuovo inizio ... un ripartire ... un idea che avevamo già preso prima che io mi ammalassi ... 

cera la voglia di entrambi di cancellare quella parentesi sgradevole ...
lui alla fine ci è riuscito ... io no ... 
ma nel momento del matrimonio ero convinta che con un po' di pazienza si supera tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> già a questo punto hai tritato il cazzo oltre ogni umana sopportazione


e la contessa...invece di fare flap flap...fa flop flop!:carneval:
E so cassi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...



Azzo quante pagine, ma senza leggerle do la mia opinione.
Nel primo tradimento esiste "l'attenuante" di quelle emozioni che teoricamente non si possono tenere a bada, finito il primo tradimento teoricamente ci dovrebbe essere una consapevolezza di ragionamenti che pongono soprattutto il traditore a riflettere su stesso, e sempre teoricamente visto che si è entrato in un mondo dove per forza di cose si sa che dall'altra parte non ci sta solo l'amante, ci si pongono o dovrebbero porre delle domande sui traditi e sui figli di costoro e la loro vita. Di certo ci sono situazioni particolari dettate da rabbia, da delusioni, dall'attuale modo di vivere e vedere la vita, da mille altre particolari situazioni che portano a vivere il tradimento. Ma ciò sempre a parere mio non discolpa il traditore dal male che fa all'altro traditore al tradito e a se stesso. Ma non giudicherò male mai nessuno ed in nessuna occasione perchè consapevole del fatto che fondamentalmente l'essere umano sia buono, so anche quanto esso può essere cattivo, e parlo soprattutto della cattiveria e rabbia che egli stesso ha con se stesso e per "riflesso" con gli altri.


----------



## Cattivik (4 Giugno 2012)

Secondo me nel momento in cui non si usa l'inganno... "Tranquillo/a mangia sono dolci senza zucchero..." oppure "Prendi prima questa medicina miracolosa che anche se mangi tanti dolci non ti succede nulla" (N.d.r. Vedasi Lo zio in Jhonny Stecchino)... oppure qualsiasi altro tipo di sotterfugio... 

Siamo tutti maggiorenni... capaci di intendere e volere... 

Cattivik


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Secondo me nel momento in cui non si usa l'inganno... "Tranquillo/a mangia sono dolci senza zucchero..." oppure "Prendi prima questa medicina miracolosa che anche se mangi tanti dolci non ti succede nulla" (N.d.r. Vedasi Lo zio in Jhonny Stecchino)... oppure qualsiasi altro tipo di sotterfugio...
> 
> *Siamo tutti maggiorenni... capaci di intendere e volere...
> *
> Cattivik



arrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
ma questo nessuno lo nega! la responsabilità di chi decide di tradire è ovvia, nessuno viene traviato.
però chi sceglie la persona sposata o comunque impegnata è consapevole di entrare in un rapporto inopportunamente.


----------



## Cattivik (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> ma questo nessuno lo nega! la responsabilità di chi decide di tradire è ovvia, nessuno viene traviato.
> però chi sceglie la persona sposata o comunque impegnata è consapevole di entrare in un rapporto inopportunamente.


Vero... "_è consapevole di entrare in un rapporto inopportunamente" _però... se riesce ad entrare è perchè qualcuno gli apre la porta...

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> ma questo nessuno lo nega! la responsabilità di chi decide di tradire è ovvia, nessuno viene traviato.
> però chi sceglie la persona sposata o comunque impegnata è consapevole di entrare in un rapporto inopportunamente.


Appunto, nessuno dice che il mondo è fatto di gente che non sa stare in piedi da sola, ma questo non significa che se uno da una spinta ad un altro e questo cade la colpa sia al 100% di chi è caduto! Non riesco a capire tutto questo volersene lavare le mani in toto. Cazzo, siamo parte di uno stesso mondo, interagiamo volenti o nolenti, quindi le responsabilità non sono mai da una parte sola.
Io dico solo questo: non ci si può sentire affrancati al 100% dalla responsabilità di un evento accaduto in seguito ad una mia presa di posizione, per quanto questo evento ne sia lontano! Una componente di responsabilità c'è sempre, piccola o grande.
Partendo da questo presupposto, ma solo da questo è possibile dire che si sta agendo "consapevolmente", perchè si ammette fin dall'inizio il proprio coinvolgimento tanto in una propria azione quanto (proporzionalmente) nelle sue conseguenze.
Nessun divieto, nessuna censura. Facciamo quel che cazzo vogliamo, ci mancherebbe, ma non veniamo a dire che quel che deriva da quello che facciamo "non sono cazzi nostri". Poco o tanto lo sono sempre, altrimenti ci sono due sole soluzioni: o siamo idioti o in malafede.


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli amanti si devono fare scrupoli nei confronti dei compagni ufficiali degli altri?


Se la domanda resta cosi specifica, cioè nei confronti dei compagni ufficilali, a seconda dei casi la risposta potrebbe essere si o no.
E' una questione di responsabilità che in genere ricade prima di tutto sul traditore, in questo caso l'amante può sentirsi più o meno tirato in causa a seconda della propria coscienza. In fondo i casi non sono sempre gli stessi.

Diverso, direi, è il discorso in cui l'amante dovrebbe farsi degli scrupoli nei riguardi di ulteriori persone coinvolte, persone per le quali traditore e compagno ufficiale hanno il medesimo valore e che tra di esse non vogliono vi sia conflitto. Sono i figli e la famiglia in genere.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Vero... "_è consapevole di entrare in un rapporto inopportunamente" _però... se riesce ad entrare è perchè qualcuno gli apre la porta...
> 
> Cattivik


lapalissiano:sbatti:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Se la domanda resta cosi specifica, cioè nei confronti dei compagni ufficilali, a seconda dei casi la risposta potrebbe essere si o no.
> E' una questione di responsabilità che in genere ricade prima di tutto sul traditore, in questo caso l'amante può sentirsi più o meno tirato in causa a seconda della propria coscienza. In fondo i casi non sono sempre gli stessi.
> 
> Diverso, direi, è il discorso in cui l'amante dovrebbe farsi degli scrupoli nei riguardi di ulteriori persone coinvolte, persone per le quali traditore e compagno ufficiale hanno il medesimo valore e che tra di esse non vogliono vi sia conflitto. Sono i figli e la famiglia in genere.


Premesso che la donna che ora ''vedo''e'single...cerco di restarne fuori di solito.
Ad esempio del marito della tipa con la quale poco tempo fa',avevo iniziato una storia,ho imparato solo ora che ha 8 anni piu'di me.stop.non ho mai chiesto,ne voglio sapere nulla.
Considera che ha figlie ultra maggiorenni...non so se inseguirei una con bambini piccoli,come fa 'Tebe...non credo..lo troverei inopportuno..con tante donne proprio una cosi'.No.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lapalissiano:sbatti:


Un po' come il politico che dice: "Ma si, per quel favore i soldi io glieli ho chiesti..... ,MA E' LUI CHE ME LI HA DATI!"


----------



## Cattivik (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> ma questo nessuno lo nega! la responsabilità di chi decide di tradire è ovvia, nessuno viene traviato.
> però chi sceglie la persona sposata o comunque impegnata *è consapevole di entrare in un rapporto inopportunamente*.



lapalissiano:sbatti:

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> arrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
> ma questo nessuno lo nega! la responsabilità di chi decide di tradire è ovvia, nessuno viene traviato.
> però chi sceglie la persona sposata o comunque impegnata è consapevole di entrare in un rapporto inopportunamente.


ma il 3d non era sull'opportuno o meno.
Era solo sul sentirsi in difetto verso il tradito dell'altro.

Cosa molto diversa.

L'opportunità o meno non era messa in discussione.


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> lapalissiano:sbatti:
> 
> Cattivik



:rotfl::up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma il 3d non era sull'opportuno o meno.
> Era *solo sul sentirsi in difetto verso il tradito dell'altro*.
> 
> Cosa molto diversa.
> ...


Ragionare a compartimenti stagni non fa per me. Ho una visione più "olistica" della vita, quindi finora ho risposto in questi termini. Estirpare ed isolare un singolo particolare da un contesto ampio come quello dei rapporti umani mi pare non solo limitativo, ma pure inutile.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> lapalissiano:sbatti:
> 
> Cattivik


scusa ti dispiace usare un altro ometto che il mio ha un leggerissimo mal di testa?


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ragionare a compartimenti stagni non fa per me. Ho una visione più "olistica" della vita, quindi finora ho risposto in questi termini. Estirpare ed isolare un singolo particolare da un contesto ampio come quello dei rapporti umani mi pare non solo limitativo, ma pure inutile.


Può sembrarti quello che vuoi ma di fatto nessuno l'ha messo in discussione il fatto dell'essere opportuno o meno dimostrando che siamo d'accordo quindi non capisco perchè insistere su una cosa su cui c'è accordo.

E non è a comportamenti stagni questo ragionamento perchè abbiamo toccato quasi tutto lo scibile in 40 pagine di post non trovandoci d'accordo solo sulla domanda del post, che non è sull'opportunità ma su tutt'altro.

Se poi vogliamo continuare a fare dei minestroni su tutto va bene


----------



## Cattivik (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ti dispiace usare un altro ometto che il mio ha un leggerissimo mal di testa?


Tuo??? 

Ma mi aveva detto che era il trombamico di Mons....

Cattivik


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Tuo???
> 
> Ma mi aveva detto che era il trombamico di Mons....
> 
> Cattivik


sei consapevole di essere entrato inopportunamente in un rapporto consolidato ?


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> riprendo questo post, perché c'è qualcosa che non quadra ...
> 
> ...



Come vedi Sienne, non tutte le cose sono bianche o nere e ognuno di noi ha le proprie "scusanti" o i propri limiti.

ma nessuno è migliore di nessuno in sostanza, siamo tutti nella merda per una cosa o per l'altra.
E gli unici giudici alla fine, siamo solo noi stessi.

Anche se il mondo ne è pieno.
Ah, è pieno anche di _pissicologi _che tutto sanno e tutto vedono.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Tuo???
> 
> Ma mi aveva detto che era il trombamic*o* di Mons....
> 
> Cattivik


Non ti ci provare, io son cultor della patata.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Può sembrarti quello che vuoi ma di fatto nessuno l'ha messo in discussione il fatto dell'essere opportuno o meno dimostrando che siamo d'accordo quindi non capisco perchè insistere su una cosa su cui c'è accordo.
> 
> E non è a comportamenti stagni questo ragionamento perchè abbiamo toccato quasi tutto lo scibile in 40 pagine di post non trovandoci d'accordo solo sulla domanda del post, che non è sull'opportunità ma su tutt'altro.
> 
> Se poi vogliamo continuare a fare dei minestroni su tutto va bene


No, non si tratta di minestroni, ma di ricerca di regole base cui poggiarsi. Il minestrone esce quando si voglion spiegar le nuvole senza parlar del mare......


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Gente come manager tradisce perchè a casa non è felice*.
> Colpa sua ? Colpa della moglie?
> Non mi interessa.
> Il tradimento è un pacco regalo che la coppia si confeziona tutta da sola, quando si parla di fedeli.
> ...


Attenzione ragazza: affermazione molto pericolosa. Perchè è un attimo confondere la felicità con l'euforia, ma la felicità ciascuno riesce a misurarla bene solo quando l'ha persa purtroppo. Era quella copertina calda che rimpiangiamo quando abbiamo freddo. E nessun altro può dirci se siamo o meno felici, perchè spesso non lo sappiamo neppure noi... a malapena sappiamo di essere infelici, perchè a volte pensiamo di esserlo e poi, quando l'infelicità arriva davvero, capiamo che eravamo solo annoiati. Ecco perchè non è saggio provare a misurare la felicità altrui...


----------



## Cattivik (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei consapevole di essere entrato inopportunamente in un rapporto consolidato ?


... o era il rapporto ad essere consolidato in modo inopportuno...

... o il rapporto era inopportuno anche se consolidato...

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> No, non si tratta di minestroni, ma di ricerca di regole base cui poggiarsi. Il minestrone esce quando si voglion spiegar le nuvole senza parlar del mare......


E va bè.
Continuo a non capire ma mi adeguo.

Minchia riesci ad essere contro anche quando ti dico che sono d'accordo.

Scopare?


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Attenzione ragazza: affermazione molto pericolosa. Perchè è un attimo confondere la felicità con l'euforia, ma la felicità ciascuno riesce a misurarla bene solo quando l'ha persa purtroppo. Era quella copertina calda che rimpiangiamo quando abbiamo freddo. E nessun altro può dirci se siamo o meno felici, perchè spesso non lo sappiamo neppure noi... a malapena sappiamo di essere infelici, perchè a volte pensiamo di esserlo e poi, quando l'infelicità arriva davvero, capiamo che eravamo solo annoiati. Ecco perchè non è saggio provare a misurare la felicità altrui...


No, hai ragione...ma devo spiegare meglio, l'avevo già spiegato in qualche post prima.

vedo manager un fedele come Mattia, ovvero uno che ha tradito perchè con me non era felice.

Ho fatto questa supposizione per distinguerlo dal mio modo di tradire...il tutto era sugli scrupoli che eventualmente manager potrebbe farsi su Mattia in quanto due fedeli....

Oddio sono stata chiara?

Poi a me non fotte nulla se lui a casa è felice o meno, non cambia niente perchè è una parte sua e solo sua in cui non voglio entrare.
Le motivazioni del perchè lui tradisce non mi interessano minimamente


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...



Nooo ma che scherzi? Ma chissenefrega, basta che ci divertiamo noi, giusto?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Attenzione ragazza: affermazione molto pericolosa. Perchè è un attimo confondere la felicità con l'euforia, ma la felicità ciascuno riesce a misurarla bene solo quando l'ha persa purtroppo. Era quella copertina calda che rimpiangiamo quando abbiamo freddo. E nessun altro può dirci se siamo o meno felici, perchè spesso non lo sappiamo neppure noi... a malapena sappiamo di essere infelici, perchè a volte pensiamo di esserlo e poi, quando l'infelicità arriva davvero, capiamo che eravamo solo annoiati. Ecco perchè non è saggio provare a misurare la felicità altrui...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


anch'io sono tanto infelice a casa...lo dico spesso sai...liti tutte le sere..povero Lothar..mica tradirebbe se no..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:..il mondo e'pieno di fagiane amica mia....


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Nooo ma che scherzi? Ma chissenefrega, basta che ci divertiamo noi, giusto?


hemmm...almeno hai risposto alla domanda senza dire che le verruche sono una conseguenza del tradimento...


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> 
> anch'io sono tanto infelice a casa...lo dico spesso sai...liti tutte le sere..povero Lothar..mica tradirebbe se no..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:..il mondo e'pieno di fagiane amica mia....


Lothar ho già risposto.
Era solo un esempio. Io non so la situazione di manager e non la voglio nemmeno sapere.
Non ho mai voluto saperla da nessun mio amante.
Me ne frego delle motivazioni per cui l'altro tradisce.

Ma hai ragione.
Il mondo è davvero pieno di fagiane ma anche fagiani purtroppo


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar ho già risposto.
> Era solo un esempio. Io non so la situazione di manager e non la voglio nemmeno sapere.
> Non ho mai voluto saperla da nessun mio amante.
> Me ne frego delle motivazioni per cui l'altro tradisce.
> ...


ti ho pestato la coda di paglia???


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2012)

*non sono riuscita a leggere tutto...*

... quindi può essere che ripeta concetti già espressi da altri, scusate.
Il discorso delle responsabilità è ovviamente molto soggettivo perchè ciascuno riconosce le proprie in maniera diversa. Io condivido ad esempio il pensiero di Luna, di base. Ma volevo aggiungere: se noi non siamo responsabili delle azioni compiute da altri come reazione ad una nostra azione, potremmo dire che la corruzione non esiste, infatti se io offro dei soldi ad una persona perchè questa compia un illecito nel mio interesse, che colpa posso avere io se questa accetta? Però la società civile ha sancito che anche indurre in tentazione è una colpa. Non parliamo della religione... e mi viene in mente anche la domanda che feci ad un teologo tanto tempo fa: perchè dopo il peccato originale Adamo ed Eva furono cacciati dal paradiso e al serpente non successe nulla? In fondo era stato lui a tentare Eva... Mi fu risposto : perchè il serpente, che rappresenta il proibito, il male, fa parte della vita,  il suo lavoro è quello di tentare, il nostro quello di riconoscere quello che è giusto nonostante le sue proposte, lui non ha punizione perchè per sua natura non ha colpa, svolgendo il ruolo che è suo. Quindi ognuno ha la responsabilità delle sue azioni, chi tradisce ha quella del tradimento, chi ha fatto la proposta ha la responsabilità della tentazione, non sarà cacciato dall'Eden... ma ha scelto di ricoprire un ruolo che, per la mia coscienza, è piuttosto scomodo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E va bè.
> Continuo a non capire ma mi adeguo.
> 
> Minchia riesci ad essere contro anche quando ti dico che sono d'accordo.
> ...



Dai, non essere cattiva, lo sai che io in questo periodo sono ridotto al bricolage  Non girare il coltello nella piaga!


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Gli amanti si devono fare scrupoli nei confronti dei compagni ufficiali degli altri?


Gli amanti, per loro stessa natura, sono oggetti morali, sono strumenti di malafede ed al contempo sono anche funzionali di etica, di etica altrui, sempre e comunque.
Il ruolo di amante si ritaglia nell'illegittimità, nell'immoralità e nell'illogicità.
Per questo è qualcosa di più di un'obliteratrice meccanica e qualcosa meno di un operatore di sollievo.
Solitamente vittima del luddismo del legittimo consorte, il povero amante, si agita tra mille vaneggimenti che sono tanto più umilianti quanto deformata è la considerazione di sè stesso che, da carne da macello del piacere, si autoproclama legittimo compagno di giochi sentimentali.
Tali pretese sono da considerarsi non solo palesemente infondate, ma anche ridicole oltre ogni forma e dimensione.
Una persona che sia così ebete da farsi toccare con diffusa lascivia da un carcamano, le cui stesse carezze sono le croci sul golgota di ogni dignità e limpidezza, ed al contempo usare più cura per gl'altrui congiunti di quanta non ne dimostri il sui compagnuccio di soffregamenti, diviene non solo buffo come un ministro di culto che bestemmia, ma anche disfunzionale per il proprio benessere, come un pagliaccio che non sa più far ridere neppure i bambini più stupidi.
E tutto perchè il tradimento rende la menzogna necessaria così come l'immoralità virale.
Chiunque entri nel lotto delle scapezzolate segrete, diviene un verme di fango, un ilota ed un paria che non potrà cambiare mai più casta, non fino alle prossime reincarnazioni, molte, molte reincarnazioni.
Gente che non bisognerebbe toccare neppure con una bastone lungo due metri va a sfregare dove il corpo è più umido, molle e facilmente contagiabile, una lebbra senza penicillina che senza igiene si moltiplica come escherichia su un succosso agar agar da cultura, e un marchio che resta eterno e brucia sul cuore, sempre che si abbia un cuore dove apporlo ed occhi per volgersi a lui.
E la fede è come quel gattino nero, servo e famiglio delle streghe che mangiavano segale ammuffita, che si trova nella macchina infernale di Schroedinger, ed è sempre mezzo vivo e mezzo morto finchè non lo si guarda, ma guardandolo lo si uccide se è ancora vivo ed allora tanto meglio non farlo, mai.
E pensare che non ci si deve interessare di nessuno, che tanto nessuno lo merita, e se lo meritasse non sarebbe certo compito nostro dirgli che ha il gatto morto, o la moglie che misera l'aspetta a casa od il marito che lavora dodici ore al giorno per dare da mangiare a lei ed ai suoi figli.
Certo, il gatto morirebbe solo a guardarlo, poverino...
E i gatti morti sanno un cattivo odore, soprattutto quando comuncia a far caldo e viene la bella stagione.
E noi non vogliamo mica puzzare di gatto morto, no?
Meglio non guardare allora.
Meglio non sapere chi c'è oltre quella donna che viene da noi in segreto o quell'uomo che dice così tante bugie a tutti pur di togliersi i pantaloni in quel lurido motel.
Sì quel motel era proprio lurido!
Un po' come chi non guarda.
Però il gatto è felice.
E mezzo morto.
Per sempre.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gli amanti, per loro stessa natura, sono oggetti morali, sono strumenti di malafede ed al contempo sono anche funzionali di etica, di etica altrui, sempre e comunque.
> Il ruolo di amante si ritaglia nell'illegittimità, nell'immoralità e nell'illogicità.
> Per questo è qualcosa di più di un'obliteratrice meccanica e qualcosa meno di un operatore di sollievo.
> Solitamente vittima del luddismo del legittimo consorte, il povero amante, si agita tra mille vaneggimenti che sono tanto più umilianti quanto deformata è la considerazione di sè stesso che, da carne da macello del piacere, si autoproclama legittimo compagno di giochi sentimentali.
> ...


Spero che finché ci sarai, Rabarbaro, non manchino mai i muri cui volger le terga per prostrarmi a te


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Spero che finché ci sarai, Rabarbaro, non manchino mai i muri cui volger le terga per prostrarmi a te


Oh, non parlarmi di muri che in questo periodo, per quelli della mia zona, sono fortemente stressanti...


----------



## Flavia (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, hai ragione...ma devo spiegare meglio, l'avevo già spiegato in qualche post prima.
> 
> vedo manager un fedele come Mattia, ovvero uno che ha tradito perchè con me non era felice.
> 
> ...


non ho letto tutto perchè la discussione è cresciuta molto in poco tempo
ripeto io ero in una situazione un pò anomala in quanti lui era già separato, quindi nei confronti della moglie non ho mai sentito particolari sensi di colpa
però nei confronti dei figli (3 più che adolescenti) mi sono fatta sempre mille paranoie


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, non parlarmi di muri che in questo periodo, per quelli della mia zona, sono fortemente stressanti...


Azz, ho pestato una cacca. Pardon


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Azz, ho pestato una cacca. Pardon


Un grandioso gesto apotropaico che, se si indossano i sandali, è due volte più efficace!


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Un grandioso gesto apotropaico che, se si indossano i sandali, è due volte più efficace!


Mi sa che in questo momento vi affidate a ben altro, dalle vostre parti intendo. Comunque complimenti per lo spirito, sempre alto.


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto perchè la discussione è cresciuta molto in poco tempo
> ripeto io ero in una situazione un pò anomala in quanti lui era già separato, quindi nei confronti della moglie non ho mai sentito particolari sensi di colpa
> però nei confronti dei figli (3 più che adolescenti) mi sono fatta sempre mille paranoie


E' apprezabile. E poi tu stessa divieni coerente nel momento in cui lui lo era nel vostro rapporto.

Non si possono porre limiti alle proprie responsabilità. Si può solo scegliere di non considerarle. Dopotutto in questi ambiti non vi è il deterrente della punibilità e tutto viene rimesso alla propria coscienza.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' apprezabile. E poi tu stessa divieni coerente nel momento in cui lui lo era nel vostro rapporto.
> 
> *Non si possono porre limiti alle proprie responsabilità. Si può solo scegliere di non considerarle. Dopotutto in questi ambiti non vi è il deterrente della punibilità e tutto viene rimesso alla propria coscienza*.


Oggi a forza di prostrarmi rischio un ernia.
grazie comunque, Jon


----------



## Flavia (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' apprezabile. E poi tu stessa divieni coerente nel momento in cui lui lo era nel vostro rapporto.
> 
> Non si possono porre limiti alle proprie responsabilità. Si può solo scegliere di non considerarle. Dopotutto in questi ambiti non vi è il deterrente della punibilità e tutto viene rimesso alla propria coscienza.


più che amante credo che il termine più adatto nel mio caso era "nuova compagna"
mille e mille paranoie, domande del tipo e se, magari... 3 figli sono una grande responsabilità, anche per i nuovi compagni
lui è sempre stato, e sono convinta che ancora è un ottimo padre
P.S: lui la coerenza non sa nemmeno dove sta di casa:smile:


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Oggi a forza di prostrarmi rischio un ernia.
> grazie comunque, Jon


Non c'è di che MM.

Ti aiuto volentieri. Anzi, adesso che so che rischi un'ernia, facciamo che i pesi sopra i 25kg li prendo io...ok?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

*per ulteriori dubbi*

potete rivolgervi ad Wanna Marchi, lavora nel bar-ristorante La Malmaison in via Torriani, a Milano.


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> più che amante credo che il termine più adatto nel mio caso era "nuova compagna"
> mille e mille paranoie, domande del tipo e se, magari... 3 figli sono una grande responsabilità, anche per i nuovi compagni
> lui è sempre stato, e sono convinta che ancora è un ottimo padre
> P.S: lui la coerenza non sa nemmeno dove sta di casa:smile:


Diciamo che il vostro era un caso "pulito" e tu zelante in responsabilità.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non c'è di che MM.
> 
> Ti aiuto volentieri. Anzi, adesso che so che rischi un'ernia, facciamo che i pesi sopra i 25kg li prendo io...ok?



Tranquillo, ho il fisico


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tranquillo, ho il fisico


Menomale, che per me è un periodo di fiacca.


----------



## Circe (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...


io direi che gli amanti in primo luogo dovrebbero farsi scrupoli per i propri compagni...poi penso che chi tradisce è essenzialmente una persona egoista ed egocentrica, e che non  ha abbastanza cuore da fregarsene del male che fa agli altri. Io sono una tradita pallosa lo so, ma è quello che penso. Certo che se fosse capitato a me con il marito di un'amica, gli scrupoli mi avrebbero talmente lacerato che avrei mollato dopo poco tempo. Cercarsi un uomo libero no?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> io direi che gli amanti in primo luogo dovrebbero farsi scrupoli per i propri compagni...poi penso che chi tradisce è essenzialmente una persona egoista ed egocentrica, e che non  ha abbastanza cuore da fregarsene del male che fa agli altri. Io sono una tradita pallosa lo so, ma è quello che penso. Certo che se fosse capitato a me con il marito di un'amica, gli scrupoli mi avrebbero talmente lacerato che avrei mollato dopo poco tempo. *Cercarsi un uomo libero no?*


Seeee...tu non puoi capire quanto tira la fede al dito.....


----------



## Circe (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Seeee...tu non puoi capire quanto tira la fede al dito.....


cioè?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> cioè?


Non saprei dirti quanto sia vero o no, se siano solo chiacchiere da bar oppure no, ma a quanto pare sembra che la fede al dito di un uomo sia, per molte, l'equivalente del classico pelo per i carri di buoi per un uomo.


----------



## Circe (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non saprei dirti quanto sia vero o no, se siano solo chiacchiere da bar oppure no, ma a quanto pare sembra che la fede al dito di un uomo sia, per molte, l'equivalente del classico pelo per i carri di buoi per un uomo.


boh....io il rimescolamento e lo scambio di fluidi - come lo chiama Tebe - non lo preferisco. Io lo vorrei libero....e poi credo che quello di prendersi il marito o la moglie degli altri sia solo una sfida, una malata voglia di dimostrare ad un altro quanto si è seducenti e sexy. Perchè poi quelle stesse persone all'interno della coppia magari sono solo frustrati senza grandi entusiami..... mi sbaglierò, non lo so...questo è il mio pensiero....


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> boh....io il rimescolamento e lo scambio di fluidi - come lo chiama Tebe - non lo preferisco. Io lo vorrei libero....e poi credo che quello di prendersi il marito o la moglie degli altri sia solo una sfida, una malata voglia di dimostrare ad un altro quanto si è seducenti e sexy. Perchè poi quelle stesse persone all'interno della coppia magari sono solo frustrati senza grandi entusiami..... mi sbaglierò, non lo so...questo è il mio pensiero....



ciao Circe..guarda che ha ragione Tuba..attira perche'l'equazione e'.....sposato,non rompe,non si innamora,si scopa,e poi lui va dalla moglie..nessun rischio.Io la tendo sempre al dito..anche quando non dovrei...


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> boh....io il rimescolamento e lo scambio di fluidi - come lo chiama Tebe - non lo preferisco. Io lo vorrei libero....e poi credo che quello di prendersi il marito o la moglie degli altri sia solo una sfida, una malata voglia di dimostrare ad un altro quanto si è seducenti e sexy. Perchè poi quelle stesse persone all'interno della coppia magari sono solo frustrati senza grandi entusiami..... mi sbaglierò, non lo so...questo è il mio pensiero....


per me la fai troppo complicata, sai?

mi sa che piu' prosaicamente sia per penuria di cacciagione libera e se sa che quanno morde la fame so' cazzi......

ahahahahah


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> e poi credo che quello di prendersi il marito o la moglie degli altri sia solo una sfida


"Prendersi"?????


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> boh....io il rimescolamento e lo scambio di fluidi - come lo chiama Tebe - non lo preferisco. Io lo vorrei libero....e poi credo che quello* di prendersi il marito o la moglie degli altri sia solo una sfida, una malata voglia di dimostrare ad un altro quanto si è seducenti e sexy*. Perchè poi quelle stesse persone all'interno della coppia magari sono solo frustrati senza grandi entusiami..... mi sbaglierò, non lo so...questo è il mio pensiero....


Non sono d'accordo, mai vissuta così. E poi prendersi in che senso?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)




----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> View attachment 4669


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Circe..guarda che ha ragione Tuba..attira perche'l'equazione e'.....sposato,non rompe,non si innamora,si scopa,e poi lui va dalla moglie..nessun rischio.Io la tendo sempre al dito..anche quando non dovrei...


O forse se sposato vuol dire che una donna ce l'ha e se una donna ce l'ha vuol dire che è un tipo raccomandabile no...cioè ho notato sta cosa nei privè...ossia le donne preferiscono avvicinare uomini in coppia per certe faccendine che i singles presenti...al punto che i singles maschi sono ammessi ( anche se paganti) solo in certe proporzioni...

Ma a me capita sempre questo...
ma come è possibile che un nano schifido del genere abbia al suo fianco na stragnocca del genere?

Cioè io dico...un brutto in famiglia basta no?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Un signore distinto suona alla porta di una bella casalinga e le dice: "Le piace prenderlo in bocca?".
Esterrefatta la signora da' del villano all'uomo e gli chiude la porta in faccia.
Il giorno dopo lo stesso uomo risuona alla porta e le chiede: "Le piace prenderlo nel didietro?".
Ancora piu' inorridita la signora urla: "Porco, villano, come si permette!" e gli richiude la porta in faccia.
Il terzo giorno il signore si ripresenta e le chiede: "Le piace, signora, un po' di sado-maso?".
La signora questa volta e' veramente furiosa e minaccia di chiamare la polizia; poi gli sbatte la porta in faccia.
Non potendone piu' si confida con il marito che decide di appostarsi dietro alla porta, in modo da poter intervenire quando il signore ritorna.
Ed infatti il giorno dopo il signore si presenta e la signora va ad aprire, rassicurata della vicinanza del marito.
Il signore ancora una volta fa le sue proposte oscene: "Buongiorno, signora, le piace dire parole sconce mentre fa all'amore?".
La signora sta al gioco e dice: "Certo, mi piace molto".
E il signore: "Allora, signora, puo' dire a suo marito, visto che ha gia' tutto in casa, che non ha motivo di frequentare mia moglie?".


----------



## antisquallido (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Dai, che ti starebbe benissimooooo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tigvotto mafchiooooneeee! :diavoletto:


scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scu.sa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa.
sono etero, è un mio limite.


----------



## antisquallido (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O forse se sposato vuol dire che una donna ce l'ha e se una donna ce l'ha vuol dire che è un tipo raccomandabile no...cioè ho notato sta cosa nei privè...ossia le donne preferiscono avvicinare uomini in coppia per certe faccendine che i singles presenti...al punto che i singles maschi sono ammessi ( anche se paganti) solo in certe proporzioni...
> 
> Ma a me capita sempre questo...
> ma come è possibile che un nano schifido del genere abbia al suo fianco na stragnocca del genere?
> ...


il punto è che, nell'immaginario comune, lo sposato "funziona", soprattutto per la donna sposata anch'ella. semplice parità delle armi.


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scu.sa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa.
> sono etero, è un mio limite.


azz... se copia come a sqquola qua......

stai proprio frecato...

ahahahahah


----------



## antisquallido (4 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi piace assai come scrivi e quel che scrivi
> 
> quoto questo post per quotare tutti gli altri
> 
> già che ci sono: consigliami da quale libro di Chuck P. partire


rabbia
soffocare
fight club (se non hai visto il film)
gang bang
dannazioneoppure
rabbia
soffocare
gang bang
dannazione
fight club (se hai visto il film)
ciao!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scu.sa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa,scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa,scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa, scusa.
> sono etero, è un mio limite.



Ma pure io!!! Fesso! :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti ho pestato la coda di paglia???


Per cosa?
Ho detto che non ne voglio sapere niente a priori cosa c'entra la coda di paglia?


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma pure io!!! Fesso! :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


almeno siete onesti e ve riconoscete le qualita'...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non saprei dirti quanto sia vero o no, se siano solo chiacchiere da bar oppure no, ma a quanto pare sembra che la fede al dito di un uomo sia, per molte, l'equivalente del classico pelo per i carri di buoi per un uomo.


quindi molte donne sono delle vere stronze


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un signore distinto suona alla porta di una bella casalinga e le dice: "Le piace prenderlo in bocca?".
> Esterrefatta la signora da' del villano all'uomo e gli chiude la porta in faccia.
> Il giorno dopo lo stesso uomo risuona alla porta e le chiede: "Le piace prenderlo nel didietro?".
> Ancora piu' inorridita la signora urla: "Porco, villano, come si permette!" e gli richiude la porta in faccia.
> ...



gelo. tristezza.


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... quindi può essere che ripeta concetti già espressi da altri, scusate.
> Il discorso delle responsabilità è ovviamente molto soggettivo perchè ciascuno riconosce le proprie in maniera diversa. Io condivido ad esempio il pensiero di Luna, di base. Ma volevo aggiungere: se noi non siamo responsabili delle azioni compiute da altri come reazione ad una nostra azione, potremmo dire che la corruzione non esiste, infatti se io offro dei soldi ad una persona perchè questa compia un illecito nel mio interesse, che colpa posso avere io se questa accetta? Però la società civile ha sancito che anche indurre in tentazione è una colpa. Non parliamo della religione... e mi viene in mente anche la domanda che feci ad un teologo tanto tempo fa: perchè dopo il peccato originale Adamo ed Eva furono cacciati dal paradiso e al serpente non successe nulla? In fondo era stato lui a tentare Eva... Mi fu risposto : perchè il serpente, che rappresenta il proibito, il male, fa parte della vita,  il suo lavoro è quello di tentare, il nostro quello di riconoscere quello che è giusto nonostante le sue proposte, lui non ha punizione perchè per sua natura non ha colpa, svolgendo il ruolo che è suo. Quindi ognuno ha la responsabilità delle sue azioni, chi tradisce ha quella del tradimento, chi ha fatto la proposta ha la responsabilità della tentazione, non sarà cacciato dall'Eden... ma ha scelto di ricoprire un ruolo che, per la mia coscienza, è piuttosto scomodo.


Sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con te ma nel caso specifico del tradimento, a meno che come dico sempre "la preda" in questione non sia un conoscente o un amico, e sopratutto compagno di un amica...continuo a non vedere perchè dovrei farmi scrupoli per la moglie.
io me li faccio con Mattia.

Indubbiamente il discorso sarebbe molto diverso se la moglie in questione fosse una mia amica o una che conosco.
ma non mi verrebbe nemmeno in mente.
Piuttosto la blindo.
sarebbero sensi di colpa e scrupoli a manetta e non reggerei.
Una scopata non vale questo e lo sempre messo in chiaro


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi molte donne sono delle vere stronze


In questo caso, andando per gradi, il più ...(quello che volete)...dovrebbe essere l'uomo single che mette la fede al dito "per".


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi molte donne sono delle vere stronze


pero' qualcuna se salva ancora...

spesso la fede me la tolgo ed al super "l'approccio" con le singles lo vedo molto "diverso"....

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi molte donne sono delle vere stronze


Non direi addirittura stronze. E' la grande varietà dell'essere umano. A chi piace moro, biondo, alto, basso, palestrato, floscio ai lati.....e a chi, sposato.

Poi questa non è una cosa esperita da me medesimo, ma l'ho sentita affermare parecchie volte, poi se è una leggenda metropolitana o meno......bho


----------



## tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> E' apprezabile. E poi tu stessa divieni coerente nel momento in cui lui lo era nel vostro rapporto.
> 
> Non si possono porre limiti alle proprie responsabilità. Si può solo scegliere di non considerarle. Dopotutto in questi ambiti non vi è il deterrente della punibilità e tutto viene rimesso alla propria coscienza.


Jon, sarò un mostro ma queste "responsabilità" non scelgo di non considerarle.
Non le sento, come spero non le senta l'altro verso il mio compagno, perchè davvero lo riterrei assolutamente ipocrita se  Manager  mi dicesse che sente scrupoli verso Mattia.
Perchè la mia risposta sarebbe "E allora che cazzo sei qui a fare?"


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Jon, sarò un mostro ma queste "responsabilità" non scelgo di non considerarle.
> Non le sento, come spero non le senta l'altro verso il mio compagno, perchè davvero lo riterrei assolutamente ipocrita se  Manager  mi dicesse che sente scrupoli verso Mattia.
> *Perchè la mia risposta sarebbe "E allora che cazzo sei qui a fare?*"


Ok. Per me si potrebbe chiudere anche il thread  Potenza della sintesi


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con te ma nel caso specifico del tradimento, a meno che come dico sempre "la preda" in questione non sia un conoscente o un amico, e sopratutto compagno di un amica...continuo a* non vedere perchè dovrei farmi scrupoli per la moglie.
> *io me li faccio con Mattia.
> 
> Indubbiamente il discorso sarebbe molto diverso se la moglie in questione fosse una mia amica o una che conosco.
> ...


ma non ti fai mai degli scrupoli anche per degli sconosciuti?
io sì, spesso, sarò ingenua come dice sterminatore.


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Seeee...tu non puoi capire quanto tira la fede al dito.....


L'avrò ripetuto mille volte ma...la fede per me non ha nessun tipo di attrattiva, infatti manager è per me un vera eccezione.


----------



## tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, mai vissuta così. E poi prendersi in che senso?


Infatti....


Qui siamo al delirio totale....


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

Forse non riesco ad arrivarci io, ma non capisco  perché, se decido di tradire il MIO partner, debba farmi venire degli scrupoli per il partner altrui.


----------



## tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Per me si potrebbe chiudere anche il thread  Potenza della sintesi


ma concordo con te!

Alla fine si riduce tutto a questo.

Che cazzo serve farsi scrupoli se tanto poi le cose le fai lo stesso?

A me sa di ridicolo davvero.


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ti fai mai degli scrupoli anche per degli sconosciuti?
> io sì, spesso, sarò ingenua come dice sterminatore.


Me li faccio eccome, facendo volontariato e mi fermo qui perchè sarebbe un informazione troppo riconoscibile.


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non direi addirittura stronze. E' la grande varietà dell'essere umano. A chi piace moro, biondo, alto, basso, palestrato, floscio ai lati.....e a chi, sposato.
> 
> Poi questa non è una cosa esperita da me medesimo, ma l'ho sentita affermare parecchie volte, poi se è una leggenda metropolitana o meno......bho


per i miei "test" non corrisponde...

e manco una trentina d'anni fa a dir la verita'...

da signorino mi accompagnavo con un amico sposato e prima dell'acchiappanza la fede se la levava....

me ricordo un'estate al mare che se vedeva ancora il cerchietto bianco al dito non abbronzato e lo sgamarono.....

pero' ce facemmo du' risate...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Forse non riesco ad arrivarci io, ma non capisco  perché, se decido di tradire il MIO partner, debba farmi venire degli scrupoli per il partner altrui.


Siamo in due...
E scomodano pure il prossimo come se fossi un egoista a tutto tondo.

Che visione miope delle cose, mamma mia...


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Jon, sarò un mostro ma queste "responsabilità" non scelgo di non considerarle.
> Non le sento, come spero non le senta l'altro verso il mio compagno, perchè davvero lo riterrei assolutamente ipocrita se  Manager  mi dicesse che sente scrupoli verso Mattia.
> Perchè la mia risposta sarebbe "E allora che cazzo sei qui a fare?"


Dal tuo punto di vista tutto fila liscio, e io potrei anche condividerlo.

Il punto è che non sei tu a determinare le tue responsabilità e le loro conseguenze. Il fatto che per te le tue responsabilità ammontino al nulla o non sussistano non basta purtroppo. Poi, ammesso che nel tuo caso il tuo discorso sia applicabile, devi ammettere che le situazioni non sono sempre le medesime. Tanto che le persone coinvolte non è detto che siano solo tre.

Inoltre non considererei ipocrita chi, invece, si fa degli scrupoli mentre si fa anche i fatti suoi. Lo scrupolo è anche l'ammissione che in fondo non è tutto lecito quel che si ritiene giusto per se.

PS: non capisco perchè tu debba sentirti giudicata malamente dai pareri contrastanti. Almeno non è nelle mie intenzioni.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Me li faccio eccome, *facendo volontariato *e mi fermo qui perchè sarebbe un informazione troppo riconoscibile.


ottimo.
allora vedi che anche  gli sconosciuti fanno parte della nostra vita.nel senso del rispetto per gli altri


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> ma concordo con te!
> 
> Alla fine si riduce tutto a questo.
> 
> ...


concordo


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Siamo in due...
> E scomodano pure il prossimo come se fossi un egoista a tutto tondo.
> 
> Che visione miope delle cose, mamma mia...



se non c'è egoismo in questo punto, direi che non esite nemmeno la parola scrupoli!


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

A me pare eccessivo e ridicolo farsi scrupoli degli affini dei traditori...


----------



## antisquallido (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma pure io!!! Fesso! :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lo sospettavo, soprattutto dopo la tua descrizione della cena tradinet.


----------



## tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Dal tuo punto di vista tutto fila liscio, e io potrei anche condividerlo.
> 
> Il punto è che non sei tu a determinare le tue responsabilità e le loro conseguenze. Il fatto che per te le tue responsabilità ammontino al nulla o non sussistano non basta purtroppo. Poi, ammesso che nel tuo caso il tuo discorso sia applicabile, devi ammettere che le situazioni non sono sempre le medesime. Tanto che le persone coinvolte non è detto che siano solo tre.
> 
> ...


Non ho detto che le mie responsabilità ammontino a nulla, ma le sento nei confronti del mio compagno e solo per lui.
Io invece giudico ipocrita chi si fa scrupoli e poi comunque si fa i fatti suoi. Diversità di pensiero. Mica a tutti piace il coccolato.

Lo trovo molto da lavamento di coscienza tanto da permetterti di non pensare e fare comunque che cosa vuoi.
Non riesco a vederla in modo diverso mi spiace.


No no, io non mi sento assolutamente giudicata malamente amo il confronto e non credo debba dimostrarlo.
Se rispondo seria è perchè l'argomento è serio.
Se vuoi entro in modalità kreti!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> *Inoltre non considererei ipocrita chi, invece, si fa degli scrupoli mentre si fa anche i fatti suoi. *Lo scrupolo è anche l'ammissione che in fondo non è tutto lecito quel che si ritiene giusto per se.



E se non è ipocrita allora cos'è ?


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ottimo.
> allora vedi che anche  gli sconosciuti fanno parte della nostra vita.nel senso del rispetto per gli altri


ancora...ma non è mai stato messo in dubbio se non da te e altri.

Gli scrupoli me li faccio come tutti e come molti faccio del volontariato anche pesante ma in questo caso...con la moglie di manager no. Niente scrupoli.
questo mi rende una persona egoista ed egocentrica?
E allora spero ce ne siano moltissime come me in giro.
Davvero.





tenete chiusi i mariti in casa comunque...


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

Infati. La logica conseguenze dello scrupolo dovrebbe essere la rinuncia all'azione che si percepisce come scorretta.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Non ho detto che le mie responsabilità ammontino a nulla, ma le sento nei confronti del mio compagno e solo per lui.
> Io invece giudico ipocrita chi si fa scrupoli e poi comunque si fa i fatti suoi. Diversità di pensiero. Mica a tutti piace il coccolato.
> 
> Lo trovo molto da lavamento di coscienza tanto da permetterti di non pensare e fare comunque che cosa vuoi.
> ...


un amante che inizierà a porsi scrupoli smetterà di esserlo!


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E se non è ipocrita allora cos'è ?


Ammissione di egoismo. I giudizi li lascio sempre fuori.


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo


Ma scusa...ora concordi per la mia motivazione di mancanza  di scrupoli e fino ad un secondo fa mi "baccagliavi" sulla mia mancanza di scrupoli!

Mettiti d'accordo con te stessa!!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> ancora...ma non è mai stato messo in dubbio se non da te e altri.
> 
> Gli scrupoli me li faccio come tutti e come molti faccio del volontariato anche pesante ma in questo caso...con la moglie di manager no. Niente scrupoli.
> questo mi rende una persona egoista ed egocentrica?
> ...


ma chi ti ha dato dell'egoista?
seee....il mio ogni giorno è con belle ragazze:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ma scusa...ora concordi per la mia motivazione di mancanza  di scrupoli e fino ad un secondo fa mi "baccagliavi" sulla mia mancanza di scrupoli!
> 
> Mettiti d'accordo con te stessa!!!


in effetti...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ma scusa...ora concordi per la mia motivazione di mancanza di scrupoli e fino ad un secondo fa mi "baccagliavi" sulla mia mancanza di scrupoli!
> 
> Mettiti d'accordo con te stessa!!!


lo sono...infatti al momento in cui decidi di tradire gli scrupoli sono tardivi e fuori luogo.
se veramente li hai eviti


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un amante che inizierà a porsi scrupoli smetterà di esserlo!


Brava.
perchè se gli scrupoli non ti permettono di fermarti, sono scrupoli un pò all'acqua di rose  per  il mio modo di essere quindi con poca valenza.
E ipocriti. (sempre per come sono fatta io)


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ammissione di egoismo. I giudizi li lascio sempre fuori.


Vabbè, cambiano i termini ma il concetto non cambia. 

Uno che professa farsi scrupoli per il marito di quella che si tromba, e nel frattempo provvede a prenotare il motel con la medesima, io lo giudico eccome, e nel particolare frangente (poi magari per gli altri aspetti della sua vita è un padreterno), è un'ipocrita.


----------



## tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ammissione di egoismo. I giudizi li lascio sempre fuori.


Dare dell'egoista è un giudizio al pari di ipocrita


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, cambiano i termini ma il concetto non cambia.
> 
> *Uno che professa farsi scrupoli per il marito di quella che si tromba, e nel frattempo provvede a prenotare il motel con la medesima, io lo giudico eccome, *e nel particolare frangente (poi magari per gli altri aspetti della sua vita è un padreterno), è un'ipocrita.


perfetto


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Non ho detto che le mie responsabilità ammontino a nulla, ma le sento nei confronti del mio compagno e solo per lui.
> Io invece giudico ipocrita chi si fa scrupoli e poi comunque si fa i fatti suoi. Diversità di pensiero. Mica a tutti piace il coccolato.
> 
> Lo trovo molto da lavamento di coscienza tanto da permetterti di non pensare e fare comunque che cosa vuoi.
> ...


Mi ripeto.

Voglio immedesimarmi nelle tue modalità, ma nel momento in cui lo faccio subentra il mio pensiero che mi dice che se ho delle responsabilità, da persona civile, non posso controllarle perchè non sono solo io a determinarle. Non hai questa possibilità, mi spiace. 

Quindi per me scegli di non considerare le tue eventuali responsabilità.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> in effetti...
> 
> ahahahahah


in effetti cosa?
invece di ridere cerca capire.
sciocco


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Brava.
> perchè se gli scrupoli non ti permettono di fermarti, sono scrupoli un pò all'acqua di rose  per  il mio modo di essere quindi con poca valenza.
> E ipocriti. (sempre per come sono fatta io)


cambiare il titolo al 3D (amanti senza scrupoli) no ? sarebbe interessante leggere  fino a dove ci spinge l'assenza di scrupoli.


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti cosa?
> invece di ridere cerca capire.
> sciocco


e capita sempre, capita...ahahahah

pero' cosi' nun se scontenta nessuno e fai bene......

ahahahahah


----------



## antisquallido (4 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Infati. La logica conseguenze dello scrupolo dovrebbe essere la rinuncia all'azione che si percepisce come scorretta.


quoto in pieno


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, cambiano i termini ma il concetto non cambia.
> 
> Uno che professa farsi scrupoli per il marito di quella che si tromba, e nel frattempo provvede a prenotare il motel con la medesima, io lo giudico eccome, e nel particolare frangente (poi magari per gli altri aspetti della sua vita è un padreterno), è un'ipocrita.


ESATTO! :smile:


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e capita sempre, capita...ahahahah
> 
> pero' *cosi' nun se scontenta* nessuno e fai bene......
> 
> ahahahahah


 e cosa me ne verrebbe in tasca?


----------



## tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mi ripeto.
> 
> Voglio immedesimarmi nelle tue modalità, ma nel momento in cui lo faccio subentra il mio pensiero che mi dice che se ho delle responsabilità, da persona civile, non posso controllarle perchè non sono solo io a determinarle. Non hai questa possibilità, mi spiace.
> 
> Quindi per me scegli di non considerare le tue eventuali responsabilità.


ok. 
Sono come  scajola.
Inconsapevole dei miei scrupoli.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Si va sempre troppo sul drastico, si pretende sempre che le persone debbano per forza essere migliori o peggiori di quello che sono se fanno questo o quello.
Non è così, ragazzi, la vita è molto, molto più complessa.

Quello che frega questa discussione, comunque, è la parola "scupoli".
Se ci si fermasse invece a considerare semplicemente un "riconoscimento di responsabilità", ecco che tutto si semplificherebbe, perchè l'amante che dovesse ammettere di avere, un domani eventuale, parte di responsabilità nelle conseguenze della scoperta del tradimento da parte del coniuge, non sarebbe necessariamente ipocrita se continuasse nella tresca. Sarebbe semplicemente qualcuno che consapevolmente, intenzionalmente riconosce il proprio ruolo ma se ne frega. Quello che io invece ostacolo è l'atteggiamento di chi al contrario non riconosce responsabilità alcuna e si sente addirittura "pulito" di fronte a qualcosa che lui stesso, per quanto in concorso, ha messo in atto.
Questa si che è vera ipocrisia: trovare scuse buone per sentirsi in diritto di farsi i fatti propri in barba a chiunque, come coloro che sgusciando tra leggi e relativi articoli riesce "legalmente" a fare qualcosa che comunque sa perfettamente essere immorale o comunque non giusto.


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e cosa me ne verrebbe in tasca?


a naso, meno conflitti...

na' specie di: fatti i cazzi tuoi che campi 100 anni..

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> ok.
> Sono come scajola.
> Inconsapevole dei miei scrupoli.



Cara Tebe se avessimo scrupoli non tradiremmo,io ho passato due e giorni e mezzo favolosi solo con mia moglie,ero partito stanco e teso,ora sono di miele....ma piu'tradi,se mi viene la voglia..chiamero'la mia amica,anche per lei pochi scrupoli,non la sento da....bo...giovedi credo.
Comunque concordo...tu alla moglie non devi niente...mai parlato...mai conosciuta vero???
Poi li scrupoli li hanno i deboli...sai quante cose ho fatto,non dico in questo campo..,che non avrei dovuto fare???Mica siano buoni noi..no????(per dirla alla Conte..)


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si va sempre troppo sul drastico, si pretende sempre che le persone debbano per forza essere migliori o peggiori di quello che sono se fanno questo o quello.
> Non è così, ragazzi, la vita è molto, molto più complessa.
> 
> Quello che frega questa discussione, comunque, è la parola "scupoli".
> ...


Senti, se mi prostro, mi prometti che non te ne approfitti? Vabbè alzo solo il pollice. :up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a naso, meno conflitti...
> 
> na' specie di: fatti i cazzi tuoi che campi 100 anni..
> 
> ahahahahah


sicuro sicuro?
vabbé allora cominciamo da te.ma va a cagare


----------



## tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si va sempre troppo sul drastico, si pretende sempre che le persone debbano per forza essere migliori o peggiori di quello che sono se fanno questo o quello.
> Non è così, ragazzi, la vita è molto, molto più complessa.
> 
> Quello che frega questa discussione, comunque, è la parola "scupoli".
> ...


Ancora una volta hai travisato totalmente.

Io non ho mai negato di nin avere responsabilità eventualmente nel dopo se tutto andasse male e non è nemmeno il tirolo del 3d.
In questa fase io non sento scrupoli, ma è OVVIO che se le cose non fossero più segrete e manager si separasse io sarei anche responsabile.
In minima parte, sempre perchè la famiglia è la sua e poteva dirmi no, ma responsabilità e scrupoli sono parole diverse.


Quindi tutto questo casino perchè si è capito che io non sentirei una minima responsabilità se si separasse?

Ma sapete leggere?

O mai detto tra l'altro che è giusto scoparsi l'uomo di un altra?

Ma mons...ma che film ti fai?
ma perchè leggi cose che non ho scritto e che non è l'argomento di questa conversazione.
Come Jhon.
Che continua pure lui a dire responsabilità scambiandola per scrupoli.


----------



## tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Tebe se avessimo scrupoli non tradiremmo,io ho passato due e giorni e mezzo favolosi solo con mia moglie,ero partito stanco e teso,ora sono di miele....ma piu'tradi,se mi viene la voglia..chiamero'la mia amica,anche per lei pochi scrupoli,non la sento da....bo...giovedi credo.
> Comunque concordo...tu alla moglie non devi niente...mai parlato...mai conosciuta vero???
> Poi li scrupoli li hanno i deboli...sai quante cose ho fatto,non dico in questo campo..,che non avrei dovuto fare???Mica siano buoni noi..no????(per dirla alla Conte..)


Bravo lothar, se avessimo scrupoli non tradiremmo. Semplice.
perchè a me gli scrupoli fermano in genere.

No, io della moglie non so niente se non che è gelosissima.
Ho più informazioni sulla centralinista di manager guarda....e così deve rimanere


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuro sicuro?
> vabbé allora cominciamo da te.ma va a cagare


gia' fatto...ce vengo uora uora...

ahahahahah


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Poi li scrupoli li hanno i deboli...


Ecco la cazzata delle 14.36.


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, cambiano i termini ma il concetto non cambia.
> 
> Uno che professa farsi scrupoli per il marito di quella che si tromba, e nel frattempo provvede a prenotare il motel con la medesima, io lo giudico eccome, e nel particolare frangente (poi magari per gli altri aspetti della sua vita è un padreterno), è un'ipocrita.


Ma guarda che siamo d'accordo. Ma è un ipocrita in virtù di cosa?

Quindi vuoi dirmi che uno che non si fa scrupoli si esime automaticamente dal tuo giudizio?


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Ancora una volta hai travisato totalmente.
> 
> Io non ho mai negato di nin avere responsabilità eventualmente nel dopo se tutto andasse male e non è nemmeno il tirolo del 3d.
> In questa fase io non sento scrupoli, ma è OVVIO che se le cose non fossero più segrete e manager si separasse io sarei anche responsabile.
> ...


Cristo non mi ha preso la H di HO (sembra cinese)


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

:racchia:





exStermy ha detto:


> gia' fatto...ce vengo uora uora...
> 
> ahahahahah


non avrai usato il bagno del forum:unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Bravo lothar, se avessimo scrupoli non tradiremmo. Semplice.
> perchè a me gli scrupoli fermano in genere.
> 
> No, io della moglie non so niente se non che è gelosissima.
> Ho più informazioni sulla centralinista di manager guarda....e così deve rimanere


ma infatti, non esiste proprio...

e' come pretendere che un serial killer ad ogni omicidio si debba pentire...

e poi tanto ricomincia a far fuori il prossimo...


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:
> non avrai usato il bagno del forum:unhappy:


ma tanto l'avete gia' ridotto ad un cesso...

ahahahahahahahahah

(pero' pure tu, evita de serville su un piatto d'argento...)

ahahahahah


----------



## quintina_ (4 Giugno 2012)

Per quanto mi riguarda... più che scrupoli ho provato dei grandissimi sensi di colpa quando lui è stato beccato. Lei trovò le nostre email, centinaia, e le lesse tutte... e io al pensiero stavo malissimo, pensando a cosa potesse aver provato leggendo quello che ci scrivevamo... email d'amore, mai erotiche, comunque una mazzata terribile per chiunque. Mi sono sentita una vera merda e anche se ci sono stati momenti in cui la odiavo perché pensavo che lei stesse occupando il mio posto (io l'avevo conosciuto prima di lei - da ragazzini - e nella mia testa malata era come se pensassi che avevo diritto di riaverlo perché lei era arrivata dopo) non avrei mai e mai voluto che succedesse una cosa del genere. Quando ho saputo (due anni dopo) che erano tornati insieme sono stata davvero felice per loro. Lo so, sembra una grandissima cazzata, ma tant'è... ho provato un grandissimo senso di sollievo.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Bravo lothar, se avessimo scrupoli non tradiremmo. Semplice.
> perchè a me gli scrupoli fermano in genere.
> 
> No, io della moglie non so niente se non che è gelosissima.
> Ho più informazioni sulla centralinista di manager guarda....e così deve rimanere


certo Tebe se cominci a pensare e'finita...ad esempio stanotte lungo la SS9 tra FO e BO avro'fatto 40 sorpassi in barba al divieto..ovvio che manco pensavo alla Stradale....e cosi'con le donne...ho appena finito email ad una terza...se ti fermi sei perduta.....corriamo Tebe alla faccia dei maestri...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Ancora una volta hai travisato totalmente.
> 
> Io non ho mai negato di nin avere responsabilità eventualmente nel dopo se tutto andasse male e non è nemmeno il tirolo del 3d.
> In questa fase io non sento scrupoli, ma è OVVIO che se le cose non fossero più segrete e manager si separasse io sarei anche responsabile.
> ...



No Tebina, io non ho travisato nulla. 
Ho solo risposto alle tue affermazioni che riporto qua sotto e a tante altre che non ho voglia di andare a raccattare. Io poi non ho mai parlato di scrupoli, ma sempre solo di responsabilità, mentre sei tu che usi una parola o l'altra a seconda di come ti gira.....

_".......Quindi no.
*Non mi sento scorretta* nei confronti di sua moglie, anzi.
Nella sfiga del tradimento, lei non dovrà sorbirsi una facocera come molte di noi sono state costrette a subire.
Nemmeno se mi "innamorassi" "

"..............*Io non sono responsabile* di ciò che fa lui, lo sono di ciò che faccio io.
E risponderò a Mattia come lui risponderà a sua moglie se mai venissimo beccati.
Tu ti senti responsabile di azioni che fanno gli altri?
Io sinceramente no."

"E allora? Posso anche avere oliato degli ingranaggi ma* la responsabilità rimane sua*, così come gli scrupoli verso sua moglie."
_


----------



## JON (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Ancora una volta hai travisato totalmente.
> 
> Io non ho mai negato di nin avere responsabilità eventualmente nel dopo se tutto andasse male e non è nemmeno il tirolo del 3d.
> In questa fase io non sento scrupoli, ma è OVVIO che se le cose non fossero più segrete e manager si separasse io sarei anche responsabile.
> ...


Ma scusa Tebe, la presenza o l'assenza di scrupolo deve per forza essere legata ad un argomento che in questo caso, per me sia chiaro, è determinato dalle responsabilità messe in campo.

Perchè altrimenti lo scrupolo a se stante può essere ritenuta una inutile manifestazione. E' di questo che stiamo parlando? Se si, allora hai ragione. Non ho nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Lo dico senza rancore verso nessuno, è solo una mia riflessione...

Che mondo di emme. Zero rispetto per chiunque. Sempre e solo la cultura dell'io al primo posto. E poi ci stupiamo se la gente non si aiuta a vicenda ma anzi ci mette due secondi a sputarsi in faccia. Se ognuno avesse cura e amore per il proprio orticello, ma allo stesso modo si guardasse bene dal calpestare quello del vicino, sarebbe certo un mondo più "umano".

Tristezza.


----------



## geko (4 Giugno 2012)

Siete andati troppo avanti con le pagine e non ho il tempo per leggere tutto quanto, quindi probabilmente ripeterò concetti già espressi. In caso, vi chiedo già scusa.

A me questa storia degli scrupoli sa tanto di lavata di coscienza. Ok, mi faccio mille scrupoli: 'ah, poverino il marito, le sto facendo un filo spietato per metterla sotto torchio e lui non ne sa niente, non è giusto, non se lo merita, come sono cattivo! Ma intanto, se lei ci sta, me la trombo in tutte le salse eh!'. 

Scrupoli de che?

Alla faccia della coerenza. E' facile sentirsi in colpa per qualcosa di _moralmente_ sbagliato dopo averlo già fatto. Così com'è facile chiedere scusa dopo essere stati beccati, no?


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> No Tebina, io non ho travisato nulla.
> Ho solo risposto alle tue affermazioni che riporto qua sotto e a tante altre che non ho voglia di andare a raccattare. Io poi non ho mai parlato di scrupoli, ma sempre solo di responsabilità, mentre sei tu che usi una parola o l'altra a seconda di come ti gira.....
> 
> _".......Quindi no.
> ...


No Mons...quello che hai evidenziato tu era riportato sempre in coda agli scrupoli.
Se lui venisse beccato la respnsabilità rimane sua perchè poteva dirmi di no, ma di fronte ad una separazione (perchè di questo si parla) una minima responsabilità la sentirei anche io, ovviamente.

Ma è l'unica.
perchè ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni.
E non ho costretto nessuno.


----------



## Circe off line (4 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Tebe, ma una domanda posso fartela? A te e agli altri che tradiscono....ma perche se avete voglia di libertà, di trasgressione, di fare sesso con persone diverse, dovete per forza tenere a casa qualcuno che vi aspetta? Perche non vivete da soli...nessuno vi darebbe degli egoisti, nessuno penserebbe che siete persone senza coscienza...penseremmo tutti che siete i padroni della vostra vita. Ma appunto della vostra....perche nessuno vi ha dato l'autorizzazione ad essere i padroni della vita del vostro compagno ignaro. Ê quello che non sopporto del tradimento...il fatto che qualcuno ha deciso x me! Io avevo  diritto di vivere la MIA VITA!!!! Come pareva a me...e non come hanno deciso loro!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> No Mons...quello che hai evidenziato tu era riportato sempre in coda agli scrupoli.
> Se lui venisse beccato la respnsabilità rimane sua perchè poteva dirmi di no, ma di fronte ad una separazione (perchè di questo si parla) una minima responsabilità la sentirei anche io, ovviamente.
> 
> Ma è l'unica.
> ...


ecco Tebe qui'mi dissocio..vedi se ti mi provochi,io posso essere anche un diacono...ma dai e dai finiamo al motel.Mi pare che lui a te non pensasse minimamente..giusto??ragazzi chi si tirerebbe indietro??se uno non e'gay....
questa e la tua ''colpa''sapendo che ha moglie e senon sbaglio parecchi figli...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe, ma una domanda posso fartela? A te e agli altri che tradiscono....ma perche se avete voglia di libertà, di trasgressione, di fare sesso con persone diverse, dovete per forza tenere a casa qualcuno che vi aspetta? Perche non vivete da soli...nessuno vi darebbe degli egoisti, nessuno penserebbe che siete persone senza coscienza...penseremmo tutti che siete i padroni della vostra vita. Ma appunto della vostra....perche nessuno vi ha dato l'autorizzazione ad essere i padroni della vita del vostro compagno ignaro. Ê quello che non sopporto del tradimento...il fatto che qualcuno ha deciso x me! Io avevo diritto di vivere la MIA VITA!!!! Come pareva a me...e non come hanno deciso loro!


domanda scema...scusa Circe senza rancore ok??


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Ciao Tebe, ma una domanda posso fartela? A te e agli altri che tradiscono....ma perche se avete voglia di libertà, di trasgressione, di fare sesso con persone diverse, dovete per forza tenere a casa qualcuno che vi aspetta? Perche non vivete da soli...nessuno vi darebbe degli egoisti, nessuno penserebbe che siete persone senza coscienza...penseremmo tutti che siete i padroni della vostra vita. Ma appunto della vostra....perche nessuno vi ha dato l'autorizzazione ad essere i padroni della vita del vostro compagno ignaro. Ê quello che non sopporto del tradimento...il fatto che qualcuno ha deciso x me! Io avevo  diritto di vivere la MIA VITA!!!! Come pareva a me...e non come hanno deciso loro!



Sei proprio un ignorante... non capisci che se l'altro non viene a sapere nulla, in fondo è come se tu non gli avessi mai fatto nulla? Svegliati su. Ah, dimenticavo... magari sarebbe meglio se all'inizio del rapporto tu gli dicessi al partner che non sei proprio proprio sicuro di poter rimanere fedele sempre.


----------



## quintina_ (4 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Alla faccia della coerenza. E' facile sentirsi in colpa per qualcosa di _moralmente_ sbagliato dopo averlo già fatto. Così com'è facile chiedere scusa dopo essere stati beccati, no?


Hai ragione. Eppure a me è successo. Mi ricordo che dentro di me pensavo: "va beh, tanto non lo sa nessuno e nessuno ci sta male"... Quando qualcuno c'è stato davvero male mi sono sentita in colpa da morire. Lo so che così è facile... però è quello che ho provato


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> No Mons...quello che hai evidenziato tu era riportato sempre in coda agli scrupoli.
> Se lui venisse beccato la respnsabilità rimane sua perchè poteva dirmi di no, ma di fronte ad una separazione (perchè di questo si parla) una minima responsabilità la sentirei anche io, ovviamente.
> 
> Ma è l'unica.
> ...


riquototi...

gli scrupoli, responsabilita', sensi di colpa, topo gigio etcetc. sono solo a carico dei partner...

se mia moglie tradisse, il culo glielo farei PRIMA a lei e poi all'amante se avanza il tempo e nun m'hanno gia' arrestato...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> riquototi...
> 
> gli scrupoli, responsabilita', sensi di colpa, topo gigio etcetc. sono solo a carico dei partner...
> 
> se mia moglie tradisse, il culo glielo farei PRIMA a lei e poi all'amante se avanza il tempo e nun m'hanno gia' arrestato...


Oddio, sono d'accordo con Stermy su qualcosa di diverso dall'essere no Comunista così ma Comunista così


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> riquototi...
> 
> gli scrupoli, responsabilita', sensi di colpa, topo gigio etcetc. sono solo a carico dei partner...
> 
> se mia moglie tradisse, il culo glielo farei PRIMA a lei e poi all'amante se avanza il tempo e nun m'hanno gia' arrestato...


:up:


----------



## Circe off line (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei proprio un ignorante... non capisci che se l'altro non viene a sapere nulla, in fondo è come se tu non gli avessi mai fatto nulla? Svegliati su. Ah, dimenticavo... magari sarebbe meglio se all'inizio del rapporto tu gli dicessi al partner che non sei proprio proprio sicuro di poter rimanere fedele sempre.


Magari ignorante sei tu che non sai che circe era una donna....


----------



## geko (4 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Eppure a me è successo. Mi ricordo che dentro di me pensavo: "va beh, tanto non lo sa nessuno e nessuno ci sta male"... Quando qualcuno c'è stato davvero male mi sono sentita in colpa da morire. Lo so che così è facile... però è quello che ho provato


Certo che capita. E' successo anche a me. Io ho smesso solo adesso di sentirmi in colpa... proprio sensi di colpa eh. Mi sentivo addosso questa responsabilità che, in realtà, non avevo. Perché è vero che l'ho voluta io, è vero che sono stato io a cominciare e ad insistere... ma eravamo in due, c'era anche la sua volontà. La responsabilità nei confronti del marito era sua e soltanto sua. Se un pezzo di merda, chiamiamomi pure così, cerca di intromettersi nella tua coppia devi essere tu a cacciarlo via, è un tuo _dovere_.
Mi sentivo così tanto in colpa che le chiedevo TUTTE LE VOLTE di togliersi la fede, poteva tenere tutto il resto ma quella doveva sparire. Una cosa da coglioni, no? 
Negli scrupoli degli amanti resta comunque una mancanza di coerenza, un'ipocrisia innegabile...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> No Mons...quello che hai evidenziato tu era riportato sempre in coda agli scrupoli.
> Se lui venisse beccato la respnsabilità rimane sua perchè poteva dirmi di no, ma di fronte ad una separazione (perchè di questo si parla) una minima responsabilità la sentirei anche io, ovviamente.
> 
> Ma è l'unica.
> ...


Trovami una frase dove io ho detto che tu hai costretto qualcuno.
E poi continui ad arzigogolare _"ma la colpa è sua se... però io non ho scupoli.... però io sono corresponsabile.....ma se....io non... nel caso in cui...... io allora....."

_La frase è invece una sola: quando io decido di fare qualcosa ne sono responsabile in tutte le sue conseguenze dirette o indirette con le dovute proporzioni.

Ed una decisione personale è coinvolgente sia che preveda un'azione, o una non azione.

Non c'è altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Circe off line (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> domanda scema...scusa Circe senza rancore ok??


Non é una domanda scema....e tu non mi hai saputo o voluto rispondere....quindi se tutto si basa sull'egoismo dei traditori, non vi offendete se qualcuno ve lo dice in faccia...


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oddio, sono d'accordo con Stermy su qualcosa di diverso dall'essere no Comunista così ma Comunista così


Tuba ma mi pare anche talmente evidente su chi sia il colpevole e l'unico ad avere remore...scrupoli...ectect...

pero', come dico spesso e constatando come si "ricuce", e' piu' facile farlo se tuo marito lo ritieni un coglione che s'e' fatto infinocchiare dalla zoccola di turno...

sposti da pirla il bersaglio per soffrire meno, pero' oggettivamente la colpa e' del zoccolo che ti tieni appresso...

nun ce piove proprio...


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Magari ignorante sei tu che non sai che circe era una donna....


Io stavo scherzando... mi sembrava abbastanza chiaro...


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tuba ma mi pare anche talmente evidente su chi sia il colpevole e l'unico a DOVER avere remore...scrupoli...ectect...
> 
> pero', come dico spesso e constatando come si "ricuce", e' piu' facile farlo se tuo marito lo ritieni un coglione che s'e' fatto infinocchiare dalla zoccola di turno...
> 
> ...


....ho correggiuto...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco Tebe qui'mi dissocio..vedi se ti mi provochi,io posso essere anche un diacono...ma dai e dai finiamo al motel.Mi pare che lui a te non pensasse minimamente..giusto??*ragazzi chi si tirerebbe indietro??*se uno non e'gay....
> questa e la tua ''colpa''sapendo che ha moglie e senon sbaglio parecchi figli...


Un uomo innamorato della propria compagnia


----------



## tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Trovami una frase dove io ho detto che tu hai costretto qualcuno.
> E poi continui ad arzigogolare _"ma la colpa è sua se... però io non ho scupoli.... però io sono corresponsabile.....ma se....io non... nel caso in cui...... io allora....."
> 
> _La frase è invece una sola: quando io decido di fare qualcosa ne sono responsabile in tutte le sue conseguenze dirette o indirette con le dovute proporzioni.
> ...


ma certo che quando decido di fare un azione ne sono responsabile delle sue conseguenze dirette e indirette!!!!!
ma la maggiore mia responsabilità rimane verso Mattia.
E il sapere di avere eventualmente delle responsabilità verso terzi non vuole dire che io mi debba fare scrupoli verso sua moglie , in questo caso perchè toccano a Manager non a me.

Niente da fare.
Siamo sempre li.
Non riusciamo a capirci.


----------



## tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un uomo innamorato della propria compagnia


Bravissima, se è un fedele.


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Bravissima, se è un fedele.


Mah... potrei anche condividerlo ma... il fatto che il praticello del vicino sia stato comprato con soldi falsi, non ti dà il diritto di pisciarci sopra senza il suo permesso.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> ma certo che quando decido di fare un azione ne sono responsabile delle sue conseguenze dirette e indirette!!!!!
> ma la maggiore mia responsabilità rimane verso Mattia.
> E il sapere di avere eventualmente delle responsabilità verso terzi *non vuole dire che io mi debba fare scrupoli *verso sua moglie , in questo caso perchè toccano a Manager non a me.
> 
> ...


Invece dovresti farteli, ma sei libera di fregartene.
Questa è la differenza tra quello che dico io e quello che dici tu: io ritengo che il farsi scrupoli (quindi porsi delle domande sulla liceità di un certo atto) sia dovuto in quanto si riconosce una corresponsabilità negli eventi che potrei aver contribuito a verificarsi, ma non ritengo accettabile che qualcuno si senta esente dal farlo. Se non si fa scrupoli è perchè decide consapevolmente di non farseli, non perchè ne sia in qualsivoglia modo affrancato.
io non vado oltre questo, ma a questo non rinuncio perchè è la differenza tra chi (parlo in generale) con una buona scusa pretende di potersi permettere qualsiasi cosa e chi invece ci mette la faccia.
Io potrei ammirare chi prende coscientemente una posizione per quanto scomoda, ma mi riservo il diritto di biasimarlo in assoluto se  lo fa sentendosi affrancato sulla base di una scusa.


----------



## geko (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco Tebe qui'mi dissocio..vedi se ti mi provochi,io posso essere anche un diacono...ma dai e dai finiamo al motel.Mi pare che lui a te non pensasse minimamente..giusto??*ragazzi chi si tirerebbe indietro??*se uno non e'gay....
> questa e la tua ''colpa''sapendo che ha moglie e senon sbaglio parecchi figli...


Ti tiri indietro se pensi che quella cosa potrebbe compromettere la tua relazione se venisse a galla o anche solo se fosse insostenibile a livello interiore per te stesso. 
Io, ad esempio, mi preoccupo più del piano interiore, non tanto di quello che effettivamente si viene a sapere o no... Se la fedeltà, per me, è un valore imprescindibile nella mia coppia, mi basta esserne il solo a conoscenza per non dormirci la notte.

Lo so che è più facile pensare 'tanto non lo scoprirebbe mai', ma conoscendomi non riuscirei ad autoperdonarmi ed andare avanti come se niente fosse successo. 
E' stato il motivo per cui ho chiuso con la mia compagna. Ho riflettuto tanto e avevo due alternative: dirglielo oppure lasciarla. Uno 'furbo' probabilmente si sarebbe limitato a spazzare la cosa sotto al tappeto e proseguire in tutta tranquillità... io non ci sarei riuscito. Lei non l'ha mai saputo, non stiamo più insieme, eppure mi sento ancora in colpa.


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> ma certo che quando decido di fare un azione ne sono responsabile delle sue conseguenze dirette e indirette!!!!!
> ma la maggiore mia responsabilità rimane verso Mattia.
> E il sapere di avere eventualmente delle responsabilità verso terzi non vuole dire che io mi debba fare scrupoli verso sua moglie , in questo caso perchè toccano a Manager non a me.
> 
> ...


La giuria qui riunita assolve l'utente Tebe per non aver commesso il fatto...

te darei l'ergastolo per altro ma non per questo...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Invece dovresti farteli, ma sei libera di fregartene.
> Questa è la differenza tra quello che dico io e quello che dici tu: io ritengo che il farsi scrupoli (quindi porsi delle domande sulla liceità di un certo atto) sia dovuto in quanto si riconosce una corresponsabilità negli eventi che potrei aver contribuito a verificarsi, ma non ritengo accettabile che qualcuno si senta esente dal farlo. Se non si fa scrupoli è perchè decide consapevolmente di non farseli, non perchè ne sia in qualsivoglia modo affrancato.
> io non vado oltre questo, ma a questo non rinuncio perchè è la differenza tra chi (parlo in generale) con una buona scusa pretende di potersi permettere qualsiasi cosa.
> Io potrei ammirare chi prende coscientemente una posizione per quanto scomoda, ma mi riservo il diritto di biasimarlo in assoluto se  lo fa sentendosi affrancato sulla base di una scusa.


Ma è tanto banale secondo me questa cosa...

Secondo te, un assassino ti dirà mai che si sente in colpa? Un traditore non ammetterà mai le proprie responsabilità oggettive verso il partner (suo e altrui), altrimenti dovrebbe trovarsi un altro mestiere. 

Certo, dal non riconoscerle al non comprenderle ne passa eh...


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma è tanto banale secondo me questa cosa...
> 
> Secondo te, un assassino ti dirà mai che si sente in colpa? Un traditore non ammetterà mai le proprie responsabilità oggettive verso il partner (suo e altrui), altrimenti dovrebbe trovarsi un altro mestiere.
> 
> Certo, dal non riconoscerle al non comprenderle ne passa eh...


Dipende Kid! 
se io vengo a letto con te...secondo te dovrei preoccuparmi di tua moglie? sentirmi in colpa per lei? 
eventualmente i sensi di colpa devi averli tu! non io! 
posso anche farti gli occhi dolci e sculettarti davanti ma se per te la fedeltà è importante mi dici di no!


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma è tanto banale secondo me questa cosa...
> 
> Secondo te, un assassino ti dirà mai che si sente in colpa? Un traditore non ammetterà mai le proprie responsabilità oggettive verso il partner (suo e altrui), altrimenti dovrebbe trovarsi un altro mestiere.
> 
> Certo, dal non riconoscerle al non comprenderle ne passa eh...


Kid sbagli anche tu...tua moglie e' solo su di te che doveva concentrarsi come tu solo su di lei...

gli altri non devono fare da parafulmini...ve la raccontate oseno....


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Dipende Kid!
> se io vengo a letto con te...secondo te dovrei preoccuparmi di tua moglie? sentirmi in colpa per lei?
> eventualmente i sensi di colpa devi averli tu! non io!
> posso anche farti gli occhi dolci e sculettarti davanti ma se per te la fedeltà è importante mi dici di no!



Cioè io non dovrei sentirmi in colpa di essere corresponsabile di un eventuale divorzio con tanto di figli in mezzo? No mi spiace, non sono il tipo. La colpa è anche (magari in parte minore) mia, non prendiamoci in giro.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Dipende Kid!
> se io vengo a letto con te...secondo te dovrei preoccuparmi di tua moglie? sentirmi in colpa per lei?
> eventualmente i sensi di colpa devi averli tu! non io!
> posso anche farti gli occhi dolci e sculettarti davanti ma se per te la fedeltà è importante mi dici di no!





exStermy ha detto:


> Kid sbagli anche tu...tua moglie e' solo su di te che doveva concentrarsi come tu solo su di lei...
> 
> gli altri non devono fare da parafulmini...ve la raccontate oseno....


Quoto entrambi:up:


----------



## Circe off line (4 Giugno 2012)

Certo che voi traditori ve li create tutti gli alibi e le attenuanti....e ridete dei traditi come se foste la legge suprema.  Peccato pero che quando siete smascherati le donne passano per troie e gli uomini diventano coglioni abbindolati da esse....e tutte le vostre certezze si sbriciolano come cenere al vento.....


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ti tiri indietro se pensi che quella cosa potrebbe compromettere la tua relazione se venisse a galla o anche solo se fosse insostenibile a livello interiore per te stesso.
> Io, ad esempio, mi preoccupo più del piano interiore, non tanto di quello che effettivamente si viene a sapere o no... Se la fedeltà, per me, è un valore imprescindibile nella mia coppia, mi basta esserne il solo a conoscenza per non dormirci la notte.
> 
> Lo so che è più facile pensare 'tanto non lo scoprirebbe mai', ma conoscendomi non riuscirei ad autoperdonarmi ed andare avanti come se niente fosse successo.
> E' stato il motivo per cui ho chiuso con la mia compagna. Ho riflettuto tanto e avevo due alternative: dirglielo oppure lasciarla. Uno 'furbo' probabilmente si sarebbe limitato a spazzare la cosa sotto al tappeto e proseguire in tutta tranquillità... io non ci sarei riuscito. Lei non l'ha mai saputo, non stiamo più insieme, eppure mi sento ancora in colpa.



 Daiiiiii Geko viene una bella donna,come e'Tebe...la vedi tutti i giorni,ti provoca ..e tu niente???nn ci credo..delle due l'una o davvero sono una bestia insensibile io,o tu sei invornito.
Il piano interiore...Geko conosco gente che ha fatto palate di soldi..e sai non hanno molto interiore..se ne fregano di tutto e tutti,questo per dirti che nella vita o si e'cosi',e si va'avanti,o si hanno gli scrupoli,e si resta indietro.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ti tiri indietro se pensi che quella cosa potrebbe compromettere la tua relazione se venisse a galla o anche solo se fosse insostenibile a livello interiore per te stesso.
> Io, ad esempio, mi preoccupo più del piano interiore, non tanto di quello che effettivamente si viene a sapere o no... Se la fedeltà, per me, è un valore imprescindibile nella mia coppia, mi basta esserne il solo a conoscenza per non dormirci la notte.
> 
> Lo so che è più facile pensare 'tanto non lo scoprirebbe mai', ma conoscendomi non riuscirei ad autoperdonarmi ed andare avanti come se niente fosse successo.
> E' stato il motivo per cui ho chiuso con la mia compagna. Ho riflettuto tanto e avevo due alternative: dirglielo oppure lasciarla. Uno 'furbo' probabilmente si sarebbe limitato a spazzare la cosa sotto al tappeto e proseguire in tutta tranquillità... io non ci sarei riuscito. Lei non l'ha mai saputo, non stiamo più insieme, eppure mi sento ancora in colpa.


mi piace il tuo pensiero scrupoloso unito ad una dignità esemplare, non penso che siano sensi di colpa, solo il rimorso di aver sbagliato perchè l 'ami ancora, fossi in te riproverei ancora con lei, ricominciando da zero cancellando per sempre il passato.


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto entrambi:up:


Questo è un bel lavaggio di coscienza con tanto di pin up in topless.


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Certo che voi traditori ve li create tutti gli alibi e le attenuanti....e ridete dei traditi come se foste la legge suprema.  Peccato pero che quando siete smascherati le donne passano per troie e gli uomini diventano coglioni abbindolati da esse....e tutte le vostre certezze si sbriciolano come cenere al vento.....


AO' FORSE SEI DURA DE COMPRENDONIO....ahahahahah SEGUI IL LABIALE!!!...

IL MAZZO A TENDA CANADESE E' SOLO A TUO MARITO CHE DEVI FARGLIELO!

se non glielo fai, e' perche' vuoi addolcirti la pillola non pensando a lui come una merda ma vittima della faiga o addirittura della societa'...

ma guarda te se proprio io devo fare l'avvocheto difensore dei traditori...

pazzesco....

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Certo che voi traditori ve li create tutti gli alibi e le attenuanti....e ridete dei traditi come se foste la legge suprema.  Peccato pero che quando siete smascherati le donne passano per troie e gli uomini diventano coglioni abbindolati da esse....e tutte le vostre certezze si sbriciolano come cenere al vento.....


mai ricordare a un serpente che non ha la spina dorsale, si offende di brutto .... 
hahahahaahhahaahahhah


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè io non dovrei sentirmi in colpa di essere corresponsabile di un eventuale divorzio con tanto di figli in mezzo? No mi spiace, non sono il tipo. La colpa è anche (magari in parte minore) mia, non prendiamoci in giro.


si, ok... mi posso sentire "in colpa" minimamente se scoppia un casino...ma non sono io che ho moglie e figli! sei tu...e sei tu che devi mettere sulla bilancia le due cose!


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> AO' FORSE SEI DURA DE COMPRENDONIO....ahahahahah SEGUI IL LABIALE!!!...
> 
> IL MAZZO A TENDA CANADESE E' SOLO A TUO MARITO CHE DEVI FARGLIELO!
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo. Certo il principale responsabile è il partner, ma il bastardo/a che si è messo a sculettare davanti a uno/a che sapeva essere sposato/a, non è uno stinco di santo, fidati. Na bella pigna se la meriterebbe.


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ok... mi posso sentire "in colpa" minimamente se scoppia un casino...ma non sono io che ho moglie e figli! sei tu...e sei tu che devi mettere sulla bilancia le due cose!


Facciamo così, facciamola più facile ancora: non posso proprio rinunciare al tizio/a sposato con prole?


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Certo che *voi traditori *ve li create tutti gli alibi e le attenuanti....e ridete dei traditi come se foste la legge suprema. Peccato pero che quando siete smascherati le donne passano per troie e gli uomini diventano coglioni abbindolati da esse....e tutte le vostre certezze si sbriciolano come cenere al vento.....



Tanto per cominciare io non sono una traditrice! ma sono stata tradita! e io mi sono incazzata col mio ex non con lei! lei c'avrà pure provato ma lui ha detto un SI grosso come una casa! e la sera a casa da me ci tornava lui, a letto con me ci veniva lui e negli occhi mi guardava lui! quindi perchè me la devo prendere con lei?


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Facciamo così, facciamola più facile ancora: non posso proprio rinunciare al tizio/a sposato con prole?


certo che posso rinunciare!


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tanto per cominciare io non sono una traditrice! ma sono stata tradita! e io mi sono incazzata col mio ex non con lei! lei c'avrà pure provato ma lui ha detto un SI grosso come una casa! e la sera a casa da me ci tornava lui, a letto con me ci veniva lui e negli occhi mi guardava lui! quindi perchè me la devo prendere con lei?


Io ti capisco Simy in parte e lo sai benissimo. Ma se lei non si fosse messa di mezzo... il tuo lui non avrebbe sentito il bisogno di mentirti in alcuna maniera, probabilmente.


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Certo il principale responsabile è il partner, ma il bastardo/a che si è messo a sculettare davanti a uno/a che sapeva essere sposato/a, non è uno stinco di santo, fidati. Na bella pigna se la meriterebbe.


ebbe' ed allora uno che sfascia la famiglia cosi' e' solo un coglione e se lo merita....

DIGIAMOLO!!!

invece per me se glje capita uscisse i coglioni e gestisse come va gestita la situazione...

cioe' se te va scopatela e poi mannala affankulo, senza mettere a rischio la famigghia...

senza strascichi...

pero' ce volen'eppall'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che posso rinunciare!


Ecco. Se mi incaponisco e lo corteggio, capirai bene che la mia buona dose di colpa ce l'ho eccome!


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ecco. Se mi incaponisco e lo corteggio, capirai bene che la mia buona dose di colpa ce l'ho eccome!


stiamo sempre li! io mi posso anche incaponire (sbagliando) ma tu non sei capace a dire di NO! possibile che la colpa è la mia perchè mi sono incaponita??


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stiamo sempre li! io mi posso anche incaponire (sbagliando) ma tu non sei capace a dire di NO! possibile che la colpa è la mia perchè mi sono incaponita??


Non ho mai parlato di colpa univoca. Anzi, il partner ha la parte più grossa e scottante. Ma farmi passare l'amante come una persona pulita... ci vuole coraggio! Fosse anche solo per il fatto che anch'egli agisce alle spalle del coniuge.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Certo che voi traditori ve li create tutti gli alibi e le attenuanti....*e ridete dei traditi *come se foste la legge suprema. Peccato pero che quando siete smascherati le donne passano per troie e gli uomini diventano coglioni abbindolati da esse....e tutte le vostre certezze si sbriciolano come cenere al vento.....


ma che film hai visto?
Io non ho letto nessun che deride i traditi.....boh


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai parlato di colpa univoca. Anzi, il partner ha la parte più grossa e scottante. Ma farmi passare l'amante come una persona pulita... ci vuole coraggio! *Fosse anche solo per il fatto che anch'egli agisce alle spalle del coniuge*.


in quel caso i suoi sensi di colpa devono essere verso il coniuge!
se invece l'amante è single secondo me i problemi sono ancora meno!


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma che film hai visto?
> Io non ho letto nessun che deride i traditi.....boh


Anche io me lo stavo chiedendo...


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma che film hai visto?
> Io non ho letto nessun che deride i traditi.....boh


ognuno si fa il suo film! :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tanto per cominciare io non sono una traditrice! ma sono stata tradita! e io mi sono incazzata col mio ex non con lei! lei c'avrà pure provato ma lui ha detto un SI grosso come una casa! e la sera a casa da me ci tornava lui, a letto con me ci veniva lui e negli occhi mi guardava lui! quindi perchè me la devo prendere con lei?


Non posso approvarti. E allora ti quoto


----------



## tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Facciamo così, facciamola più facile ancora: non posso proprio rinunciare al tizio/a sposato con prole?


Il tizio, a maggior ragione con prole, non può proprio rinunciare per il bene dei figli e della moglie ad andare in un motel con una?


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ti capisco Simy in parte e lo sai benissimo. *Ma se lei non si fosse messa di mezzo... il tuo lui non avrebbe sentito il bisogno di mentirti in alcuna maniera*, probabilmente.


se lui mi amava davvero come diceva avrebbe detto di no! semplice Kid...come ho sempre fatto io! ho semplicemente detto di no..


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in quel caso i suoi sensi di colpa devono essere verso il coniuge!
> se invece l'amante è single secondo me i problemi sono ancora meno!


Io parlavo del coniuge del fedifrago. L'amante agisce anch'esso alle spalle di quest'ultimo... lo prende per il culo anche lui o no?


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

ma che il primo responsabile fosse il compagno non lo avevamo già stabilito sul dal nel blog??????


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Questo è un bel lavaggio di coscienza con tanto di pin up in topless.


Se lo dici tu........


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

mi avanzavano un paio di preposizioni articolate


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Il tizio, a maggior ragione con prole, non può proprio rinunciare per il bene dei figli e della moglie ad andare in un motel con una?


Ma dai, tutte le coppie sposate da un pò d'anni sono molto fragili di fronte alle tentazioni, è umano. Ma se tu non vai lì a provocare, vedrai che gran parte se ne sta buona buonina a occuparsi della prole.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi avanzavano un paio di preposizini articolate


In compenso scarseggi con le o


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In compenso scarseggi con le o


h crrettt per


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai, tutte le coppie sposate da un pò d'anni sono molto fragili di fronte alle tentazioni, è umano. Ma se tu non vai lì a provocare, vedrai che gran parte se ne sta buona buonina a occuparsi della prole.


non sono d'accordo! mi spiace kid ma non d'accordo perchè da quello che scrivi la colpa è di chi viene li a "tentarti" e non è cosi!


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io parlavo del coniuge del fedifrago. L'amante agisce anch'esso alle spalle di quest'ultimo... lo prende per il culo anche lui o no?


NONE!

al limite, ma proprio al limite se so' pure amici tra di loro, perche' tradisce l'amicizia con la moglie o il marito...

...ma se sono perfetti sconosciuti o anche che si conoscono solo di vista...

niet...non pervenuto proprio...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Certo che voi traditori ve li create tutti gli alibi e le attenuanti....e ridete dei traditi come se foste la legge suprema.  Peccato pero che quando siete smascherati le donne passano per troie e gli uomini diventano coglioni abbindolati da esse....e tutte le vostre certezze si sbriciolano come cenere al vento.....


Guarda tu ancora non hai capito una cosa, qua puoi dire tutte le verità che vuoi tanto non serviranno. "Ammatula" = Inutile che cerchi di fargli capire determinate cose, le sanno ma non gli conviene ammetterle, ancora mica ho capito il perchè! sarà la stessa cosa di quando tradisci e te ne freghi se stai tradendo? si si forse è così, insomma c'è la raccontiamo per come meglio ci conviene. 
Poi certo possiamo scrivere bei paroloni, diventare degli Einstein e con l'intelligenza sua e le belle parole addolcire il tutto. 

Insomma qua diamo una motivazione a tutto quello che vogliamo, semplicità nada de nada, ma mi pare pure giusto ne.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ti capisco Simy in parte e lo sai benissimo. Ma se lei non si fosse messa di mezzo... il tuo lui non avrebbe sentito il bisogno di mentirti in alcuna maniera, probabilmente.


Kid se non fosse stata lei, ci sarebbe stata un'altra...
E comunque perchè è per forza lei che sculetta? Magari è lui, uomo sposato, a cercarla.....


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Ma che vi devo dire.

Allora diciamo che la colpa è al 100% del fedifrago, mentre i poveri amanti sono solo brave persone che si ritrovano incastonate nel letto coniugale di altri così per caso.

Ma dai! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Per rispondere a Lothar, i figli non sono piccoli.
Due di loro almeno. Uno studia e convive con la sua fidanzata all'estero. Non è un adulto come lo intendiamo noi perchè non ha 30 anni ma non non ne ha 18...
Anche i piccoli non sono poi così piccoli.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> _Kid se non fosse stata lei, ci sarebbe stata un'altra...
> _E comunque perchè è per forza lei che sculetta? Magari è lui, uomo sposato, a cercarla.....


mmmm questa non è una motivazione valida , però


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma dai, tutte le coppie sposate da un pò d'anni sono molto fragili di fronte alle tentazioni, è umano. Ma se tu non vai lì a provocare, vedrai che gran parte se ne sta buona buonina a occuparsi della prole.


ma lo vedi...

mi dispiace dirtelo e consideralo un concetto in generale...

facendo cosi' tu l'assolvi perche' non sopporteresti di stare insieme ad una che normalmente e' ritenuta una zoccola...

in generale...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ho mai parlato di colpa univoca. Anzi, il partner ha la parte più grossa e scottante. Ma farmi passare l'amante come una persona pulita... ci vuole coraggio! Fosse anche solo per il fatto che anch'egli agisce alle spalle del coniuge.


Ma Kid dove leggi che stiamo facendo passare l'amante come una persona pulita?
Io non mi sono mai sentita pulita, ma la percentuale era 90% verso mio marito 10% verso lei (e solo perchè la conoscevo)


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Kid se non fosse stata lei, ci sarebbe stata un'altra...
> E comunque perchè è per forza lei che sculetta? Magari è lui, uomo sposato, a cercarla.....


Ma è chiaro che ci sono casi e casi.

Ma mai e poi mai per il mio modo di pensare, potrei ritenere priva di colpe una persona che và a letto con uno sposato. Tutto qui.


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> NONE!
> 
> al limite, ma proprio al limite se so' pure amici tra di loro, perche' tradisce l'amicizia con la moglie o il marito...
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Kid dove leggi che stiamo facendo passare l'amante come una persona pulita?
> Io non mi sono mai sentita pulita, ma la percentuale era 90% verso mio marito 10% verso lei (e solo perchè la conoscevo)


Beh, qui si parlava di totale assenza di scrupoli da parte degli amanti.


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Kid dove leggi che stiamo facendo passare l'amante come una persona pulita?
> Io non mi sono mai sentita pulita, ma la percentuale era 90% verso mio marito 10% verso lei (e solo perchè la conoscevo)


Oggi ti quoto a manetta


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Kid dove leggi che stiamo facendo passare l'amante come una persona pulita?
> Io non mi sono mai sentita pulita, ma la percentuale era 90% verso mio marito 10% verso lei (e solo perchè la conoscevo)


quoto e approvo!


----------



## Circe off line (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> AO' FORSE SEI DURA DE COMPRENDONIO....ahahahahah SEGUI IL LABIALE!!!...
> 
> IL MAZZO A TENDA CANADESE E' SOLO A TUO MARITO CHE DEVI FARGLIELO!
> 
> ...


forse non hai letto bene quello che ho scritto....ho detto che quando sono scoperti vengono additati come quella che e quello che....non ho mai pensato che la storia sia creata solo da una parte....e tu non sai come mi sto comportando con mio marito...scendi dal piedistallo caro, non sei il giudice della corte e questo é un forum dove tutti hanno diritto di dire quello che gli pare. Io mi sono presa della cornuta e via dicendo, e tu se sei un traditore ti prendi dell'egoista da me...poi un giorno potrei diventarlo anch'io...e diventerò carnefice invece che vittima chissà....per ora sono in ricostruzione....


----------



## tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh, qui si parlava di totale assenza di scrupoli da parte degli amanti.


No. Si parlava di assenza di scrupoli verso la compagna dell'altro.
Molti diverso


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> No. Si parlava di assenza di scrupoli verso la compagna dell'altro.
> Molti diverso


esatto!


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

*histoire d'o*

ma poi le mie o dove sono finite?


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> No. Si parlava di assenza di scrupoli verso la compagna dell'altro.
> Molti diverso


Appunto.

Se per voi il fatto che uno vi ciuli la macchina solo perchè la trova aperta è giustificabile... contenti voi... :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che ci sono casi e casi.
> 
> Ma mai e poi mai per il mio modo di pensare, potrei ritenere priva di colpe una persona che và a letto con uno sposato. Tutto qui.


Ma estendiamo e forse ci capiamo...

e se invece fossero una prostituta patentata o uno gigolo' patentato?

eccazzo ci so' ito perche' la vedevo ogni sera sul viale tornando a casa ed e' lei che m'ha provocato con le tette ed il culo de fori?

la colpa e' della peripatetica?


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> forse non hai letto bene quello che ho scritto....ho detto che quando sono scoperti vengono additati come quella che e quello che....non ho mai pensato che la storia sia creata solo da una parte....e tu non sai come mi sto comportando con mio marito...scendi dal piedistallo caro, non sei il giudice della corte e questo é un forum dove tutti hanno diritto di dire quello che gli pare. Io mi sono presa della cornuta e via dicendo, e tu se sei un traditore ti prendi dell'egoista da me...poi un giorno potrei diventarlo anch'io...e diventerò carnefice invece che vittima chissà....per ora sono in ricostruzione....


vabbe' sei ignara...nun me conosci...ahahahahah

non sono ne' e ne' almeno che io sappia...ahahahah

percio' te dico che tu e' solo il tuo maritino che devi mazzuolare, perche' quell'altra e' come se non esistesse anche se na' corchiata de mazzate se la meriterebbe...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> No. Si parlava di assenza di scrupoli verso la compagna dell'altro.
> Molti diverso


quali scrupoli?  non ce ne sono mai da parte dell 'amante, altrimenti dovrebbe averli anche la prostituta di turno!


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quali scrupoli?  non ce ne sono mai da parte dell 'amante, altrimenti dovrebbe averli anche la prostituta di turno!


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quali scrupoli? *non ce ne sono mai da parte dell 'amante, altrimenti dovrebbe averli anche la prostituta di turno*!


non credo che le due cose possano essere poste sullo stesso piano!


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Ridi pure, pero' se le proprie mogli se comportano uguaglio...

VOGLIAMO PRENDERE PROVVEDIMENTI O NO?

ahahahahah

e tu non registrato, non copiare...

ahahahah


----------



## Circe off line (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' sei ignara...nun me conosci...ahahahahah
> 
> non sono ne' e ne' almeno che io sappia...ahahahah
> 
> ...


non ho molto tempo x leggere di tutti, conosco x lo più chi mi ha risposto in questo forum quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con quella che era molto più di un'amica...era una sorella, facevamo tutto insieme, abbiamo cresciuto insieme i rispettivi figli e condiviso una vita giornaliera. E ritorno al titolo del thread....si lei avrebbe dovuto sentirsi in colpa con me, invece ha finto finche non li ho scoperti. Lui resta un bastardo, perche doveva andare lontano x scopare con un'altra invece si ê preso quella più comoda da gestire...ma lei non é libera dal peccato xche é stata una Troia nel vero senso della parola!!! Li odio entrambi...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo che le due cose possano essere poste sullo stesso piano!


un amante dichiara di avere scrupoli....  comincerei a preoccuparmi sul serio.


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo che le due cose possano essere poste sullo stesso piano!


concettualmente dov'e' la differenza?

ammesso che il tradimento solo sessuale a voi faccia sbroccare di meno (A ME NO..) qual'e' la differenza con loro se il desiderio e' quello di farsi una sana scopata e basta, almeno all'inizio?

pero' stiamo andando sul filosofico da paura...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non credo che le due cose possano essere poste sullo stesso piano!


infatti, una lo fa per lavoro,  l 'altra?


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> non ho molto tempo x leggere di tutti, conosco x lo più chi mi ha risposto in questo forum quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con quella che era molto più di un'amica...era una sorella, facevamo tutto insieme, abbiamo cresciuto insieme i rispettivi figli e condiviso una vita giornaliera. E ritorno al titolo del thread....si lei avrebbe dovuto sentirsi in colpa con me, invece ha finto finche non li ho scoperti. Lui resta un bastardo, perche doveva andare lontano x scopare con un'altra invece si ê preso quella più comoda da gestire...ma lei non é libera dal peccato xche é stata una Troia nel vero senso della parola!!! Li odio entrambi...


Il tuo caso l'ho gia' citato...

che anche l'amante dovrebbe farsi scrupoli per il rapporto che intercorre con il tradito...

pero' per il resto ...ciccia...


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> concettualmente dov'e' la differenza?
> 
> ammesso che il tradimento solo sessuale a voi faccia sbroccare di meno (A ME NO..) qual'e' la differenza con loro se il desiderio e' quello di farsi una sana scopata e basta, almeno all'inizio?
> 
> ...


perchè un'amante è un minimo coinvolta emotivamente, non si fa pagare, c'è stato un minimo di corteggiamento da parte di entrambi....


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> non ho molto tempo x leggere di tutti, conosco x lo più chi mi ha risposto in questo forum quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con quella che era molto più di un'amica...era una sorella, facevamo tutto insieme, abbiamo cresciuto insieme i rispettivi figli e condiviso una vita giornaliera. E ritorno al titolo del thread....si lei avrebbe dovuto sentirsi in colpa con me, invece ha finto finche non li ho scoperti. Lui resta un bastardo, perche doveva andare lontano x scopare con un'altra invece si ê preso quella più comoda da gestire...ma lei non é libera dal peccato xche é stata una Troia nel vero senso della parola!!! Li odio entrambi...


E su questo hai ragione, gli uomini delle amiche sono intoccabili e sono io la prima a dirlo. E non mi sono mai scopata nessuno che fosse accoppiato con una mia amica ma manco conoscente.
Certo che me li farei gli scrupoli e mi bloccherebbero.
Come hanno sempre fatto

ma qui stiamo parlando di altri scrupoli, verso qualcuno che non si conosce minimamente


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> non ho molto tempo x leggere di tutti, conosco x lo più chi mi ha risposto in questo forum quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con quella che era molto più di un'amica...era una sorella, facevamo tutto insieme, abbiamo cresciuto insieme i rispettivi figli e condiviso una vita giornaliera. E ritorno al titolo del thread....si lei avrebbe dovuto sentirsi in colpa con me, invece ha finto finche non li ho scoperti. Lui resta un bastardo, perche doveva andare lontano x scopare con un'altra invece si ê preso quella più comoda da gestire...ma lei non é libera dal peccato xche é stata una Troia nel vero senso della parola!!! Li odio entrambi...


Circe qui parliamo di amanti che non consocono il partner dell'altro/a!


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè un'amante è un minimo coinvolta emotivamente, non si fa pagare, c'è stato un minimo di corteggiamento da parte di entrambi....


balle...

te trattieni pe' non passa' proprio pe' zoccola, ma in certe situazioni la scopata te la faresti proprio all'istante...

anzi anche prima...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> balle...
> 
> te trattieni pe' non passa' proprio pe' zoccola, ma in certe situazioni la scopata te la faresti proprio all'istante...
> 
> ...


e anche se fosse? non è che mi hai trovato per strada? 
guarda Stè che a noi donne il sesso piace esattamente come piace a voi...è inutile raccontarsela!
e se una donna ci sta non è che deve passare per forza da zoccola!


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> balle...
> 
> te trattieni pe' non passa' proprio pe' zoccola, ma in certe situazioni la scopata te la faresti proprio all'istante...
> 
> ...



infatti, il segreto per farsela dare dopo mezzora è metterle a proprio agio e non farle sentire mai troie, finche non si arriva al turpiloquio durante l 'atto, ma questa è un' altra storia


----------



## Circe off line (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Circe qui parliamo di amanti che non consocono il partner dell'altro/a!


ok allora non entro nel merito, non so e non giudico. Mi intrometto solo su quello che ho vissuto sulla mia pelle....


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e anche se fosse? non è che mi hai trovato per strada?
> guarda Stè che a noi donne il sesso piace esattamente come piace a voi...è inutile raccontarsela!
> e se una donna ci sta non è che deve passare per forza da zoccola!


ma infatti mica so' sceso mo' dal pero...lo so' che ce pensate come ce pensamo noi...

pero' le considerazioni in ballo non sono le stesse per i due sessi, specie se bazzicanti lo stesso ambiente...

comunque a livello concettuale, mi stai confermando che non ci sono differenze...

poi cambiateve pure i nomi in paperina ed a me va bene istess'...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Per rispondere a Lothar, i figli non sono piccoli.
> Due di loro almeno. Uno studia e convive con la sua fidanzata all'estero. Non è un adulto come lo intendiamo noi perchè non ha 30 anni ma non non ne ha 18...
> Anche i piccoli non sono poi così piccoli.



Infatti mi pareva strano a 50anni avere figli piccoli.....allora parola torna indietro...approved by apponimennt of Lothar..
lo sai anche se virtualmente mi sta'simpatico..non parlo per il lavoro...ma lo capisco perche'fa come me.
Anche lui avra'i suoi 25-30 anni di matrimonio sulla groppa..trova un'''ammiccante ''Tebina.. che dovrebbe fare???Mica ricapiti vero Tebe?
poi a lui e'capitata..io le cerco..che e'anche peggio


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti, il segreto per farsela dare dopo mezzora è metterle a proprio agio e non farle sentire mai troie, finche non si arriva al turpiloquio durante l 'atto, ma questa è un' altra storia


Paperina, NR, Paperina...

e' piu' charmant...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma infatti mica so' sceso mo' dal pero...lo so' che ce pensate come ce pensamo noi...
> 
> *pero' le considerazioni in ballo non sono le stesse per i due sessi, specie se bazzicanti lo stesso ambiente*...
> 
> ...


vabbè quelli sono pregiudizi! perchè se lo fa l'uomo è un gran figo e se lo fa una donna è una zoccola...
è una cosa che non condivido! ma ci sarebbe da aprire un'altra discussione..non è questo il tema del 3D


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè quelli sono pregiudizi! perchè se lo fa l'uomo è un gran figo e se lo fa una donna è una zoccola...
> è una cosa che non condivido! ma ci sarebbe da aprire un'altra discussione..non è questo il tema del 3D


appunto! perchè dovrebbe avere scrupoli un amante? non ha senso questa cosa!


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè quelli sono pregiudizi! perchè se lo fa l'uomo è un gran figo e se lo fa una donna è una zoccola...
> è una cosa che non condivido! ma ci sarebbe da aprire un'altra discussione..non è questo il tema del 3D


per me contano ancora anche se di meno...pero' la nomea per me in ufficio poi nun te la levi piu' di dosso...

a meno che nun e' bella alta la percentuale di chi si dedica al volontariato....

ahahahahah

pero' un vecchio saggio dice che le corna se se devono fa' se devono fa' sempre al largo e dove nun ce conosce niuno...ma niuno proprio...

manco un pinguino...


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> appunto! perchè dovrebbe avere scrupoli un amante? non ha senso questa cosa!


veramente è dall'inizio del 3D che dico che gli scrupoli bisogna averli nei confronti del proprio partner...non capisco la tua domanda


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me contano ancora anche se di meno...pero' la nomea per me in ufficio poi nun te la levi piu' di dosso...
> 
> a meno che nun e' bella alta la percentuale di chi si dedica al volontariato....
> 
> ...


ma chi ha parlato di ufficio?? io no....


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente è dall'inizio del 3D che dico che gli scrupoli bisogna averli nei confronti del proprio partner...non capisco la tua domanda


è semplice! se hai scrupoli non tradisci, dal momento che tradisci non li hai punto.


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma chi ha parlato di ufficio?? io no....


parlavi di pregiudizi, pero' per me ancora oggi hai voja affa' gli svedesi, ma se in ufficio c'e' quella che la da via a cani e porci, me pare difficile che si abbia un bel concetto su di lei....


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> parlavi di pregiudizi, pero' per me ancora oggi hai voja affa' gli svedesi, ma se in ufficio c'e' quella che la da via a cani e porci, me pare difficile che si abbia un bel concetto su di lei....


stermy hai notato che con il calare dei pregiudizi sono aumentati i tradimenti, o meglio vengono più a galla  paperina
 hahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> stermy hai notato che con il calare dei pregiudizi sono aumentati i tradimenti, o meglio vengono più a galla  paperina
> hahahahahahahah


E' perche' sono paperine emancipate...

pero' sempre paperine so'...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' perche' sono paperine emancipate...
> 
> pero' sempre paperine so'...
> 
> ahahahah


incredibilmente, la scelta di una paperina a pagamento, fa risparmiare rispetto a una  paperina qualsiasi, pranzo o cena + motel costano molto di più


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con te ma nel caso specifico del tradimento, a meno che come dico sempre "la preda" in questione non sia un conoscente o un amico, e sopratutto compagno di un amica...continuo a non vedere perchè dovrei farmi scrupoli per la moglie.
> io me li faccio con Mattia.
> 
> Indubbiamente il discorso sarebbe molto diverso se la moglie in questione fosse una mia amica o una che conosco.
> ...


Spero di conoscerti presto allora... non si sa mai... una tentazione in meno:carneval:.


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

è veramente triste leggervi...non meritate nemmeno risposta.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è semplice! se hai scrupoli non tradisci, dal momento che tradisci non li hai punto.





ma va'......mica lo sapevo...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è veramente triste leggervi...non meritate nemmeno risposta.


si ironizzava estremizzando la cosa, ti assicuro che è più triste leggere gli amanti a modo loro scrupolosi! 
Associano l' egoismo all'ipocrisia  la peggior specie di  persone viventi!
Simy sei una brava ragazza ma un pò ingenua.


----------



## Simy (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si ironizzava estremizzando la cosa, ti assicuro che è più triste leggere gli amanti a modo loro scrupolosi!
> Associano l' egoismo all'ipocrisia la peggior specie di persone viventi!
> Simy sei una brava ragazza *ma un pò ingenua*.


non credo di essere ingenua...forse il tradimento mi ha aperto gli occhi su tante cose...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2012)

Faccio una domanda, volutamente provocatoria, ma più che altro per amore della conversazione che stiamo avendo, piuttosto che provocare volutamente, anzi, lungi da me l'intento di farlo.

Bene o male tutti leggiamo il Blog di Tebe; sarei di curioso di sapere se, la sera in cui si sono incontrati a cena, mentre il Tom Tom perculeggiava Tebe e MM mentre la riaccompagnava alla macchina, se per assurdo a Tebe fosse venuta voglia di fare un soffocotto a MM, lui avrebbe pensato per un secondo a Mattia oppure no ?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Faccio una domanda, volutamente provocatoria, ma più che altro per amore della conversazione che stiamo avendo, piuttosto che provocare volutamente, anzi, lungi da me l'intento di farlo.
> 
> Bene o male tutti leggiamo il Blog di Tebe; sarei di curioso di sapere se, la sera in cui si sono incontrati a cena, mentre il Tom Tom perculeggiava Tebe e MM mentre la riaccompagnava alla macchina, se per assurdo a Tebe fosse venuta voglia di fare un soffocotto a MM, lui avrebbe pensato per un secondo a Mattia oppure no ?


beh in certi momenti se il tom tom è silensioso si rischia anche di sbagliare anche strada, figuriamoci pensare altro, parlo per esperianza personale hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Daniele (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe, pensa che io non mi farei nessuna remora a usare l'acido muriatico sulla macchina dell'amante della mia donna, ma adire il vero forse sarei anche capace di usarlo sull'amante.
Perchè? Perchè la colpa è di entrambi, ma non posso fare violenza a chi ancora forse voglio bene, chi sta con me sa che mi sfogherò in pieno sull'altro facendo sapere che quella è la conseguenza di una sua azione, quindi dimmi tu, ti porresti lo scrupolo se il tradito dall'altra parte ti disfasse l'auto?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe, pensa che io non mi farei nessuna remora a usare l'acido muriatico sulla macchina dell'amante della mia donna, ma adire il vero forse sarei anche capace di usarlo sull'amante.
> Perchè? Perchè la colpa è di entrambi, ma non posso fare violenza a chi ancora forse voglio bene, chi sta con me sa che mi sfogherò in pieno sull'altro facendo sapere che quella è la conseguenza di una sua azione, quindi dimmi tu, ti porresti lo scrupolo se il tradito dall'altra parte ti disfasse l'auto?



 prendersela con l 'altro è sintomo solo  di stupidità, l 'altro non centra niente! e ancor più stupida la vendetta!
 Sarebbe molto più intelligente rendersi conto di aver scelto male la persona a cui abbiamo affidato il nostro cuore.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

tuba....ci avevo pensato pure io:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (4 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> prendersela con l 'altro è sintomo solo  di stupidità, l 'altro non centra niente! e ancor più stupida la vendetta!
> Sarebbe molto più intelligente rendersi conto di aver scelto male la persona a cui abbiamo affidato il nostro cuore.


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Giugno 2012)

michia, ma quanto avete scritto?
avete finito con i carotaggi al cervello? 


la prossima volta che vedo il mio amante single voglio chiedergli se si sente in colpa verso mio marito



se dice di sì lo picchio


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> michia, ma quanto avete scritto?
> avete finito con i carotaggi al cervello?
> 
> 
> ...


concordo, inizierei a preoccuparmi moltissimo!


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2012)

Chi mi fa un riassunto dalla pagina 40 alla 66?:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> michia, ma quanto avete scritto?
> avete finito con i carotaggi al cervello?
> 
> 
> ...



sai Chiara io  mi chiedo alle volte..ma le''persone''che scrivono qua'ci sono o ci fanno..perche'preoccuparsi del
 cornuto...


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ecco Tebe qui'mi dissocio..vedi se ti mi provochi,io posso essere anche un diacono...ma dai e dai finiamo al motel.Mi pare che lui a te non pensasse minimamente..giusto??ragazzi chi si tirerebbe indietro??se uno non e'gay....


Mio padre. E non era gay, te lo posso assicurare.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Mio padre. E non era gay, te lo posso assicurare.


avrai assistito immagino..perche'anche io dico ai miei ragazzi..ma figuratevi se papa'a 54 anni corre dietro....infatti.....


----------



## Circe off line (4 Giugno 2012)

Mi sa che essere fedeli non é di moda, mi state facendo venire la curiosità di vedere se mi sento in colpa...se non provo come posso partecipare alla discussione?


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Mio padre. E non era gay, te lo posso assicurare.


Come fai ad esserne sicura?


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> avrai assistito immagino..perche'anche io dico ai miei ragazzi..ma figuratevi se papa'a 54 anni corre dietro....infatti.....


Dipende dalle circostanze in cui si fanno certe affermazioni. Quando sarai in attesa di entrare in una sala operatoria senza sapere se tornerai indietro, ne riparliamo.


----------



## Eliade (4 Giugno 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Mi sa che essere fedeli non é di moda, mi state facendo venire la curiosità di vedere se mi sento in colpa...se non provo come posso partecipare alla discussione?


Come mai t'è venuta la curiosità?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Ao', gente ma avete più un cazzo da fare voi che "lavorate" che io che sono disoccupato!
Ma quanto cazzo scrivete!?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

*Scrupoli*

[video=youtube;PfVOpnhzhv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfVOpnhzhv4&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

Amanti e scrupoli...

Lei che ti dice...
Dopo aver ciulato in un motel...
Senti è meglio che non ci vediamo più, tu hai moglie e figlia, non voglio che ti metti nei casini con una donna come me.

Oppure lui che dice...
Dopo aver ciulato in un motel...dandole una bella pacca sul culetto sodo...
Sei proprio una brava ragazza, una giovane sposa e una brava mamma, ma perchè ti vuoi rovinare con un vecchio vizioso come me? Dai torna da tuo marito...lasciamoci così, tanto non abbiamo futuro....no?

Nel mio mondo: gli scrupoli verso il coniuge ignaro saltano fuori quando si vuole "scaricare" in bella forma un amante.

Ma può essere anche che lui o lei se li facciano e dicano...
Senti non me la sento più di fare queste cose con te perchè poi mi faccio degli scrupoli di coscienza pensando al tuo lui o al tuo lei e quindi è meglio piantarla qui.
Allora il lui o lei scaricato inizia a dire...ma no chiariamo...vediamoci...viviamoci...

Ecco perchè secondo me...ogni bravo egoista se arriva ad avere degli scrupoli tronca di netto...perchè il sano egoismo è: Prima voglio sentirmi bene con me stesso...poi tutto il resto...

Non conosco nessuna persona così autolesionista da usare il sesso per poi ricavarne perniciosi sensi di colpa.
Conosco molte persone che mi hanno confidato un tradimento e poi, hanno detto, sono stato/a troppo male con me stesso e non farò mai più questo errore.

Altre persone invece...
Semplicemente...

Non ci pensano, non ci badano, e lasciano tutto lì nel letto del motel.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;PfVOpnhzhv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfVOpnhzhv4&feature=fvwrel[/video]


Standing Ovation


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Bene, alla fine di questa allegra discussione mi sembra doveroso giungere alla conclusione che gli amanti sono persone rette e giuste e che se mai dovessero provare rimorso, dovrebbero farlo verso se stesse. L'essere parte di un disegno subdolo e contorto, non deve in alcun caso passare come una propria responsabilità. 

Bene...

Come dice Mughini??? Ma dddaaaiiiiiii!

Scherzi a parte, sono contento di essere tornato a far due chiacchiere con voi amici....


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Dipende dalle circostanze in cui si fanno certe affermazioni. Quando sarai in attesa di entrare in una sala operatoria senza sapere se tornerai indietro, ne riparliamo.



mamma mia che coda di paglia..e secondo te io potevo saperlo???


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

No. Ma non è che mi aspettassi da te una così raffinata sensibilità da farti pensare, prima di fare certe sparate.


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> michia, ma quanto avete scritto?
> avete finito con i carotaggi al cervello?
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io ho pensato alla stessa cosa
la prossima volta in motel chiedo a manager se ha sensi di colpa verso Mattia.
Se dice si lo picchio pure io.


----------



## Tebina (4 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Faccio una domanda, volutamente provocatoria, ma più che altro per amore della conversazione che stiamo avendo, piuttosto che provocare volutamente, anzi, lungi da me l'intento di farlo.
> 
> Bene o male tutti leggiamo il Blog di Tebe; sarei di curioso di sapere se, la sera in cui si sono incontrati a cena, mentre il Tom Tom perculeggiava Tebe e MM mentre la riaccompagnava alla macchina, se per assurdo a Tebe fosse venuta voglia di fare un soffocotto a MM, lui avrebbe pensato per un secondo a Mattia oppure no ?


Ecco...Io e Minerva vorremo sapere.


----------



## Kid (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Anche io ho pensato alla stessa cosa
> la prossima volta in motel chiedo a manager se ha sensi di colpa verso Mattia.
> Se dice si lo picchio pure io.


Che belle immagini da famiglia felice! :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

*Soffocotto di Tebina*

Tuba, proprio l'esempio con il soffocotto?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tuba, proprio l'esempio con il soffocotto?


[video=youtube;x9FMW1jAuPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9FMW1jAuPY[/video]

Ma senti sarò io il più spaccone megalomane pregno di deliri di onnipotenza del forum...
Ma tu mi segui a nastro eh?
Il conte può tutto può sopravvivere anche a quel soffocotto!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;x9FMW1jAuPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9FMW1jAuPY[/video]
> 
> Ma senti sarò io il più spaccone megalomane pregno di deliri di onnipotenza del forum...
> Ma tu mi segui a nastro eh?
> *Il conte può tutto può sopravvivere anche a quel soffocotto!*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval:

_flap flap_


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione interessante, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Minerva scriveva  insieme ad Eliade e Monsieur che comunque io dovrei pormi qualche scrupolo (essendo amante) verso la moglie di Manager (di cui non so e non voglio sapere nulla) e sentirmi responsabile del fatto che lo stesso manager essendo stato un fedele, stia tradendo con me.
> ...



Anche io la penso come voi...spesso e volentieri, qui leggo le mogli tradite che dicono di tutto di più alle amanti, soprattutto quando i mariti decidono di restare con loro.....
E sinceramente non ho mai capito perchè, le stronze ruba mariti sono le amanti....e non i mariti che nessuno poteva costringere a mancargli di rispetto!

Io sono stata praticamente l'amante di un uomo che non sapevo sposato...l'ho conosciuto che avevamo rispettivamente 28 e 27 anni, mi disse che si era lasciato da qualche mese e ha insistito molto per conoscermi, io non volevo saperne! Mi ha portato a casa sua, 15 giorni prima di sposarsi, ha dormito con me, mangiato fatto l'amore ecc....e la stronza sarei io????

Tebe, aggiungi anche me con geko e chiara!


----------



## Spider (4 Giugno 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Anche io la penso come voi...spesso e volentieri, qui leggo le mogli tradite che dicono di tutto di più alle amanti, soprattutto quando i mariti decidono di restare con loro.....
> E sinceramente non ho mai capito perchè, le stronze ruba mariti sono le amanti....e non i mariti che nessuno poteva costringere a mancargli di rispetto!
> 
> Io sono stata praticamente l'amante di un uomo che non sapevo sposato...l'ho conosciuto che avevamo rispettivamente 28 e 27 anni, mi disse che si era lasciato da qualche mese e ha insistito molto per conoscermi, io non volevo saperne! Mi ha portato a casa sua, 15 giorni prima di sposarsi, ha dormito con me, mangiato fatto l'amore ecc....*e la stronza sarei io????
> ...


..se dopo aver saputo che stava per sposarsi,
 hai continuato la "storia"...la risposta te la sei data da sola...


----------



## aristocat (4 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..se dopo aver saputo che stava per sposarsi,
> hai continuato la "storia"...la risposta te la sei data da sola...


Questi dettagli li ha scoperti "dopo", anzi, molto dopo, mi sembra


----------



## ACME (4 Giugno 2012)

Se era ignara, direi che il quesito tebano non le calza.


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Se era ignara, direi che il quesito tebano non le calza.


ma anche no...

Diavoletta e' innocente, Vostro Onore...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tuba, proprio l'esempio con il soffocotto?


propenso, ma prima lavati i denti...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Anche io la penso come voi...spesso e volentieri, qui leggo le mogli tradite che dicono di tutto di più alle amanti, soprattutto quando i mariti decidono di restare con loro.....
> E sinceramente non ho mai capito perchè, le stronze ruba mariti sono le amanti....e non i mariti che nessuno poteva costringere a mancargli di rispetto!
> 
> Io sono stata praticamente l'amante di un uomo che non sapevo sposato...l'ho conosciuto che avevamo rispettivamente 28 e 27 anni, mi disse che si era lasciato da qualche mese e ha insistito molto per conoscermi, io non volevo saperne! Mi ha portato a casa sua, 15 giorni prima di sposarsi, ha dormito con me, mangiato fatto l'amore ecc....e la stronza sarei io????
> ...



questo si che è un vero addio al celibato...  hahahahahhahha


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tuba, proprio l'esempio con il soffocotto?


:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Giugno 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Anche io la penso come voi...spesso e volentieri, qui leggo le mogli tradite che dicono di tutto di più alle amanti, soprattutto quando i mariti decidono di restare con loro.....
> E sinceramente non ho mai capito perchè, le stronze ruba mariti sono le amanti....e non i mariti che nessuno poteva costringere a mancargli di rispetto!
> 
> Io sono stata praticamente l'amante di un uomo che non sapevo sposato...l'ho conosciuto che avevamo rispettivamente 28 e 27 anni, mi disse che si era lasciato da qualche mese e ha insistito molto per conoscermi, io non volevo saperne! Mi ha portato a casa sua, 15 giorni prima di sposarsi, ha dormito con me, mangiato fatto l'amore ecc....e la stronza sarei io????
> ...


      " io non volevo saperne!"                

 è difficile far cambiare idea a certe persone quando prendono  posizione ....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Ecco...Io e Minerva vorremo sapere.


Ho fatto delle domande su Mattia a Tebe, ma non mi ha risposto.
.....Aveva la bocca piena, e lei è una persona educata 


Risposta seria: se io approccio qualcuna penso a tutto quello che può conseguire dal nostro rapporto, faccio i miei conti e decido di cosa preoccuparmi e di cosa fregarmene. Di ciò di cui decido di fregarmene non mi sento certo affrancato. Penso solo che il rischio possa valere la candela e spero di non trovarmi mai a dover pagare il conto, tutto qui. Non dico "cazzi suoi", ma "speriamo che non ci siano cazzi". Nel momento in cui i cazzi arrivano mi prendo la mia parte di colpa.
Se Tebe avesse voluto farmi un'intervista l'avrei certo lasciata fare (anche se mi avrebbe stupito molto, perchè la serata era proprio a livello "ormone zero"), d'altro canto sarebbe stata sua iniziativa improvvisa ed imprevista, e come in battaglia, bisogna prendere decisioni rapide e senza troppe menate


----------



## Flavia (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ao', gente ma avete più un cazzo da fare voi che "lavorate" che io che sono disoccupato!
> Ma quanto cazzo scrivete!?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Max_ (4 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ho fatto delle domande su Mattia a Tebe, ma non mi ha risposto.
> .....Aveva la bocca piena, e lei è una persona educata
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ridicolo, fai esattamente come tebe ma con ipocrisia. lei sembra avere le palle delle sue azioni ammesso che quello che scriva sia vero tu ammesso che quello che scrivi sia vero sei solo un maestro che si riempie la bocca di bei concetti,ma intanto il soffocotto con SCRUPOLO te lo saresti fatto fare.


----------



## tenebroso67 (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ieri una mia pagina di blog ha aperto una discussione *interessante*, o almeno io l'ho giudicata così.
> Per chi ne ha voglia..http://www.tradimento.net/entries/480-Caffè-con-Manager
> 
> Geko e Chiara Matraini la pensano come me, ovvero che visto che nessuno costringe nessuno a tradire, non si capisce perchè io mi debba sentire responsabile del tradimento messo in atto da altri.
> ...


Ho letto, ........ho letto....si ...e' davvvero *interessante *
davvero interessante anche il modo in cui descrivi tutte le situazioni....

La mia opinione e' che manager ha piu' di un amante.....
e' furbo e disinvolto nel gestire le persone.
Manager e' una persona abituata ad ottenere cio' che vuole....


----------



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ho letto, ........ho letto....si ...e' davvvero *interessante *
> davvero interessante anche il modo in cui descrivi tutte le situazioni....
> 
> La mia opinione e' che manager ha piu' di un amante.....
> ...


Se manager ha più di un amante io sono maria goretti.

hai sottolineato interessante...ti ho solleticato l'ormone leggendo il blog? Quell'unica pagina? Ce ne sono di più interessanti, fidati....




:carneval:


----------



## tenebroso67 (4 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se manager ha più di un amante io sono maria goretti.
> 
> hai sottolineato interessante...ti ho solleticato l'ormone leggendo il blog? Quell'unica pagina? Ce ne sono di più interessanti, fidati....
> 
> ...



Ovviamente non conosco manager ,
ma penso sia un uomo parecchio ambito dalle donne....

Beh... descrivi in modo scorrevole e curioso tutta la storia....con molti dettagli ...
e' stato un piacere leggerti....

provero' a curiosare anche le altre pagine....:up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

Max_ ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ridicolo, fai esattamente come tebe ma con ipocrisia. lei sembra avere le palle delle sue azioni ammesso che quello che scriva sia vero tu ammesso che quello che scrivi sia vero sei solo un maestro che si riempie la bocca di bei concetti,ma intanto il soffocotto con SCRUPOLO te lo saresti fatto fare.


Felice di rallegrare le tue giornate.
Vorrei farti notare che io non ho mai sostenuto che ci si debba a tutti i costi tirare indietro come vampiri davanti ad una corona d'aglio, ma solo che si riconosca la propria responsabilità nelle conseguenze di ciò che si mette in atto.

PIRLA! Vai a fare il "papaboy" (o il papatoy, già che ci sei)


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

Max_ ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH ridicolo, fai esattamente come tebe ma con ipocrisia. lei sembra avere* le palle delle sue azioni *ammesso che quello che scriva sia vero tu ammesso che quello che scrivi sia vero sei solo un maestro che si riempie la bocca di bei concetti,ma intanto il soffocotto con SCRUPOLO te lo saresti fatto fare.


 a me tebe sta simpatica ma non è che sia difficile "avere le palle" in una situazione come la sua.


----------



## Max_ (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Felice di rallegrare le tue giornate.
> Vorrei farti notare che io non ho mai sostenuto che ci si debba a tutti i costi tirare indietro come vampiri davanti ad una corona d'aglio, ma solo che si riconosca la propria responsabilità nelle conseguenze di ciò che si mette in atto.
> 
> PIRLA! Vai a fare il "papaboy" (o il papatoy, già che ci sei)


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, esattamente quello che ha detto tebe,ma sei bravo a spostare le cose quando ti beccano.non ce la fai non ce la fai parli davvero sul niente


----------



## Max_ (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me tebe sta simpatica ma non è che sia difficile "avere le palle" in una situazione come la sua.


capisci quando leggi o sei come il tuo amico  francese?ha le palle per dire che non sente scrupoli, nessuno ha palle in una situazione del genere ma ammetterlo non fa schifo. ipocriti


----------



## Kid (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me tebe sta simpatica ma non è che sia difficile "avere le palle" in una situazione come la sua.


Quoto.

Io non ho niente contro nessuno, pur avendo punti di vista differenti, ma avere le palle significherebbe fare le cose alla luce del sole per me. 

Tradire è solo da vigliacchi.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

Max_ ha detto:


> capisci quando leggi o sei come il tuo amico francese?ha le palle per dire che non sente scrupoli, nessuno ha palle in una situazione del genere ma ammetterlo non fa schifo.* ipocriti*


siamo ipocriti in quanto ......non ti seguo.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me tebe sta simpatica ma non è che sia difficile "avere le palle" in una situazione come la sua.


Buongiorno Minerva....concordo,pensandoci bene rischio zero.Chi le vede assieme,anche fuori azienda non pensa male..lo stesso cervo Mattia... non servono tante palle.Le debbo avere io invece,per forza....alle volte mi chiedo cosa sia diventato..potrei benissimo lavorare per i servizi segreti.ora.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

Max_ ha detto:


> capisci quando leggi o sei come il tuo amico francese?ha le palle per dire che non sente scrupoli, nessuno ha palle in una situazione del genere ma ammetterlo non fa schifo. ipocriti



ahhaahahsei ridicolo e non sai di che parli..provaci..il ''giochetto''non e'per tutti....ma e'moltooooo appagante sai...non hai idea cosa sia...


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahhaahahsei ridicolo e non sai di che parli..provaci..il ''giochetto''non e'per tutti....ma e'moltooooo appagante sai...non hai idea cosa sia...


Sarà appagante per i Gorilla, per una persona con un poco di testa è un gioco infantile e stupido.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

no, scusate...
ma una costante di chi non approva un certo tipo di comportamenti è quella di essere accusati di ipocrisia...quando è proprio l'inganno nell'ombra e le falsità raccontate per tradire che "si combattono".
ma il miglior ipocrita è il traditore che alla sera saluta con un bacio moglie/ marito
o no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2012)

Max_ ha detto:


> capisci quando leggi o sei come il tuo amico  francese?*ha le palle per dire che non sente scrupoli, nessuno ha palle in una situazione del genere ma ammetterlo non fa schifo*. ipocriti




mi tocca quotarti


----------



## Max_ (5 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahhaahahsei ridicolo e non sai di che parli..provaci..il ''giochetto''non e'per tutti....ma e'moltooooo appagante sai...non hai idea cosa sia...



da quello che leggo non sei un ipocrita, tradisci senza pensare ai compagni degli altri.


----------



## Max_ (5 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi tocca quotarti


ti quoterei volentieri anche io


----------



## Kid (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, scusate...
> ma una costante di chi non approva un certo tipo di comportamenti è quella di essere accusati di ipocrisia...quando è proprio l'inganno nell'ombra e le falsità raccontate per tradire che "si combattono".
> ma il miglior ipocrita è il traditore che alla sera saluta con un bacio moglie/ marito
> o no?


Standing ovation!


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

Max_ ha detto:


> da quello che leggo non sei un ipocrita, tradisci senza pensare ai compagni degli altri.


e verso la moglie?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, scusate...
> ma una costante di chi non approva un certo tipo di comportamenti è quella di essere accusati di ipocrisia...quando è proprio l'inganno nell'ombra e le falsità raccontate per tradire che "si combattono".
> *ma il miglior ipocrita è il traditore che alla sera saluta con un bacio moglie/ marito
> o no?*



quello è il traditore

mi permetto di quotare il tuo post per dire semplicemente che il punto, da quel che ho capito, è:

razzolo male? lo ammetto.

mi permetto  di dire che gli altri razzolano male? io devo razzolare benissimo


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, scusate...
> ma una costante di chi non approva un certo tipo di comportamenti è quella di essere accusati di ipocrisia...quando è proprio l'inganno nell'ombra e le falsità raccontate per tradire che "si combattono".
> ma il miglior ipocrita è il traditore che alla sera saluta con un bacio moglie/ marito
> o no?


Il punto era solo se si sentivano scrupoli verso il compagno/a del proprio amante.

La cosa è:
Se conosco l'altra non ci penso nemmeno a farmi il marito, se non la conosco per me non esiste  e quindi niente scrupoli.
Non dico che sono meglio io che non mi faccio scrupoli o MM che se li fa verso uno sconosciuto.
Il risultato non cambia.
Si tradisce.

*Qual'è la differenza?*

Se poi veniamo beccati ognuno si assume le proprie responsabilità questo è ovvio


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

Max_ ha detto:


> da quello che leggo non sei un ipocrita, tradisci senza pensare ai compagni degli altri.


Caro Max detto che io non sono buono con nessuno,famiglia a parte,e considero fessi i buoni,che si fanno comandare..figurati se posso preoccuparmi per uno che manco so chi sia..poi caro mio..le mogli vanno''accudite''..non tenute come rottami inservibili.
Perche'se no fanno la gioia del primo Lothar che passa....sei d'accordo??


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e verso la moglie?


Ma i partner erano esclusi da quest'analisi...


----------



## Max_ (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e verso la moglie?


Non è quella la domanda di questa discussione e ho capito che tebe abbia scrupoli nei confronti del suo uomo, non certo per la moglie del suo amante e presuppongo che lothar uguale. hai un modo che crea solo confusione,non sai argomentare in questo caso o leggi distrattamente


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quello è il traditore
> 
> mi permetto di quotare il tuo post per dire semplicemente che il punto, da quel che ho capito, è:
> 
> ...


concordo.
anche se ripeto all'ennesima potenza ,
il discorso sul benissimo mi fa pensare a quanto sia buffo questa pretesa d' integralismo .ora non riesco a fare bene un esempio ma ho bene presente quando non ci si vuole assumere una responsabilità...del tipo . non voglio figli perché occorre essere genitori esemplari e non ne sono all'altezza...
non voglio animali perché vanno tenuti con lo spazio e il tempo doverosi.
invece c'è chi riesce con fatica , buona volontà e umiltà ad arrivare ad avere questa conquista.
non sono riuscita a spiegarmi .magari ci riproverò


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma i partner erano esclusi da quest'analisi...


Infatti e abbiamo già detto che gli scrupoli li ho solo per mattia


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Io non ho niente contro nessuno, pur avendo punti di vista differenti, ma avere le palle significherebbe fare le cose alla luce del sole per me.
> 
> Tradire è solo da vigliacchi.



anche per me, avere le palle vuol dire avere solo una faccia, far vedere ciò che si è, anche quando si è commesso un errore, essere "tutto d'un pezzo" (locuzione in disuso...)
solo in questo caso ritengo sia possibile archiviare i propri errori e relegarli al passato, diversamente, si rimane in una situazione ambigua che può continuare a coinvolgere la vita del prossimo, suo malgrado 
insomma: 1 faccia = 2 palle


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma i partner erano esclusi da quest'analisi...


è la mia analisi ed escludo quelo che voglio io.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti e abbiamo già detto che gli scrupoli li ho solo per mattia


possiamo allargare e non parlare solo di te, spero


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti e abbiamo già detto che gli scrupoli li ho solo per mattia


Mejo de gniente...se accontentasse...

ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo.
> anche se ripeto all'ennesima potenza ,
> il discorso sul benissimo mi fa pensare a quanto sia buffo questa pretesa d' integralismo .ora non riesco a fare bene un esempio ma ho bene presente quando non ci si vuole assumere una responsabilità...del tipo .* non voglio figli perché occorre essere genitori esemplari e non ne sono all'altezza...*
> non voglio animali perché vanno tenuti con lo spazio e il tempo doverosi.
> ...


al contrario ti sei spiegata benissimo

per esempio il grassetto mi rappresenta molto, anche se da parte mia la vedo anche come un'assunzione di responsabilità

in realtà intendevo dire una cosa di una banalità disarmante: che io non riuscirei a fare un discorso sulle mancanze altrui sapendo di averle io stessa


----------



## Kid (5 Giugno 2012)

Mi permetto solo di aggiungere che avere scrupoli verso una persona però ignorarli, è peggio che non averli.


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la mia analisi ed escludo quelo che voglio io.


ed allora vai ad analizzare fuori...scio'....

e quando ritorni portami un gelato...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> possiamo allargare e non parlare solo di te, spero


Abbiamo già allargato parlandone per 800 pagine con vari interventi.
Se poi ti fa piacere leggere solo me figurati...


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> al contrario ti sei spiegata benissimo
> 
> per esempio il grassetto mi rappresenta molto, anche se da parte mia la vedo anche come un'assunzione di responsabilità
> 
> in realtà intendevo dire una cosa di una banalità disarmante: che io non riuscirei a fare un discorso sulle mancanze altrui sapendo di averle io stessa


non è vero, chiara.
spesso li fai come tutti qui.magari sono altre mancanze rispetto a quelle verso le quali sei più sensibile


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> al contrario ti sei spiegata benissimo
> 
> per esempio il grassetto mi rappresenta molto, anche se da parte mia la vedo anche come un'assunzione di responsabilità
> 
> in realtà intendevo dire una cosa di una banalità disarmante: *che io non riuscirei a fare un discorso sulle mancanze altrui sapendo di averle io stessa*


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è vero, chiara.
> *spesso li fai come tutti qui*.magari sono altre mancanze rispetto a quelle verso le quali sei più sensibile



chiedo la prova provata, vostro onore


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:


davvero non parli mai delle mancanze degli altri?
non c'è nessuno che non lo faccia.che ipocrisia


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

*Ipocrisia?*

Ma dei casso è la parola del momento no?

Prima c'è stata empatia.....

Adesso c'è ipocrisia....no?

Psicosi collettive da forum no?

Basti vedere il successo del termine Invornito!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> davvero non parli mai delle mancanze degli altri?
> non c'è nessuno che non lo faccia.che ipocrisia


Quando le ho anche io no.
Tu hai chiesto una cosa diversa.


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi permetto solo di aggiungere che avere scrupoli verso una persona però ignorarli, è peggio che non averli.


Ma come si fa ad avere scrupoli o rispetto per un qualcuno che per te non rappresenta un beato cazzo?

Io non sono ne' tradito e ne' traditore, pero' se diventassi un traditore avrei scrupoli e rispetto solo per mia moglie...

ED INFATTI NON LA TRADISCO PER GLI SCRUPOLI DERIVANTI DAL RISPETTO MANCATO....

e se tu invece hai tradito non facendoti scrupoli e non rispettando tua moglie, ti sei fatto solo delle grandissime seghe mentali inutili calcolando chi non c'entra nel calcolo....


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chiedo la prova provata, vostro onore


faccia mente locale mentre mi ritiro per deliberare e prendere un gelato a sterminatore



che gli sbatterò sul muso:rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> faccia mente locale mentre mi ritiro per deliberare e prendere un gelato a sterminatore
> 
> 
> 
> *che gli sbatterò sul muso*:rotfl:


che spreco, c'è la crisi...nessuno scrupolo?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma come si fa ad avere scrupoli o rispetto per un qualcuno che per te non rappresenta un beato cazzo?
> 
> Io non sono ne' tradito e ne' traditore, pero' se diventassi un traditore avrei scrupoli e rispetto solo per mia moglie...
> 
> ...


Ma tu sei di quelli che....
Quando scelgono la moglie...
Se la scelgono poco sessualona...
Così dicono...almeno non mi farà le corna?
ahahahaahahahahahahahahaha

Sono scelte scrupolosissime no?
ahahahahaahahahahahaha


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> faccia mente locale mentre mi ritiro per deliberare e prendere un gelato a sterminatore
> 
> 
> 
> *che gli sbatterò sul muso*:rotfl:


:risata:


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> che spreco, c'è la crisi...nessuno scrupolo?


acc beccata
:santarellina:


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> faccia mente locale mentre mi ritiro per deliberare e prendere un gelato a sterminatore
> 
> 
> 
> che gli sbatterò sul muso:rotfl:


basta che lo porti....

E TU PROVACI E RENDERAI TUO MARITO VEDOVO!

(e mi ringraziera'...me gioco i gioielli...)

ahahahahahah


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> acc beccata
> :santarellina:



vabbè dai ormai è caduto per terra, lo diamo al mio cane, così ti salva le chiappe


----------



## Kid (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma come si fa ad avere scrupoli o rispetto per un qualcuno che per te non rappresenta un beato cazzo?
> 
> Io non sono ne' tradito e ne' traditore, pero' se diventassi un traditore avrei scrupoli e rispetto solo per mia moglie...
> 
> ...


Mi stupisco di ciò che affermi Stermy. Ti ho sempre criticato per il tuo modo di porti, ma mi sei sempre sembrato una persona corretta.

Questo menefreghismo generalizzato è uno dei peggiori mali della società moderna. Un pò come dire non faccio la raccolta differenziata perchè tanto non ho figli e del futuro degli altri non me ne frega nulla. 

Ora tu mi dici "ma chi la conosce?" e io ti rispondo "ma che ti ha fatto?".

Davvero un mondo di emme. Come ho già detto, voi giustificate un ladro che vi ha ciulato la macchina, solo perchè è stata lasciata aperta.


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu sei di quelli che....
> Quando scelgono la moglie...
> Se la scelgono poco sessualona...
> Così dicono...almeno non mi farà le corna?
> ...


Sul percorso mentale che ti ha fatto partorire sta perla, Freud c'avrebbe scritto un libro...o forse anche due...

ahahahahahah


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Non viviamo nel Paradiso Terrestre. Sappiamo che esistono i ladri quindi, se mi ciulano la macchina perché l'ho lasciata aperta, il coglione sono solo io.


----------



## Kid (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Non viviamo nel Paradiso Terrestre. Sappiamo che esistono i ladri quindi, se mi ciulano la macchina perché l'ho lasciata aperta, il coglione sono solo io.


:rotfl:

Vabbè, non è che automaticamente il ladro diventa una brava persona che passava di lì eh...


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Ma Tebe mica ha mai affermato di fare una cosa corretta. O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Vabbè, non è che automaticamente il ladro diventa una brava persona che passava di lì eh...


Appunto...


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ma Tebe mica ha mai affermato di fare una cosa corretta. O mi sbaglio?


No, non ti sbagli ma leggono solo ciò che fa piacere leggere.
Fanno_ sofismi_ letterari


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ma Tebe mica ha mai affermato di fare una cosa corretta. O mi sbaglio?



a me sembra che più o meno abbia affermato di fare correttamente una cosa scorretta


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra che più o meno abbia affermato di fare correttamente una cosa scorretta


Una cosa scorretta rimane una cosa scorretta a casa mia.
Ho solo detto che nei confronti della moglie del mio amante non provo nulla visto che non ho la più pallida di chi sia.

Sono altri che dicono che sarebbe più corretto se io avessi scrupoli (continuando a trombare manager)


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Nel suo ambito infatti segue la logica.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una cosa scorretta rimane una cosa scorretta a casa mia.
> Ho solo detto che nei confronti della moglie del mio amante non provo nulla visto che non ho la più pallida di chi sia.
> 
> Sono altri che dicono che sarebbe più corretto se io avessi scrupoli (continuando a trombare manager)



va bene che gli anni passano..ma e'la 300 esima volta che lo scrivi....:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, non ti sbagli ma leggono solo ciò che fa piacere leggere.
> Fanno_ sofismi_ letterari


Sicuramente mi sbaglierò, ma quando ti leggo ho la sensazione di parlare con uno di quelli che io definisco "traditori narcisisti", la categoria alla quale appartenevo io.

Non affermerai mai di fare una cosa corretta, ma allo stesso tempo ti piace parlare dei tuoi tradimenti, li analizzi, li condividi, te ne fai quasi un vanto. Ti dispiaci per il tuo uomo, ma allo stesso tempo lo accantoni in un angolo, difendendolo con un laconico "ma io lo amo...."

Per cui non devi arrabbiarti se qualcuno fa sofismi letterari: non è facile decifrare la mente di un traditore.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> va bene che gli anni passano..ma e'la 300 esima volta che lo scrivi....:rotfl:


Hai ragione...ma continuano a non capire...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti e abbiamo già detto che gli scrupoli li ho solo per mattia


 scrupoli verso il tuo compagno? non penso dato che  continui a tradirlo? non parlo esclusivamente di atto sessuale, ma per le bugie
 che lo rappresentano ancora più gravi  in un rapporto di coppia.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scrupoli verso il tuo compagno? non penso dato che  continui a tradirlo? non parlo esclusivamente di atto sessuale, ma per le bugie
> che lo rappresentano ancora più gravi  in un rapporto di coppia.


Bugie?
Quali bugie?
Lui sa benissimo che non sono più fedele.
Con tutte le conseguenze


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi stupisco di ciò che affermi Stermy. Ti ho sempre criticato per il tuo modo di porti, ma mi sei sempre sembrato una persona corretta.
> 
> Questo menefreghismo generalizzato è uno dei peggiori mali della società moderna. Un pò come dire non faccio la raccolta differenziata perchè tanto non ho figli e del futuro degli altri non me ne frega nulla.
> 
> ...



Io tanto menefreghismo in un caso simile non lo vedo....

Uno tradisce perche' ha un'utilita' superiore...il SUO "benessere"...e quindi e' solo con il proprio partner che deve regolarsi i conti..

e quindi ripeto, la domanda "che ti ha fatto?" va posta solo al suo partner fedifrago...

ora per converso, tu sai che per farti tanti prodotti che acquisti, usano anche i bambini e gli schiavi...che fai smetti di comprare quasi tutto?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione...ma continuano a non capire...


allora poi..chiedi troppo...prova a scriverlo in Croato...chissa'...


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bugie?
> Quali bugie?
> Lui sa benissimo che non sono più fedele.
> Con tutte le conseguenze


Bèh, lui sa che "potenzialmente" non sei più fedele. Ma tra la teoria e la pratica c'è sempre una certa differenza.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bugie?
> Quali bugie?
> Lui sa benissimo che non sono più fedele.
> Con tutte le conseguenze


non credo che lo sappia, dato che più volte ti sei definita una traditrice infallibile e impeccabile, spero per te che non lo venga mai a saper! ancor di più spero che non legga mai i tuoi blog, sarei proprio curiosa di vedere la sportività del tuo compagno!


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Bèh, lui sa che "potenzialmente" non sei più fedele. Ma tra la teoria e la pratica c'è sempre una certa differenza.


Certo, hai ragione ma lui è convinto che io lo tradisca.
E io non nego.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non credo che lo sappia, dato che più volte ti sei definita una traditrice infallibile e impeccabile, spero per te che non lo venga mai a saper! ancor di più spero che non legga mai i tuoi blog, sarei proprio curiosa di vedere la sportività del tuo compagno!


Ho solo scritto che non mi hanno mai beccata. Fino ad ora.
Se leggerà il blog ne subirò le conseguenze.

E Mattia non è per niente sportivo.


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo, hai ragione ma lui è convinto che io lo tradisca.
> E io non nego.


Però devi ammettere che questo è un "gioco" che tra voi è sempre esistito. Lui adesso non può sapere che non si gioca più...


----------



## Kid (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io tanto menefreghismo in un caso simile non lo vedo....
> 
> Uno tradisce perche' ha un'utilita' superiore...il SUO "benessere"...e quindi e' solo con il proprio partner che deve regolarsi i conti..
> 
> ...


Quindi fammi capire: se io vado a letto con la moglie di un povero malcapitato, io non devo avere rimorsi verso quest'ultimo perchè non lo conosco. Non lo conosco e quindi gli ciulo la moglie. Gli ciulo la moglie a sua insaputa. Ah già, ma tanto non lo conosco.

Bel mondo di emme, lo ribadisco. E ribadisco che mi stupisce questa tua esternazione.


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sicuramente mi sbaglierò, ma quando ti leggo ho la sensazione di parlare con uno di quelli che io definisco "traditori narcisisti", la categoria alla quale appartenevo io.
> 
> Non affermerai mai di fare una cosa corretta, ma allo stesso tempo ti piace parlare dei tuoi tradimenti, li analizzi, li condividi, te ne fai quasi un vanto. Ti dispiaci per il tuo uomo, ma allo stesso tempo lo accantoni in un angolo, difendendolo con un laconico "ma io lo amo...."
> 
> Per cui non devi arrabbiarti se qualcuno fa sofismi letterari: non è facile decifrare la mente di un traditore.


Per me continua a non quadrare il tuo ragionamento perche' quello di Tebe anch'io l'ho decodificato e lo metterei tranquillissimamente in atto pur senza avere ancora maccanismi strani scattati...

il concetto principale per me rimane quello solito...

consciamente o inconsciamente, spostate il bersaglio per non sbroccare quando vi rendete conto di avere affianco una emerita merda...

e questo meccanismo e' il solito...riduzione della propria dissonanza cognitiva...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo, hai ragione ma lui è convinto che io lo tradisca.
> E io non nego.


si, tu giochi con il dubbio sei molto furba, fai leggere il tuo blog dopo ne riparliamo.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Però devi ammettere che questo è un "gioco" che tra voi è sempre esistito. Lui adesso non può sapere che non si gioca più...


Lo sa benissimo che non gioco più, ti assicuro.
Sono stata molto chiara dopo il suo tradimento.
Non ho lasciato nessun dubbio "giocoso".


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi fammi capire: se io vado a letto con la moglie di un povero malcapitato, io non devo avere rimorsi verso quest'ultimo perchè non lo conosco. Non lo conosco e quindi gli ciulo la moglie. Gli ciulo la moglie a sua insaputa. Ah già, ma tanto non lo conosco.
> 
> Bel mondo di emme, lo ribadisco. E ribadisco che mi stupisce questa tua esternazione.


Ma la MOGLIE lo sta che la stai ciulando...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho solo scritto che non mi hanno mai beccata. Fino ad ora.
> Se leggerà il blog ne subirò le conseguenze.
> 
> E Mattia non è per niente sportivo.



comodo pero'..non vale..io faccio le acrobazie dialettiche...e non ti posso dire che lavoro faccia mia moglie,non l'incanta nessuno..c redimi..E'lotta durissima...tu invece addirittura non neghi..per lavoro lo puoi vedere sempre..nessun sospetto..potete andare a cenae poi in camera..io con il cavolo.Non e'giusto pero'


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi fammi capire: se io vado a letto con la moglie di un povero malcapitato, io non devo avere rimorsi verso quest'ultimo perchè non lo conosco. *Non lo conosco e quindi gli ciulo la moglie. Gli ciulo la moglie a sua insaputa. *Ah già, ma tanto non lo conosco.
> 
> Bel mondo di emme, lo ribadisco. E ribadisco che mi stupisce questa tua esternazione.



ma vedi che continuate a non capire, kid?

l'eventuale mancanza è della moglie nei confronti del povero malcapitato

tu che c'entri? egocentrico narcisista di un traditore :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ma la MOGLIE lo sta che la stai ciulando...


dai Tebe digli che piangi per lei..cosi'sn felici


----------



## Kid (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per me continua a non quadrare il tuo ragionamento perche' quello di Tebe anch'io l'ho decodificato e lo metterei tranquillissimamente in atto pur senza avere ancora maccanismi strani scattati...
> 
> il concetto principale per me rimane quello solito...
> 
> ...


Io non sposto il bersaglio Stermy. Ripeto che lo so anch'io che il maggior responsabile è il traditore. Ma ne passa prima di reputare brave persone chi si infila nei letti coniugali altrui. Non mi sembra difficile come concetto.


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo sa benissimo che non gioco più, ti assicuro.
> Sono stata molto chiara dopo il suo tradimento.
> Non ho lasciato nessun dubbio "giocoso".


Il gioco rimane tale, per lui, perché non sa... Sa che potresti tradire, certo, ma non che effettivamente tradisci.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sicuramente mi sbaglierò, ma quando ti leggo ho la sensazione di parlare con uno di quelli che io definisco "traditori narcisisti", la categoria alla quale appartenevo io.
> 
> Non affermerai mai di fare una cosa corretta, ma allo stesso tempo ti piace parlare dei tuoi tradimenti, li analizzi, li condividi, te ne fai quasi un vanto. Ti dispiaci per il tuo uomo, ma allo stesso tempo lo accantoni in un angolo, difendendolo con un laconico "ma io lo amo...."
> 
> Per cui non devi arrabbiarti se qualcuno fa sofismi letterari: non è facile decifrare la mente di un traditore.



Minchia...
sei davvero lontanissimo!!!

Comunque ok...


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai Tebe digli che piangi per lei..cosi'sn felici


Hai capito tutto, vedo...


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Il gioco rimane tale, per lui, perché non sa... Sa che potresti tradire, certo, ma non che effettivamente tradisci.


In effetti lui crede che io lo abbia già tradito. ne abbiamo parlato una sera, poco tempo fa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non sposto il bersaglio Stermy. Ripeto che lo so anch'io che il maggior responsabile è il traditore.* Ma ne passa prima di reputare brave persone chi si infila nei letti coniugali altrui.* Non mi sembra difficile come concetto.



ma che cazzo di concetto è?

nessuno si è mai infilato nel mio letto coniugale, casomai io ne sono uscita.

e il mio amico è UNA BRAVISSIMA PERSONA


e....prima che melo dicano gli altri:


sì, ho la coda di paglia


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In effetti lui crede che io lo abbia già tradito. ne abbiamo parlato una sera, poco tempo fa.


Crede. E' diverso da sapere.


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi fammi capire: se io vado a letto con la moglie di un povero malcapitato, io non devo avere rimorsi verso quest'ultimo perchè non lo conosco. Non lo conosco e quindi gli ciulo la moglie. Gli ciulo la moglie a sua insaputa. Ah già, ma tanto non lo conosco.
> 
> Bel mondo di emme, lo ribadisco. E ribadisco che mi stupisce questa tua esternazione.


ma il mondo sei tu che lo hai fatto diventare di merda tradendo tua moglie....il marito di quell'altra e' un effetto collaterale...

se poi fosse un tipo incazzoso, farebbe benissimo a farti provare i suoi effetti collaterali su di te...

E SULLA MOGLIE, ATTRICE PRINCIPALE NELLA SCOPATA!

ahahahahahah

se fosse largamente praticata tale pratica, il mondo indirettamente sarebbe piu' pulito....

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Crede. E' diverso da sapere.


E' vero.
Ok...una di queste sere me lo ritrovo fuori dal motel....

:scared:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Crede. E' diverso da sapere.



in effetti , se le sue sinapsi lavorano bene come penso continuerà a credere senza voler sapere


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si, tu giochi con il dubbio *sei molto furba,* fai leggere il tuo blog dopo ne riparliamo.


Speriamo duri la mia furbizia...

Fargli leggere il blog?
Pesante....


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti , se le sue sinapsi lavorano bene come penso* continuerà a credere senza voler sapere*


Tipico di Mattia.


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non sposto il bersaglio Stermy. Ripeto che lo so anch'io che il maggior responsabile è il traditore. Ma ne passa prima di reputare brave persone chi si infila nei letti coniugali altrui. Non mi sembra difficile come concetto.


a me non sembra che il concetto che si voglia far passare sia quello...


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me non sembra che il concetto che si voglia far passare sia quello...


Infatti nessuno l'ha detto....Come dice Lothar...scriviamolo in croato...


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti , se le sue sinapsi lavorano bene come penso continuerà a credere senza voler sapere


tu lo vorresti un uomo così per compagno?
uno che non vuol vedere....a proposito di non avere le palle


----------



## cenerella (5 Giugno 2012)

sono nuova del giro, piacere di conoscervi! io sposata bimbo di 3 anni lui sposato padre di in bimbo di 4 e in procinto di ridiventarlo fra meno di un mese. attrazione tanta il male è che ormai ci siamo entrati in testa e telefonate e sms cominciano a nn bastare più...accettasi consigli....


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu lo vorresti un uomo così per compagno?
> uno che non vuol vedere....a proposito di non avere le palle


Ma cosa centra dai!!!
Ognuno sceeglie il compagno che gli sta bene no???

Anche io sono una che non vede. Quindi?


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu lo vorresti un uomo così per compagno?
> uno che non vuol vedere....a proposito di non avere le palle


forse ricordo male, ma non e' stato Mattia a cominciare a darsi da fare fuori?


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu lo vorresti un uomo così per compagno?
> uno che non vuol vedere....a proposito di non avere le palle


Vabbè, Minerva, ma il fatto che noi non lo vorremmo non implica necessariamente che non lo debbano volere anche le altre...


----------



## Cattivik (5 Giugno 2012)

cenerella ha detto:


> sono nuova del giro, piacere di conoscervi! io sposata bimbo di 3 anni lui sposato padre di in bimbo di 4 e in procinto di ridiventarlo fra meno di un mese. attrazione tanta il male è che ormai ci siamo entrati in testa e telefonate e sms cominciano a nn bastare più...accettasi consigli....


Primo fare un buon abbonamento telefonico...

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

cenerella ha detto:


> sono nuova del giro, piacere di conoscervi! io sposata bimbo di 3 anni lui sposato padre di in bimbo di 4 e in procinto di ridiventarlo fra meno di un mese. attrazione tanta il male è che ormai ci siamo entrati in testa e telefonate e sms cominciano a nn bastare più...accettasi consigli....


Apri un 3d e tieniti pronta ad essere mostrizzata.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> forse ricordo male, ma non e' stato Mattia a cominciare a darsi da fare fuori?


Ricordi benissimo


----------



## quintina_ (5 Giugno 2012)

cenerella ha detto:


> sono nuova del giro, piacere di conoscervi! io sposata bimbo di 3 anni lui sposato padre di in bimbo di 4 e in procinto di ridiventarlo fra meno di un mese. attrazione tanta il male è che ormai ci siamo entrati in testa e telefonate e sms cominciano a nn bastare più...accettasi consigli....



il mio consiglio è di dare un taglio netto

niente fa più male del tradimento del proprio partner quando sei incinta

io l'ho provato

è un dolore immenso

tiratene fuori


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Vabbè, Minerva, ma il fatto che noi non lo vorremmo non implica necessariamente che non lo debbano volere anche le altre...


Non sa più cosa scrivere..deve essere confusa....


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno l'ha detto....Come dice Lothar...scriviamolo in croato...



Dobro jutro!Bolje tako?


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

cenerella ha detto:


> sono nuova del giro, piacere di conoscervi! io sposata bimbo di 3 anni lui sposato padre di in bimbo di 4 e in procinto di ridiventarlo fra meno di un mese. attrazione tanta il male è che ormai ci siamo entrati in testa e telefonate e sms cominciano a nn bastare più...accettasi consigli....


Personalmente, l'idea di avere a che fare con uno capace di tradire la compagna mentre aspetta un figlio mi fa rabbrividire.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cosa centra dai!!!
> Ognuno sceeglie il compagno che gli sta bene no???
> 
> Anche io sono una che non vede. Quindi?


sì, in effetti è un equilibrio vostro .che non condivido ma non c'entra una mazza
sorry


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

cenerella ha detto:


> sono nuova del giro, piacere di conoscervi! io sposata bimbo di 3 anni lui sposato padre di in bimbo di 4 e in procinto di ridiventarlo fra meno di un mese. attrazione tanta il male è che ormai ci siamo entrati in testa e telefonate e sms cominciano a nn bastare più...accettasi consigli....


ditelo ai vostri rispetivi partner, non prima di aver stipulato na' bella polizza assicurativa...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, in effetti è un equilibrio vostro .che non condivido ma non c'entra una mazza
> sorry


Min...quando capito li ti porto a cena.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bugie?
> Quali bugie?
> Lui sa benissimo che non sono più fedele.
> Con tutte le conseguenze



fammi capire se  chiama mentre stai a trombare in motel gli dici quello che stai facendo?


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ricordi benissimo


appunto....

in quel caso se non sopporti le rappresaglie prendi e te ne vai oseno' per le stesse palle mancanti che non hai usato nel tradire la tua compagna, rimani ed abbozzi...

se posso...

quando te sei rotta di sto' zerbino, apri le finestre e cambia aria, che sara' putrida......

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fammi capire se  chiama mentre stai a trombare in motel gli dici quello che stai facendo?


non mi chiama, evito già alla fonte.


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

cenerella ha detto:


> sono nuova del giro, piacere di conoscervi! io sposata bimbo di 3 anni lui sposato padre *di in bimbo di 4 e in procinto di ridiventarlo fra meno di un mese.* attrazione tanta il male è che ormai ci siamo entrati in testa e telefonate e sms cominciano a nn bastare più...accettasi consigli....


questa è una cosa intellerabile! tradire la propria compagna incinta è un vero schifo...


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non mi chiama, evito già alla fonte.


faccio un esempio.

Una volta mentre tornavo da una sessione motel con manager c'era a casa Mattia che mi aspettava.
La prima domanda che mi ha fatto è stata
-Sei stata a tradirmi?-
E io -Si.-

E la conversazione è finita li.
Lui pensa che io scherzi in toto?
Ci sta...ma non credo


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non mi chiama, evito già alla fonte.


eviti? come raccontandogli un balla tipo sto in riunione ecc.  sempre di bugia si tratta!
ti stai un pò arrampicando sugli specchi cara


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> faccio un esempio.
> 
> Una volta mentre tornavo da una sessione motel con manager c'era a casa Mattia che mi aspettava.
> La prima domanda che mi ha fatto è stata
> ...


ahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi fammi capire: se io vado a letto con la moglie di un povero malcapitato, io non devo avere rimorsi verso quest'ultimo perchè non lo conosco. Non lo conosco e quindi gli ciulo la moglie. Gli ciulo la moglie a sua insaputa. Ah già, ma tanto non lo conosco.
> 
> Bel mondo di emme, lo ribadisco. E ribadisco che mi stupisce questa tua esternazione.


Scusa Kid ma... io sono una che si fa un sacco di scrupoli, al limite della paranoia proprio. Per me poter far del male ad una persona che non mi ha fatto nulla è un semaforo rosso grande come una casa, che io conosca questa persona o no. E allora... il marito di una povera malcapitata lo lascio stare, perchè proprio i miei scrupoli mi impediscono di fare ciò che poi genera il rimorso. Altrimenti mi sentirei non dico una facocera, ma una coccodrilla, a piangere la lacrimuccia... con la pancina piena.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> faccio un esempio.
> 
> Una volta mentre tornavo da una sessione motel con manager c'era a casa Mattia che mi aspettava.
> La prima domanda che mi ha fatto è stata
> ...



se è finita li, vuol dire che non ci ha creduto!  sei  molto furba cara


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è una cosa intellerabile! tradire la propria compagna incinta è un vero schifo...



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> faccio un esempio.
> 
> Una volta mentre tornavo da una sessione motel con manager c'era a casa Mattia che mi aspettava.
> La prima domanda che mi ha fatto è stata
> ...


Dai... Sembra la barzelletta di Pierino e il lupo alla rovescia...


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eviti? come raccontandogli un balla tipo sto in riunione ecc.  sempre di bugia si tratta!
> ti stai un pò arrampicando sugli specchi cara


Ma le bugie in un tradimento sono d'obbligo,se no non è un tradimento.
Non mento sul fatto che lo tradisco.
Che poi lui non voglia approfondire va bene, perchè da me più che un "Si, ti tradisco" non avrà.

Comunque non ho mai detto di essere in una riunione quando esco con manager o altre palle.

Io non dico mai dove vado e con chi vado.
Da sempre.
A volte lo faccio ovviamente ma non perchè chiede.
Come lui non lo dice a me perchè non lo chiedo.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Dai... Sembra la barzelletta di Pierino e il lupo alla rovescia...



no succede..anche mia moglie e'quasi certa di quello che faccio...ma non ha prove..quando le dico che non e'vero..che non la tradisco..mi ride in faccia...


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no succede..anche mia moglie e'quasi certa di quello che faccio...ma non ha prove..quando le dico che non e'vero..che non la tradisco..mi ride in faccia...


Direi che non è la stessa cosa. Tu menti, Tebe dice la verità, anche se lui non lo sa.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se è finita li, vuol dire che non ci ha creduto!  sei  molto furba cara


Non lo so...non sono così sicura che non ci abbia creduto.
Sai, avendo lui un codone di paglia gigante...

Ieri per esempio è tornato a casa e non mi ha trovata.
Mi ha chiamata.
Non ho risposto.

Poi quando sono rientrata la prima cosa che ha fatto è stata quella di...annusarmi.
Con un sorrisetto e mi ha detto.
Sai di uomo...stai in campana.

Ho sorriso.
Ero solo andata al super...

Credo sia furbetto pure lui...


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Dai... Sembra la barzelletta di Pierino e il lupo alla rovescia...


te lo giuro.
Più che una barzelletta sembra una caccia...


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Scusa, Tebe, ma non l'hai detto tu che è un "tonno"? Se poi a questo aggiungi il fatto che , probabilmente, non vuole DAVVERO sapere...


----------



## quintina_ (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so...non sono così sicura che non ci abbia creduto.
> Sai, avendo lui un codone di paglia gigante...
> 
> Ieri per esempio è tornato a casa e non mi ha trovata.
> ...


il mio ex marito invece mi faceva aprire la bocca, annusava e mi diceva "puzzi di cazzo"

che gentleman, eh?


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Direi che non è la stessa cosa. Tu menti, Tebe dice la verità, *anche se lui non lo sa*.


io non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco su questa cosa....e sono seria.


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> te lo giuro.
> Più che una barzelletta sembra una caccia...


Il fatto è che questo è un vostro dialogo standard da sempre. Per lui non c'è nessuna differenza rispetto all'"ante-Manager".


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Scusa, Tebe, ma non l'hai detto tu che è un "tonno"? Se poi a questo aggiungi il fatto che , probabilmente, non vuole DAVVERO sapere...


Si, è un tonno ma non proprio tonno!!!!
Diciamo che secondo me sul tradimento, visto che non è che può tanto fare il duro e puro come prima, non vuole davvero sapere.

Infatti una delle altre domande che spesso mi fa è:
Quando ritorni fedele?


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> il mio ex marito invece mi faceva aprire la bocca, annusava e mi diceva "puzzi di cazzo"
> 
> che gentleman, eh?


Per cuiriosità, dopo questo tipo di esternazione così bon ton, cosa succedeva?


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> il mio ex marito invece mi faceva aprire la bocca, annusava e mi diceva "puzzi di cazzo"
> 
> che gentleman, eh?


Non gli hai dato una testata?


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, è un tonno ma non proprio tonno!!!!
> Diciamo che secondo me sul tradimento, visto che non è che può tanto fare il duro e puro come prima, non vuole davvero sapere.
> 
> Infatti una delle altre domande che spesso mi fa è:
> Quando ritorni fedele?


Tebe, adesso mi sembri un po' tonna pure tu...


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Il fatto è che questo è un vostro dialogo standard da sempre. Per lui non c'è nessuna differenza rispetto all'"ante-Manager".


No, prima quando ero fedele mi incazzavo come una bestia quando mi faceva la domanda...ora da tre anni sorrido e dico si.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Tebe, adesso mi sembri un po' tonna pure tu...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Può essere!!!!
saranno gli ormoni che non controllo che mi hanno inquinato il cervello!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma le bugie in un tradimento sono d'obbligo,se no non è un tradimento.
> Non mento sul fatto che lo tradisco.
> Che poi lui non voglia approfondire va bene, perchè da me più che un "Si, ti tradisco" non avrà.
> 
> ...


ma queste sono stronzate, a due persone che stanno  insieme può capitare che uno chiami l 'altro per qualsiasi motivo,
girala meglio la frittata cara furbetta.


----------



## quintina_ (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Per cuiriosità, dopo questo tipo di esternazione così bon ton, cosa succedeva?


le solite cose


----------



## Annuccia (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione...ma continuano a non capire...


PUoI RIPETERLO ALTRE MILLE VOLTE...
secondo me dipende da come si vive il tradimento.....(da parte di chi lo riceve ovviamente)
da quanto ha metabolizzato...perchè si è vero, come mi sono gia espressa,colpe l'altra nn ne ha....non gliene importa nulla...vuole una cosa e cerca di ottenerla punto...
però secondo me è anche normale chiedersi..."ma sta qua poteva pure evitare....."...ma per me è una frase di rito...prendersela un po con l'altra ci sta pure...ma poi cmq vadano le cose...parlo per me...passa l'astio passeggero e nemmeno alla moglie fotte nulla di quella...


----------



## quintina_ (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non gli hai dato una testata?



no, anche perché una volta me la diede lui una testata e mi stese


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ma la MOGLIE lo sta che la stai ciulando...


Quoto
Da come scrive Kid sembra che sta rubando una cosa di proprietà di un altro....


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma queste sono stronzate, a due persone che stanno  insieme può capitare che uno chiami l 'altro per qualsiasi motivo,
> girala meglio la frittata cara furbetta.


ma certo che capita.
Fino ad ora non è capitato.
E quando non rispondo (perchè sa che non lo faccio) se è importante mi manda un sms...

Che frittata sto girando?

Non sto capendo, davvero


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, prima quando ero fedele mi incazzavo come una bestia quando mi faceva la domanda...ora da tre anni sorrido e dico si.


Tebe... non vuol dire nulla. In questi tre anni di fatto tu non l'hai tradito. Lui comunque queste domande le fa da sempre ma può interpretare il tuo diverso atteggiamento non come un'ammissione di tradimento, ma come una modalità "punitiva", un volerlo tenere sulle spine come effetto della sua cazzata. Ripeto, può immaginare, ipotizzare... ma è diverso da sapere.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

quintina_ ha detto:


> il mio ex marito invece mi faceva aprire la bocca, annusava e mi diceva "puzzi di cazzo"
> 
> che gentleman, eh?


No...un vero gentleman te lecca la figa e dice...Oh poffarre sa de goldon...ah cara almeno prendi precauzioni e pensi alla mia salute :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Tebe... non vuol dire nulla. In questi tre anni di fatto tu non l'hai tradito. Lui comunque queste domande le fa da sempre ma può interpretare il tuo diverso atteggiamento non come un'ammissione di tradimento, ma come una modalità "punitiva", un volerlo tenere sulle spine come effetto della sua cazzata. Ripeto, può immaginare, ipotizzare... ma è diverso da sapere.


hai ragione, ci sta.
Ho sempre pensato che lui sapesse visto che quando gli dico qualcosa poi mi comporto sempre di conseguenza...


----------



## quintina_ (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...un vero gentleman te lecca la figa e dice...Oh poffarre sa de goldon...ah cara almeno prendi precauzioni e pensi alla mia salute :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma io ero una santa, altroché!


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, ci sta.
> Ho sempre pensato che lui sapesse visto che quando gli dico qualcosa poi mi comporto sempre di conseguenza...


Oltretutto tu non gli stai dando dei reali motivi per dubitare. Mi sembra di capire che l'atmosfera in casa sia la solita, non sei distante da lui, anzi. Perché dovrebbe drizzare le antenne?


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Oltretutto tu non gli stai dando dei reali motivi per dubitare. Mi sembra di capire che l'atmosfera in casa sia la solita, non sei distante da lui, anzi. Perché dovrebbe drizzare le antenne?


Lui drizza le antenne anche se cambio modo di truccarmi, è un geloso cronico, ma in effetti non ha "prove" materiali di distanza mia o depilazioni estreme e improvvise, nuova biancheria intima o semplicemente allentare i rapporti sessuali.
Anzi...da qualche mese siamo vicini come mai lo siamo stati in anni...

Ma io avevo capito che c'era l'altra ancora prima che iniziasse, quindi presumo sempre che anche lui abbia delle antenne come le ho avute io...

Non sottovaluto mai il sesto senso dei traditi, perchè il mio è sempre stato infallibile anche quando tutti dicevano.
Ma no dai!!!

Però noi donne siamo sempre un passo avanti su queste cose.
In genere almeno


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lui drizza le antenne anche se cambio modo di truccarmi, è un geloso cronico, ma in effetti non ha "prove" materiali di distanza mia o depilazioni estreme e improvvise, nuova biancheria intima o semplicemente allentare i rapporti sessuali.
> Anzi...da qualche mese siamo vicini come mai lo siamo stati in anni...
> 
> Ma io avevo capito che c'era l'altra ancora prima che iniziasse, quindi presumo sempre che anche lui abbia delle antenne come le ho avute io...
> ...


Tu avevi capito perché - probabilmente - la cosa aveva delle implicazioni sentimentali. E' oggettivamente più difficile mascherare un coinvolgimento di quel genere.

Per il resto, secondo me, le vere drizzate d'antenne Mattia non le ha ancora messe in pratica, perché non gli hai dato un reale motivo per farlo.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Tu avevi capito perché - probabilmente - l*a cosa aveva delle implicazioni sentimentali. *E' oggettivamente più difficile mascherare un coinvolgimento di quel genere.
> 
> Per il resto, secondo me, le vere drizzate d'antenne Mattia non le ha ancora messe in pratica, perché non gli hai dato un reale motivo per farlo.


Hai ragione di nuovo.
Per lui era amore, per me sesso.


Si.
Oggi sono tonna.
meglio che vada a mangiare...magari con un pò di zuccheri mi riprendo!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma certo che capita.
> Fino ad ora non è capitato.
> E quando non rispondo (perchè sa che non lo faccio) se è importante mi manda un sms...
> 
> ...


quello che dici è solo teoria la pratica è un' altra cosa, non credo sia vero quello che racconti! Vantarsi e compiacersi raccontandolo un tradimento è ancora più squallido  del tradimento in se stesso.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quello che dici è solo teoria la pratica è un' altra cosa, non credo sia vero quello che racconti! Vantarsi e compiacersi raccontandolo un tradimento è ancora più squallido  del tradimento in se stesso.


E va beh.
Smetti di leggermi.

Se ti fai solo del sangue da embolo partito lascia stare.
Comprati un libro che sia più nelle tue corde.

Io non capisco perchè la gente mi legge, dice che non sono vera e racconto palle e poi si incazza!

Scusa ma mi pari un pò strana...


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quello che dici è solo teoria la pratica è un' altra cosa, non credo sia vero quello che racconti! Vantarsi e compiacersi raccontandolo un tradimento è ancora più squallido del tradimento in se stesso.


ti stanno puntando una pistola e ti costringono a leggere quello che scrive?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quello che dici è solo teoria la pratica è un' altra cosa, non credo sia vero quello che racconti! Vantarsi e compiacersi raccontandolo un tradimento è ancora più squallido del tradimento in se stesso.


Ragazzo devi sapere che questo posto era un mortorio...in pratica avevo quasi smesso di ''frequentarlo''..l'arrivo di Tebe l'ha resuscitato.
Il tradimento non e'affatto squallido..personalmente mi ha cambiato tantissimo..e non ti dico la soddisfazione di avere conquistato,quello che per tanti amici coetanei e'un sogno,oltretutto impegnando minime risorse temporali.


----------



## Kid (5 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ragazzo devi sapere che questo posto era un mortorio...in pratica avevo quasi smesso di ''frequentarlo''..l'arrivo di Tebe l'ha resuscitato.
> Il tradimento non e'affatto squallido..personalmente mi ha cambiato tantissimo..e non ti dico la soddisfazione di avere conquistato,quello che per tanti amici coetanei e'un sogno,oltretutto impegnando minime risorse temporali.


Si ma Lothar... nessuno dubita che il tradimento possa essere un piacevole diversivo per chi lo perpetra... il problema è chi lo riceve!


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ragazzo devi sapere che questo posto era un mortorio...in pratica avevo quasi smesso di ''frequentarlo''..l'arrivo di Tebe l'ha resuscitato.
> Il tradimento non e'affatto squallido..personalmente mi ha cambiato tantissimo..e non ti dico la soddisfazione di avere conquistato,quello che per tanti amici coetanei e'un sogno,oltretutto impegnando minime risorse temporali.


Ti ringrazio ma non ho resuscitato nulla.
Contemporaneamente a me sono arrivati molti altri, è stata solo linfa "nuova" se vogliamo.

E un modo mio poco ortodosso di confrontarmi..

Solo qui ovviamente, perchè poi nella vita non esisto sia ben chiaro:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E va beh.
> Smetti di leggermi.
> 
> Se ti fai solo del sangue da embolo partito lascia stare.
> ...


facevo solo  delle democratiche valutazioni, l 'embolo è partito a te a quanto leggo,  sai  quanto me ne frega delle tue stronzate
vere o false che siano.


giovanna


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> facevo solo  delle democratiche valutazioni, l* 'embolo è partito a te* *a quanto leggo,  sai  quanto me ne frega delle tue stronzate
> vere o false che siano.*
> 
> 
> giovanna


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 si forse ridi sempre anche quando scrivi le tue storie immaginarie, però a qualcuno hai fatto del bene,  lo hai fatto resuscitare!
  una Tebe de Luordes evviva e pensare che prima pagavano Wanna Marchi hahaahahahhaha


----------



## Kid (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si forse ridi sempre anche quando scrivi le tue storie immaginarie, però a qualcuno hai fatto del bene,  lo hai fatto resuscitare!
> una Tebe de Luordes evviva e pensare che prima pagavano Wanna Marchi hahaahahahhaha


Lollete! Un mondo d'amore proprio!


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si forse ridi sempre anche quando scrivi le tue storie immaginarie, però a qualcuno hai fatto del bene,  lo hai fatto resuscitare!
> una Tebe de Luordes evviva e pensare che prima pagavano Wanna Marchi hahaahahahhaha


Lothar ce l'ha con te!!!!


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Lollete! Un mondo d'amore proprio!


deve essere proprio nera nera per qualcosa....


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio ma *non ho resuscitato nulla*.
> Contemporaneamente a me sono arrivati molti altri, è stata solo linfa "nuova" se vogliamo.
> 
> E un modo mio poco ortodosso di confrontarmi..
> ...


Tranquilla Tebe, adesso che ha cambiato cura ce la farai


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tranquilla Tebe, adesso che ha cambiato cura ce la farai


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!
Dici che era riferito a Manager????

ahahahahahahahahahahahah

ma era lothar che ha parlato di Lazzari vari....

o no...sono ancora in modalità tonna?


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Il punto era solo se si sentivano scrupoli verso il compagno/a del proprio amante.*
> 
> La cosa è:
> Se conosco l'altra non ci penso nemmeno a farmi il marito, se non la conosco per me non esiste  e quindi niente scrupoli.
> ...


Veramente il punto di partenza era se ci si sentiva responsabili del tradimento...
Gli scrupoli sono arrivati dopo...

NOn ce la farò mai a leggere 15 pagine...un sunto?:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!
> Dici che era riferito a Manager????
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahah
> ...


A parte Lothar, siete tutti un branco di invorniti...:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è una cosa intellerabile! tradire la propria compagna incinta è un vero schifo...


 Quoto!


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so...non sono così sicura che non ci abbia creduto.
> Sai, avendo lui un codone di paglia gigante...
> 
> Ieri per esempio è tornato a casa e non mi ha trovata.
> ...


Odio essere annusata...:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> deve essere proprio nera nera per qualcosa....



frequento i forum come passa tempo, leggere qualche stronzata diverte ogni tanto,  sei maestra in questo  hahahahahaha


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Veramente il punto di partenza era se ci si sentiva responsabili del tradimento...
> Gli scrupoli sono arrivati dopo...
> 
> NOn ce la farò mai a leggere 15 pagine...un sunto?:smile:


No Eliade era sugli scrupoli in primis e dopo eventualmente sulla responsabilità.




Il sunto è  questo

Sono una zoccola che accalappia mariti altrui, i quali sono (senza distinzione) degli invorniti a prescindere e non mi metto in discussione perchè non sento scrupoli verso la moglie di manager, anche se non la conosco.


ripeto.

tenete i mariti chiusi in casa...._flap flap_


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar ce l'ha con te!!!!


bum..evocato e arrivato...non ti preoccupare darling....sai l'invidia e'brutta ...tu sei simpatica,estroversa,come me  senza peli sulla lingua,gioiosa(poi mando fattura....)....e la Giovannona muore di rabbia...secondo me e'da tanto che non scopa,e crede che l'arte bolognese sia...come facciamo bene i tortellini......:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Eliade era sugli scrupoli in primis e dopo eventualmente sulla responsabilità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E tu nega l'evidenza! :rotfl::rotfl:

Scusate, non ho resistito...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Eliade era sugli scrupoli in primis e dopo eventualmente sulla responsabilità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


parli per gli ultrasessantenni, per tutti gli altri ci sono le ventenni del est 
sei out cara


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bum..evocato e arrivato...non ti preoccupare darling....sai l'invidia e'brutta ...tu sei simpatica,estroversa,come me  senza peli sulla lingua,gioiosa(poi mando fattura....)....e la Giovannona muore di rabbia...secondo me e'da tanto che non scopa,e crede che l'arte bolognese sia...come facciamo bene i tortellini......:rotfl:


Lothar, non vorrei contraddirti, ma vorrei specificare che il vostro modello non è necessariamente condivisibile né, tantomeno, invidiabile. E questo a prescindere dalle quantità di scopate giornaliere. Si vive molto bene anche scegliendo modelli comportamentali differenti.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *E tu nega l'evidenza! *:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusate, non ho resistito...


Ovvio!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Lothar, non vorrei contraddirti, ma vorrei specificare che il vostro modello non è necessariamente condivisibile né, tantomeno, invidiabile. E questo a prescindere dalle quantità di scopate giornaliere. Si vive molto bene anche scegliendo modelli comportamentali differenti.


ma gli stai anche a rispondere, avrà il quadretto della Pfizer munito di candelina elettrica che venera ogni giorno, prima dell 'avvento delle miracolose pilloline azzurre pisciava solo seduto. hahaahahahhaha


----------



## Kid (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma gli stai anche a rispondere, avrà il quadretto della Pfizer munito di candelina elettrica che venera ogni giorno, prima dell 'avvento delle miracolose pilloline azzurre pisciava solo seduto. hahaahahahhaha


Vi dirò, a me comincia a star simpatica. Non per la sputtanata al povero Lothar, ma per la sua risata finale stile Stermy.


----------



## maybek (5 Giugno 2012)

*ooo*



Tebe ha detto:


> No Eliade era sugli scrupoli in primis e dopo eventualmente sulla responsabilità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o sono i mariti altrui delle zoccole accalappia tebine???!!!!meglio tenere te chiusa in casa può essere pericoloso


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Lothar, non vorrei contraddirti, ma vorrei specificare che il vostro modello non è necessariamente condivisibile né, tantomeno, invidiabile. E questo a prescindere dalle quantità di scopate giornaliere. Si vive molto bene anche scegliendo modelli comportamentali differenti.


Acme...Lothar è Lothar!!!
I nostri modelli sono differenti.

Scopassi tanto quanto lui avrei già dovuto fare il trapianto di Guest star con plastica al cameltoe!


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> *o sono i mariti altrui delle zoccole accalappia tebine??*?!!!!meglio tenere te chiusa in casa può essere pericoloso


Hai ragione!!!!

Siiiiii!
Io povera piccola accalappiata dai lupi sposati!!!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2012)

Uff, e no dai, non buttiamo pure stò thread a pizze in faccia e calci sui gioielli di famiglia. Si discuteva tanto tranquillamente.

Ma è mai possibile che un thread dura due pagine e poi inevitabilmente scatta la guerra

Guelfi - Ghibellini
Laziali - Romanisti
Nordiche - Sudamericane
Bionde - More
Tette - Culo


e che due palle.


----------



## maybek (5 Giugno 2012)

*gia*



Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione!!!!
> 
> Siiiiii!
> Io povera piccola accalappiata dai lupi sposati!!!



già ti vedo tutta rannicchiata indifesa, che aspetta di essere cacciata dai lupi!!!


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Acme...Lothar è Lothar!!!
> I nostri modelli sono differenti.
> 
> Scopassi tanto quanto lui avrei già dovuto fare il trapianto di Guest star con plastica al cameltoe!


Per carità, volevo solo mettere in puntini sulle "i"...


----------



## maybek (5 Giugno 2012)

*hai*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Uff, e no dai, non buttiamo pure stò thread a pizze in faccia e calci sui gioielli di famiglia. Si discuteva tanto tranquillamente.
> 
> Ma è mai possibile che un thread dura due pagine e poi inevitabilmente scatta la guerra
> 
> ...



hai dimenticato bocca e figa


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uff, e no dai, non buttiamo pure stò thread a pizze in faccia e calci sui gioielli di famiglia. Si discuteva tanto tranquillamente.
> 
> Ma è mai possibile che un thread dura due pagine e poi inevitabilmente scatta la guerra
> 
> ...


Nordiche - Sudamericane ??????? questa mi è nuova


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Lothar, non vorrei contraddirti, ma vorrei specificare che il vostro modello non è necessariamente condivisibile né, tantomeno, invidiabile. E questo a prescindere dalle quantità di scopate giornaliere. Si vive molto bene anche scegliendo modelli comportamentali differenti.



caro Acme fai bene.. mi manca tanto in questo senso una mia''amica''che spesso mi diceva''fai il mondo a modo tuo''ed e'vero....tipico segnale di eccessiva autostima credo
Se potessi ti quoterei..davvero....


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nordiche - Sudamericane ??????? questa mi è nuova


Ce stà.....ce stà..... 

C'è chi peferisce la Valchiria Nordica alla Culona Brasiliana...e viceversa.......che ce voi fà....sò ragazzi


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Acme...Lothar è Lothar!!!
> I nostri modelli sono differenti.
> 
> Scopassi tanto quanto lui avrei già dovuto fare il trapianto di Guest star con plastica al cameltoe!


Sei sicura? Io non ho ben capito quante sono ste scopate extra di Lothar ma occhio e croce si parla molto ma non si scopa altrettanto........
ho sempre più l'impressione che si diverta molto a cercarle ma a conti fatti al sodo ci va poche volte....


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> già ti vedo tutta rannicchiata indifesa, che aspetta di essere cacciata dai lupi!!!


Mi salvi tu, may? tanta. tanta paura.
_Flap flap_


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma gli stai anche a rispondere, avrà il quadretto della Pfizer munito di candelina elettrica che venera ogni giorno, prima dell 'avvento delle miracolose pilloline azzurre pisciava solo seduto. hahaahahahhaha



che ridere..dirlo a me......ahahahhaha..mia moglie e mia amica riderebbero tantissimo....questa mi mancava..la pillola a me..ahahhahhhahhah:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei sicura? Io non ho ben capito quante sono ste scopate extra di Lothar ma occhio e croce si parla molto ma non si scopa altrettanto........
> ho sempre più l'impressione che si diverta molto a cercarle ma a conti fatti al sodo ci va poche volte....



stai a guardar anche il capello adesso..


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Acme fai bene.. mi manca tanto in questo senso una mia''amica''che spesso mi diceva''fai il mondo a modo tuo''ed e'vero....tipico segnale di eccessiva autostima credo
> Se potessi ti quoterei..davvero....


Eccesso d'autostima, certo. Ci aggiungerei anche un pizzico di egocentrismo, un niente di rigidità mentale e un paio d'etti di scarsa capacità di ascolto. Così, a naso eh?


----------



## maybek (5 Giugno 2012)

*non preccuparti*



Tebe ha detto:


> Mi salvi tu, may? tanta. tanta paura.
> _Flap flap_



non preoccuparti....mi il mio secondo lavoro è il cacciatore di lupi!! o di lupe boh


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uff, e no dai, non buttiamo pure stò thread a pizze in faccia e calci sui gioielli di famiglia. Si discuteva tanto tranquillamente.
> 
> Ma è mai possibile che un thread dura due pagine e poi inevitabilmente scatta la guerra
> 
> ...


No tuba, credo che l'ultimo vadano molti in sintonia..:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che ridere..dirlo a me......ahahahhaha..mia moglie e mia amica riderebbero tantissimo....questa mi mancava..la pillola a me..ahahhahhhahhah:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


(mia moglie e mia amica riderebbero tantissimo)  sembra il  parlare di un vucumpra.. saranno gli effetti collaterali hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Acme...Lothar è Lothar!!!
> I nostri modelli sono differenti.
> 
> Scopassi tanto quanto lui avrei già dovuto fare il trapianto di Guest star con plastica al cameltoe!


macche'Tebe...a casa non mi batte nessuno..fuori e'diverso,come le voglio io sono rare..e mica e'detto che a tutte poi vada bene io...tante viste e lasciate li'..mica debbo per forza...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'Tebe...a casa non mi batte nessuno..fuori e'diverso,come le voglio io sono rare..e mica e'detto che a tutte poi vada bene io...tante viste e lasciate li'..mica debbo per forza...


e si in trasferta è sempre un' altra cosa senza l 'appoggio dei propri tifosi hahaahahahahahah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

_"parli per gli ultrasessantenni, per tutti gli altri ci sono le ventenni del est 
sei out cara"
_
Tebina bella, ma che gli hai fatto a sta povera donna? Pare la brutta copia al femminile di certi personaggi tarantolati che purtroppo abitualmente infestano queste triste lande come fastidiosi tafani.
Sei proprio cattiva, Tebina, tu che malgrado i TenaLady, malgrado tu deambuli col girello, malgrado le tue microtette non siano tali, o meglio, son talmente piatte da far credere che non ci siano ed i chiodini sono solo le mollette per tenerle ferme, ottieni ancora attenzioni ed alzabandiera, non dovresti essere così sfacciata di fronte a ste monache represse costantemente a dieta (scorpacciate di "verdure" a non finire, mancando altro). 

Tebina, Tebina......

Speriamo solo che certi personaggi non si incontrino, altrimenti rischiamo che si riproducano!!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei sicura? Io non ho ben capito quante sono ste scopate extra di Lothar ma occhio e croce si parla molto ma non si scopa altrettanto........
> ho sempre più l'impressione che si diverta molto a cercarle ma a conti fatti al sodo ci va poche volte....


No, è che arrivato al sodo non si ricorda più........ e allora passa ad un'altra! :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> _"parli per gli ultrasessantenni, per tutti gli altri ci sono le ventenni del est
> sei out cara"
> _
> Tebina bella, ma che gli hai fatto a sta povera donna? Pare la brutta copia al femminile di certi personaggi tarantolati che purtroppo abitualmente infestano queste triste lande come fastidiosi tafani.
> ...


un altro minorenne, è finito l 'asilo ? l' unica speranza si riversa nei campi scuola hahahahahahah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un altro minorenne, è finito l 'asilo ? l' unica speranza si riversa nei campi scuola hahahahahahah


Minorenne? Grazie!

Sapevo di portarli benino, ma non speravo tanto!


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> _"parli per gli ultrasessantenni, per tutti gli altri ci sono le ventenni del est
> sei out cara"
> _
> Tebina bella, ma che gli hai fatto a sta povera donna? Pare la brutta copia al femminile di certi personaggi tarantolati che purtroppo abitualmente infestano queste triste lande come fastidiosi tafani.
> ...


Cretino!!!!!
Mi sono cappottata dal ridere!!!!

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> _"parli per gli ultrasessantenni, per tutti gli altri ci sono le ventenni del est
> sei out cara"
> _
> Tebina bella, ma che gli hai fatto a sta povera donna? Pare la brutta copia al femminile di certi personaggi tarantolati che purtroppo abitualmente infestano queste triste lande come fastidiosi tafani.
> ...


(Speriamo solo che certi personaggi non si incontrino, altrimenti rischiamo che si riproducano!!!!!)

la macchina del tempo sarebbe stata proprio utile nel vostro caso hahaahahhaahhahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

*Monsieur*

E poi non è vero che ottengo ancora alza bandiere...

Non esisto e racconto un sacco di palle.
Smettila di dire che Tebina esiste!
E' un fottuto avatar!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> (Speriamo solo che certi personaggi non si incontrino, altrimenti rischiamo che si riproducano!!!!!)
> 
> la macchina del tempo sarebbe stata proprio utile nel vostro caso hahaahahhaahhahahah


Sono troppo giovane per capire certe battute sagaci.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E poi non è vero che ottengo ancora alza bandiere...
> 
> Non esisto e racconto un sacco di palle.
> Smettila di dire che Tebina esiste!
> E' un fottuto avatar!


dai il 2 giugno e il 4 novembre ti può capitare non avvilirti hahaahahahahhahhah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E poi *non è vero che ottengo ancora alza bandiere*...
> 
> Non esisto e racconto un sacco di palle.
> Smettila di dire che Tebina esiste!
> E' un fottuto avatar!


...............


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sono troppo giovane per capire certe battute sagaci.


si scusa, ancora non hai capelli a quanto vedo hahaahahhahahaha


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si scusa, ancora non hai capelli a quanto vedo hahaahahhahahaha



Vero! Verisssssssimo!!!

Non mi sono ancora cresciuti! 

Capito gente?


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> ...............



te l'ho fatto venire duro?

Ma quando se non ci siamo mai incontrati!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> te l'ho fatto venire duro?
> 
> Ma quando se non ci siamo mai incontrati!!!!


Senti, io qualche giorno fa ero al tavolo di una pizzeria con una fig..... bella ragazza alla mia sinistra ed un avatar da competizione alla mia destra. Non eri tu?
Sarà mica un segreto? Oooopppppsssss!!!!!!!


----------



## maybek (5 Giugno 2012)

*maaa*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> un altro minorenne, è finito l 'asilo ? l' unica speranza si riversa nei campi scuola hahahahahahah


ma quanto astio questo non registrato


----------



## maybek (5 Giugno 2012)

*non*



maybek ha detto:


> ma quanto astio questo non registrato


tebe non sarà una di quelle che ha il marito lupo???


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> tebe non sarà una di quelle che ha il marito lupo???


Non c'è dubbio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un altro minorenne, è finito l 'asilo ? l' unica speranza si riversa nei campi scuola hahahahahahah


Stermy, scusa, è tua parente la signorina? Potevi presentarcela però, hai sempre modi così inurbani. A proposito signorina, lieta di fare la sua conoscenza, sono Sbriciolata.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stermy, scusa, è tua parente la signorina? Potevi presentarcela però, hai sempre modi così inurbani. A proposito signorina, lieta di fare la sua conoscenza, sono Sbriciolata.



piacere sono giovanna, stermy non lo conosco hahahahahaahaha
sei molto equilibrata Sbry sei OK


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> piacere sono giovanna, stermy non lo conosco hahahahahaahaha
> sei molto equilibrata Sbry sei OK


infatti confermo che nun ce conoscemo...ahahah

anche se il fatto che di una certa Giovanna ho un belissimo ricordo, unito al fatto che pur non avendoti ancora letta ti abbiano gia' puntata, me inducono a pensa' che andremo d'accordo...ahahahah

aspe' che vado a controlla'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> piacere sono giovanna, stermy non lo conosco hahahahahaahaha
> sei molto equilibrata Sbry sei OK


Si, ma perchè così avvelenata ? 

Stò posto credo possa andar bene per tutto, anche venire qui e sfogare la propria rabbia verso chi si professa traditore (ovvio, però ti becchi pure le risposte), ma alla lunga credo sia molto più costruttivo semplicemente parlare.....o no ? Per tutto il resto ci sono i punch ball......

Pissenlove everiuan


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> infatti confermo che nun ce conoscemo...ahahah
> 
> anche se il fatto che di una certa Giovanna ho un belissimo ricordo, unito al fatto che pur non avendoti ancora letta ti abbiano gia' puntata, me inducono a pensa' che andremo d'accordo...ahahahah
> 
> ...


piacere stermy
sono giovanna coscia corta però hahahahahahhaahhah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

Identica risata. Meglio che non si riproducano tra loro, mi sa che sono già consanguinei.....


----------



## Annuccia (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Identica risata. Meglio che non si riproducano tra loro, mi sa che sono già consanguinei.....




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2012)

Stò per dire una cosa cattiva.....ma cattiva forte....ma certe volte me le tolgono dalla tastiera....porca di quella sderenata asburgica


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Identica risata. Meglio che non si riproducano tra loro, mi sa che sono già consanguinei.....



per trovare il tuo di consanguineo, c'è da consultare l'archivio della banca dello sperma hahahahhaahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò per dire una cosa cattiva.....ma cattiva forte....ma certe volte me le tolgono dalla tastiera....porca di quella sderenata asburgica


buooooonooooo...


----------



## JON (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Vero! Verisssssssimo!!!
> 
> Non mi sono ancora cresciuti!
> 
> Capito gente?


Capito ora. Pensavo fossi calvo.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò per dire una cosa cattiva.....ma cattiva forte....ma certe volte me le tolgono dalla tastiera....porca di quella sderenata asburgica


tubarao, come può una persona come te, rimanere impassibile a queste autolegittimazioni, secondo me te la ridi sotto sotto hahahahahahaha


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Capito ora. Pensavo fossi calvo.


il pensiero molte volte è superiore alla realtà hahaahahahah


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò per dire una cosa cattiva.....ma cattiva forte....ma certe volte me le tolgono dalla tastiera....porca di quella sderenata asburgica


E dilla dai...visto il livello in cui siamo scesi con giovanna coscia corta vale tutto


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> buooooonooooo...


Areggeme Sbriciolà....Areggemme 

(Trad: Mantienimi Sbriciolata, Mantienimi)


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E dilla dai...visto il livello in cui siamo scesi con giovanna coscia corta vale tutto


 prima il livello era sotto la scrivania .. tu la segretaria stile Monica Lewinsky  o mi sbaglio hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> prima il livello era sotto la scrivania .. tu la segretaria stile Monica Lewinsky  o mi sbaglio hahahahahahahaha


magari...


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> magari...


per l 'età o per l 'uomo hahahahahahaahahhah


----------



## Tubarao (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> prima il livello era sotto la scrivania .. tu la segretaria stile Monica Lewinsky  o mi sbaglio hahahahahahahaha


[Mode Cattivissimo Me On]

e tu hai tutto stò veleno proprio perchè molto probabilmente tuo marito/fidanzato/quello che ti pare t'ha messo un paio di cornetti con una _"pessima" _(Tebe, notare virgolettato e corsivo plis ) come lei. Quindi fatti una domanda datti una risposta. Se sei così rompicocomeri nella vita come lo sei su stò forum, anche se l'ha fatto il giorno dopo che ve sete sposati, c'ha messo un giorno di troppo.

[Mode Cattivissimo Me Off]


----------



## JON (5 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [Mode Cattivissimo Me On]
> 
> e tu hai tutto stò veleno proprio perchè molto probabilmente tuo marito/fidanzato/quello che ti pare t'ha messo un paio di cornetti con una _"pessima" _(Tebe, notare virgolettato e corsivo plis ) come lei. Quindi fatti una domanda datti una risposta. Se sei così rompicocomeri nella vita come lo sei su stò forum, anche se l'ha fatto il giorno dopo che ve sete sposati, c'ha messo un giorno di troppo.
> 
> [Mode Cattivissimo Me Off]


Tutto sbagliato. E' il sostituto di Sterminator, pare che gli avanzano un sacco di ferie e deve farsele.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [Mode Cattivissimo Me On]
> 
> e tu hai tutto stò veleno proprio perchè molto probabilmente tuo marito/fidanzato/quello che ti pare t'ha messo un paio di cornetti con una _"pessima" _(Tebe, notare virgolettato e corsivo plis ) come lei. Quindi fatti una domanda datti una risposta. Se sei così rompicocomeri nella vita come lo sei su stò forum, anche se l'ha fatto il giorno dopo che ve sete sposati, c'ha messo un giorno di troppo.
> 
> [Mode Cattivissimo Me Off]


Ma no figurati...cosa vai a pensare....si vede che è piena di amore verso il prossimo.
Una così non puoi cornificarla...non se lo merita...












:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto sbagliato. E' il sostituto di Sterminator, pare che gli avanzano un sacco di ferie e deve farsele.


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto sbagliato. E' il sostituto di Sterminator, pare che gli avanzano un sacco di ferie e deve farsele.


Ma pure tu!
:carneval::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## JON (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma pure tu!
> :carneval::rotfl::carneval:


Ma guardate che se Sterminator viene a mancare il forum non è più lo stesso. Quindi ben venga e benvenuto sia questo nuovo utente. Amen.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma guardate che se Sterminator viene a mancare il forum non è più lo stesso. Quindi ben venga e benvenuto sia questo nuovo utente. Amen.


Sinceramente Sterminator è di altra caratura...lui argomenta.
Lei ci prova ma non le riesce.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sinceramente Sterminator è di altra caratura...lui argomenta.
> Lei ci prova ma non le riesce.


più o meno come te con le bandiere.. alla tua età sotto le scrivanie, ti salva solo  l 'altezza 1,60? haahahahahaha


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Ma una scrivania non è alta 80 cm?


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ma una scrivania non è alta 80 cm?


esatto lei 1,60


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Ammetto che la geometria non è mai stata il mio forte.


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [Mode Cattivissimo Me On]
> 
> e tu hai tutto stò veleno proprio perchè molto probabilmente tuo marito/fidanzato/quello che ti pare t'ha messo un paio di cornetti con una _"pessima" _(Tebe, notare virgolettato e corsivo plis ) come lei. Quindi fatti una domanda datti una risposta. Se sei così rompicocomeri nella vita come lo sei su stò forum, anche se l'ha fatto il giorno dopo che ve sete sposati, c'ha messo un giorno di troppo.
> 
> [Mode Cattivissimo Me Off]



Tubarao, mi hai deluso ti consideravo molto  più arguto,  riprova hahahahahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (5 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto sbagliato. E' il sostituto di Sterminator, pare che gli avanzano un sacco di ferie e deve farsele.



macche'Jon questo a Stermy manco gli lustra le scarpe


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> hai dimenticato bocca e figa


e anche...
nano e teron:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Identica risata. Meglio che non si riproducano tra loro, mi sa che sono già consanguinei.....


No lei scrive in italiano...
Stermy no...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e anche...
> nano e teron:rotfl:


è arrivato il re degli organi... fa un opera pia donali hahaahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Tutto sbagliato. E' il sostituto di Sterminator, pare che gli avanzano un sacco di ferie e deve farsele.


sei pure cecato...

la mia risatina inizia per a

la sua invece per h...

sara' hoscana e le piace la hohaholahonlahannuccia?

ahahahahahahah

(hai visto, sei stato attento?...se' mua'...)

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è arrivato il re degli organi... fa un opera pia donali hahaahahahahaahahahaha


Qua Giovannina fammi un soffocotto dei...ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua Giovannina fammi un soffocotto dei...ahahahahahahah


hai gia' impostato er tomtom?

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sei pure cecato...
> 
> la mia risatina inizia per a
> 
> ...



infatti ma non potevano accorgersi di così piccole differenze
hanno la vista calata
sarà colpa di youporn haahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua Giovannina fammi un soffocotto dei...ahahahahahahah


non disperare penserò alla tua pelle, quando  si appanneranno i vetri della mia macchina hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non disperare penserò alla tua pelle, quando  si appanneranno i vetri della mia macchina hahahahahahahahaha


Ma guarda di essere brava...
Altrimenti ti taglierò la testa.


----------



## exStermy (5 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti ma non potevano accorgersi di così piccole differenze
> hanno la vista calata
> sarà colpa di youporn haahahahahahah


all'organaro quelle de youporn je dicheno...

a ragazzi', ma ancora qua stai?

e vattene, fa' veni' armeno a tu padre.......

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma guarda di essere brava...
> Altrimenti ti taglierò la testa.


non molto, non sono abituata con le pelli secche hahaahahahha


----------



## JON (5 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sei pure cecato...
> 
> la mia risatina inizia per a
> 
> ...


Ma che dici.

Inizia con h perchè s'attacca bene alla tua, e fa tutto un tiro con la tua.

Mica sono cecato, è da mo' che ho visto che ti fa la spalla.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... quindi può essere che ripeta concetti già espressi da altri, scusate.
> Il discorso delle responsabilità è ovviamente molto soggettivo perchè ciascuno riconosce le proprie in maniera diversa. Io condivido ad esempio il pensiero di Luna, di base. Ma volevo aggiungere: se noi non siamo responsabili delle azioni compiute da altri come reazione ad una nostra azione, potremmo dire che la corruzione non esiste, infatti se io offro dei soldi ad una persona perchè questa compia un illecito nel mio interesse, che colpa posso avere io se questa accetta? Però la società civile ha sancito che anche indurre in tentazione è una colpa. Non parliamo della religione... e mi viene in mente anche la domanda che feci ad un teologo tanto tempo fa: perchè dopo il peccato originale Adamo ed Eva furono cacciati dal paradiso e al serpente non successe nulla? In fondo era stato lui a tentare Eva... Mi fu risposto : perchè il serpente, che rappresenta il proibito, il male, fa parte della vita,  il suo lavoro è quello di tentare, il nostro quello di riconoscere quello che è giusto nonostante le sue proposte, lui non ha punizione perchè per sua natura non ha colpa, svolgendo il ruolo che è suo. Quindi ognuno ha la responsabilità delle sue azioni, chi tradisce ha quella del tradimento, chi ha fatto la proposta ha la responsabilità della tentazione, non sarà cacciato dall'Eden... ma ha scelto di ricoprire un ruolo che, per la mia coscienza, è piuttosto scomodo.



Sono indietrissimo in questo 3d...
Ti avranno già risposto, ma il serpente FU punito.

Tu striscerai nella polvere, la donna ti schiaccerà la testa e tu le insidierai il calcagno...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono indietrissimo in questo 3d...
> Ti avranno già risposto, ma il serpente FU punito.
> 
> Tu striscerai nella polvere, la donna ti schiaccerà la testa e tu le insidierai il calcagno...


Si ma la donna anche in quel caso si giustificò e disse...
Il serpente mi ha ingannata...

Non ha detto scema mi...che mi sono fatta intortare...

Il discorso biblico è: Dio colpa tua che hai creato un albero proibito ed un serpentello porcello...

L'unico che non ha colpa e anzi è santo perhè ubbidì alla moglie è Adamo...

Lei gli fa...su mangia caro, fidati è buono, l'ho raccolto io per te...
E lui si fida

E resta senza Paradiso...

Cioè casso...
Io avrei detto a dio...
Uscendo dal Paradiso

avrei detto...tuta colpa de na dona...che non capisse na madona...

E dio sapeva di avere creato eva curiosa e un poco putana...

Capisci?


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma la donna anche in quel caso si giustificò e disse...
> Il serpente mi ha ingannata...
> 
> Non ha detto scema mi...che mi sono fatta intortare...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma la donna anche in quel caso si giustificò e disse...
> Il serpente mi ha ingannata...
> 
> Non ha detto scema mi...che mi sono fatta intortare...
> ...


Quindi in sostanza dio ha cannato, alla faccia dell'essere perfetto...

quante stronzate, dio mio come se fa' a farse fotte' cosi' biecamente...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Amanti e scrupoli...

Siamo esseri umani.
Qualche pensiero preliminare.
E lasciando da parte ogni considerazione morale. Non dirò, perchè non serve, che tradire è sbagliato etc.

Una persona funziona, generalmente, un pò a compartimenti stagni. Per gestire la propria vita, non è possibile avere costantemente chiaro nel cervello tutto ciò che sappiamo e ricordiamo, saremmo travolti dalla quantità di informazioni.
Anche solo tutti i numeri di telefono e password che ricordiamo... le persone... i fatti brutti della nostra vita... sono tutti in cassettini che apriamo alla bisogna.
Il dolore per le tragedie del mondo, le preoccupazioni dei figli e del lavoro, il desiderio per il compagno o amante.

Le persone tendono ad abituarsi alle esperienze.
La prima volta che si va in aereo si hanno emozioni diverse dalla centesima.
La prima volta che si fa l'amore. Quando siamo ragazzini adolescenti, il petting sembra così... estremo... da ragazzina immaginavo che anche da grande, conoscendo un uomo che mi piacesse, avrei passato settimane a fare petting prima di passare al sesso 

Ti trovi a tradire (sì, è sbagliato, non ci si trova, responsabilità... mettiamola così. Stai tradendo, e in questo momento non mi importa del percorso che ti ha portato lì)
La prima volta che tradisci, ti farai *un sacco* di scrupoli, verso tutto il mondo. Il tuo compagno, il suo, i genitori che ti hanno allevato, le amiche, i parenti.

Se, nonostante tutto, continui a tradire, con persone diverse, da traditrice seriale.
E' *normale* (ripeto, non corretto o morale, è un altro discorso) che:

-tu abbia fatto un percorso interno che soddisfa la tua moralità (che sia reale, senza prenderti per il culo, che sia cantandotela, poco importa), per cui o tradisci con una certa serenità, o devi andare dallo psicologo, se continui a tradire travolta dai sensi di colpa
-riesci a mettere il tuo compagno e il suo in adeguati cassetti, più o meno chiusi.

E' un fatto che anche i peggiori traditori -che tradiscono con i migliori amici, col fratello, il padre, mentre la compagna è incinta, chi tradisce essendo incinta etc etc- a un certo punto perdono il senso della gravità di quello che fanno.
E' un fatto che chi porta avanti una storia parallela per anni, alla fine lo trova meno grave che se avesse chiuso dopo due mesi.
Non dico che sia giusto, dico che è normale, insito nel funzionamento della persona. E' un meccanismo di adattamento e di autodifesa.

Concludo.
Gli scrupoli e i sensi di colpa sono normali. E' altrettanto normali sentirli meno o non sentirli, in seguito.

Personalmente, poi, ritengo che la _responsabilità_ (non gli scrupoli, ora sto parlando di altro) di un tradimento con un uomo sposato non venga *divisa* tra il marito/moglie e l'amante. Si *somma*. La piena e completa responsabilità del marito/moglie ad aver tradito il proprio compagno non toglie il fatto che l'amante ha la piena e completa responsabilità di aver dato fastidio ad una coppia. 

Sempre personalmente, ritengo che tale responsabilità sia diversa da caso a caso. 
Diversa la responsabilità che sentirei nell'avere un amante come Kid, o come il Conte. Diversa se quello che sto facendo è un pò di botte di vita, chiamiamole così, o se sto facendo la seconda moglie.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Quindi in sostanza dio ha cannato, alla faccia dell'essere perfetto...
> 
> quante stronzate, dio mio come se fa' a farse fotte' cosi' biecamente...
> 
> ahahahahah


dio è femmina.
Suppone di essere perfetto.
E glielo abbiamo sempre lasciato credere per evitare le paternali, no?
Guarda cosa è successo a Lucifero per avergli detto caro...hai un brufolo sul naso...
Satana è un angelo caduto
Colpevole d'essersi fatto come dio...
Ma ti rendi conto...
Farsi bello davanti ad una donna...come ballerino con la matra...
Dio è molto matraini sai?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Amanti e scrupoli...
> 
> Siamo esseri umani.
> Qualche pensiero preliminare.
> ...


Cos'hai stamattina?


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Amanti e scrupoli...
> 
> Siamo esseri umani.
> Qualche pensiero preliminare.
> ...


Brava cara! :up: Sempre bello leggerti.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cos'hai stamattina?





Ti pare che io abbia dato una interpretazione sbagliata?
O che dica cose diverse dal mio solito?

Ho sempre detto che tradire è sbagliato. Che poi non sia necessariamente una tragedia da suicidio è un'altra cosa.
Tradire e fare soffrire il proprio compagno è brutto.


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tradire e fare soffrire il proprio compagno è brutto.


Non dirlo troppo forte qui dentro, mi raccomando.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non dirlo troppo forte qui dentro, mi raccomando.



Nessun traditore credo abbia mai detto che far soffrire il proprio partner sia bello.

Al massimo si genera un meccanismo, che reputo faccia parte del normale meccanismo dell'animo umano, in cui il traditore non ritiene di fare del male al proprio compagno. Fino a che non viene scoperto.


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nessun traditore credo abbia mai detto che far soffrire il proprio partner sia bello.
> 
> Al massimo si genera un meccanismo, che reputo faccia parte del normale meccanismo dell'animo umano, in cui il traditore non ritiene di fare del male al proprio compagno. Fino a che non viene scoperto.


Diciamo che scatta quel meccanismo che li fa credere di essere ancora innamorati del partner. Una menzogna auto imposta per non dover affrontare la realtà.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Diciamo che scatta quel meccanismo che li fa credere di essere ancora innamorati del partner. Una menzogna auto imposta per non dover affrontare la realtà.



In questo non sono d'accordo.

Anche questo ho sempre detto, che secondo me si può tradire anche amando il partner.
Avere desiderio sessuale per uno e prendersi una sferzata di ormoni, e cedere a tradire, non implica non amare più il compagno.

Non necessariamente.

Io adesso per esempio so come sono fatta, e non accetto più patti di fedeltà fisica.


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In questo non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Anche questo ho sempre detto, che secondo me si può tradire anche amando il partner.
> Avere desiderio sessuale per uno e prendersi una sferzata di ormoni, e cedere a tradire, non implica non amare più il compagno.
> ...


Io sono d'accordo, ma nei limiti. Se mi parli della scappatella, che può succedere una o due volte ok, ma il traditore seriale... ha grossi problemi nella coppia, che non vuole affrontare.

Io ne ho conosciuti già due... all'inizio erano convinti di essere innamoratissimi del partner pur tradendolo ripetutamente... poi una volta fermatisi per fare il punto della situazione (e a volte servono anni), si sono resi conto di non amare più il partner. E' una scoperta che può risultare alquanto sconvolgente e quindi non semplice da capire e accettare. Per questo il traditore si nasconde dietro al tradimento.

Mi sembra piuttosto logico.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo, ma nei limiti. Se mi parli della scappatella, che può succedere una o due volte ok, ma il traditore seriale... ha grossi problemi nella coppia, che non vuole affrontare.
> 
> Io ne ho conosciuti già due... all'inizio erano convinti di essere innamoratissimi del partner pur tradendolo ripetutamente... poi una volta fermatisi per fare il punto della situazione (e a volte servono anni), si sono resi conto di non amare più il partner. E' una scoperta che può risultare alquanto sconvolgente e quindi non semplice da capire e accettare. Per questo il traditore si nasconde dietro al tradimento.
> 
> Mi sembra piuttosto logico.



Ovvio, dipende dai casi. Da come vivi il tradimento, da tante cose.
Nego solo l'assunto che tradire=non amare più il compagno.
Anche nel caso di traditori seriali (dipende per lo meno da cosa intendi per seriali)


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No Eliade era sugli scrupoli in primis e dopo eventualmente sulla responsabilità.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa tebe...questo è il sunto di chi?
perché ti inviterei a togliere il mio nome dal testo del thread iniziale perché vedere stravolgere così il proprio pensiero è inaccettabile.
con qual è l'accento non ci va...mi raccomando :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ovvio, dipende dai casi. Da come vivi il tradimento, da tante cose.
> Nego solo l'assunto che tradire=non amare più il compagno.
> Anche nel caso di traditori seriali (dipende per lo meno da cosa intendi per seriali)


Chi tradisce ripetutamente per anni con uno o più partner.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Chi tradisce ripetutamente per anni con uno o più partner.



Dipende... dipende...


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dipende... dipende...


Da cosa, dalle misure? :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Amanti e scrupoli...
> 
> Siamo esseri umani.
> Qualche pensiero preliminare.
> ...


Si è vero che agli scrupoli poi si fa l'abitudine. Tanto che, se si diventa recidivi, si possono perdere del tutto.

Io sono d'accordo con te. Però, se ci hai fatto caso, ad un certo punto il discorso vertiva sull'utilità dello scrupolo, che alla fine rischia di diventare solo una banale messa in scena. In pratica, nel momento in cui lo scrupolo si manifesta dovremmo concretizzarlo facendo poi razionalmente la scelta giusta. E' in quel momento si manifesta la nostra incapacità a gestirlo.


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si è vero che agli scrupoli poi si fa l'abitudine. Tanto che, se si diventa recidivi, si possono perdere del tutto.
> 
> Io sono d'accordo con te. Però, se ci hai fatto caso, ad un certo punto il discorso vertiva sull'utilità dello scrupolo, che alla fine rischia di diventare solo una banale messa in scena. In pratica, nel momento in cui lo scrupolo si manifesta dovremmo concretizzarlo facendo poi razionalmente la scelta giusta. E' in quel momento si manifesta la nostra incapacità a gestirlo.


Ma infatti, lo scrupolo serve all'inizio per fermarsi... passato una volta, perde ogni senso.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo, ma nei limiti. Se mi parli della scappatella, che può succedere una o due volte ok, ma il traditore seriale... ha grossi problemi nella coppia, che non vuole affrontare.
> 
> Io ne ho conosciuti già due... all'inizio erano convinti di essere innamoratissimi del partner pur tradendolo ripetutamente... poi una volta fermatisi per fare il punto della situazione (e a volte servono anni), si sono resi conto di non amare più il partner. E' una scoperta che può risultare alquanto sconvolgente e quindi non semplice da capire e accettare. Per questo il traditore si nasconde dietro al tradimento.
> 
> Mi sembra piuttosto logico.


Sui diversamente fedeli seriali posso darti ragione, sempre con il beneficio del dubbio perchè ci sono eccezioni e ne ho conosciute.
Lothar tra l'altro mi sembra uno di quelli.
Per i diversamente fedeli settoriali direi che non è vero, come dici tu, ma non rinchiuderei tutto in una scappatella da due botte e via.
Puoi avere anche una relazione "lunga" ed essere comunque innamorato del partner.
L'altro non è amore, è qualcos'altro appunto, di cui personalmente non potrei innamorarmi in quanto non avrebbe le caratteristiche che in genere mi fanno innamorare.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Da cosa, dalle misure? :mrgreen:



Dal personale grado di desiderio sessuale, per esempio.
Dalla quantità di occasioni che si hanno.

Se vivo col mio uomo e possiamo fare l'amore ogni sera, bè, mi sarà difficile avere desiderio residuo.
Se vivo lontana, o mi faccio n viaggi di lavoro, e sono una persona con uno spiccato desiderio fisico, è diverso.

Se sono golosa e vivo con un pasticcere è un conto. Non compro fuori.
Se non sono golosa e mi abboffo di dolci c'è qualcosa che non va.
Se sono golosa e vivo in una salumeria è un altro conto.

Se vivo con un pasticcere ma penso sempre al budino che fanno in quell'altro negozio è un altro conto.

Le variabili sono tante.

Per questo nel mio discorso mi sono limitata a considerazioni generali sul funzionamento degli scrupoli, e sul fatto che tradire è sbagliato.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa tebe...questo è il sunto di chi?
> perché ti inviterei a togliere il mio nome dal testo del thread iniziale perché vedere stravolgere così il proprio pensiero è inaccettabile.
> con qual è l'accento non ci va...mi raccomando :mrgreen:


Ma il sunto degli invorniti Min!
Ti giuro che non ho nemmeno pensato a te, ma mi riferivo goliardicamente alla non registrata Giovanna coscia corta.

Stai parlando seriamente?
Devo togliere il tuo nik dal 3d?
Faccio una dichiarazione ufficiale?
:scared:

(poi solo un idiota può credere che tu abbia detto una cosa del genere. Non di me, in genere)


Accento..hemm...ecco...io e gli maccenti e gli apostrofi...ecco....mmmhhhhh


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sui diversamente fedeli seriali posso darti ragione, sempre con il beneficio del dubbio perchè ci sono eccezioni e ne ho conosciute.
> Lothar tra l'altro mi sembra uno di quelli.
> Per i diversamente fedeli settoriali direi che non è vero, come dici tu, ma non rinchiuderei tutto in una scappatella da due botte e via.
> Puoi avere anche una relazione "lunga" ed essere comunque innamorato del partner.
> L'altro non è amore, è qualcos'altro appunto, di cui personalmente non potrei innamorarmi in quanto non avrebbe le caratteristiche che in genere mi fanno innamorare.


Io parto dal presupposto che l'amore esige esclusività. Chiaramente con questa concezione (probabilmente limitata) dell'amore, tutto quello che supera la linea viene da me etichettato come balla.

Ma nessuno riuscirà mai a togliermi dalla testa che l'amore, se esiste, non può essere part time e poco c'azzecca con le scopate extraconiugali. Sarà che ho ancora un concetto abbastanza alto dell'amore (solo immaginario al momento), che mi riesce difficile credere ad una persona che dice di amare il partner, ma la sera si mette a pecorina con l'amante... boh.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si è vero che agli scrupoli poi si fa l'abitudine. Tanto che, se si diventa recidivi, si possono perdere del tutto.
> 
> Io sono d'accordo con te. Però, se ci hai fatto caso, ad un certo punto il discorso vertiva sull'utilità dello scrupolo, che alla fine rischia di diventare solo una banale messa in scena. In pratica,* nel momento in cui lo scrupolo si manifesta dovremmo concretizzarlo facendo poi razionalmente la scelta giusta*. E' in quel momento si manifesta la nostra incapacità a gestirlo.


Bravissimo


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io parto dal presupposto che l'amore esige esclusività. Chiaramente con questa concezione (probabilmente limitata) dell'amore, tutto quello che supera la linea viene da me etichettato come balla.
> 
> Ma nessuno riuscirà mai a togliermi dalla testa che l'amore, se esiste, non può essere part time e poco c'azzecca con le scopate extraconiugali. Sarà che ho ancora un concetto abbastanza alto dell'amore (solo immaginario al momento), che mi riesce difficile credere ad una persona che dice di amare il partner, ma la sera si mette a pecorina con l'amante... boh.


ma il tuo pensiero non è sbagliato. E' il tuo. Lo vivi così. 
Il mio lo vivo e lo sento in un altro modo.

Non a tutti piace la posizione della pecorina.
I sentimenti non puoi settorizzarli.
Ognuno ha il proprio sentire.
E ognuno pensa che il suo concetto sia quello "giusto"


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si è vero che agli scrupoli poi si fa l'abitudine. Tanto che, se si diventa recidivi, si possono perdere del tutto.
> 
> Io sono d'accordo con te. Però, se ci hai fatto caso, ad un certo punto il discorso vertiva sull'utilità dello scrupolo, che alla fine rischia di diventare solo una banale messa in scena. In pratica, nel momento in cui lo scrupolo si manifesta dovremmo concretizzarlo facendo poi razionalmente la scelta giusta. E' in quel momento si manifesta la nostra incapacità a gestirlo.



Se fossimo in un mondo ideale, nessuno tradirebbe. E chi desidera avere altre esperienze sessuali fuori della coppia lo direbbe tranquillamente.

Non siamo in un mondo ideale, e quindi avviene anche che un essere umano sappia di comportarsi in modo non corretto, e che continui a farlo.

Esempio stupido.

Io mangio carne, mi piace. Ma quando vado dal macellaio mi fa senso vedere i conigli spellati, e me li faccio sempre tagliare in pezzi.
Mi piace pure l'astice, ma me lo faccio ammazzare dal pescivendolo, e non guardo i pesci ancora vivi perchè mi fanno impressione.
E mi rendo conto perfettamente di essere ipocrita.

Il discorso è: questa cosa non è corretta. Me ne rendo conto, perchè ho una intelligenza e sono un essere umano-scrupolo, senso di colpa- ma tutto sommato decido che ne vale la pena, o che i rischi siano contenibili -lo scrupolo rimane ma si continua nel percorso.

Ripeto, è *difficile* fare un discorso in generale.

Per esempio, Tebe e Man.
Tebe non ritiene che il tradimento sessuale sia deleterio in una coppia. E nonostante la sua sincerità col compagno, che sa che lei non promette fedeltà sessuale, si fa scrupoli di non farlo soffrire, non facendosi beccare.
Capisco perfettamente che demandi a Man di stabilire se questa relazione sia pericolosa per il *suo* matrimonio.

E lei si è fatta degli scrupoli comunque, chiedendosi più volte che cosa porta un uomo a mettere in pericolo il suo matrimonio.
Ma il suo senso di responsabilità dice che ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni. Il che è condivisibile.

Una serie di pensieri che girano e si intersecano, e che non sempre puntano in una unica direzione.

Altro esempio stupido.

Una mia amica è a dieta. Credo sinceramente che non ne abbia bisogno, ma so anche che lei ci tiene.
Mi è difficile "aiutarla" a mantenere la dieta evitando di mangiare cose gustose davanti a lei... rispetto in teoria la sua decisione, ma non condividendola...

Insomma, un gran casino


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma il sunto degli invorniti Min!
> Ti giuro che non ho nemmeno pensato a te, ma mi riferivo goliardicamente alla non registrata Giovanna coscia corta.
> 
> Stai parlando seriamente?
> ...


pure col bollo vidimato:mrgreen:
con questi infiniti thread , dove si ripetono i concetti ma si legge solo parzialmente è un gran casino farsi capire.
ma poi ...l'ho mai fatto?:singleeye:


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma il tuo pensiero non è sbagliato. E' il tuo. Lo vivi così.
> Il mio lo vivo e lo sento in un altro modo.
> 
> Non a tutti piace la posizione della pecorina.
> ...


Odio le generalizzazioni e i luoghi comuni, così come cerete verità che per molti son oassodate, io le ripudio. 

Ad esempio non credo che la bellezza sia un fattore soggettivo. E nemmeno l'amore. Per me, chi và fuori da certi schemi, ha semplicemente dei problemi che non vuole affrontare.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure col bollo vidimato:mrgreen:
> con questi infiniti thread , dove si ripetono i concetti ma si legge solo parzialmente è un gran casino farsi capire.
> ma poi ..*.l'ho mai fatto?*:singleeye:


:fischio:

Vidimo con cameltoe allora.
La faccio qui o metto una postilla all'inzio del 3d?
(oggi sono servizievole...non so perchè...)


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Odio le generalizzazioni e i luoghi comuni, così come cerete verità che per molti son oassodate, io le ripudio.
> 
> Ad esempio non credo che la bellezza sia un fattore soggettivo. E nemmeno l'amore. Per me, chi và fuori da certi schemi, ha semplicemente dei problemi che non vuole affrontare.


E va beh.
Anche io ho il mio pensiero su quelli che ragionano come te, però io non chiudo porte a priori partendo dal presupposto che il mio ragionamento è quello giusto
Sono piuttosto flessibile alle diversità degli altri.
Ma va a carattere.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma il sunto degli invorniti Min!
> Ti giuro che non ho nemmeno pensato a te, ma mi riferivo goliardicamente alla non registrata Giovanna coscia corta.
> 
> Stai parlando seriamente?
> ...


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E va beh.
> Anche io ho il mio pensiero su quelli che ragionano come te, però io non chiudo porte a priori partendo dal presupposto che il mio ragionamento è quello giusto
> Sono piuttosto flessibile alle diversità degli altri.
> Ma va a carattere.


Se le diversità non vanno a ferire terzi, pure io. Ma ho un carattere alquanto difficile.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E va beh.
> Anche io ho il mio pensiero su quelli che ragionano come te, però io non chiudo porte a priori partendo dal presupposto che il mio ragionamento è quello giusto
> Sono piuttosto flessibile alle diversità degli altri.
> Ma va a carattere.


la tua linea di pensiero è abbastanza flessibile, anche tratteggiata!  siamo sicuri che sia una linea? spero che non ne parli al primo appuntamento, la vedo dura poi arrivare al secondo!  hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## JON (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se fossimo in un mondo ideale, nessuno tradirebbe. E chi desidera avere altre esperienze sessuali fuori della coppia lo direbbe tranquillamente.
> 
> Non siamo in un mondo ideale, e quindi avviene anche che un essere umano sappia di comportarsi in modo non corretto, e che continui a farlo.
> 
> ...


Mi complimento con te per la solita capacità di espressione.

Come dici è un gran casino. Alla fine si sfocia nel moralismo puro, dove quello che pensiamo sia giusto non coincide con le nostre reali intenzioni, fossero anche solo vicissitudini puramente vitali. E il sesso rientra proprio tra queste.

Comprendo meglio Tebe ora. Malgrado però le sue intenzioni, mi pare che abbia molto combattuto con i suoi scrupoli o sensi di colpa che siano. Ma tentare di escluderli purtroppo non risolve il problema. Personalmente mi rendo conto che affrontare un discorso del genere per me è troppo. Perchè sono uno che, almeno dai moralismi, tenta di starne lontano quanto può.


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :fischio:
> 
> *Vidimo con cameltoe allora.
> *La faccio qui o metto una postilla all'inzio del 3d?
> (oggi sono servizievole...non so perchè...)


no, lascia stare:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se le diversità non vanno a ferire terzi, pure io. *Ma ho un carattere alquanto difficile.*


Ma no guarda!! Non l'avrei detto!!!!:mrgreen:

E comunque sai...quando sono stata ferita io come terza persona dal mio compagno fedele lui non si è fatto fermare dagli scrupoli che la sua fedeltà così tanto sbandierata avrebbe dovuto imporgli.

Non capirò mai come un infedele come me abbia potuto essere fedele per così tanti anni e lui, un fedele di ferro invece...

Sono solo umana...e quando le persone parlano, nel mio mondo e soprattutto il mio compagno, parlano benissimo e razzolano male...
Beh...qualche scrupolo in meno me lo faccio nei suoi confronti.

Perchè nonostante dicesse che un mio eventuale tradimento lo avrebbe ucciso...quando si è trattato di tirare fuori l'uccello...non ha detto no. Anzi.
A differenza mia, la traditrice, che invece la sua guest star se l'è tenuta ben stretta, perchè a me gli scrupoli fermano.

Scusami ma quelli "duri e puri" li guardo sempre con sospetto, perchè sono stata tradita proprio da uno di loro.

Ho qualche remora,credo tu possa capire.


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no guarda!! Non l'avrei detto!!!!:mrgreen:
> 
> E comunque sai...quando sono stata ferita io come terza persona dal mio compagno fedele lui non si è fatto fermare dagli scrupoli che la sua fedeltà così tanto sbandierata avrebbe dovuto imporgli.
> 
> ...


Duro e puro... sono l'esatto contrario cara, sono semplicemente sceso dalle nuvole. Io ero quello romantico e sognatore nella coppia, il classico principe azzurro con valori e moralità. Poi un bel giorno l'ho tradita. Ma non ho più la presunzione di ritenermi innamorato di mia moglie. Le voglio bene, è la madre dei miei figli... ma una parte di me ha chiuso definitivamente con lei, soprattutto in seguito al suo tradimento. Ho capito che c'è qualcosa che ci allontana, ma che stranamente non vuole lasciarci andare.


----------



## JON (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusami ma quelli "duri e puri" li guardo sempre con sospetto, perchè sono stata tradita proprio da uno di loro.


Non ci sarebbe nulla di cui meravigliarsi. Io credo che il fatto che lui ti chiedesse espicitamente fedeltà fosse dovuto solo alle sue paure. Quasi come se tu avessi dovuto garantirgli la fedeltà e stabilità che, chissà perchè, lui riteneva cosi fondamentali.

Un po' come coloro che soffrono di una gelosia devastante e che poi si rivelano dei veri traditori.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no guarda!! Non l'avrei detto!!!!:mrgreen:
> 
> E comunque sai...quando sono stata ferita io come terza persona dal mio compagno fedele lui non si è fatto fermare dagli scrupoli che la sua fedeltà così tanto sbandierata avrebbe dovuto imporgli.
> 
> ...


sembri una a cui hanno pisciato nel giardino,di conseguenza pisci nei giardini degli altri, non penso che risanerai il tuo giardino in questo modo, farai marcire solo altri fiori o siepi hahahaahhahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sui diversamente fedeli seriali posso darti ragione, sempre con il beneficio del dubbio perchè ci sono eccezioni e ne ho conosciute.
> Lothar tra l'altro mi sembra uno di quelli.
> Per i diversamente fedeli settoriali direi che non è vero, come dici tu, ma non rinchiuderei tutto in una scappatella da due botte e via.
> Puoi avere anche una relazione "lunga" ed essere comunque innamorato del partner.
> L'altro non è amore, è qualcos'altro appunto, di cui personalmente non potrei innamorarmi in quanto non avrebbe le caratteristiche che in genere mi fanno innamorare.


ciao Tebe..non e'cosi'...io non sono seriale,e'vero che le altre donne mi  sono sempre interessate,ma la ''caccia scientifica''la faccio da 4-5 anni.E anche se sono andato vicinissimo dal mettere insieme la seconda ''amica'',e sto lavorando perche 'accada.Insomma Kid,senza offesa,spara cazzate...per me esiste solo mia moglie..le altre sono troie e basta..sempre senza offesa..che corrono dietro ad un'uomo con moglie e figli.
Non ho nessun problema casalingo...e ringraziando Dio..di nessun tipo.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tebe..non e'cosi'...io non sono seriale,e'vero che le altre donne mi  sono sempre interessate,ma la ''caccia scientifica''la faccio da 4-5 anni.E anche se sono andato vicinissimo dal mettere insieme la seconda ''amica'',e sto lavorando perche 'accada.Insomma Kid,senza offesa,spara cazzate...*per me esiste solo mia moglie.*.le altre sono troie e basta..sempre senza offesa..che corrono dietro ad un'uomo con moglie e figli.
> Non ho nessun problema casalingo...e ringraziando Dio..di nessun tipo.


Il neretto è quello dicevo infatti.
Tu tradisci ma ami tua moglie.

Posso capirlo


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il neretto è quello dicevo infatti.
> Tu tradisci ma ami tua moglie.
> 
> Posso capirlo


ieri sera ascoltavo musica..mi fermo 1 attimo arriva,si mette alla tastiera...come se niente fosse a visitare siti di incontri..e mi ha detto''visto che roba??''...io che la facevo Santa Goretti:mexican::mexican:..pero'messaggio recepito forte e chiaro


----------



## Nocciola (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sui diversamente fedeli seriali posso darti ragione, sempre con il beneficio del dubbio perchè ci sono eccezioni e ne ho conosciute.
> Lothar tra l'altro mi sembra uno di quelli.
> Per i diversamente fedeli settoriali direi che non è vero, come dici tu, ma non rinchiuderei tutto in una scappatella da due botte e via.
> Puoi avere anche una relazione "lunga" ed essere comunque innamorato del partner.
> L'altro non è amore, è qualcos'altro appunto, di cui personalmente non potrei innamorarmi in quanto non avrebbe le caratteristiche che in genere mi fanno innamorare.


Eppure un pochino io e te siamo simili. Quoto quello che scrivi sull'altro


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sembri una a cui hanno pisciato nel giardino,di conseguenza pisci nei giardini degli altri, non penso che risanerai il tuo giardino in questo modo, farai marcire solo altri fiori o siepi hahahaahhahahahah


Ciao,

infatti ...

quello che mi dispiace leggere è, che la sua attuale infedeltà dipenda dal tradimento subito ... 

per me, sarebbe più coerente se, o fosse sempre stata infedele o continuasse ad essere fedele ...

sienne


----------



## quinty (6 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Tebe..non e'cosi'...io non sono seriale,e'vero che le altre donne mi  sono sempre interessate,ma la ''caccia scientifica''la faccio da 4-5 anni.E anche se sono andato vicinissimo dal mettere insieme la seconda ''amica'',e sto lavorando perche 'accada.Insomma Kid,senza offesa,spara cazzate...per me esiste solo mia moglie..le altre sono troie e basta..sempre senza offesa..che corrono dietro ad un'uomo con moglie e figli.
> Non ho nessun problema casalingo...e ringraziando Dio..di nessun tipo.



ma perché le altre sono troie e basta? non eri tu quello che chiamava la 28enne quando era malata... e le cercavi pure lavoro... e ti preoccupavi tanto per lei.... era una troia e basta?


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti ...
> 
> ...


Opinioni.
per me è incoerente magari che qualcuno possa lasciare il marito perchè  ha tradito pur riconoscendo i suoi limiti o altro.
Ognuno esprime se stesso in base alle sue esperienze di vita, in base a chi incontra, in base a come ha vissuto in famiglia e in base a mille altre cose compreso cosa è accettabile per se soprattutto.
Nessuna è giusta e nessuna è sbagliata a priori.

E' la vita.
E la normale evoluzione di noi stessi.


----------



## antisquallido (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sui diversamente fedeli seriali posso darti ragione, sempre con il beneficio del dubbio perchè ci sono eccezioni e ne ho conosciute.
> Lothar tra l'altro mi sembra uno di quelli.
> Per i diversamente fedeli settoriali direi che non è vero, come dici tu, ma non rinchiuderei tutto in una scappatella da due botte e via.
> *Puoi avere anche una relazione "lunga" ed essere comunque innamorato del partner.*
> L'altro non è amore, è qualcos'altro appunto, di cui personalmente non potrei innamorarmi in quanto non avrebbe le caratteristiche che in genere mi fanno innamorare.


quoto appieno, purchè i ruoli siano e restino chiari


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti ...
> 
> ...


quoto quoto quoto quoto

giovanna


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Opinioni.
> per me è incoerente magari che qualcuno possa lasciare il marito perchè  ha tradito pur riconoscendo i suoi limiti o altro.
> Ognuno esprime se stesso in base alle sue esperienze di vita, in base a chi incontra, in base a come ha vissuto in famiglia e in base a mille altre cose compreso cosa è accettabile per se soprattutto.
> Nessuna è giusta e nessuna è sbagliata a priori.
> ...


le persone  incoerenti  non capiscono di esserlo altrimenti non esisterebbe nemmeno.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> quoto appieno, *purchè i ruoli siano e restino chiari[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Questa è la base.
> Se uno dei due "cede" la storia finisce perchè diventa ancora_ altro _da quello che era, e personalmente io non potrei gestirla.
> ...


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Opinioni.
> per me è incoerente magari che qualcuno possa lasciare il marito perchè  ha tradito pur riconoscendo i suoi limiti o altro.
> Ognuno esprime se stesso in base alle sue esperienze di vita, in base a chi incontra, in base a come ha vissuto in famiglia e in base a mille altre cose compreso cosa è accettabile per se soprattutto.
> Nessuna è giusta e nessuna è sbagliata a priori.
> ...


Ciao 

se mi esprimo male, mi dispiace ... 
l'italiano non lo ho studiato e a dire il vero, non è neanche la mia lingua ...

mai sostenuto, che il mio punto di vista sia quello giusto ... ansi ... le metto in continuazione in discussione
mai sostenuto, che le scelte che prendo siano quelle giuste ... ansi ... ci penso su ogni giorno 

è ovvio che quello che siamo sia il risultato di tanti fattori ... famiglia, ambiente, predisposizione ecc. 

ma se il tradimento fa tanto male alla più parte della gente che lo ha subito ... parto dal presupposto, che allora non sono io che amplifica, esagera ... allora c'è in questo atto qualcosa che non va ... fa male. 
questo fare male, lo si sa sin da prima ... non bisogna sperimentarlo ... e come dare una sberla. si sa, fa male. 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se mi esprimo male, mi dispiace ...
> l'italiano non lo ho studiato e a dire il vero, non è neanche la mia lingua ...
> ...


Mai detto che il tradimento non faccia male ti ricordo che l'ho sperimentato ed è stata durissima.
Ma ognuno di noi ha il suo personale limite del dolore.
Quello che voglio dirti è che il tradimento per me non uccide, e la prova me l'ha data proprio un fedele.

Poi sai...sinceramente...tre anni fa la mia vita è cambiata e non solo per il tradimento ma anche per cose di salute, quindi...
alla fine si è soli, soprattutto con quelle persone che si auto elevano al di sopra di tutto e poi dimostrano che alla fine, sono solo cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

*E aggiungo Sienne*

Sulla coerenza mia...

Che io non ho mai creduto alla fedeltà e l'ho sempre dichiarato e nessuno ad oggi mi ha dimostrato il contrario.
Mattia invece diceva che era il valore più alto e assoluto di una coppia e che assolutamente era imperdonabile e condannabile su tutti i fronti.
Nessuna giustificazione.
Io la pensavo al contrario eppure sono stata fedele.

Mattia ha dimostrato che la fedeltà non esiste e perchè devo mantenere un patto uni laterale quando io per prima non lo sentivo mio, ma per amore l'ho assimilato e pure con piacere?

Chi è l'incoerente Sienne?
Io  o il fedele?


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sulla coerenza mia...
> 
> Che io non ho mai creduto alla fedeltà e l'ho sempre dichiarato e nessuno ad oggi mi ha dimostrato il contrario.
> Mattia invece diceva che era il valore più alto e assoluto di una coppia e che assolutamente era imperdonabile e condannabile su tutti i fronti.
> ...


Ciao,

il tuo compagno non è l'esponente dei fedeli ...

infatti, non è un fedele ... anche se ambiva a questo ... 

poi è una scelta ... che si prende consapevolmente ... e tu ne sei la prova ... 

forse incoerente è il termine sbagliato ... 
ma la tua scelta, dipendeva sia prima che dopo da lui ... questo intendevo io ...

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sulla coerenza mia...
> 
> Che io non ho mai creduto alla fedeltà e l'ho sempre dichiarato e nessuno ad oggi mi ha dimostrato il contrario.
> Mattia invece diceva che era il valore più alto e assoluto di una coppia e che assolutamente era imperdonabile e condannabile su tutti i fronti.
> ...


la tua logica è solo tua personale, se per te 1 + 1 fa 3, è inutile cercare di farti capire il contrario! si può al massimo consigliare una calcolatrice hahaahahahahhah


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> ma se il tradimento fa tanto male alla più parte della gente che lo ha subito ... parto dal presupposto, che allora non sono io che amplifica, esagera ... allora c'è in questo atto qualcosa che non va ... fa male.
> questo fare male, lo si sa sin da prima ... non bisogna sperimentarlo ... e come dare una sberla. si sa, fa male.
> 
> sienne


Sienne, c'è anche una consistente componente culturale nel modo in cui affrontiamo un tradimento. E non mi riferisco al nostro personale bagaglio, ma a quello sociale. In altre culture il tradimento e, in generale, ciò che ruota intorno al sesso non ha questo valore negativo.


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Sienne, c'è anche una consistente componente culturale nel modo in cui affrontiamo un tradimento. E non mi riferisco al nostro personale bagaglio, ma a quello sociale. In altre culture il tradimento e, in generale, ciò che ruota intorno al sesso non ha questo valore negativo.


Ciao,

certo, parto dal mio contesto socio-culturale  ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sulla coerenza mia...
> 
> Che io non ho mai creduto alla fedeltà e l'ho sempre dichiarato e nessuno ad oggi mi ha dimostrato il contrario.
> Mattia invece diceva che era il valore più alto e assoluto di una coppia e che assolutamente era imperdonabile e condannabile su tutti i fronti.
> ...


quello che mi sconcerta è che non ti abbai deluso al punto da non amarlo più.e non tanto per il tradimento proprio per questo essersi rivelato troppo diverso da quello che tu conoscevi


----------



## Kid (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Sienne, c'è anche una consistente componente culturale nel modo in cui affrontiamo un tradimento. E non mi riferisco al nostro personale bagaglio, ma a quello sociale. In altre culture il tradimento e, in generale, ciò che ruota intorno al sesso non ha questo valore negativo.


Tra i marsupiali forse?!?!?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che mi sconcerta è che non ti abbai deluso al punto da non amarlo più.e non tanto per il tradimento proprio per questo essersi rivelato troppo diverso da quello che tu conoscevi



è sempre una questione di logica, nel soggetto specifico ( meglio male accompagnati che soli)


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che mi sconcerta è che non ti abbai deluso al punto da non amarlo più.e non tanto per il tradimento proprio per questo essersi rivelato troppo diverso da quello che tu conoscevi


Perchè errare è umano e le cose positive che mi dava e dà superano di gran lunga quelle negative.
Non si è rivelato troppo diverso, solo un pò diverso.

E proprio io che non perdono un tradimento sarebbe...ridicolo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè errare è umano e le cose positive che mi dava e dà superano di gran lunga quelle negative.
> Non si è rivelato troppo diverso, solo un pò diverso.
> 
> E proprio io che non perdono un tradimento sarebbe...ridicolo.


il tradimento in questo caso è marginale; è l'immaturità di mattia ....vabbé già sai


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento in questo caso è marginale; *è l'immaturità di mattia .*...vabbé già sai


Vero...ma quel tradimento per lui, o meglio, il mio comportamento dopo il tradimento, lo ha fatto crescere.
E non lo dico così per dire.
Mattia ha pochissimo del mattia prima del tradimento.

Poi è geneticamente un immaturo ok, ma lo amo.
E' il mio tallone di Achille.
E gli perdono cose che ad un altro fidanzato non perdonerei.

Lui è lui.
E fa parte di me.

Posso spiegarti perchè si ama?

tebe love


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Per me, uno dei nodi è la questione "alfa".


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Sienne, c'è anche una consistente componente culturale nel modo in cui affrontiamo un tradimento. E non mi riferisco al nostro personale bagaglio, ma a quello sociale. In altre culture il tradimento e, in generale, ciò che ruota intorno al sesso non ha questo valore negativo.


e quindi?

ahahahahah


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Quindi in una cultura fortemente connotata dal cattolicesimo come la nostra, dove il sesso è guardato con sospetto, il tradimento sessuale assume un valore peggiore di quello che in realtà ha.


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Quindi in una cultura fortemente connotata dal cattolicesimo come la nostra, dove il sesso è guardato con sospetto, il tradimento sessuale assume un valore peggiore di quello che in realtà ha.


azz cosi' stai messa...ahahahahah

guardami, guardami, guradami....

al mio 3 ti sveglierai...

1













































2






































e












aspe' che me sonano alla porta...

ahahahahahah


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Quindi in una cultura fortemente connotata dal cattolicesimo come la nostra, dove il sesso è guardato con sospetto, il tradimento sessuale assume un valore peggiore di quello che in realtà ha.


Ciao,

sai, sicuramente sarò influenzata dalla cultura in qui vivo (paese protestante) ... 

il tradimento ... per me non è il sesso che c'è stato tra i due ... 

ma le bugie ... il nascondere ... i sotterfugi ...

già i bambini e i primati reagiscono con disapprovazione verso le ingiustizie ... e il tradimento è una cosa non giusta.

vista complessivamente ... e non riducendolo solo sul sesso ...

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz cosi' stai messa...ahahahahah


Dici di no?


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dici di no?


e dico di no, si'...

me pare che per inventarci cazzate per addolcirci le pillole siamo proprio degli artisti...


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e dico di no, si'...
> 
> me pare che per inventarci cazzate per addolcirci le pillole siamo proprio degli artisti...


Ma non s'addolcisce niente perché è la nostra cultura e certi schemi sono lì da millenni. La mia era solo una considerazione.


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ma non s'addolcisce niente perché è la nostra cultura e certi schemi sono lì da millenni. La mia era solo una considerazione.


Ciao,

guarda che in tutte le culture del mondo il tradire viene vissuto come un ingiustizia ... 

anche in coppie aperte ... 

il tradire, significa non tenersi alle regole stabilite ... qualunque esse siano ...

e ciò con cultura centra ben poco.

sienne


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> guarda che in tutte le culture del mondo il tradire viene vissuto come un ingiustizia ...
> 
> ...


Mi riferivo al tradimento sessuale.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> ma perché le altre sono troie e basta? non eri tu quello che chiamava la 28enne quando era malata... e le cercavi pure lavoro... e ti preoccupavi tanto per lei.... era una troia e basta?


ciao Vezzali dell'Olona..come va??

Certo che lo e'..se non lo fosse non cerchereb be un'uomo sposato con figli...e comunque tutt'ora faccio quello che posso per aiutarla,ma lo faccio perche'e'invornita e testarda,pur di non tornare al suo paesello si inventa di tutto.
Ma nn parlare al passato..perche'e'presente..ormai da 1 anno.


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ma non s'addolcisce niente perché è la nostra cultura e certi schemi sono lì da millenni. La mia era solo una considerazione.


Da qua la tua considerazione non si legge mica in chiave antropologica...

me dovrei avvicina'...

ahahahahah


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> guarda che in tutte le culture del mondo il tradire viene vissuto come un ingiustizia ...
> 
> ...





ACME ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al tradimento sessuale.


Ciao,

ma il termine stesso lo dice ... TRADIMENTO sessuale ... 

per tradire sessualmente ... bisogna giocare sporco ... se no, che tradimento è?

se no, si è una coppia aperta ... 

dipende dai patti presi in comune ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che mi sconcerta è che non ti abbai deluso al punto da non amarlo più.e non tanto per il tradimento proprio per questo essersi rivelato troppo diverso da quello che tu conoscevi


Mattia non è un cane.
Sei maligna a parlare così di lui...
Vergognati...vecchia invidiosa della troiaggine altrui...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Per me, uno dei nodi è *la questione "alfa".*


Del tipo due Alfa in un rapporto non vanno bene?
Immagino di si.
Non sono attratta dai maschi Alfa come compagni.

:mrgreen:


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

In realtà, in natura, gli alfa stanno con gli alfa.

Ti sei mai chiesta perché scelti come compagni dei non-alfa?


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ma non s'addolcisce niente perché è la nostra cultura e certi schemi sono lì da millenni. La mia era solo una considerazione.


che quoto alla grande


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> In realtà, in natura, gli alfa stanno con gli alfa.
> 
> Ti sei mai chiesta perché scelti come compagni dei non-alfa?


No, in effetti no.
Ma forse lui è una femmina Alfa...:mrgreen:


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, in effetti no.


Secondo me è una domanda alla quale varrebbe la pena rispondere...


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Secondo me è una domanda alla quale varrebbe la pena rispondere...


Beh..ma uno si fa domande se c'è qualcosa che non gira per il verso giusto o avverte un malessere anche piccolo...io credo.
Se sto  bene con le mie femmine Alfa...

Non so nemmeno che domande dovrei pormi...e perchè.
Non avverto nessuna mancanza...o disagio.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh..ma uno si fa domande se c'è qualcosa che non gira per il verso giusto o avverte un malessere anche piccolo...io credo.
> Se sto  bene con le mie femmine Alfa...
> 
> Non so nemmeno che domande dovrei pormi...e perchè.
> Non avverto nessuna mancanza...o disagio.


Anche quando ho fatto la mia terapia "veloce" nel momento del tradimento in concomitanza con la mia malattia, lo psico dopo aver sezionato il mio rapporto con Mattia, mio padre e tutto il mondo..non ha avvertito nulla di singolare nei miei rapporti con gli uomini...


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh..ma uno si fa domande se c'è qualcosa che non gira per il verso giusto o avverte un malessere anche piccolo...io credo.
> Se sto  bene con le mie femmine Alfa...
> 
> Non so nemmeno che domande dovrei pormi...e perchè.
> Non avverto nessuna mancanza...o disagio.


Sarà che io le domande me le faccio su tutto, è un'inclinazione naturale.

E' che, secondo me, vista da fuori e senza conoscerti, la scelta del maschio non alfa come compagno risponde ad un'esigenza di "controllo" (prendila in termini molto generici, eh?). Vuoi essere tu a gestire la relazione (il che, in effetti, può essere rassicurante).


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Sarà che io le domande me le faccio su tutto, è un'inclinazione naturale.
> 
> E' che, secondo me, vista da fuori e senza conoscerti, la scelta del maschio non alfa come compagno risponde ad un'esigenza di "controllo" (prendila in termini molto generici, eh?). Vuoi essere tu a gestire la relazione (il che, in effetti, può essere rassicurante).


che io abbia la tendenza a gestire le relazioni è un dato di fatto che mostro tranquillamente.
E lo sanno tutti.
Mattia stesso è sempre stato attratto da donne "forti" e rifugge le tenerine (pur essendolo) come la peste.

Ti assicuro che quando siamo siamo insieme nel giro di 10 minuti la nostra coppia si capisce.

Anche io mi faccio molte domande ma chiedermi perchè scelgo maschi non Alfa...boh...a che mi serve?
La trovo una cosa naturale ...
E non nascondo assolutamente di volere gestire le situazione.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che io abbia la tendenza a gestire le relazioni è un dato di fatto che mostro tranquillamente.
> E lo sanno tutti.
> Mattia stesso è sempre stato attratto da donne "forti" e rifugge le tenerine (pur essendolo) come la peste.
> 
> ...


E' il tuo equilibrio. Non lo discuto di certo.

Ti è mai capitato un compagno alfa?


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> E' il tuo equilibrio. Non lo discuto di certo.
> 
> Ti è mai capitato un compagno alfa?


Si'...se faceva pure le autoradio...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> E' il tuo equilibrio. Non lo discuto di certo.
> 
> Ti è mai capitato un compagno alfa?


Si, un paio che posso ricondurre assolutamente ad un maschio Alfa.
Il primo ero giovane e incazzosa, è durata un paio di anni.
Un bagno di sangue. Era un Alfa aggressivo.
Il secondo invece era assertivo. Non alzava mai la voce. Non andava in picco. Prendeva in mano le situazioni "da vero uomo"
Insomma...quello che io reputo un vero Alfa.
L'ho lasciato io, pur essendone innamorata.
Non riuscivamo a gestire la nostra coppia se non dentro un letto.

Poi non mi è più ricapitato..o almeno non ho più percepito come Alfa un mio compagno.

Acme...mi stai studiando?:scared:


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Acme...mi stai studiando?:scared:


Ma no! 

Però sono convinta che col compagno alfa giusto faresti scintille. E forse potresti anche fare piazza pulita dei giocattoli.


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ma no!
> 
> Però sono convinta che col compagno alfa giusto faresti scintille. E forse potresti anche fare piazza pulita dei giocattoli.


Può essere...chissà..magari lo incontro e mi stravolge la vita


Che sia Manager?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
(scherzo. Lo ucciderei dopo due ore. Non è l'afa giusto!)


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Può essere...chissà..magari lo incontro e mi stravolge la vita
> 
> 
> Che sia Manager?
> ...


Io ho sempre avuto alfa e ce stavo da dio......

ho cambiato da quanno me fermava sempre la madama...

ahahahah


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Può essere...chissà..magari lo incontro e mi stravolge la vita


Te lo auguro


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Te lo auguro


Povero Mattia....


----------



## lothar57 (6 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io ho sempre avuto alfa e ce stavo da dio......
> 
> ho cambiato da quanno me fermava sempre la madama...
> 
> ahahahah


io due le ho ancora...con la grande non mi fermano mai..perche'identica alle loro auto civetta..ahahahhah..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (6 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io due le ho ancora...con la grande non mi fermano mai..perche'identica alle loro auto civetta..ahahahhah..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sei furrrrrrrrrbo....

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Povero Mattia....


punti di vista io lo definirei molto fortunato!


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Giugno 2012)

*Ot per Tebe/Tebina ultimo blog*

Che cazzo Tebe,rilassati,sei un po' troppo sicura della tua bellezza.
Scusami ma onestamente non comprendo tutta sta voglia di azzo che hai,rilassati e goditi dolcemente la vita.

Un piccolo segreto noi uomini l'abbiamo sai ,non è che se viene una gran figa e ci sbatte il suo ben di dio davanti sbaviamo sempre,la prima volta forse ma poi ci si stufa, ci vuole ben altro per stuzzicare certi uomini di stato superiore...


Manco i cani...


ciao 
blu


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Giugno 2012)

*...*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che cazzo Tebe,rilassati,sei un po' troppo sicura della tua bellezza.
> Scusami ma onestamente non comprendo tutta sta voglia di azzo che hai,rilassati e goditi dolcemente la vita.
> 
> Un piccolo segreto noi uomini l'abbiamo sai ,non è che se viene una gran figa e ci sbatte il suo ben di dio davanti sbaviamo sempre,la prima volta forse ma poi ci si stufa, ci vuole ben altro per stuzzicare certi uomini di stato superiore...
> ...


Onestamente,anche se poco ti interessera',non hai stuzzicato neppure la mia fantasia molto sviluppata.


blu


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che cazzo Tebe,rilassati,sei un po' troppo sicura della tua bellezza.
> Scusami ma onestamente non comprendo tutta sta voglia di azzo che hai,rilassati e goditi dolcemente la vita.
> 
> Un piccolo segreto noi uomini l'abbiamo sai ,non è che se viene una gran figa e ci sbatte il suo ben di dio davanti sbaviamo sempre,la prima volta forse ma poi ci si stufa, ci vuole ben altro per stuzzicare certi uomini di stato superiore...
> ...



Ma siete invorniti?
Devo sempre stare a spiegare che ironizzo estremizzando?

Che palle!


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Onestamente,anche se poco ti interessera',non hai stuzzicato neppure la mia fantasia molto sviluppata.
> 
> 
> blu


E vorrei vedere...
Era in chiave ironica estremizzata, non sexi.

Se vi foste eccitati mi sarei preoccupata


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma siete invorniti?
> Devo sempre stare a spiegare che ironizzo estremizzando?
> 
> Che palle!


Magari pensano che estremizzi ironizzando......


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E vorrei vedere...
> Era in chiave ironica estremizzata, non sexi.
> 
> Se vi foste eccitati mi sarei preoccupata


Tesoro, ti avevano presa sul serio? Ma dici che esistono donne così?

O qualcuno ci spera?


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro, ti avevano presa sul serio? Ma dici che esistono donne così?
> 
> O qualcuno ci spera?


Non ne ho idea...ma comincio seriamente a preoccuparmi del messaggio che passa....

Credo che smetterò di scrivere il blog per un pò...perchè ormai vedo che i commenti, a parte alcuni che stanno allo scherzo, gli altri sono più seri e...

Mi sto facendo qualche domanda!!!
Sono io troppo ironica e non mi capiscono?
Che dici Sbri?


----------



## ACME (7 Giugno 2012)

Così a naso, direi che in generale l'ironia difetta... Io mi faccio un sacco di risate con il blog.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea...ma comincio seriamente a preoccuparmi del messaggio che passa....
> 
> Credo che smetterò di scrivere il blog per un pò...perchè ormai vedo che i commenti, a parte alcuni che stanno allo scherzo, gli altri sono più seri e...
> 
> ...


Mah... nun zo. Non c'è mai troppa ironia nella vita, secondo me. Flap Flap


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Giugno 2012)

*Ciao*

Si l'ironia si sente ma mi sembrava quell'ironia che dice cio' che si pensa.
Vedi tebe noi maschietti,dovresti saperlo,siamo un po' semplici,cacciatori e prmitivi.

Io ora non conosco il tuo aspetto fisico e vado oltre a questo,mi piace leggerti sei spiritosa diretta e piuttosto divertente.Ma non fare del sesso una malattia fare l'amore,scopare è incantevole ma cosi' rischia di diventare un lavoraccio :-(

Ieri sera quando ti sei messa a nudo con le mani sui fianchi non vedevo la tua bellezza me una matta scatenata e profumata che mi rompeva i coglioni dopo 10 ore di lavoro e di caldo ;-)


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Giugno 2012)

*donne cosi'*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro, ti avevano presa sul serio? Ma dici che esistono donne così?
> 
> O qualcuno ci spera?


Esistono eccome,parola di lupetto.


blu


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Esistono eccome,parola di lupetto.
> 
> 
> blu


ossignur... chiedo scusa a nome della categoria


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si l'ironia si sente ma mi sembrava quell'ironia che dice cio' che si pensa.
> Vedi tebe noi maschietti,dovresti saperlo,siamo un po' semplici,cacciatori e prmitivi.
> 
> Io ora non conosco il tuo aspetto fisico e vado oltre a questo,mi piace leggerti sei spiritosa diretta e piuttosto divertente.Ma non fare del sesso una malattia fare l'amore,scopare è incantevole ma cosi' rischia di diventare un lavoraccio :-(
> ...


E infatti era esattamente quello il modo in cui anche io mi sono vista dopo!!!
E mi mi sono messa a ridere raccontandolo prendendomi per il culo estremizzando la mia "cazzosità!"

Ci sono rimasta male che non si è capito!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea...ma comincio seriamente a preoccuparmi del messaggio che passa....
> 
> Credo che smetterò di scrivere il blog per un pò...perchè ormai vedo che i commenti, a parte alcuni che stanno allo scherzo, gli altri sono più seri e...


Io comunque al di la' del messaggio ti rispetto per la tua fine intelligenza e penso che sarebbe un peccato smettessi di scrivere le tue pagine di diario.

Parlo da spettatore ok

Ora devo andare.

Ciao Tebe

blu


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Così a naso, direi che in generale l'ironia difetta... Io mi faccio un sacco di risate con il blog.


Infatti l'intento è quello...
poi scrivo anche più seria ma...

Rileggendomi mi faccio pure io un sacco di risate da quanto sono kreti!

Hai ragione...l'ironia difetta....

uff


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah... nun zo. Non c'è mai troppa ironia nella vita, secondo me. *Flap Flap*


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Esistono eccome,parola di lupetto.*
> 
> 
> blu


Io nego tutto








:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io comunque al di la' del messaggio ti rispetto per la tua fine intelligenza e penso che sarebbe un peccato smettessi di scrivere le tue pagine di diario.
> 
> Parlo da spettatore ok
> 
> ...


Ciao Blu,
grazie.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io nego tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ;-)

de nada,fai la bravina e non smettere farci leggere il tuo diario, mi piace sbirciar tra le tue pagine!

blu


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

*Tebe....*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Tu appari come una sborona micidiale no?

Però sai ci sono passato anch'io...
E dicevano...impossibile che esista un elemento del genere..

Io dissi: Guardate che in live sono peggio...

E poi dopo avermi conosciuto.....

Ma casso è vero che in live sei ancora più oltre di quello che appari qui....

Ma cosa vuoi 
Siamo bambinoni no?
O adulti...o adulterati?


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mattia non è un cane.
> Sei maligna a parlare così di lui...
> Vergognati...vecchia invidiosa della troiaggine altrui...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


dovendo  trovare qualcosa da invidiare a tebe penserei alla simpatia, magari


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ;-)
> 
> de nada,fai la bravina e non smettere farci leggere il tuo diario, mi piace sbirciar tra le tue pagine!
> 
> blu


sbirciare tra le pagine...

che ipocrita...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> *Tu appari come una sborona micidiale no?*
> 
> Però sai ci sono passato anch'io...
> ...


Io?
flap flap

(io sono molto...bambina! E' il discorso delle zavorre Conte. Si impara a lasciarle per strada almeno alcune. per il resto........












NON MI AVRETE MAI COME VOLETE VOI!)


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sbirciare tra le pagine...
> 
> che ipocrita...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Che ne sai ..sbirci pure tu e non lo vuoi dire?









:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che ne sai ..sbirci pure tu e non lo vuoi dire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no e te diro' che mo' m'avete incuriosito....

ahahahahah

pero' ero solo scettico che blu proprio tra le tue pagine vorrebbe da' na' sbirciatina...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> no e te diro' che mo' m'avete incuriosito....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Ti ho pure citato un paio di volte...aspetta che cerco una pagina dove ti ho "parodiato" e te la posto qui...


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

*per stermy*

http://www.tradimento.net/blog.php?b=448&goto=prev


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dovendo trovare qualcosa da invidiare a tebe penserei alla simpatia, magari


E' un bellissimo complimento, secondo me.


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/blog.php?b=448&goto=prev


e nun me se apre....

m'esce...PRRRRRRRRRRRR

chevvordi'?

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' un bellissimo complimento, secondo me.


Infatti sono rimasta tipo la moglie di Lot.
_Salificata.
_

Poi la mia autostima ha avuto un impennata, perchè comunque l'intelligenza di Minerva non è per me in discussione e se anche vagamente mi riconosce simpatica è davvero un gran complimento.(dovrebbe  lavorare su alcune cose ma....)


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' un bellissimo complimento, secondo me.


lo penso davvero.
e trovo che lothar abbia ragione quando dice che tebe ha ravvivato il forum


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

però fa pessime scelte con gli uomini


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però fa pessime scelte con gli uomini


sugli amanti senz'altro. Secondo me ha frainteso l'etica del volontariato.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sugli amanti senz'altro. Secondo me ha frainteso l'etica del volontariato.


Cacchio, oggi mordi come un caimano! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Cacchio, oggi mordi come un caimano! :rotfl:


Moi? mais non, monsieur, c'est pas vrai... flap flap


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo penso davvero.
> e trovo che lothar abbia ragione quando dice che tebe ha ravvivato il forum


 quanti strani eventi oggi......questo e'piu'inatteso dell'altro..Mini che mi da ragione...smack tesoro


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quanti strani eventi oggi......questo e'piu'inatteso dell'altro..Mini che mi da ragione...smack tesoro


non baciarmi che ti azzanno...altro che flap flap:dracula:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non baciarmi che ti azzanno...altro che flap flap:dracula:


brava......mi metti buon umore e ne ho bisogno..purtroppo commercialista conferma i conti che mi ero fatto..IMU costa piu'del doppio dell'ICI..iange:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava......mi metti buon umore e ne ho bisogno..purtroppo commercialista conferma i conti che mi ero fatto..IMU costa piu'del doppio dell'ICI..iange:


stai buono... non me ne parlare.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non baciarmi che ti azzanno...altro che flap flap:dracula:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mentre scrollavo la pagina del browser dopo aver letto il post di Lothar, aspettando di veder comparire la risposta di Minerva, pensavo: Sicuramente lo morde alla giugulare


----------



## Kid (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai buono... non me ne parlare.


Non lamentatevi và, c'è gente (come il sottoscritto) che non può nemmeno permettersela la casa ma deve pagarsi l'affitto ogni mese.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Ho ritirato il conteggio oggi al patronato, e mi risulta che tra me e mia moglie (comproprietari) per una casa indipendente di 105 mq più altrettati di garage sottostante, con giardino etc in zona residenziale.... paghiamo meno di 160 euro in totale!
Possibile?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ho ritirato il conteggio oggi al patronato, e mi risulta che tra me e mia moglie (comproprietari) per una casa indipendente di 105 mq più altrettati di garage sottostante, con giardino etc in zona residenziale.... paghiamo meno di 160 euro in totale!
> Possibile?


Abiti in Mozambico? A me deve arrivare il conteggio, ma mi hanno anticipato che non sono belle notizie...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ho ritirato il conteggio oggi al patronato, e mi risulta che tra me e mia moglie (comproprietari) per una casa indipendente di 105 mq più altrettati di garage sottostante, con giardino etc in zona residenziale.... paghiamo meno di 160 euro in totale!
> Possibile?


si possibile
Ma il mio comune mi ha consigliato di pagare solo l'acconto (una cazzata) e di aspettare che sistemino le aliquote così da pagare il saldo giusto a dicembre.
Mi hanno fatto loro il conto dell'acconto e mi hanno consegnato il modulo già compilato


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> si possibile
> Ma il mio comune mi ha consigliato di pagare solo l'acconto (una cazzata) e di aspettare che sistemino le aliquote così da pagare il saldo giusto a dicembre.
> Mi hanno fatto loro il conto dell'acconto e mi hanno consegnato il modulo già compilato



pagare il totale ora e'folle infatti..al saldo,16.12,12,Monti speriamo sia tornato al suo paesello e Imu cancellata..noi la pagheremo...ma voglio vedere al Sud chi lo fara'..vedi canoni rai..tassa di possesso...etc...


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però fa pessime scelte con gli uomini


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sugli amanti senz'altro. *Secondo me ha frainteso l'etica del volontariato.*


Dici che i miei anni di volontariato ospedaliero in reparti non proprio per tutti hanno avuto il proprio peso?
Ci penso...

Forse i malaticci mi ispirano....


----------



## Eliade (7 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non baciarmi che ti azzanno...altro che flap flap:dracula:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (7 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> si possibile
> Ma il mio comune mi ha consigliato di pagare solo l'acconto (una cazzata) e di aspettare che sistemino le aliquote così da pagare il saldo giusto a dicembre.
> Mi hanno fatto loro il conto dell'acconto e mi hanno consegnato il modulo già compilato


ma che ggente che lavora al tuo comune?

mica e' un consiglio....e' un obbligo pagare in 2 o 3 volte...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che ggente che lavora al tuo comune?
> 
> mica e' un consiglio....e' un obbligo pagare in 2 o 3 volte...


Si ma so di persone che si sono calcolate l'ipotetico importo e che hanno versato la metá... Mentre l'acconto previsto é una cazzata


----------



## Don Juan De La Verga (8 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> (omissis) odiavo lei. Se lei fosse stata una qualunque, che mi era indifferente, non penso ci sarei stata amante di lui.


E fin qui...



ToyGirl ha detto:


> E' che non mi piace fare del male, anche se solo potenziale.


Scusa, mi pare che tu ti contraddica un attimo o sbaglio?


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non giudico chi non se li fa. Io personalmente me li faccio. L'unica volta che sono stata amante, ero innamorata di lui e odiavo lei. Se lei fosse stata una qualunque, che mi era indifferente, non penso ci sarei stata amante di lui.
> Certo, avrei sperato che la mollasse (come poi ha fatto). Ma non per causa mia. Per cause naturali.
> Non lo so perchè la penso così, non sono nemmeno moralista. E' che non mi piace fare del male, anche se solo potenziale.


Credo che a nessuno faccia piacere fare del male a meno che uno non sia sadico ma li entriamo nel magico mondo delle parafilie e non è questo il caso.

Però tu dici che ti facevi gli scrupoli per lei ma solo perchè la "odiavi" in quanto tu innamorata di lui.

la domanda però qui era molto diversa.

Niente amore e niente aspettative quindi e niente conoscenza della moglie di lui.
In questo caso perchè dovrei farmi scrupoli per la moglie?
Io me li faccio per il compagno, poi potrei farmeli anche per il mio amante, ma ognuno si smazza gli scrupoli suoi nei confronti dei rispettivi partners.

Ho scritto anche indietro...che se il mio amante mi dicesse che si fa scrupoli verso il mio compagno...come dice Chiara lo picchio.
Non deve nemmeno permettersi di "pensare" a Mattia...

Non so se mi sono spiegata.
Sono in carenza di zuccheri


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo che a nessuno faccia piacere fare del male a meno che uno non sia sadico ma li entriamo nel magico mondo delle parafilie e non è questo il caso.
> 
> Però tu dici che ti facevi gli scrupoli per lei ma solo perchè la "odiavi" in quanto tu innamorata di lui.
> 
> ...


Qua ciucciami che sono dolce...


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua *ciucciami* che sono dolce...


E' un messaggio subliminale Contuccio? _flap flap_


----------



## Don Juan De La Verga (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però tu dici che ti facevi gli scrupoli per lei ma solo perchè la "odiavi" in quanto tu innamorata di lui.


Bè no, da quel che ho capito io se non avesse odiato la moglie di sto tizio non sarebbe diventata l'amante di lui, che è ancora diverso.


----------



## exStermy (8 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua ciucciami che sono dolce...


Sei diabetico......

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

*Ahahhaha*



exStermy ha detto:


> sbirciare tra le pagine...
> 
> che ipocrita...
> 
> ahahahahahah




No cazzo ipocrita non me piace!


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

*ore 12:53 vado a sbirciare*

Ahahhaha

chissa' cosa avra' scritto Tebe...


blu


----------



## exStermy (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No cazzo ipocrita non me piace!
> 
> 
> blu


a dire il vero volevo dire porco...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

*Azzo Tebe*

Oggi non ti leggo,mi sono fermato su di una foto dolcissima e e tre parole...

Adoro quei musi pelosi!!!

scusa l'ot Tebina

(cazzo che confidenza che ti do,ti chiamo come Mattia)


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a dire il vero volevo dire porco...
> 
> ahahahah


Gia' meglio ahahahahhahah

Ma il cane mi ha distratto ed ora non me va de leggere la Tebe...

Un signor porco ;-)


ciao Sterminetor

blu


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sei diabetico......
> 
> ahahahahah


Si: ho avuto serissimi problemi metabolici nel 2006.
Fatto sei mesi di insulina.
Poi pancreas ripartito.
Poi passato a Metformina 1000 due volte al dì
e poi tolta anche quella.

ahahahahaahhaahah

Brutta roba comunque il diabete...scompensato...


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Oggi non ti leggo,mi sono fermato su di una foto dolcissima e e tre parole...
> 
> Adoro quei musi pelosi!!!
> 
> ...


Anche a me ha messo un pò in crisi devo ammettere..infatti sto scrivendo ma non riesco a trovare la "vena" giusta.
Ho anche io una mia sensibilità...


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non giudico chi non se li fa. Io personalmente me li faccio. *L'unica volta che sono stata amante, ero innamorata di lui e odiavo lei. Se lei fosse stata una qualunque, che mi era indifferente, non penso ci sarei stata amante di lui.*
> Certo, avrei sperato che la mollasse (come poi ha fatto). Ma non per causa mia. Per cause naturali.
> Non lo so perchè la penso così, non sono nemmeno moralista. E' che non mi piace fare del male, anche se solo potenziale.



non ho mica capito
odiavi già lei prima di innamorarti di lui?
se tu non avessi odiato lei non saresti stata con lui?


----------



## JON (8 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> non ho mica capito
> odiavi già lei prima di innamorarti di lui?
> se tu non avessi odiato lei non saresti stata con lui?


Se non ho capito male, in questo caso non si è fatta scrupoli perchè odiava la donna ufficiale.
Mentre probabilmente sarebbe stata frenata dagli scrupoli per una persona che, nel bene e nel male, le fosse stata indifferente.

Solo che in questo caso non le sarebbe indifferente visto che di scrupoli se ne farebbe.


Mamma mia che casotto! Spero di non aver peggiorato la situazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> non ho mica capito
> odiavi già lei prima di innamorarti di lui?
> se tu non avessi odiato lei non saresti stata con lui?


pensa come ci sarà rimasto lui quando l'ha saputo...


----------



## Don Juan De La Verga (8 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Se non ho capito male, in questo caso non si è fatta scrupoli perchè odiava la donna ufficiale.
> Mentre probabilmente sarebbe stata frenata dagli scrupoli per una persona che, nel bene e nel male, le fosse stata indifferente.
> 
> Solo che in questo caso non le sarebbe indifferente visto che di scrupoli se ne farebbe.


E quindi, in questo caso, voleva far male, anche indirettamente, all'altra.


----------



## JON (8 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa come ci sarà rimasto lui quando l'ha saputo...


Magari lo sapeva. Non credo che la storia sussistesse solo per l'odio nei confronti della donna.
Effettivamente un po' dura da digerire, ma forse ToyGirl voleva esprimersi su basi diverse.

Vediamo che ne dice, in caso la passiamo ad Oscuro.


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Magari lo sapeva. Non credo che la storia sussistesse solo per l'odio nei confronti della donna.
> Effettivamente un po' dura da digerire, ma forse ToyGirl voleva esprimersi su basi diverse.
> 
> Vediamo che ne dice,* in caso la passiamo ad Oscuro.*



 

certo che è strano innamorarsi proprio del compagno di una che si odia, l'odio è una cosa grave
forse le stava solo molto antipatica


----------



## Don Juan De La Verga (8 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Magari lo sapeva.


Magari no. Però non si può dire, alla fine. Magari la odiavano entrambi per motivi diversi. Magari lui ama(va?) ancora la moglie ma cercava e semplicemente la ToyGirl glielo faceva tirare a più non posso. Boh.


----------



## JON (8 Giugno 2012)

Don Juan De La Verga ha detto:


> E quindi, in questo caso, voleva far male, anche indirettamente, all'altra.


Teoricamente si. 

Se fai qualcosa soffocandone gli scrupoli automaticamente arrechi danno intenzionalmente.

Ho paura che qui ne viene fuori un inutile minestrone, poi magari TG smentisce e corregge.


----------



## JON (8 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> certo che è strano innamorarsi proprio del compagno di una che si odia, l'odio è una cosa grave
> forse le stava solo molto antipatica


Potrebbe essere molte cose, magari è pura coincidenza.

Vabbè dai, non la passiamo subito ad Oscuro, non mi pare il caso ultimamente. La facciamo parlare prima con Sterminator che sicuramente ci va più leggero.


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2012)

Don Juan De La Verga ha detto:


> Magari no. Però non si può dire, alla fine. Magari la odiavano entrambi per motivi diversi*. Magari lui ama(va?) ancora la moglie ma cercava e semplicemente la ToyGirl glielo faceva tirare a più non posso.* Boh.



ma non ha detto che lui ha lasciato la moglie?


----------



## Don Juan De La Verga (8 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non ha detto che lui ha lasciato la moglie?


Si, ma dopo e non per lei.


----------



## JON (8 Giugno 2012)

Don Juan De La Verga ha detto:


> Magari no. Però non si può dire, alla fine. Magari la odiavano entrambi per motivi diversi. Magari lui ama(va?) ancora la moglie ma cercava e semplicemente la ToyGirl glielo faceva tirare a più non posso. Boh.


Madonna che casotto! Mi sto perdendo. Qualcuno chiami TG.


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere molte cose, magari è pura coincidenza.
> 
> Vabbè dai, non la passiamo subito ad Oscuro, non mi pare il caso ultimamente. La facciamo parlare prima con Sterminator che sicuramente ci va più leggero.



sì, ho letto che vuole fare lo psicologo del forum aggratis
mi sembra adattissimo, è così paziente e comprensivo, nonchè sobrio di epiteti!


----------



## JON (8 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì, ho letto che vuole fare lo psicologo del forum aggratis
> mi sembra adattissimo, è così paziente e comprensivo, nonchè sobrio di epiteti!


Oddio, adattissimo!?

E' che al momento non abbiamo altro.


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Madonna che casotto!* Mi sto perdendo.* Qualcuno chiami TG.



ma JON! ti riporto io sulla retta via! fidati!


----------



## JON (8 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma JON! ti riporto io sulla retta via! fidati!


Ma peppiacere!

E' una vita che percorro la retta via, per una volta che quasi la perdo ecco che t'arriva una che non si fa gli affaracci suoi.


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma peppiacere!
> 
> E' una vita che percorro la retta via, per una volta che quasi la perdo ecco che t'arriva una che non si fa gli affaracci suoi.



ma come??
non siamo sul Forum Affaracci Degli Altri.net?


----------



## JON (8 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma come??
> non siamo sul Forum Affaracci Degli Altri.net?


Ecco brava, degli altri, non quelli miei.


----------



## free (8 Giugno 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ecco brava, degli altri, non quelli miei.



che brutto carattere che ti è venuto!
sei già andato dallo psicologo del forum, per caso?


----------



## JON (8 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> che brutto carattere che ti è venuto!
> sei già andato dallo psicologo del forum, per caso?


Non ti dico la prescrizione medica.


----------

